# Manga Recommendations



## Orihime (Sep 27, 2004)

If you have any manga recommendations, share them in this thread. Thank you.


----------



## Vaelen (Sep 27, 2004)

Definitley Yakitate Japan!  Seriously underrated manga, don't think it's bad because it's about baking, it's one of the best I've read.

Also Hajime no Ippo, about boxing..  Great manga, it's been translated up to volume 39 so it should last just a little while.. 

Oh, and both of these can be found at SnoopyCool's site..  ;-)


----------



## otakufan (Sep 27, 2004)

I really enjoyed Angel Sanctuary, but it's definately not for everyone.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 27, 2004)

I haven't personally read this one too much yet but I heard it's really great.

Berserk manga. I think that it's at least worth of a shot.


----------



## Vaelen (Sep 27, 2004)

Yes Berserk is really great..  Action/Fantasy -isch..      Is done by the Hawks..
(just complimenting your post with more info... )


----------



## BartXP (Sep 27, 2004)

I just started with Open Sesame.. Not like the best manga ever, but it's fun to read


----------



## FoolyCooly (Sep 27, 2004)

Love Hina is very good.


----------



## ommnibox (Sep 27, 2004)

new trigun max i thought was good


----------



## chamelean75 (Sep 27, 2004)

Deathnote
It's about a high school boy name Raito who finds a notebook that allows him to kill whomever he pleases. So he starts kiling off criminals. Come in "L", the dectective hired to find him since one cannot just kill crimminals off legally. Basically the story centers around Raito trying to find a way to kill "L" and "L" trying to discover who Raito is. The thing is, they're friends ........ The battle between the preservation of humanity and the creation of a new better world has begun!!!! Check it out peoples.

You can get it from, #orangetangerine@irc.rizon.net
or for more info Making of Road to Ninja from P69-78


----------



## BigR (Sep 27, 2004)

Ranma ? (Dafont.com ) (yeah, buy it)

Addicted To Curry (Dafont.com)

GANTZ (Link removed , Page 16)

Midori no Hibi ()


----------



## Kagehisa (Sep 27, 2004)

Blade of the Immortal
Samurai action.
None that I know of.

Story of Manji, a Samurai cursed with immortality. Can't say anymore without spoiling the story. If you're looking for awesome artwork (almost photo-like when Samura wants to) and swordfights, do yourself a favor.


----------



## B3H (Sep 27, 2004)

Cant forget about ckmoney

For more Information View This Topic 

A pretty good source If your having trouble finding some Liscnesed Mangas


----------



## Hoshiko (Sep 27, 2004)

Battle Angel Alita was pretty awesome.  It has my thumbs up.


----------



## eternally (Sep 27, 2004)

My favorite manga is Full Moon wo Sagashite. Selene Scans just recently finished subbing the whole series...Yeah that's where my avatar came from. ^^ It's shoujo, so it's mostly a romance series. I'm not usually into that lovey-dovey stuff but this manga I really like because it's about chasing your dreams and...it's so sad! The drawings are top-notch and there's humor too. I really recommend it unless you're a guy who hates shoujo...oO


----------



## black cat (Sep 27, 2004)

Hm... Black Cat is good. It's kind of a cross between Cowboy Bebop and Trigun. Its about bounty hunters and such. Great action scenes. Mahou Sensei Negima is good too. Its by the same mangaka as Love Hina. Some of the characters are similar too. And again, Yakitate Japan! is awesome. Lots of hilarious moments.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Sep 27, 2004)

Aishiteruze Baby if you like drama 

best manga i've read so far besides Bleach and Naruto


----------



## miteigi (Sep 27, 2004)

*20th Century Boys*
Genre: Science fiction, suspense
Synopsis and Download Here

*Yotsubato*
Genre: Comedy
Download here


----------



## Skyexx (Sep 28, 2004)

*My recommendations*

I haven't read much latley but here are a few:

One Piece (Action, Humor, Adventure) I give this a 9.7/10
Pretty Face (Romance, Comedy) 9/10. I think this is better than Love Hina and most other manga of that sort.
Hunter X Hunter (Action, Adventure, etc) Around a 9/10

 Hmm, I'll think of more later.


----------



## Raikoh` (Sep 28, 2004)

otakufan said:
			
		

> I really enjoyed Angel Sanctuary, but it's definately not for everyone.



I'm totaly in agree


----------



## fatman63 (Sep 28, 2004)

Some manga that is funny is Azumanga Daioh- Hilarious manga about a bunch of girls in high school. The manga that I'm reading right now is Flame of Recca and it is a pretty good action manga about ninjas.


----------



## Sorako (Sep 28, 2004)

I'll definitely recommend "Monster" by Naoki Urasawa. It's about a young doctor called Tenma who saves the life of a little boy... not knowing that he helped a terrible demon to survive (not a demon in the sense of fantasy, but a demon in the sense of "really bad human" ;-)). Tenma is soon framed for the murders that Johan, the boy, is responsible for, and he then starts to travel around to search Johan and kill him while trying to escape from a neurotical police detective who is obsessed with catching him. 

It's a little clich?-ridden at times (especially the way they present germany XD), but definitely a breathtaking thriller.


----------



## pajamas (Sep 28, 2004)

FMA and Gantz Link removed


----------



## raphous (Sep 28, 2004)

I would definately recommand :

- One Piece
- Monster
- Bleach

These are my favorites at the moment.

Then, depending on your tastes, you may like GTO and Bremen.


----------



## hakufan12 (Sep 28, 2004)

as many people have said before one piece and hunter x hunter are both good action adventure mangas and pretty face is a good romance one and prince of tennis and eyeshield21 are both good sports manga


----------



## mary no jutsu (Sep 28, 2004)

lets see if your into shojo manga then its all about hot gimmick probably one of the most addictive mangas ever known to mankind even my guy friends like it. well anything by yu watase and azumanga daioh


----------



## Saucyninja (Sep 28, 2004)

Bleach (Refer to Tazmo's post)
One Piece (Null)
Eyeshield 21 (Toriyama's World)

These are currently my favorites.  I'm also thinking of getting into Deathnote, since everyone who reads it says it's good.


----------



## DXFC (Sep 28, 2004)

midori no hibi is a good manga to read ^_^   (snoopycool)


----------



## Nakor (Sep 28, 2004)

i really like alice 19th.  its about a girl who finds out she is a lotus master.  which means, she then can say things and they will actually happen.  she sends her sister into another world by accident using the lotus words and now has to go into this world to bring her back.

sorry if my description isn't very good.

i also really like bleach and it seems everyone else does too.


----------



## TheVillian (Sep 29, 2004)

Most of the mangas I read have already been meantioned excluding 666Satan by Masashi Kishimoto brother but I wouldn't recommend it because of TW not translating it past chapter 9.


----------



## Sitex (Sep 29, 2004)

im stupid, and where can i get bleach manga? Dont have IRC thingy which-a-ma-call it?!


----------



## Sitex (Sep 29, 2004)

I think One piece, Bleach are the best!


----------



## DCit (Sep 30, 2004)

*Some of my favs*

*Great Teacher Onizuka * - the life of a 'gangster'-turned teacher. It's really filled with fun and laughter at all corners.

*Hunter x Hunter* - As the others have mentioned, great story and characters

*Hikaru no Go* - It's a story about a boy and the spirit of a master Go player. Although you may have never heard of Go before(like me), I don't know why but I was hooked onto the manga.


----------



## Lizbet (Sep 30, 2004)

Agreeing with everyone else about angel sanctuary: it's awesome! But licensed so you've gotta buy it (and it's worth it IMO). Plus everything else by that artist (Kaori Yuki); they tend to be weird but so pretty! and Yami no Matsui... (both of those were being scanned by Sakura Crisis: 50 percent but are stopped b/c of licensing: go check out the site anyhow!)


----------



## GeniusShikamaru (Oct 1, 2004)

Wow alot of manga seem to be good but all we can base it on are peoples word. Hows about some DESCRIPTIONS!

Anyways...
I recomend *Vagabond*. Its about the life story of Musashi Miyamoto. He was a real samurai from the 1500's of Japan. His has everything love, comedy, and action. The Fighting scenes are the best I have ever seen in manga. Realistic and cool.  His childhood friend becomes his mortal rival and both love the same girl.  This is heavy on action and philosophy. It is not that funny and is not that much into the love thing. Those things are like subplots.
I bought it. its released by VIZ. Its about $10 and there are 14 volumes out so far. I think theres and irc for it but I don't use that stuff. Don't be cheap and go BUY IT.


----------



## Hyugga_Hinata (Oct 1, 2004)

You should try One Piece,it's funny,and has action too.


----------



## EndlessRain (Oct 1, 2004)

Some of my recommendations since they are so much good manga out there!:
Ragnarok
Deathnote
Getbackers
>.< Ack! I cant think....


----------



## mow (Oct 1, 2004)

ohh my fav topic

i recommend the following

1)Monster
2)20 th century boys
3) Gantz ( a bit of sex and blood is a good thing)
4)Berserk (more sex and blood is even better)
5)Yakitate!!Japan 
6)death note
7)Hajime no IPpo


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 1, 2004)

I dont have links but read BLEACH BLEACH BLEACH! Man tazmo hooked me up with some volumes and now i love it lol. the story is said to get very very good.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Oct 1, 2004)

i recommend:

Shaman King
Naruto *XD*
One Piece
DragonBall Z
Gundam
Rave Master
and Rorouni Kenshin


----------



## skunkworks (Oct 1, 2004)

Blade of the Immortal (best manga ever)
Berserk
GTO
Bleach
Hellsing
Blame!


----------



## Codde (Oct 2, 2004)

*Slam Dunk* - This manga is one of the BEST manga out there IMO. It's about basketball but you really don't have to like Basketball to like this. It's got a great cast of charcters and it's damn funny. An extremely tense and dramatic moment can become very funny in an instant. You can get all 31 Volumes from Click here
. And those of you who watched the anime, the manga covers the Inter-High tournament and also episode 95+ were filler I think.

*Dragonball* - This is my favorite manga. I'm talking about the first 20 or so volumes. The latter part is consider 'Z' but the Japanese manga doesn't really make a distinction. This is a really funny series, and the action is great. Very unpredictable and original. The fights are reallky tense and they aren't that long(1 chapter = 1 episode on the better episodes...). The fights are very unpreditctable in this manga, some of them like the Jiggler-fight is like One Piece fights, you're wondering how they will beat this person and the main character has to come up with strategy. Others you just don't know hwo ti will end mainly the tenkaichi budokai matches. It's a really great Advnture/Manga I recommend you read it. Regardless of what you think of the Dub or even Subbed Anime.

*One Piece* - This is just like my description of Dragonball above. It's a very nice adventure/comedy. Great fights. Though it's a bit more predictable in the battles the outcome of certian events are very exciting to see. This is also really funny. It's currently the most popular manga in Japan and other asian countries right now and rightfully so. It's still running after 7 years and is currently in 338 chapters(It runs in the same magazie as Naruto so it's weekly).

Blade of the Imortal - Great series. Hmm not sure what I can say about ti but I really reccommend this one.

Yakitate - Very funny and i'm sure a lot has been said about this...


----------



## fanime (Oct 7, 2004)

Neon Genesis Evangelion   
SF/Action/Drama/Mecha
Publisher: Glenat
Distr.: Viz


----------



## Lee_Owns_All (Oct 7, 2004)

GTO
Trigun
Naruto
Chobits

Thats all I can think of right now.


----------



## Fatso (Oct 9, 2004)

i recommend this 
one piece 
hajime no ippo ( my favorite) 
slam dunk 
M?R

i think i dont have to say naruto


----------



## stellalrh (Oct 9, 2004)

i recommend: naruto,bleach,prince of tennis,saiyuki reloaded,D.N.Angel,full metal alchemist and get backers ^^


----------



## Ikana (Oct 9, 2004)

I think Ragnarok  and naruto is the best manga I have ever read!!  ranma 1/2, blade the immortal, dragon ball, power and gto (great tacher onizuka) are also my favorites.


----------



## theoneandonly (Oct 10, 2004)

Gantz and Detective Conan


----------



## DeathWolf (Oct 13, 2004)

Vaelen said:
			
		

> Definitley Yakitate Japan!  Seriously underrated manga, don't think it's bad because it's about baking, it's one of the best I've read.
> 
> Also Hajime no Ippo, about boxing..  Great manga, it's been translated up to volume 39 so it should last just a little while..
> 
> Oh, and both of these can be found at SnoopyCool's site..  ;-)



Haha i was going to suggest it GREAT MINDS THINK ALIKE

member of 
hinata
sasuke
sakura
shikamaru
gamabunta
team7
itachi

owner of the
Sasu/saku
ino
fcs!


----------



## ahheng21 (Oct 13, 2004)

Open Sesame and Death Note (they are quite new)


----------



## Chiba1800 (Oct 13, 2004)

Love Hina
Negima
Naruto(of course)
Full Metal panic
Full metal Alchemist
Chobits
Azumanga Daioh
XXXHolic


----------



## polgars (Oct 19, 2004)

Ichigo, FmA, Monster, Pastel ----> anime-source.com

Download Ichigo 100% from Yanime.com

weh!


----------



## polgars (Oct 19, 2004)

Secret Plot Deep. Wehehe.....


----------



## SabakuKyuu (Oct 19, 2004)

Definately Ichigo 100%, Bleach, Naruto, and possibly Excel Saga, if you're into stuff that has no complete purpose


----------



## GrotesqueMind_1 (Oct 27, 2004)

Bleach and hellsing


----------



## mpthread (Oct 27, 2004)

Breakshot
This is the ultimate sports manga, its about billiards
Link removed

Basilisk
A Romeo and Juliet type story with ninjas
here

Chaosic Rune
Its like yugioh except it rocks, people summoning dragons out of cards and fighting to the death
here

Anything by Oh-great like Tenjoe Tenge and Air Gear

Harlem Beat/Rebound
Basketball
Buy it from Tokyopop


----------



## descrode (Oct 28, 2004)

Hmm.... well i love all manga, but here are a few of my favorites. I cant really say which of these is better since they are all so different.

Blade of the Immortal ( Samurai Action & Gore )
PlanetEs  ( Astronaut Space & Adventure )
Akira  ( Biker Punks Adventure, Mystery Action) way better than the anime
Sand Land ( Demon Adventure & Mystery) Great short
Bleach ( Shaman Adventure & Action )
One Piece ( Pirates All Genre ) Great for someone who want allot to read
Naruto ( If you dont know what this is about you shouldnt be here )

and many more


----------



## cg5td (Oct 31, 2004)

Can someone recommend a manga for me? I want one that is like Naruto and Hikaru no Go where it chronicles the main character's growth ( Like naruto's growth as a ninja and Hikaru's growth as a Go player).  I would prefer one that is also about fighting like Naruto rather than Hikaru no Go but either kind is fine. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## seta101 (Oct 31, 2004)

Read Dragonball, the original, not Z. They cover Goku from infancy to young adulthood. And fighting? There's nothing but fighting.
On a completely unrelated note, READ LOVE HINA!


----------



## murasex (Nov 3, 2004)

I recommend Imadoki by Yu Watase (i think that's how you spell her name). It's a highschool and a cute book. I especially recommend it to anyone who likes seeing love grow upon two people that didn't really like eachother in the beginning.


----------



## Zhongda (Nov 8, 2004)

i dont know if are talking about comics or episodes... but if you want episodes i recomend:  
1-Fighting spirit (IPPO)
2-full metal PANIC
3-gundamSeed
4-KYO 
and
5-Ultimate muscle (realy silly but good in a weid sorta way)


----------



## Zhongda (Nov 8, 2004)

cg5td said:
			
		

> Can someone recommend a manga for me? I want one that is like Naruto and Hikaru no Go where it chronicles the main character's growth ( Like naruto's growth as a ninja and Hikaru's growth as a Go player).  I would prefer one that is also about fighting like Naruto rather than Hikaru no Go but either kind is fine. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.



Well if you want one about growth i can Definetly recomend *GunGrave*. but the animation isnt as cute as narutos its more like StreetFighter but iam sure youll like it. *Berserk* is great, but the charecters almost reach their prime in the begining... but still a great Anime. The last which is one of my favorites not because of the story line but because of the colorfull charecters is *Samurai deeper KYO*. <== graphics are almost like GTOs... 
these are three of the best, iam sure youll find them interesting


----------



## kevin77 (Nov 8, 2004)

Gantz is an amazing manga. It's beautifully drawn. Not for kids.
Bersek has a really good story and compelling characters. Not for kids.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Nov 13, 2004)

Does anyone knows where i can find a site with the tengou tenge manga. Thanks.


----------



## mstarsup5 (Nov 15, 2004)

Naruto(of course!)
Love Hina
Hikaru No Go
Chobits
Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicle
Psychic Academy


----------



## knives265 (Nov 18, 2004)

Where should I begin, Hellsing, Evangelion, One Piece, Rurouni Kenshin, ect. Their all good.


----------



## DeathWolf (Nov 18, 2004)

yakitate japan ,bleach ,NARUTO, One Piece, inuyasha(i heard they hav the manga)....thats all i think...


----------



## Hei25 (Nov 19, 2004)

Bleach
Naruto
Desert Core


----------



## Mithrandil (Nov 19, 2004)

Hellsing
Naruto
Chobits
DB - a bit more uncencored than the anime
Ragnarok - hard to find, but awsome korean manwha
Louie the Rune Soldier - halarious (spelling)
Cardcaptor Sakura - bit more childish, but well made from CLAMP


----------



## Tokusie (Nov 20, 2004)

DN angel is and awsome manga ^.^


----------



## DiemondDagger (Nov 20, 2004)

I can't believe that no one on this page has mentioned the best Manga I've ever read.

*Get Backers*  This beats Naruto in my mind.  Now I love Naruto, extremely.  But I actually went and purchased this manga.  I feel unright NOT purchasing it, because I deeply want to help this manga continue to pour into North America.  Seriously.  All of you.  Get it, read it, find it, just obtain this Manga.  They story is amazing and the characters kick ass.


----------



## paueu (Nov 21, 2004)

ichigo 100%
tenjou tenge
bleach
gantz
full metal alchemist
zettai kareshi (shoujo)
eventually - midori no hibi


----------



## Shadowstarr (Nov 21, 2004)

full metal alchemist
fruits baskets
d.n.angel
mink
inuyasha
rurouni kenshin
naruto
and ummm...
prince of tenni
^^


----------



## skunkworks (Nov 21, 2004)

Blade of the Immortal is probably one of the best mangas around. The story and art are spectacular.


----------



## NekkiBasara (Nov 24, 2004)

id recommend that you dont read manga and go out and read some other form of entertainment....give some explanation of what your interested into reading....manga has a vast amount of selections....if you must convince yourself to read some form of manga....go read naruto....or one piece....


----------



## Fogun 01 (Nov 27, 2004)

i dont think anyone has ever heard of this manga-sgt frog bymine yoshizaki, its a comedy/action-ish manga


----------



## Yukai (Nov 28, 2004)

Chrno crusade
DNAngel
Bleach
Getbackers
Tsubasa
Prince if Tennis
Kamikaze Kaitou Jeanne
Full moon wo sagashite
Mantaten Loki Ragnarok
Tactics


----------



## Tskinikawatte (Nov 29, 2004)

How about Pretty Guardian Sailor Moon, the show was fantastic, TV-Nihon fansubbed it and the special act just came out! ^^


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Nov 29, 2004)

A random list.

1. Naruto
2. One Piece
3. Berserk
4. Rurounin Kenshin
5. Tokko
6. Ichigo 100%
7. Full Meatal Alchemist
8. Bleach
9. I"s
10. Ichigo 100&%


----------



## Molidir (Dec 5, 2004)

Initial D

for every guy who is obsessed with cars and drifting,
main character drives an old ae86, doen's know a shitt bout drifting but races and winning everything, as far as he is making progress know so far they have come, lots of manga chaps.  3 seasons  of tha anime and 1 movie  
be carful, u get so friggin fast addicted... (pm, for links bout how to get it.)


----------



## Keele (Dec 5, 2004)

i'd reccomend  neon genesis evangelion a simply superb anime and yes it takes a bit of knowledge to fully understand it and is my all time fav


----------



## Confucius345 (Dec 5, 2004)

Rave Master is deffenetly up there, KIng of HELL!!


----------



## Inactive sage (Dec 5, 2004)

Samurai Deeper Kyo is great. Its not for everyone though. One Piece to!


----------



## fuwafuwa (Dec 5, 2004)

GTO (great ^_^), Azumanga Daioh (funny), and Ultra Maniac (cute shoujo stuff)


----------



## royal_ken (Dec 6, 2004)

I'd say 
1. Vagabond - Classic, story of our famous rounin, Miyamoto Musashi :-D
2. One Piece - Jokes are really funny, the story can keep on going forever with this pirate story but you can't get tired of it 
3. Power!  - It's a minor shoujo manga, but really hilarious (a girl joining a boy's basketball team dressed up like a guy)
4. Black Cat - A cute cocky guy with a bored officer and a little girl. Goes around hunting for wanted criminals well, for money hehe
5. Sharman King - people with the power to summon ghosts of different forms to fight
6. Tenshi nanka janai - a typical shoujo manga, but the story's just toooo good
7. Dragonhead - has become a movie last summer. "End of the world" sort of story. Can really see the despair :-S but you can't stop reading once you start.


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Dec 19, 2004)

Here's one you might like. It's called 'God Child'. It about the young detective (whose a product of his father and sister.) solving crimes and whatnot. It's very bloody, very creepy, and very scary. Might need a strong stomach in some of the cases. Simliar art style to 'Angel Sanctuary'. Not sure if it's licenced yet but if come by it give it a look see.


----------



## kyubinaruto75 (Dec 30, 2004)

i liked rebound. b-ball manga classified as drama. really slowmoving but... teh art is great. yuriko nishiyama. and then theres kindaichi files. and azumanga daioh. the anime was sorta a let down. tuxedo gin too. somewat random but hilaroiusly funny


----------



## Itachi_like_to_kill (Dec 31, 2004)

1.Rurouni Kenshin
2.Jigoku Sensei Nube
3.Samurai Deeper Kyo
4.Get Backers
5.Fantasista
6.Caryon Shinchan
7.Rave
8.Naruto
9.GTO
10.Detective Academy Q


----------



## bandwagon_narutofan (Jan 12, 2005)

thx 4 the recomendations
catch ya later


----------



## LPNaruto (Jan 15, 2005)

Angel Santuactury
Vampire Game
Samurai Deeper Kyo
Love Hina
Snow drop
F.A.K.E

These are great books besides FAKE little things going on.


----------



## chamelean75 (Jan 24, 2005)

If you HAVEN'T read

Death Note

by now, I have nothing to say to you.


----------



## Takao (Jan 29, 2005)

*rather nice mangas*

hmm i wld recommend alice 19th and fushigi yuugi... they are based on fantasy related themes and are very well drawn (hooray to yuu watase sensei) even tho fushigi yuugi is a veri old manga, i wld still recommend it to everyone gd for a re-read too... very interesting storyline.. the first manga tt i was hooked to..


----------



## mrberns (Jan 29, 2005)

Its been said a couple of times allready but, if you like samurai action, and haven't watched the absolutelly horrible HORIBLE anime, then read *SAMURAI DEEPR KYO*. I absolutelly love it.  Also if you havent checked it out, a fun manga is *Parasite*, if youre feelin the retro stuff.


----------



## Orikusu (Jan 29, 2005)

id say Wolfs rain is a good manga


----------



## Narutofan18 (Jan 31, 2005)

Full Metal Panic and Excel Saga


----------



## Literally Exaggerated (Jan 31, 2005)

Video Girl Ai. One of the greatest shounen romance mangas ever made.


----------



## less (Feb 1, 2005)

Whoa...
Six pages of recommandations and only one has mentioned "Akira"? Is this because it's assumed that everyone has allready read it or what? It's the Citizen Kane of manga. It's got a plot that rivals the bible, for crying out loud! Fantastic urban-scenic artwork, really weird psychic powers, a romantic subplot that will really break your heart and the best bad guy ever in any medium. Period.


----------



## mow (Feb 1, 2005)

*20th CENTURY BOYS!!!*


----------



## Takray (Feb 5, 2005)

DN Angel!!!


----------



## KoumaKyuuKetsuki (Feb 5, 2005)

There are alot of manga's out there and I like alot of them but, one that I would recommend is D.N.Angel!!! Not everybody will like it but I do.The anime is alright but, definitly not as good as the manga.


----------



## Amuro (Feb 5, 2005)

i don't no if anyone has already asked but wat would u recommend for a noob(me)?


----------



## Sol 3dge (Feb 9, 2005)

Beserk's pretty cool... and bloody!!!


----------



## addikt (Feb 10, 2005)

1) Blade of the Immortal -- I read 90+ chapters in a row and ... I read the whole thing again ... and then again ... it's INCREDIBLE..... the art, the story, the dialogue -- everything seems so real and yet not  basically, it feels like watching a movie over 90+ chapters... drawings are well.. you gotta see them to believe how good they are !  The characters will leave an impression in your head -- you can feel Manji's pain, Rin's revenge, Shira's well... he's just too damn crazy ... anyway, you can't go wrong with this one 


2)Berserk -- definately rated R .. but very well done... demons, faeries, hell, blood, friendship, deceit, revenge, ... it's a really complex and fun manga to read ... beware though, there is a LOT of nudity (rape/sex scenes) and blood so children stay away ... the story has gotten sort of crappy now after like i dunno 10+ years .. but it is still good to keep you hooked for a long time...

3) Naruto -- don't need to explain this 

4)Rurouni Kenshin -- read it quite a few times before getting bored of it ... probably cuz I have watched the entire anime, ovas dunno know how many times ... it's very nice .. and for those of you who have watched only Kenshin anime, well .. you don't know about the Enishi saga .. which is the best in the manga so you gotta read it if you liked the anime.

5)Hellsing -- can't decide about this one .. gets incredibly good at times .. and incredibly bad at others ... worth a try I guess.


----------



## Gunshin (Feb 10, 2005)

Berserk
Neon Genisis: Girlfriend of Steel
Blade of the Imortal
Naruto
HxH


----------



## silent_speech (Feb 10, 2005)

I'd recommend:
-Naruto (of course)
-Bleach
-Hikaru no go (wow, this really hooked me up)
-GTO (mwahahaha!!! this is the funniest manga I've ever read!!!)
-Saiyuki and Saiyuki Reload
-Prince of Tennis
-Neon Genesis Evangelion
-Rurouni Kenshin
-Berserk
-HxH
-GetBackers


----------



## skunkworks (Feb 11, 2005)

Blade of the Immortal is easily one of the best mangas around. Severely underrated.


----------



## Demoncaller777 (Feb 27, 2005)

Here are some good mangas:
GTO: Hilarious stuff. 
Tenjou Tenge: Done by the master Oh! Great. Intense action.
Samurai Deeper Kyo: Easy to get into. Great action.
Ranma 1/2: Chances are, you already read it. If not, go out and do so.
Rurouni Kenshin: Another classic. A must read.
Naruto: Obviously.


----------



## boro (Feb 28, 2005)

GANTZ is cool...


----------



## enkie (Mar 1, 2005)

Im all about Parfait Tic right now (and Naruto of course)

Read free scantalations here:  OMFG!!!!!!!1!11!!!1

(am I allowed to link to other free scans?)


----------



## EndlessRain (Mar 5, 2005)

Ragnarok!! Love that manga, dont know why they stopped tho. =/
Try Getbackers too..


----------



## TenshiOni (Mar 5, 2005)

Definately check out....

1. Naruto (duh)
2. Death Note 
3. Bleach
4. GantZ
5. Berserk


----------



## gaaraholic (Mar 6, 2005)

now its my turn

Jiraishin:a dark cop drama.u'll be thrilled and down but touched(in a strange way...)
a site abt it:

Saiyuki:an alternative version of the story of Monkey King.After read it u'll find a new path of being a monk...LOL.I have to say i adore Chin Ii Sou most.

and...and...

MARS,a twisted love story and eventually goes to normality(sth insane inside it)

MPD psycho,something abt the darkness of the inner side of human being

MONSTER,totally a masterpiece

Angel sanctuary,nothing to comment,both beautiful and nasty...yeah,i take it nasty...

Boys next door,the some illustrator as AS,the most touching work of Kaori Yuki

Drifting classroom,it's terrific.giving me a nightmare

Level E,HXH's illustrator's.I think it's much more splendid than HXH......

Tokyo babylon,if u adore Boys love works,then it's a must for u

Love mode,a must for Boys love readers

New York New York,a must too


----------



## gaaraholic (Mar 6, 2005)

why,and i just forgot some...

anybody knows Petshop of Horrors?
i like its illustrator's another work but i don't know how to say it in english...
it's about a boy who can communicate with ghosts.he set up a firm to sell his skills...so many many funny storys happen.
maybe i should call it Inspiration Bussiness Firm???
anyone who gets a clue reminds me...thx^^

and SHO-U TAJIMA's *Brothers* is quite funny
2 brothers fell in love with their sis...no,nothing happens,just a story which make u feel weird and amusing...

beyond all of this
Peace Maker is marvellous
it's among the same period as Kenshin...and with a same background
i maybe made a mistake on its name...so i attach some pics abt it

above the pics I finish my recommendations
if i come across anything quite perfect
i'll be here again^^

PS

somebody said my pix r too big sized
PM's pix r not so easy to find
so i attach a smaller one
hope u will be satisfied


----------



## addikt (Mar 7, 2005)

Bleach is .... like a drug..


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 8, 2005)

addikt said:
			
		

> Bleach is .... like a drug..



If Bleach is like weed, then Beck is like crack.  That damn manga is too addictive.  *is having Beck manga withdrawals*


----------



## Baby Raptor (Mar 10, 2005)

well i like manga 
Inghio 100% is funny and one guy is lucky for many girl ,,, try it out  it was funny and kind of silly between with girls 
 directmanga.com


----------



## suPMah (Mar 12, 2005)

gots ta say:

"pluto" 
(by the artist who made monster and 20th century boys plus the legendary osamu tezuka) i think i got it from manga-screener.com, but i cannot find it there anymore..

H2
baseball manga.. i don't know shit 'bout baseball, still this got me interested..

Homunculus

Yuu Yuu Hakusho (for all of those whovn't seen the anime) <-- made up a beutiful word there didn't i?

well, why don't you just checkout the botlisting for "neverwhere" @ irc.highway.net ?

EDIT: ooh forgot Zombie Powder, Bobobo~bo Bo~bobo and practically all "shonen ai" you could find (mmm fanservice )

EDIT2: try Ragnarok as well (can be found at directmanga.com), excellent artwork and superior main character, underestimated manga..


----------



## rock lee's apprentice (Mar 13, 2005)

I say you should read the manga ragnarok very good manga. And yu yu hakusho heck you should order shonen jump its got alot of very awesome manga.


----------



## Inconspicuous_lurker (Mar 21, 2005)

HunterxHunter, Deathnote, Bleach, Battle Royale, Black Cat,    All from directmanga.com.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 22, 2005)

Great Teacher Onizuka ( GTO )

It's VERY funny. For me, it's one of the best manga in the world.

GTO is a shounen manga series by Fujisawa Tooru, by Kodansha Comics. It?s about a man named Onizuka Eikichi (22) who doesn't really have much prospects until one day he decides to be a teacher. The head of an academy is interested in his "methods" and lets him teach (much to the principal's...pain...>: )= Onizuka isn't much of a teacher as far as school subjects go, but he is a VERY good teacher in "life". Each story in the manga basically deals with him straightening out his students...but with not your typical methods...how many teachers do YOU know of who cosplay as an elephant (with the trunk you-know-where ^_- ) while they teach class?? This is a hilarious, and sometimes even...heartwarming...anime/manga series (you've gotta love Onizuka...no matter how stupid he is ^_^ )


----------



## Zohar (Mar 22, 2005)

Berserk is the only manga you need.


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Mar 25, 2005)

One Piece-Adventure-Fighting, Dr.Slump-Comedy, Yu-Yu-Hakusho-Fighting (this one might be hard to find).


----------



## Lactone (Mar 25, 2005)

Homuculous is an AWESOME manga, I'm really into it.
Say Hello to Blackjack is good, but Toriyama's World is slow.


----------



## aki (Mar 27, 2005)

*try these*

 you should really read these:  

A.ILove you
Cross
Diablo 
Hands off! 
Immortal rain 
Dears 
Alchino


----------



## darksage78 (Apr 1, 2005)

Ichigo 100%! One of my favourite manga and Lilim Kiss is pretty good too. Mai-Hime manga is also recommended XD


----------



## Liraiel (Apr 1, 2005)

X 1999
is good....
and Death Note
is good too
they are both great manga's ^^
I was hooked onto Death Note..


----------



## Hatake_Kakashi1986 (Apr 5, 2005)

ShutterBox is a cool one to read
It's about a girl named Megan who goes to the spirit world without dying.
It's fun to see her struggle what she has to do to lay live in the spirit world.


----------



## ragingworker (Apr 12, 2005)

Im currently into:

Naruto
Hellsing
Bleach


----------



## mow (Apr 12, 2005)

20th Century Boys! 
MONSTER! 
REAL! 
PLUTO!
NATIONAL QUIZ!
HOMONUCLUS!


----------



## RodMack (Apr 12, 2005)

Full Metal Panic is a good manga.
Fullmetal Alchemist is an excellent manga. way different from the anime.


----------



## theoneandonly (Apr 21, 2005)

SlamDunk (i think you know that already : )


----------



## EatingBrains (Apr 23, 2005)

Mmm...I just got some new manga, and I would have to suggest to pick up Happy Hustle High, or Eerie Queerie.  I know that by now everyone has probably anounced the more popular ones, so if you like and all girl school and an all boys school combining and the chaos that ensues, or a boy who cannot help but have ghost take over his body and seduce his class mates, these are the manga for you.


----------



## triggerc (Apr 27, 2005)

I would like to suggest Yuuto! it is by the creator (story) of hikaru no go, hopefully it is turning fast into hikaru no speed skate! so read it!!! Oh yeah, Neuros and D.Gray-man are awesome too.


----------



## JaniX (Apr 28, 2005)

I'd just say, why read manga on the computer? It destroys you eyes :I Ate least it hurts mine-.-


----------



## Whooosh (Apr 28, 2005)

Shaman King is a bloody good series! The TV show doesn't do it any justice though, blasted americans destroy everything they touch. 

( Does Anyone here know how to post photo's?)


----------



## zeYondaime (Apr 28, 2005)

you can host ur pics here  

and if you into horror manga, i recomend you to read Uzumaki,Gyo and Tomie by Junji ito.nicely drawn manga, i mean the normal characters look too cute for the manga to be hororr.but yeah, once it gets to the horror part..it was way too scary~


----------



## mow (Apr 28, 2005)

read 20th century boys, Monster & Pluto
read 20th century boys, Monster & Pluto
read 20th century boys, Monster & Pluto
read 20th century boys, Monster & Pluto
read 20th century boys, Monster & Pluto
read 20th century boys, Monster & Pluto
read 20th century boys, Monster & Pluto
read 20th century boys, Monster & Pluto


----------



## hitman (Apr 30, 2005)

Battle Angel Alita was the best manga series I've ever read


----------



## Diaketh (Apr 30, 2005)

zeYondaime said:
			
		

> you can host ur pics here
> 
> and if you into horror manga, i recomend you to read Uzumaki,Gyo and Tomie by Junji ito.nicely drawn manga, i mean the normal characters look too cute for the manga to be hororr.but yeah, once it gets to the horror part..it was way too scary~




Ugh, i red uzumaki and it seriously creeped me out! I was in a state of terror for days (especially the snail things   ). Its disgusting, but disgusting good. If you start reading it you can't quit until you're done.


----------



## Thee_Unkown (Apr 30, 2005)

id say Fooly Cooly....thats if u can find it i cant :sad    its definetly wierd   

did i mention its short!!


----------



## pedroka (Apr 30, 2005)

I sugest ''Homunculus"..... it?s an awesome manga........very interesting.....
very weird too, but I recomend!!!!! try!!!


----------



## ComeComeParadise (May 1, 2005)

Why no one reads D.N.Angel? They have nice drawings, and the storyline's pretty good, just that there's too much romance.


----------



## Utz (May 18, 2005)

Saiyuki is nice...as well as D.N.Angel, g00d stuff, definitely recommend them.


----------



## mow (May 18, 2005)

20th Century boys! Monster! Pluto!

*gets stoned by various memebrs*

okay. check out *National Quiz.* Political satiree at its finest. Also, check out *Me & The Devil Blues*. It chronicles the mavel that is Robert Johnson and his encounter with the devil, who supossdly gave him his guitar skills in exchange for his soul


----------



## spinstate (May 19, 2005)

Touch
Touch
Touch
Touch
.... It's really good, if you haven't read it,  you're missing out on something special. ^^


----------



## b1ll (May 24, 2005)

ahhh, I need some good manga recommendation!!.
I Like Naruto, bleach, Flame of Recca, tenjou tenge, Hunter x Hunter
Gantz, Death Note, Homculus, Fma! 
I started blade of the immortal and berseck .




Pretty common Manga I guess.
Im pretty picky when it comes to the art and the Characters buildup, I realy dislike One piece, Manga with games, or posseses games or throwable games, Sport manga and music manga. ( I love sport , but I prefer playing them then reading them.)

I tried Battle royale and eternal sabbath, I thought they were so-so.
I dont mind gore and nudite, It does add to it sometimes ahah.


What do you guys suggest in thoses genre?


----------



## GodofDeath (May 30, 2005)

i need some good manga recomendations for something funny like how it is in one thay has more humor than most of the other animes


----------



## Ranmyaku (May 31, 2005)

They might have already been posted, if everyone likes them as much as myself, but a few of my favourites are: Samurai Deeper Kyo, Peacemaker: Kurogane, Hellsing, Rebirth, King of Hell and Chronicles of the Cursed Sword.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 8, 2005)

Where can i get Mai himi Mana? past chapter 39 Please help!!! Send a PM or contact me on AIM something PLEASE!


----------



## Shino's a Bad Man (Jun 8, 2005)

what kind of manga are u interested in?  like only naruto stuff or what?  cause i could make a few suggests.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 8, 2005)

If you love Naruto, you must read Bleach. :


----------



## Naruto-1 (Jun 9, 2005)

flame of recca is the type for those who like fantasy, little bit of romance, comedy and action/fighting

i recomend it rating 9/10


----------



## Zeff (Jun 9, 2005)

One Piece is a very good manga, nice story and cool characters


----------



## Sol (Jun 14, 2005)

I recommend Saiyuki and Saiyuki reload for reading. The story is based on the chinese novel Journey to the west, and the most characters hold the same name as the characters in the novel. However, the plot and character of characters are nothing like the novel. The story is cool and the chracters are likeable. The manga is available at HERE. (The story does have a bit of nudity and gore though.)

And deathnote. Its highly recommended for those who enjoy mystery. Deathnote is quite talked about here, so I suppose many would have heard of it. The author must be quite a genius.


----------



## addikt (Jun 14, 2005)

I am hooked on Dangu ... it's like a drug ... there are only 7 chapters that have been translated, but man do they ever kick ass ... it's awesome! you can give it a shot at Link removed

it's not a japanese manga, rather a korean manwha (hope I spelt it right) .. anyway, the point is it kicks ass .. see for yourself. The art is really cool and unique so it'll take you a few secs to get used to it  but it's worth it with all the fighting, trash talking and cocky poses...


----------



## Pal_dekoderis (Jun 14, 2005)

Bremen its about a rock band named Bremen and they get in too a lot of trouble and trouble i mean fights compared to beck its very violent and its more filosofic the charicters offten speak abaout freedom and the meaning of "ROCK". This manga is more about those things then about music. But it rocks. Its funny too.


----------



## HyugaHinata (Jun 15, 2005)

I recommend Love for Venus - that's a very nice romance.  Also, Kare Kano is good, and I've enjoyed what I've seen of Fruits Basket so far.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 15, 2005)

I think some people who liked inuyasha should read the manga just to see how it ends.. It s still going now but should end soon.. at least i hope lol.. its up to 412 chapters!

Mai himi and chrono crusdae are allso good manga's to read. o and bleach!!!!!!!!


----------



## spinstate (Jun 15, 2005)

*Lone Wolf & Cub 
Vagabond
& Blade of the Immortal* are *THE* best samurai manga out there!!!  Read them!!!!


----------



## Amuro (Jun 15, 2005)

bleach, hellsing, beck and king of hell if you get a chance.


----------



## Lainchan (Jun 15, 2005)

I'd recomend bleach for any Naruto fans. Its my fav manga^.^
I'd also recomnd
Ranma 1/2- its long but really funny
Kenshin-romance, action, comedy.... what more do you need?


----------



## ResoluteOne (Jun 15, 2005)

Battle Angel Alita, Rurouni Kenshin, One Piece, Bleach.


----------



## dmby (Jun 15, 2005)

Love Hina, Bleach, Elfen Lied, Samurai Champloo.


----------



## ninjutsumaster101 (Jun 22, 2005)

yeah, ummm...dragonballz, hikaro no go, obviously naruto, lone wolf, case closed and bleach... : legendz is dumb, though


----------



## tweekt (Jul 11, 2005)

Ichigo 100%


----------



## Crowe (Jul 11, 2005)

Ares is a pretty good manhwa, the art isnt the best but the story and the characters are pretty good IMO.



			
				short review from.manganews.net said:
			
		

> Chronos year 237, Ares, a vagrant soldier, wants to become a tample mercenary (because they offer food and shelter).
> On his way he meets Michael and Baroona who are also becoming tample mercanerys and so their adventure starts.



Change Guy is also a manhwa i can recommend, its a street fighting / martial arts manhwa. 

Review: Adopt a noobie!


----------



## endgame (Jul 12, 2005)

If you haven't started already, read Bleach like everyone else is.  

I also recommend Death Note, FMA manga and D.Gray-Man.


----------



## Crowe (Jul 19, 2005)

Dont know much about Inuyasha since i dont read it but there is up to chapter 417 released.



Search for Inuyasha and go to #lurk at irc.irchigway.net. The link above is a botlist for #lurk, if you dont now how to use irc PM me.


----------



## Evol (Jul 19, 2005)

awesome!  thank you very much.


----------



## GodofDeath (Jul 20, 2005)

any good romance/comedy manga like chobits?


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Jul 22, 2005)

pek said:
			
		

> GodofDeath: Isnt Ichigo 100% romance / Comedy? Pastel is pretty good otherwise.
> 
> People, you might want to give H2 a chance. Its a baseball manga by Mirsuru Adachi (one of my top 3 mangakas) . At least try reading some volumes at readmanga.com, its a online manga site.



Ah, H2.  I have heard of that before but, I haven't full read any of the manga, how does it compare to other sports mangas?


----------



## Crowe (Jul 22, 2005)

Have you read any of Adachi's mangas? (Touch, Miyuki, Rough, Katsu etc)

While many sportmangas only focus on the sport, this manga focus on the characters daily life , School, training, matches, love, family. I'd say its a a tad romantic with a lot of comedy in it. The lineart does scare many people but when you get used to Adachi's style you need to for a rehab. I got totally in love with his style after this manga.

This is a manga where people do have really different opinions about. I love this manga, while my friend thinks this is one of the worst sportmangas.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Jul 22, 2005)

pek said:
			
		

> Have you read any of Adachi's mangas? (Touch, Miyuki, Rough, Katsu etc)



I saw a friend of mine, reading some stuff about it.




> While many sportmangas only focus on the sport, this manga focus on the characters daily life , School, training, matches, love, family. I'd say its a a tad romantic with a lot of comedy in it. The lineart does scare many people but when you get used to Adachi's style you need to for a rehab. I got totally in love with his style after this manga.



So its another _Slamdunk_?  I didn't really like _Slamdunk_.  I might check more of this manga out.


----------



## ResoluteOne (Jul 24, 2005)

Where can i find H2 manga? I'm having trouble getting it. I perfer bt since mIRC stopped working for some reason.


----------



## Crowe (Jul 25, 2005)

Kuchiki Byakuya said:
			
		

> So its another _Slamdunk_?  I didn't really like _Slamdunk_.  I might check more of this manga out.


When i read that post, i thought; Hm, that may be true. I must have had overreacted about it. So i decided to re-read it. I started yesterday and finished it today and i have just one thing to say:

"One of the best manga's that've been created AND will be created"

The game betwen Shohoku and Sannou that reaches for around 4 volumes is so freaking amazing, emotinal and you cant stop reading once you've got to that part. The ending is a bit sad and i would do anything to have a follow up on this story. Fan-fic or w/e just something that can calm down my mind.


*ResoluteOne*: here
v01-20. Took me like 4-5 days before getting it, and i had it on 24/7. I suggest using irc or the online site i posted.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Jul 25, 2005)

pek said:
			
		

> When i read that post, i thought; Hm, that may be true. I must have had overreacted about it. So i decided to re-read it. I started yesterday and finished it today and i have just one thing to say:
> 
> "One of the best manga's that've been created AND will be created"
> 
> The game betwen Shohoku and Sannou that reaches for around 4 volumes is so freaking amazing, emotinal and you cant stop reading once you've got to that part. The ending is a bit sad and i would do anything to have a follow up on this story. Fan-fic or w/e just something that can calm down my mind.



Well, if you say its really good than it ahs to be good since you have read more mangas than me.

I will have to read this soon.


----------



## Crowe (Jul 25, 2005)

Buyakuya: I meant Slam dunk xD


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Jul 25, 2005)

pek said:
			
		

> Buyakuya: I meant Slam dunk xD




I know, I have seen the anime but I was wondering about the manga.


----------



## imchemist (Jul 26, 2005)

My favorites besides Naruto are:

Noir
Bleach
Loveless


----------



## Sol (Aug 9, 2005)

Try Hikaru no Go. It may look like some really boring manga series but its actually good, even if you are an absolute n00b at Go.


----------



## RugaRell (Aug 11, 2005)

Hunter X Hunter im sure was said a few times. but i really recommend it


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Aug 17, 2005)

imchemist said:
			
		

> My favorites besides Naruto are:
> 
> Noir
> Bleach
> Loveless



*RahXephon
Saiyuki
DN Angel*


----------



## Jones (Aug 17, 2005)

Mystery:

Deathnote-A very interesting manga about a mass-murderer and the person who is trying to find him. Very wordy but still a very good manga.


----------



## XxGreat Hokage NarutoxX (Aug 17, 2005)

tooo be honest pick up some dragonball z manga becasue there are alot of things that most fans who watch just the anime have missed, and besides its the old school flavor but its new to u reading it.......

also a good fantasy book is beet the vandel buster...kinda reminds me of a old fantasy game ppl would play like zelda or something


----------



## izzy (Sep 13, 2005)

I am curious, are there any manga's out there that are about stoners or slackers?:S 

Usually that kind of comedy relieves me of my own stresses of school/work/broken leg/music.


----------



## Bronwen (Sep 16, 2005)

saolauthe said:
			
		

> Please tell me,Where can i see Naruto's Movies?



Wrong section bud! I'm sure some people are willing to guide you if you ask in the right place!

Anyways *Bronwen's Recommendations*

::takes a deep breath::

*D.Gray-Man! D.Gray-Man! D.Gray-Man! D.Gray-Man! D.Gray-Man! D.Gray-Man! D.Gray-Man! D.Gray-Man! D.Gray-Man!*

You can all find manga scans of it in the fanclub - link located in my sig and once you're done doing this --->>> :amazed :shoked join my fanclub and let us all love the beauty that is D.Gray-Man.

For shoujo manga fans I recommend:
*Nana*
*Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles *(I assure you, the manga is loads better than the anime IMO, pity the manga doesn't come with the music...)
*xxxHolic*
*Shinshi Doumei Cross *(For Full Moon wo Sagashite fans, this manga is for you)
*Global Garden*

For shounen-ai/yaoi fans:
*Gohou Drug* or *Legal Drug* but...but...ing it stops at volume 3, I want to see what happens next!!!
*Loveless* - if you've seen the anime...wow...just wow...

I've got more, but I have a very open mind and well, and what I like varies a lot but these are probably the generic ever so popular ones I recommend.


----------



## Hokai92 (Oct 5, 2005)

I need some recomendations too. I am new to the whole manga thing. Right now i am reading Naruto and Inuyasha9 please don't tell me bleach, or any other majorly popular ones.)


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 5, 2005)

Hokai92 said:
			
		

> I need some recomendations too. I am new to the whole manga thing. Right now i am reading Naruto and Inuyasha9 please don't tell me bleach, or any other majorly popular ones.)



- Hunter x Hunter
- Deathnote
- Gundam
- Monster

You only have two so its hard to recommend.  Thats the best, I can do.


----------



## Hiddenpaw (Oct 24, 2005)

*Fushgi Yuugi *best manga and anime sub or dubbed and ghost in the shell as well. 

Plus, if you don't have insecurities with your masculinity their always *Sailor Moon*.


----------



## Naruto_Shoujo (Oct 26, 2005)

Gunslinger Girl


----------



## Limitles Shadow (Oct 27, 2005)

Has anyone hear of Eat-man?
I've read the first 17 volumes and I'm eagerly awaiting the translations of the 18/19th volumes ( final volumes )

One of my favorite mangas, the protagonist is ....

(a name is just a name.. who is the man behind the name is what counts - the manga can be taken as an exploration in identity)

well, that's quite the mystery  

It will supposedly be answered in volumes 18/19.


----------



## DEATHwisher (Nov 7, 2005)

Air gear and GANTZ owns the crown!   (maybe death note, but it gets stupid)

air gear is extremely funny, it has the perfect style and graphics and you cannot deny it. it is rated 16+ just like GANTZ but I'm sure its nothing you've never seen. However... it would be wounderful if new chaps comes out faster.


----------



## ramenluver (Nov 9, 2005)

hmm great mangas... eventhough sum are old..

Kimigakure Orange Road <-- one of the oldest Shojos.. about a guy 2 girls sort of deal.. if u like that kinda thing
Ichigo 100% <-- more love... kinda same thing but with more girls... great drawings
I's <-- more love... IMO one of the better stories.. even better than love hina
Salad Days <-- OMFG SOOOOO GOOD.. SHort stories about high school life, great morals and very interesting
Gantz <-- Umm.. kinda hard to explain.. about people who die and go into a room.. assigned to kill, really great story and action
Death Note <-- SUPERB story.. does get boring at sum parts but it will make u think.."howd he do that"
Eyeshield 21 great story about football, kid named sena picked on.. good at sumtin.. kind of cliche story but really great drawings funny too
Yakitate Japan one of the best food mangas ive read.. i would totally recommend this
20th Century Boys You can tell that this story is plot out and VERY well done... once you read it, youll become hooked at how well the story flows..its almost like a movie
Forgot.. BECK THE GREATEST music manga ever! its like the most addictive story ever.. drawings are mediocre at first but gets better.. highly recommended.. pm me for the site with online views of beck


you can read most of them online at 
Link removed

sum are public others must be leveled up... read the public ones

I have links for sum of the other mangas to be read online.. just pm me for them


----------



## naruto_is_number1 (Nov 9, 2005)

If you love to eat or cook I would recommend Iron Wok Jan.  If you've ever seen iron chef, it's just like that except for in manga form.  They cook eveything from scratch and maybe somethings may gross you out, but it still looks good.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Nov 12, 2005)

that's my favorite is Majin -Devil- (魔人～ＤＥＶＩＬ～)

YOU'LL NEED TO MUST READ THAT MANGA
it's very good horror manga... volume 2 for ended... awesome!!!
this story & art by Oh! Great other author works Tenjho Tenge is famous manga.

be carefully, it's mature only 18+...


----------



## olaf (Nov 14, 2005)

*Level E*
3 volumes
jinmen.pyoko.org
made by the guy who made HxH. It's bout aliens and stuff like that, and it's  funny, but it also has deeper meaning (if U read it carefuly)

*Skyhigh*
2 volumes
omanga.net
It's bout death, and related stuff. It could be called a drama, so immature children shouldn't read it.
U should also read other mangas made by the guy who did Skyhigh: Alive, Jiraishin, Blue Heaven and Skyhigh Karma. They're all great and not for children.

*River's Edge*
1 volume
jinmem.pyoko.org
It's the first manga that justified my opinion that manga isn't "some sex or fighting japanese comix". It's bout school life, very real. Drama that can be happening everywhere. And it has very original artwork.
Other manga Helter skelter, made by 'same person is also great. It's bout show-biz and stuff, and it's also drama. it's on mangascreener.net

Other great manga I read

Blame! & Noise
Vagabond
Slam Dunk 
Real
Freesia
confession
Nasu
Sexy voice and robo
BECK
GantZ
Brothers
MPD Psycho
Rookies
Uzumaki
Neji
Jisatsu Circle
Monster
Bokurano (very original mecha manga)
Goth
Pluto
Touch
I'll
Route 20
*Houshin Engi*
Anne Freaks

Can't find one of manga listed above? PM me.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Nov 15, 2005)

I only like the first part of death note with L,the second part is too farfetched...20th century boys is cool 2


----------



## good_anime (Nov 15, 2005)

Masamunenissay said:
			
		

> I only like the first part of death note with L,the second part is too farfetched...20th century boys is cool 2


i still havent fvinished death note..... im on like chapter... 13 i think it was 

anyone read dot hack before??? any dot hack series i mean


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Nov 15, 2005)

Nope any good?? I heard the games suck (don't know about anime)


----------



## ramenluver (Nov 16, 2005)

u MUST read SALAD DAYS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sonnie_skies (Nov 20, 2005)

i saw it on the first page - someone recommended *blade of the immortal*, hands down the best manga ever.  completely genre-defying with art that puts nearly every other manga to shame.  complex story, interesting female characters (for once), and enough action and character develop to keep any fan pleased.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 22, 2005)

Intresting recommendations. Very nice boys and girls, i will check ALL non romance mangas posted 0:


----------



## Black Swan (Nov 24, 2005)

I just finished reading the latest volume of  homunculus, and I was wondering if anyone can recommend a manga that is as psychedelic and eerie as this one.


----------



## Darts (Nov 27, 2005)

nova_1813 said:
			
		

> I just finished reading the latest volume of  homunculus, and I was wondering if anyone can recommend a manga that is as psychedelic and eerie as this one.


the author of homunculus also did koroshiya ichi, so you might want to check that out


----------



## Black Swan (Nov 28, 2005)

> originally posted by Darts
> the author of homunculus also did koroshiya ichi, so you might want to check that out


I did it was way to gory and perverse for my taste.  Thanks anyway.

One manga i did start reading and that i strongly recommend is blade of the immortal now that is a great manga though the artwork is not the best, but you get used to it after a while.  The story on the other hand is original and riveting its a great read.


----------



## dan-e (Dec 4, 2005)

In order from my favorite to my not so favorite but still enjoy and check daily for updates on...

One Piece
Bleach
Naruto
Gantz
Death Note
Yakitate Japan!!
Shaman King

Please suggest me something...


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 4, 2005)

^*Battle Royal* - similar to Gantz in that it's a death of main characters spree. Arts kinda crappy though.
*
Hunter x Hunter* - You like shounen, you'll like this.


----------



## sonnie_skies (Dec 4, 2005)

BLADE OF THE IMMORTAL.  i cannot stress this enough.  he doesn't pull any shounen manga crap.  he sure as hell doesn't bring anyone back to life.


----------



## Azurestrife (Dec 5, 2005)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> ^*Battle Royal* - similar to Gantz in that it's a death of main characters spree. Arts kinda crappy though.
> *
> Hunter x Hunter* - You like shounen, you'll like this.



They make a manga of Battle Royale now??


----------



## Lacus Clyne (Dec 5, 2005)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> ^*Battle Royal* - similar to Gantz in that it's a death of main characters spree. *Arts kinda crappy though.*



Are you serious? I think the art in BR is spectacular!! 

If you don't mind very graphic deaths and sex, then you have to read Battle Royale.


----------



## ekim19 (Dec 6, 2005)

*Bleach *(Action/Comedy/Drama): Although the action in this series is pretty cool, the main reason why I like this series is because of it makes me laugh. I burst out laughing just from the animated expressions of the characters alone. It also contains just enough drama and mystery to keep you interested as well.

*Dear Mine *(Romance): Anyone in the mood for a short sweet manga should read this. A very cute love story that's only 21 chapters long. I only wish it had been a bit longer but other than that I have no real complaints.

*Inuyasha *(Action/Drama/Romance): I've liked Ranma 1/2 for the longest time so it was only natural of me to move onto this series. Now I'd have to say that I enjoy Inuyasha more than Ranma 1/2. Interesting plot and development, and some of the characters are so darn cute. Anyone who enjoyed Ranma 1/2 should give this one a try.

*Azumanga*: This series is just crazy. If you need a good laugh I definately recommend this series. Although it doesn't really have a continuous plot, it will have you in rolling on the ground with just 4 frames.

I can't really think of any more, but if I find any I'll be sure to post them.


----------



## pakku (Dec 8, 2005)

Everybody go read Jojo's Bizarre Adventure. It's part of your heritage as shounen manga fans. Part one might start to turn you off, but stick with it, there's a pretty good chance you'll really like it by part two.


----------



## gamesector (Dec 22, 2005)

pakku said:
			
		

> Everybody go read Jojo's Bizarre Adventure. It's part of your heritage as shounen manga fans. Part one might start to turn you off, but stick with it, there's a pretty good chance you'll really like it by part two.



Is that the manga with like superheroes in it?


----------



## pakku (Dec 22, 2005)

Err... I don't think so... but maybe?


----------



## ILikeLongAndPointlesNames (Dec 24, 2005)

Anyone recommend a samurai one I broke my leg and need to burn some serious time; 
Done: Rurouni Kenshi and samurai deeper kyo
Someone must help im so @#$%ing bored


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 24, 2005)

I've read Vagabond it is truly fine.


----------



## Ghostfirefly (Dec 25, 2005)

One gory, sci fi manga basically no one has heard of is 'Project Arms'. I personally, love that manga, despite it's sometimes overload of gore. ^^


----------



## Key (Dec 25, 2005)

King of Hell


----------



## Bullet (Dec 26, 2005)

Battle Angel Alita seems to be really good right now, I whould recommend this manga to anyone who's into alot of action!


----------



## gamesector (Dec 26, 2005)

Look at his chin tho ^


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 26, 2005)

Kakashi Fangirl said:
			
		

> Are you serious? I think the art in BR is spectacular!!
> 
> If you don't mind very graphic deaths and sex, then you have to read Battle Royale.


Wait - really? What's Battle Royale?


----------



## ILikeLongAndPointlesNames (Dec 28, 2005)

gamesector said:
			
		

> Look at his chin tho ^



Yeah totally ripped Leno


----------



## yo586 (Jan 3, 2006)

I've had the problem recently of comparing everything to Berserk, and thus being most dissapointed.  Best manga out there IMHO.


----------



## murasex (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh my! Oh my! You guys should read DRAMACON by Svetlana Chmakova. 

--Not guys... It's more of a girly-lovey-dovy manga... It's so adorable and cute. <333

The manga is about a young manga writer, Christie, who goes to the same anime convention each year to see/be with a cosplayer, Matt. Very cute. =3
--Only volume 1 is out in the U.S.--from what I know.

Cover!


----------



## loona-02 (Jan 7, 2006)

i loove tokko,i´ve already read all chapters.But i thik its too short


----------



## gaaraholic (Jan 20, 2006)

Bullet said:
			
		

> Battle Angel Alita seems to be really good right now, I whould recommend this manga to anyone who's into alot of action!



up u
its absolutely a masterpiece


----------



## Ibishi-kun (Jan 21, 2006)

I recommend: -

*GTO (Great Teacher Onizuka)*
*Genre:* Comedy, Action-esque
*Synopsis:* A perverted virgin Male, who thinks he is all that, leads the life of a drop-out with nothing really going for him but has extremely high goals. The manga begins with him in a interview applying for a high school athletics/karate teacher position. It then transitions to his not-so-distant past when he had these high expectations. Though I only have Vol.1 there is some ace humorous moments and some helpings of romance and action. For the older teens really (but me being 14, I really enjoyed it).

*Dragon Ball (The original Shounen)*
*Genre:*A good all rounder, Comedy/action based.
*Synopsis:*The original story of Son Goku and Bulma as they collect the 7 Dragon Balls. Introduces the characters to Z and GT, such as Yamcha and Piccolo. Thouroghly enjoying it, highly recommend for everyone.

*Bleach*
*Genre:* Fantasy, Action, Comedy-esque
*Synopsis:* I assume you all know about this one.

*Naruto*
(damn you if you don't know)

*Card Captor Sakura/ Tsubasa Resevoir*
*Genre:* fantasy, romance, drama, comedy-esque
*Synopsis:* Sakura (aged 10), one day, finds a mysterious book in her fathers library, The Book of Clow. She opens the book and the cards and mysteries inside diperse out and she is thrown into a quest to retrieve these cards. But there is more to this Book and quest than it seems.

*Full Metal Alchemist*
*Genre:* Action, Drama, Fantasy
*Synopsis:* Edward Elric and his brother have an 'eventful past' as Ed's brother's spirit is sealed away in a Metal Armour. People in the world have the gift to manipulate certain elements and the price for something else.
Interesting storyline, ace Characters, I love the Roy x Hawkeye pairing.

*Eye Shield 21*
*Genre:* sports, comedy
*Synopsis:* Not too  sure at the moment (it only just arrived). It is a boys first year at high school and he plans not to get bullied by the jocks but the Football coach has an eye on this boy as he doesn't like him. Oh and this boy has the ability to run extremely fast. Looks interesting.


I can't wait to start reading Full Moon wo Sagashite. Can anyone one recommend any more manga to read?


----------



## RedSkyCoffee (Jan 28, 2006)

Definatly Tsubasa RC by CLAMP (So you know it should be good) and Kamichama Karin (I think that's how you spell it)


----------



## mUcHo LoCo (Jan 28, 2006)

ranma 1/2
psychic academy
shaman king
beet the vandel slayer
whistle
inuyasha
maison ikkoku
love hina

... annnd sum other stuff


----------



## Miso (Feb 3, 2006)

For romance readers I recommend these not too well-known manga/manhwa:
*Goong*
If the prince of Korea suddenly transfered to your school and you overheard him proposing to another girl, how would you react being told you have to marry him?
*Hot Gimmick*
Hatsumi is a young girl whose family lives in a company housing area. She one day finds her little sister collapsed on the street and with that she reveals to Hatsumi that she might be pregnant.
The sister asks Hatsumi to help buy a pregnancy test for her. So being the easily persuaded kind of person, Hatsumi agrees to it in the end. In the process Hatsumi gets caught buying this shamelful object by none other than her childhood nightmare, Ryoki Tachibana! He immediately assumes that Hatsumi is a loose woman on her way buying a pregnancy test for herself. Hatsumi begs Ryoki not to tell anyone about the matter. Ryoki agrees to it on one condition - that she must without any complaints become his slave!
*Hot Blooded Woman*
24 volumes, completed
Crazy story about a violent girl called Ha Ji Kang who finds herself in another body after having a car accident. With her usual dumb attitude she has to live in the body of a beautiful girl now.
*Red Lion*
Quite possibly the best and most reknown fighter of all the schools is a red haired girl, solely referred to as the Red Lion. But as the Red Lion suddenly disappears one day, we find that's only the beginning to the trials of real "Red Lion".
*Koukou Debut*
Haruna Nagashima gave her all to softball in middle school, and now that she's made her high school debut she's decided to give her all for a new goal. Getting a boyfriend and falling in love! However, she has one small problem. Since she never paid any attention to fashion or trend in middle school she has no idea how to go about attracting her yet-to-be-found love. But a chance encounter with with Yoh Komiyama provides her with the opportunity she needs. If he coaches her in how to become attractive, surely she can find herself a boyfriend!
*Hanakimi*
a gender-bender/cross-dressing manga
Ahiya Mizuki, a girl, transfers to an all-boys-school disguised as a boy to get near to her idol Sano Izumi, a highjumper.
*Tokyo Crazy Paradise*
also gender-bender, cross-dressing
*Lovely Complex*
Koizumi Risa, current height 170 cm. Her surname is translated to "small river". A girl taller than most other girls her age. Otani Atsushi, current height 156 cm. His surname is translated to "big valley". A guy way below the average height of a highschool boy.
They're both known all around school as the comedian duo for looking like nothing but funny while standing beside each other. Due to this fact, they've been on one another's bad side ever since they first met.
One day, a new transfer student shows up and he happens to be very tall! Koizumi immediately gets interested in this boy and Otani suddenly proposes a silly idea to Koizumi. The idea is that they are to help each other out to get their respective love interests by all means! Koizumi undoubtedly agrees to this but as in all other shoujo mangas, things never turn out the way people want it to.
*W-Juliet*
Makoto (a boy) his dream is to be an actor but his father wants him to succeed their dojo , so his father makes a deal with him. If he can attend the school as a girl for one year and not be found he will let him do as he wants , but at his first day at school he was found out by Ito (a girl) , but when he tells her his story she agrees to help him through his one year, the two starts to develope a very deep feeling towards each other but nothing is easy at it seems .

You can get 'em with irc (#lurk on irchighway.net -> botlist on Link removed).


----------



## .Goku (Feb 6, 2006)

I would recommend:

Ichigo 100%
Bleach
Naruto
Onegai Teacher
Chobits
Dragonball
Escaflowne
Full Metal Panic 
they are just some


----------



## murasex (Feb 14, 2006)

Thank you for the manga recommendations, AzzzRAEL. Gonna check those babies out. <3

<stolenfromdev.don'tfeellikeretyping>

*Sorcerers&Secretaries*- Nicole Hayes likes to daydream, especially during her boring, part-time job as a receptionist. When she's alone with her notebook, she crafts a fantastic story and lets her imagination go-go-go! Meanwhile, Nicole's former neighbor Jaosh can't seem to snap her out of her daydreams and get her to notice him. If only he could see what it was she was dreaming about, maybe Josh could finally win her over.

Amazing storyline--grasping pages. I adore it. And I actually feel attached to it by a bond--a strong bond. Not one of those cute bonds but one of those attracted and 'one' bonds. 

If any of you guys like the storyline--just ask and I'll post up some images. ^^

Also, this one is read English style.


----------



## nalex43 (Mar 4, 2006)

i know a lot of people must have already said this one but *fruits basket* all the way! Oh! *rurouni kenshin* is a must as well.


----------



## Ha-ri (Mar 5, 2006)

Dose anyone know of any mangas similar to Love Hina and Ichigo 100%?


----------



## Chee (Mar 5, 2006)

Naruto
Bleach
D.N. Angel
One Piece

those are the ones I mostly enjoy. I'm still reading others but yea...


----------



## nalex43 (Mar 5, 2006)

fruits basket most definitely.
I''s is pretty good but repetitive.
aishiteruze baby was decent

btw you're talking about romance/comedy right?
hmmm...nothing else comes to mind cuz i'm not too knowledgeable about manga.


----------



## Grep (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm gonna say Dragonball, but only the first 17 (I think, or is it 16) volumes, because after that there is too much action and not enough comedy, I likr manga to be funny and I hate it when I read a chapter with no actual reading involved (too much fighting and no talking).


----------



## Ha-ri (Mar 5, 2006)

I think its slice of life and romance/comedy, but I'm not sure.


----------



## nalex43 (Mar 5, 2006)

hmm... yeah the ones i mentioned before fit in that genre pretty well. some people thought *I''s* was better than ichigo. i didn't but it was still pretty good. i forgot to mention *suzuka*. it's a decent manga about love comedy life and sports. hope this helps. if not sorry.


----------



## Ha-ri (Mar 6, 2006)

Ok, thanx for the suggestions, any links to where I could find them?


----------



## pakku (Mar 7, 2006)

I know peK pimped H2 out earlier, but it doesn't seem like it converted enough of you, so I just want to give it a second pimping. I've read something like ten volumes now (it's my first manga of Adachi's, by the way), and it's done nothing but impress me. It's so... different from what you would expect in a baseball manga from Shonen Sunday (not that I don't like Major...). It manages to ooze charm while building up characters with a surprisingly great amount of depth to them, while being terribly fun with its good sense of humor, poking fun of itself on a regular basis. There's just so much to like about it...

It might not appeal to everyone, I can see quite a few people getting bored with it... but I would definitely recommend you give it a shot, since if you are the right type, you'll probably enjoy it a _lot_. I imagine it would be even better if you're a baseball fan, 'cause although I have virtually no knowledge of the sport, it seems to me that the baseball in H2 is a lot more realistic than you're used to seeing in manga. So, yeah. *H2.*


----------



## Crowe (Mar 7, 2006)

^ What he said = win.


			
				pakku said:
			
		

> I know peK pimped H2 out earlier, but it doesn't seem like it converted enough of you, so I just want to give it a second pimping. I've read something like ten volumes now (it's my first manga of Adachi's, by the way), and it's done nothing but impress me. It's so... different from what you would expect in a baseball manga from Shonen Sunday (not that I don't like Major...). It manages to ooze charm while building up characters with a surprisingly great amount of depth to them, while being terribly fun with its good sense of humor, poking fun of itself on a regular basis. There's just so much to like about it...
> 
> It might not appeal to everyone, I can see quite a few people getting bored with it... but I would definitely recommend you give it a shot, since if you are the right type, you'll probably enjoy it a _lot_. I imagine it would be even better if you're a baseball fan, 'cause although I have virtually no knowledge of the sport, it seems to me that the baseball in H2 is a lot more realistic than you're used to seeing in manga. So, yeah. *H2.*


This man speaks truth! Try H2!


----------



## Hidara (Mar 8, 2006)

I'd reccomend 20th Century Boys.  It used to be available online, when I started reading it last year, but I believe it was recently lisenced by viz.  grar.  I still have the files for volumes 1-16, and can upload them somewhere if people are interested.  In the meantime, I'll keep searching for a good scan site.

I think it's up to volume 19 or 20 by now.  I have volumes 17-19 in chinese, but although I can read them, am not yet proficient enough to make good translations for other people.  Sorry.  I'm working on it, whenever I take time away from manga to study for classes.


----------



## Fei999 (Mar 27, 2006)

Homunculus is pretty good. Weird, but good. I've only read the first two volumes, but i'll get the third one when it's out.


----------



## slumpy (Mar 27, 2006)

I would realy reccomand:

basilisk

its about to ninja families. The arts is great and the fighting skills and theme are like naruto. but then more for adults. its awesome


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Mar 28, 2006)

^ The issue about that manga, was that scans were released slowly.  But, its close to finishing so people wouldn't have to worry about that.  Its an awesome manga, its almost like Ninja Scroll not as gory.

If you are a fan of Bleach, Naruto or Dragonball series do yourself a favor and check out 666 Satan.  The chapters are pretty length around 40 pages, and they are 26 chapter into the story, 26 was just released.   666 Satan has a Yu Yu Hakusho element. 

There are these O-Parts(weapons with powers and ranks) the goal is too collect the most powerful O-Parts.  The main characters goal is to become ruler of the world, he is the reincarnation of Satan.


----------



## azuken (Apr 3, 2006)

Im not sure what i want to read... Im about done with one piece (CAtchin Up), I dont read naruto (Never liked it), and i have also read:

Berserk
Bleach
Bowling King
H2

So i need suggestion. Im debating between Ippo, Or JoJo Bizzare Adventure.


----------



## pakku (Apr 3, 2006)

Both are winners, really. I would go with whichever you're more in the mood for; sports fighting, or superpower fighting? You might not be hooked immediately, but keep with them... you'll probably know when you hit the point that if you still don't like it, it's not for you.

*high fives for not liking Naruto while (presumably) liking H2*

Edit: The general consensus is that Ippo is the better of the two, by the way.


----------



## Crowe (Apr 3, 2006)

Ippo man, Ippo.


----------



## azuken (Apr 3, 2006)

pakku said:
			
		

> Both are winners, really. I would go with whichever you're more in the mood for; sports fighting, or superpower fighting? You might not be hooked immediately, but keep with them... you'll probably know when you hit the point that if you still don't like it, it's not for you.
> 
> *high fives for not liking Naruto while (presumably) liking H2*
> 
> Edit: The general consensus is that Ippo is the better of the two, by the way.



I thought H2 was alright. The love mixed with ti was eh. But i wouldnt mind ownign it. If it gets liscenced.


----------



## iriseyes (Apr 6, 2006)

Well, as far as English releases (which are easier; no lengthy translations damn you Kanji!) I reccomend Bleach, obviously. It's just good. But I've also been reading Death Note...and that stuff is sweet. It's just good. Tap that. (It's also available on mIRC.)

Japanese releases...I reccomend Hachimitsu to Clover. It's shojou, but so good. Look up the anime; it has unbelieveable music and breathtaking animation.


----------



## Carthage (Apr 9, 2006)

I'm sure this has been recommended more than a couple times already but I'll do it again...
Beck... is a must read must watch series.  Both anime (26 episodes in total) and manga are superb.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 18, 2006)

^The manga is awesome, and I highly recommend it, but I must say...I think the anime is really bad. 

I should go ahead and recommend Vagabond now, since that is the latest manga project.

AMAZING art, great characters, and a very interesting story. Miyamoto Musashi = kickass = a Japanese Sword Saint = an excellent main character. 

Also, I very enthusiastically second Hajime no Ippo and 20th Century Boys (both of which will eventually become projects, because they just kick that much ass).


----------



## Champloon (Apr 21, 2006)

Bleach (japanese ghost busters)
One Piece (crazy pirate adventure)

Mature:
Lone Wolf and Cub (the sad story about master samurai Ogami Ittō and son)
Berserk (medieval story about a swordsman named Guts)
Strain (about a hired killer who kills people for only $5.00)

Funny
GTO (about a crazy bike gang leader turned teacher)
Love Hina (story about a landlord and his crazy ass tenants {all of which are female})


----------



## d.Lughie (Apr 22, 2006)

This is probably recommended already...

But i wanna say:
ONE PIECE!! (Hillarious, Touching, Exciting, Sad, Awesome, Pwnsome)

don't mind the artstyle (however, the artstyle got better and better).. but in terms of storytelling, no other present anime/manga can emulate this.. Oda is the God of story-telling..


----------



## pakku (May 1, 2006)

*Love Yan *(or Rabuyan as it's going by on #lurk)

The love story of a typical pedo otaku... Pretty funny stuff, especially if you're familiar with the lolicon type of people that hang out on forums. Only four chapters translated so far, so it won't take you long to get all caught up.  To give you some idea of what you expect...


----------



## J c (May 1, 2006)

Ohh did someone say recommend Ichigo 100% yet? If not then you know, *Ichigo 100%*!! Bah~ I don't care what you all say!!! =P

Find it here: Link removed


----------



## Ibishi-kun (May 6, 2006)

*D.Gray-man* is a brilliant manga. Serious/drama with some comedy but brilliant gripping action. Excrosists, cool monsters, weapons and great characters.

All of Mitsuru Adachi's works. *H2* of course, *Touch!*, *Katsu*, *Hiatari Ryoukou* and his latest which I am reading at the moment, *Cross Game*.

Bleach. People, why isn't everyone reading this. Action, supernatural characters and setting ontop on great story development.

Hagane aswell as Nana, CLAMP's works, Kobato and other shoujo works.


----------



## memyselforwho (May 12, 2006)

Ai Yori Aoshi, this is the best comedy romance since love hina, i love it, and also negima, but this one is way better, recomend from all my heart to all


----------



## bgfan (May 15, 2006)

Seizon-Life is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo good! I love it! Hajime no Ippo is pretty good, too. Less talking, more reading!


----------



## Darth Judicar (May 15, 2006)

Is there any other good ninja manga around besides Naruto? I've heard of something called "Ninja Scroll" but haven't done any research as of now...


----------



## Hokage Naruto (May 15, 2006)

Seto Fett said:
			
		

> Is there any other good ninja manga around besides Naruto? I've heard of something called "Ninja Scroll" but haven't done any research as of now...



Ninja Scroll is a great and very violent manga.  Also, check out *Basilisk*.


----------



## Darth Judicar (May 15, 2006)

Ah, I did see those mentioned in this thread, Hokage Naruto. I'll look into them. I've seen Ninja Scroll at bookstores but not so sure about Basilisk. Do you recommend online versions of these or graphic novels? I'm kind of short on funds now, so I may be in for a wait.


----------



## Anego (May 16, 2006)

sinchan...?  
:toliet 
ups.. sorry.. a RATED manga..


----------



## Darth Judicar (May 16, 2006)

Hmm. Ok, cool. Thanks again, Hokage Naruto. I may take a look at the first chapter if I get time.


----------



## Damage Inc. (May 21, 2006)

i'd definitely recommened vagabond(most realistic samurai manga based on the novel written by Eiji Yoshikawa "Musashi" which describes the true story of miyamoto shinmen musashi one of the best known samurai who's honored as a swordsaint). just finished vol. 20 ...(within 2 days XD). 
then there'd be also shounan jun'ai gumi which is like the teenage story of onizuka and ryuji ( GTO ). one could say it's the most funny manga ever(at least from my point of view).^^
biomega is a very good piece of art. it's like BLAME!. i could name as well noise. you could say noise would be BLAME! vol. 0 .

hope these weren't mentioned so far.


----------



## edisonu (May 27, 2006)

Try Gacha Gacha. It's pretty funny


----------



## Ha-ri (May 28, 2006)

Anyone know of stuff like Love Hona, Ichigo 100%, and Mahou Sensei Negima, but not Ai Yori Aoshi(I tried it, and didn't like it).


----------



## Aether (May 28, 2006)

Try reading NHK its about hikikomori's (look on google if you don't know) It's pretty funny and interesting to read. Also I recomend Kiseiju (Sci-Fi)


----------



## Ha-ri (Jun 1, 2006)

NHK look interesting, but here can I find it?(which group dose it) I looked in the The Manga Resource Thread and I can't find it. Oh and also I'd like to know of other mangas like Negima(and others like it). I'd like to have a few, because during the summer I can finish a whole series in a day or two, yeah I'm just that bored.


----------



## Ha-ri (Jun 12, 2006)

Well I finished another series(kidna boring with no homework being assigned at school). So I'm still looking for stuff like Negima, Pastel, and Parallel, but now I'd like to expand my horizone to comedy and high school stuff, So yeah. Any recommendations?


----------



## Seitoukaichou (Jun 16, 2006)

@ha-ri  Girls Saurus xD"! 

I recommend the violinist of hamlin. Oldschool (and kickass!) Manga. Reviewed by me in the Encyclopedia Thread. 
If you like Comedy, Adventure and Drama, this manga is made for you!


----------



## Ha-ri (Jun 16, 2006)

I saw that post there just before reading this, I was gona cheak it out.


----------



## dbcomix (Jun 16, 2006)

crayon shinchan

Uchiha Forums


----------



## Espada Grimmjaw (Jun 20, 2006)

1.) *Ai Yori Aoshi*-A great and yet simple love story, one of my favs
2.) *Ranma 1/2*-Get's a bit repetitive, but still good
3.) *Love Hina*-Has to be one of the best manga I've read
4.) *Naruto*-Duh!
5.) *Hellsing*-Hella crazy!


----------



## Baka91 (Jun 20, 2006)

Read love Hina or Shaman King!


----------



## vegetax6 (Jun 20, 2006)

Loveless

Deathnote

scryed(its alot diffrent from the anime)

there are some for you to check out and they are my some of my  favorites.


----------



## Kaki (Jun 20, 2006)

Read *FREESIA! *


----------



## Karin Maaka (Jun 22, 2006)

Definitely *Narutaru* (called 'Shadow Star' in English). 

It's so little-known, but the manga kicks so much ass. It's like a cross between Pokemon and some gorey manga series, but it doesn't get gruesome and mature until about volume five or so. 

I really need to start a thread about a 'Narutaru Pimping Project' or something, but I don't have any scans of the Japanese version, just the crappily-edited English version. Dammit. :<


----------



## MYK (Jun 22, 2006)

Here's a some:

FullMetal Alchemist

Vampire Game (*my personal fav*)

Wish


----------



## Kaki (Jun 22, 2006)

Fccking read freesia man....


----------



## Belldandy (Jun 29, 2006)

I recommend Dragon Knights by Mineko Ohkami.


----------



## Aether (Jul 3, 2006)

Blade of the Immortal needs to be seen

about a swordsman cursed with immortallity and wants to be granted mortallity so he must kill 1000 evil men


----------



## kakashirules (Jul 4, 2006)

rurouni kenshin is cool.


----------



## Lonely Soul (Jul 6, 2006)

I reccommend MeruPuri by Masturi Hino ((it's shoujo & very romantic/adorable, the art is smexy!, it's released by Viz, and it's only 4 volumes)), Kare First Love by Kaho Miyasaka ((it's shoujo & very cute/romantic, the art is cute, it's released by Viz, and it's 10 volumes long)), and finally, The Devil Does Exist by Mitsuba Takanashi ((it's shoujo & funny/lots of drama, it's released by CMX, and I have no clue how many volumes there are but there are about 6 already released in English)). ^_^v


----------



## Aether (Jul 8, 2006)

I recommend Eternal Sabbath I recently read it up to volume 3 and it's been great


----------



## PerfectFlaw (Jul 13, 2006)

I have to recommend *20th Century Boys*. It's a story about a group of people who in their own ways influence a sadistic man called Friend to basically cause an apocolypse. Very well planned out, and shows that there is a hero in the most unlikely people. No character can touch Kenji.


----------



## Crowe (Jul 13, 2006)

^ 1 2 3

Recommending Ares. Just give it a chance people now that I got the links in my signature.


----------



## Lonely Soul (Jul 17, 2006)

Aether said:
			
		

> I recommend Eternal Sabbath I recently read it up to volume 3 and it's been great



Ooh! I just saw volume 1 today at the bookstore!  I didn't have a chance to read it, but the only reason I noticed it is because it's by the creator of Mars ((which is IMO one of the best shoujo manga out there)), Fuyumi Soryo!

Hmm.. I guess I should recommend Mars by Fuyumi Soryo.


----------



## Chiyo-chan (Jul 17, 2006)

I recommend:

-Shounen-Stuff-

Death Note

20th Century Boys

Monster

Berserk

Shamo

Kenshin

Vagabond

Blade of the Immortal

-Shoujo Stuff-

Fruits Basket

Basara

Peach Girl

W Juliet

Skip Beat


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Jul 28, 2006)

Have a little problem and hope you guys can help me.

I work at a summer camp and there's this twelve year-old boy who won't leave me alone ever since he spotted me reading 'His and Her Circumstances'.

The boy loves a lot of the manga series from Shounen Jump (Naruto, Bleach, One Piece, DBZ, etc.) but now wants something outside of the Shounen Jump. He wants me to reccommand some other mangas to him.

He doesn't like watching anime as much as reading manga and his mother forbids him to install Bittorrent onto the computer. So his only manga source is either Barnes & Nobles or Amazon.com.

Can anyone gimme a list of American-distributed mangas of the action, comedy, and/or supernatural genre that a 12 year-old can enjoy while under the eye of a typical christian mother?


----------



## Omens (Jul 29, 2006)

So far, the only manga I've seen is Naruto, in which there is alot of good stuff....honestly I can't stand One Piece (idk if it has a manga)...But I've heard good things about "Bleach"...Does Inuyasha have a manga too?


----------



## Aether (Jul 29, 2006)

Yea Inuyasha has a manga also


Aside from that I recomend Air Gear, a very stylish and fast paced manga.


----------



## Scared Link (Aug 1, 2006)

Samurai Deeper Kyo or Black Cat.


----------



## lightningstrikes (Aug 1, 2006)

20th century boys, a brilliant manga, you just have to read it to know but once you start you can't stop. I made my sister who doesn't read manga read it and she loved it.


----------



## Flaming Mustang (Aug 7, 2006)

I must recomend Claymore. Very interesting story arc, and very action-packed. Although the enemies die quickly because of Clare's speed and strength combined, it's still one of the more thrilling mangas around.


----------



## meekosbc (Aug 14, 2006)

even if its old school, golden boy!


----------



## BossofBosses (Aug 17, 2006)

Ippo is one of my favorite manga's. Give it a look and trust me you wont regret it.


----------



## nessa17 (Aug 26, 2006)

hmmm 
Yakitake Japan!


----------



## kyutofukumaki (Aug 26, 2006)

My favorite manga I collect is zatch bell.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 1, 2006)

lightningstrikes said:
			
		

> 20th century boys, a brilliant manga, you just have to read it to know but once you start you can't stop. I made my sister who doesn't read manga read it and she loved it.




Ya I hear a lot of good things from this manga. I'll check it out soon.


----------



## bloodstains (Sep 3, 2006)

I really enjoy d. gray man,  bleach, samurai x and lots more that i dont feel like listing rite now.   but if some of you guys dont care about homosexuality then loveless is really really good.  and same with sukysho.


----------



## Fabbie-Chan (Sep 5, 2006)

*CRESENT MOON!*

I HIGHLY Recomend Cresent Moon, Its cute, funny, adorable.

You'll love it trust me. ​


----------



## Greatwolf7 (Sep 7, 2006)

*BERSERK!!!*

Some ones probably already said it but it is by far on of the best mangas i think there is. There is a pimping project on  konaha library 2nd floor. Thread is by jkingler and is scantalated by The Hawks.

Its about a mercenary. Thats seriously all i can say with out spoiling the manga i don't wanna ruin it.


----------



## Greatwolf7 (Sep 7, 2006)

*Vagabond*

Vagabond is also good its a about a ruroni or wandering samurai who wants to be the strongest samurai , and as he says "invincible under the sun".


I just read GANTZ very amazing please try it if you like berserk you will like this...


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Sep 13, 2006)

*MANGA recommendations!!!!!!!*

i already have some in mind
but i need some really good ones.

my librarian said i could order a bunch of manga for the library.
any suggestions???


----------



## bloodstains (Sep 13, 2006)

*takes deep breath*  ok,
Death note,   D. gray man, alive, tenjou tenge, peacemaker, juvenile orion, hot gimmick, bleach,   and i cant think of any more.   when i do i'll post them


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks!!!!


----------



## DKFize (Sep 13, 2006)

It would help a lot if you told us your preferences.  On that note, we should mane a Manga Recommendations thread like the Anime Recommendations one, unlike the unorganized one we have here that realy doesn't help


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Sep 13, 2006)

Berserk, Vagabond, 20th Century Boys, Monster, Naruto, One Piece, Hajime no Ippo, HEN, Gantz, and 666 Satan.


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 13, 2006)

*Shonen manga (For boys):*
Naruto
One Piece
Flame of Recca
Yu Yu Hakusho 
HunterXHunter
Rurouni Kenshin 
Negima
FullMetal Alchemist
Tsuba Chronicle
Bleach
Azumanga Daioh
Eyeshield 21
Sgt. Frog

*Shoujo Manga (For girls)*
Fruits Basket
Kare Kano
Nodame (It's Josei but still aimed towards females)
Chobits
XXXHOLIC
Angelic Layer
DN Angel
Inuyasha (It's shonen but the fangirls will want this big time...)

That's all I can think of now. All pretty safe for the library to have.



> Fairy Tail



Don't know if your an idiot or just playing around but that series just started hell not even the first volume has come out in Japan.



> Berserk, Vagabond, 20th Century Boys, Monster, Naruto, One Piece, Hajime no Ippo, HEN, Gantz, and 666 Satan.



Berserk though yes a great manga is not a good idea to have on your library unless you some soccer/evangelical mom to cause an uproar for the library containing such manga graphic manga.

Hen again not a good idea it contains lesbianism also it hasn't been released in the U.S...

666Satan is known at O-Parts in the U.S.

Hajime no Ippo hasn't been released in the U.S. either...

20th Century Boys not released in the U.S....

Do you guys even read the first post? lol  
He/she ask recommendations for the library not for him/her...


----------



## .Tomasu (Sep 13, 2006)

*Fairy Tail*

*Fairy Tail! *
Its the new hot Shounen


----------



## Talim Himura (Sep 14, 2006)

Shaman King ...?
I really like it though. ^^

Shaman King
Eureka Seven
Bleach
Rurouni Kenshin
The Gentlemen Alliance Cross
and ...
Furuba! ^^


----------



## Greatwolf7 (Sep 14, 2006)

Gantz !!!!

BERSERK!!!!!

naruto Ch.245 and up (they are grown up)

Zombie hunter (kinda wierd and no where near begun)


----------



## peacedrunx (Sep 16, 2006)

can anyone help me find latest suzuka manga... where i can read them online. . . .. mangavolume is not updated. . ..only up to 111. . .and oh. .. does anyone know what the latest chapter released so far .. .is it 120?  thnx in advance. . .XD


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Sep 16, 2006)

it doesnt matter how graphic the manga is. our library is tiny. there are only a small group of people that actually go there. you could recommend me a manga about fucking the shit out of everyone, and she would probably still order it.

aha.



			
				Gutsu said:
			
		

> He/she ask recommendations for the library not for him/her...



yeah, I basically am only telling her manga that I want to read. because our town is small. and im probably going to be the only one that read them anyways.


----------



## Saosin (Oct 1, 2006)

Wolf's Rain is amazingly good.
It's only two volumes long but one of the best manga I have ever read.
*Highly* recomend it.
(:


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 1, 2006)

I feel repetitive for saying this, but oh well...

*Horror/action*
Hellsing

*Suspense/thriller*
Death Note

*Action/adventure*
Bleach
Naruto
Rurouni Kenshin
Zombie Powder
FMA


----------



## blankshot (Oct 16, 2006)

I know this has been said before, but since the translators got in gear and the post-time skip manga has opened up,

666 Satan (O-Parts Hunter)

is better than ever and a great read. Plus its fucking cool... Jio Freed ftw!


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Oct 24, 2006)

Cannon God Exaxxion - by the author of Bubblegum Crisis and Gunsmith Cats. It's got everything a manga needs.

Power Armor - 
Giant Robots - 
Brooding Teenage Loner to pilot the aforementioned Mecha - 
Cute childhood friend who's madly in love with the aforementioned loner - 
Sexy Androids - 
Evil Alien Invaders - 

The next few items can be seen as positives or negatives depending on your prefereces.

Gratuitous fan service  (including nudity)
Multiple graphic depictions of heinous war crimes
A really awkward teenage sex scene (pretty graphic)


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Oct 24, 2006)

Check out HIkaru no Go. It's about Go players but it realy is here:
Link removed

Unfortunately you can't get the volume in one go but you have to get chapter to chapter.


----------



## Talim Himura (Oct 27, 2006)

Umm ... Spiral manga. ^^


----------



## Crowe (Nov 3, 2006)

^ Awesome nick D:

*The Ravages Of time* [Download link]

*H2* /"][Download Link]


----------



## ~Shin~ (Nov 10, 2006)

what r some good yuri mangas?


----------



## Mangekyō (Nov 10, 2006)

One Piece, Bleach, Shaman King, Rave Master, Erementar Gerad, and of course Naruto


----------



## Sammy-Jo (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi!

Before I read Death Note, I'd only read manga like Naruto and Bleach (actually, those are the only 3 I've ever read completely -- about 3/4 of the way through Death Note).

Anyways, I like Death Note a lot better than Naruto and Bleach. It's like a game of wits rather than the hero and his friends beating up all the bad guys. Not to say I don't like that stuff occasionally, but Death Note was a nice change.

So...Based on the fact that I liked the style of Death Note better than Naruto or Bleach, any recommendations?


----------



## Eyes Rutherford (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm not sure if anyone has posted it but I recomend Spiral if you like Mystery mangas.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Nov 14, 2006)

Sammy-Jo said:


> Hi!
> 
> Before I read Death Note, I'd only read manga like Naruto and Bleach (actually, those are the only 3 I've ever read completely -- about 3/4 of the way through Death Note).
> 
> ...



You can try 20th century boys


----------



## Sammy-Jo (Nov 14, 2006)

^ Okay, thanks ! I'll try that one as soon as I finish death note . Unfortunately, I won't be able to go through the second half of death note as quickly as the first LOL...I have a lot of papers to finish before thanksgiving break .

But then I'll be done and able to read without worrying about homework . Yay!

By the way, I watched FMA, but I've never read the manga...Does anyone know if that's still going on, and/or which chapter I'd start at which corresponds to the last episode from the anime?


----------



## Crowe (Nov 14, 2006)

Second part isn't NEARLY as good as first, I actually suggest that you stop at the first part cuz reading the second part might ruin the whole manga for you as it did for me. :/

I suggest that you start from the beginning with FMA because there are a lot of small differences in the beginning but the main plot in the FMA manga / anime is completely different.


----------



## Sammy-Jo (Nov 14, 2006)

LOL That was a quick response .

Okay, thanks; if I decide to read FMA manga, then I'll read from the beginning .

You're right that so far, the second part kinda sucks. Near and Mello are really not good replacements for L (not talking about how intelligent they are, but their characters in general).  But I really want to see what the last plan is, because in the death note thread I'm in, everyone says that's the best one. And really, the best parts of death note in general are the plans. They're the plot devices that really get you hooked, not all the competition and veiled words that pass between Light and whoever his enemy at the time happens to be.


----------



## narutox3 (Nov 14, 2006)

you should read Perfect girl evolution ^^ its very funny and entertaining


----------



## Jordgubbe (Nov 16, 2006)

Girl got game (or Power!! as it's sometimes called) is pretty good but it's mainly for girls. You can find it on tokypop if you're intrerested.


----------



## Darkness_Ninja (Nov 25, 2006)

*Manga*

I like One Peice, Shaman King, D.Gray-Man, Beyblade, Death Note, Bleach, D.N. Angel, Hikaru no Go, and , of course, Naruto. There are also some really good online manga like Blackbird and Fantasy Relams.


----------



## Cloud Nine (Nov 25, 2006)

Don't know if anyone's said this, but Peach Girl is a really good manga if you're into shoujo.


----------



## DTMaster (Nov 25, 2006)

Just been reading two by the same author, both in my opinion really good. They are Rave Master and Fairy Tail. If you're a fan of One Piece, then these two are ment for you. /shameless advertisment


----------



## Sa!-!s-sMexxY (Nov 25, 2006)

loveless, the devil does excist, mars, tokyo boys and girls, merupuri, crimson hero, ouran high school host club


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm not sure if this has been recommended yet but one one of the funniest manga I read was *Air Gear*.


----------



## Sammy-Jo (Dec 3, 2006)

DTMaster said:


> Just been reading two by the same author, both in my opinion really good. They are Rave Master and Fairy Tail. If you're a fan of One Piece, then these two are ment for you. /shameless advertisment



I was wondering about this...What does it mean to be a One Piece fan ? LOL Like, what kinds of manga do you have to like?

Because I just read the first 5 chapters of One Piece, and while it looks very cute, it just doesn't look very engaging. Like, I'm not really there with any of the characters. Luffy's hilarious, and that little kid who's scared of everything is adorable, but it just seems a little simple .

I mean, I guess if simplicity is what you're looking for, then One Piece is good, but I was wondering if it gets any better? By better, I mean...deeper, more engaging . Or is the entire story just fluff?


----------



## baconstyle (Dec 4, 2006)

*Please let me know of some good manga*

Hi,

I became hooked on Naruto in the last year or so, and would like to know what other manga are good as well (in the same vein as Naruto, though).

I appreciate all your comments...


----------



## baconstyle (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks, I'll go to that thread you suggested as well...


----------



## Keoni-chan (Dec 4, 2006)

I think Chibi Vampire is pretty cool  It's from Viz, about a girl vampire who gives blood, instead of drinking it. Weird, I know, but in a cool way.


----------



## Masaki (Dec 5, 2006)

Could someone recommend me a manga on Molyneux on Fable 2, Next Gen and working for 'The Man' that is completely there?


----------



## pwned hokage (Dec 5, 2006)

Sammy-Jo said:


> I was wondering about this...What does it mean to be a One Piece fan ? LOL Like, what kinds of manga do you have to like?
> 
> Because I just read the first 5 chapters of One Piece, and while it looks very cute, it just doesn't look very engaging. Like, I'm not really there with any of the characters. Luffy's hilarious, and that little kid who's scared of everything is adorable, but it just seems a little simple .
> 
> I mean, I guess if simplicity is what you're looking for, then One Piece is good, but I was wondering if it gets any better? By better, I mean...deeper, more engaging . Or is the entire story just fluff?



One Piece gets more engaging than any other shounen manga I know.
And pretty much every shounen starts off with fluff.


----------



## Sammy-Jo (Dec 5, 2006)

pwned hokage said:


> One Piece gets more engaging than any other shounen manga I know.
> And pretty much every shounen starts off with fluff.



I guess you're right about that. I don't think FMA did, though, and that's my favorite manga and anime .

But, I'll continue reading it...just cause you said so .


----------



## koike88 (Dec 6, 2006)

One piece is getting superinteresting, but Death Note is a real good manga (the anime is superb btw) but I'm interested inmore anime/manga series.


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Dec 19, 2006)

Masaki said:


> Could someone recommend me a manga on Molyneux on Fable 2, Next Gen and working for 'The Man' that is completely there?



I've looked through a bit on what they have and a good manga to read that is completely there is *Slam Dunk*. Great manga, really funny.


----------



## Sa!-!s-sMexxY (Dec 20, 2006)

punch! is very gud, i just picked it up and now addicted to the series


----------



## Snow_Sakura (Dec 28, 2006)

Fruits Basket by Natsuki Takaya
Red River by Chie Shinohara
Fushigi Yugi by Yuu Watase
Kami Kaze by Satoshi Shiki
Angel Sanctuary by Kaoru Yuki

I'm sure there's more, but those are the ones that immediately come to mind, well, besides Naruto and Bleach... haha. ^_^


----------



## Mindfuck (Dec 31, 2006)

_Kinnikuman no Sei II!!_ which is excellent. Released by Jump! in America, figure the American name yourselves if you're interested. Ok then, it's real Muscle. Figure?


----------



## Ryurin (Dec 31, 2006)

Can someone recommend me some?
*Mangas read so far:*
Naruto
Bleach
One Piece
Hellsing
Deathnote
Samurai Deeper Kyo
Hajime no Ippo
Eyeshield 21
666 Satan
Zombie Powder
Hunter x Hunter


----------



## Bishop (Jan 12, 2007)

*Recommendations for Romantic type manga*

Shonen with Comedy and romance(not flowers sitting by the moon) with what every else. Something like Suzuka. I looked in the recommended thread and it was no help.

Thanks in advanced


----------



## Gene (Jan 12, 2007)

There's already a thread like this here.


----------



## RODtheTV (Jan 14, 2007)

This is probably the wrong place to ask this, so I am sorry if it is. In the past few years have there been any really great, lesser known mangas that have surfaced? I realized I was out of the loop when I saw a manga by Tite Kubo that I had never heard of (Zombie Hands I think).


----------



## S a m a t h (Jan 15, 2007)

*Plz Help..*

Hey everyone.. just wondering if anyone can give me suggestions of what other anime/manga to watch or read.. i currently read and watch naruto, bleach and one piece.. i dont know what is good so any help would be much appreciated.. thanx in advance for any replys..

P.S didnt know where else to ask, so thought here was as good as any to ask.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 15, 2007)

This is not the correct place to post this, but Death Note is a must read/watch. Oh and Slam Dunk, it's classic.


----------



## Sh4r|ng4n (Jan 15, 2007)

Death note is quite cool too. It has a "dark" ending but it's still quite fun. 
Berserker is a bit short but cool aswell.
Full metal alchemist might be a bit childish but the moral of the story is simply amazing. 
Inuyasha... Isn't exactly in my top 5 list but should fill the boring hours. 
Detective Connan is.. Not a fighting manga but the story r0x0rz.


----------



## Midomaru (Jan 15, 2007)

If you haven't read the Pokemon manga i suggest you read that, it's interesting.


----------



## Lep2 (Jan 15, 2007)

Dragon Ball Z, Saint Seiya, City Hunter,...--> the Classics, quoi?


----------



## Sasuke` (Jan 15, 2007)

Hellsing is cool if you havent read that.


----------



## Naruuby (Jan 15, 2007)

death note


----------



## snakeye123 (Jan 15, 2007)

anyone know gantz? its a pretty good manga, and i've recently found a few episodes (26 i think).

not sure how often it's released, but try Suiton Mizuame Nabara


----------



## DrDragan90 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hunter X Hunter anime is pretty good, you should try it out


----------



## the_ilest (Jan 15, 2007)

666satan its preaty tight.


----------



## Syphilis And Disorder (Jan 15, 2007)

AKIRA is the bomb!


----------



## Shisui (Jan 15, 2007)

Read Gantz if you've always hated the idea of main characters surviving for more than 3 chapters.

And Berserk is how H.R. Giger sees the world when he's off his medication.


----------



## Zelmer (Jan 15, 2007)

Watch Eureka Seven.


----------



## Petzie (Jan 15, 2007)

Bleach!

And yes, as someone said up there, Death Note ^
If you do though, never read Chapter 108. Just consider it officially ended at 107. That way the whole series won't be wrecked for you by the shitty ending.

Full Metal Alchemist is also brilliant.

One Piece too.

And yeah I think I just named most stereotypical popular manga/anime at the minute.


----------



## whitecrowz (Jan 15, 2007)

hellsing/samurai deeper kyo and KENSHIN


----------



## Mider T (Jan 15, 2007)

uh...Blood+?


----------



## Suspect (Jan 15, 2007)

Samurai champloo, Death note and Family guy =p. I know F.guy aint anime but its a blast XD.


----------



## The.Original.Sin (Jan 17, 2007)

Ah, this is going to be hard. *has read more manga than she can remember* oo But I'll attempt it anyway. I'm sure I'll be repeating some, I haven't gone through all 21 pages of posts. 
Let's see now....

--> Anything CLAMP (i.e. Cardcaptor Sakura, Tsubasa, Chobits, etc.)
--> Death Note. To me it was a bit of a heavy read because of all the dialouge, but if you don't care much for person to person contact, then you may enjoy it more (the beginning has very little conversation among people)
--> MAR To me, it's a must.
-->DNAngel
--> Kage Tora For all you ninja fans out there, its a different spin on the ninja!
-->Seven of Seven Had to be the first series I read, it's short; only three small manga in all
-->Trigun The first two and maximum
--> SAIYUKI a must, must, must, in my opnion. I suggest Saiyuki Reload, too.
--> Princess Ai Another short one, but it's still worth the read
--> Pretear Basically for those who like happy ending fairytales
--> Wolf's Rain
--> Neon Genesis Evangelion It was a little depressing to me, but still a good manga
--> Land of the Blindfolded
--> Sugar, Sugar Rune If magic intrigues you, then this may be your taste
--> Mahburaho Another one for the magic lovers
--> Fullmetal Alchemist
--> Inuyasha 
--> Tactics A fun book about goblins and other magical creatures
--> Tarot Cafe I'm not sure if it's Japanese, but it's still enjoyable
Yaoi Genre (In other words, FOR SLASH LOVERS ONLY!)
--> Our Kingdom One of my favorties
--> Yellow
--> Passion
--> Let Dai I know this on isn't Japanese, and it's really Shounen Ai

That's all I could think of at the moment. If I think of any more, I'll share them, because I know I've read more than that. I've only read manga I've purchased, borrowed from my public library, or borrowed from friends...so yeah, I'm no help wiht any sites. <<


----------



## Dernhelm (Jan 17, 2007)

first of all, i'll mention the manga i'm pimping right here.

it's called *Katekyo Hitman REBORN!* and it's currently a very popular Shounen Jump series in Japan sometimes beating even Naruto. and it's a Weekly Jump headliner for a reason!

some of you will strongly doubt after reading the first couple of volumes. yup, you've heard me, _volumes_. but if you waited patiently through all of that, you will be rewarded _very _handsomely. Volume 8 to be specific, and beyond it is the reason why it is so awesome right now. the previous volumes laid down all the groundwork, while giving off the feel of an original kind of wackiness. the art is very impressive, and is one of the best looking out there, enough to convince you this story has great potential. and it does, and it will and did deliver while serving you with one of the slickest action and fight scenes you have ever seen.


*Spoiler*: _for quick previews, click_ 







don't let the baby and the silliness fool you


----------



## KANJI08 (Jan 21, 2007)

*AKIRA, Death Note, D.Gray Man, Tsubasa! all fantastic *


----------



## Chopper (Jan 26, 2007)

Can anyone give me a recommendation on which manga I should read next?

I am really interested in:

Naruto
Shaman King
One Piece
666 Satan

I love fighting based mangas and see how the main characters progress and gets stronger.  Also a little bit of comedy and absolutely good drawing.

Thanks.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 26, 2007)

.PhoeniX said:


> Can anyone give me a recommendation on which manga I should read next?
> 
> I am really interested in:
> 
> ...



Bleach and Flame of Recca(art sucks in first volumes, but gets godlike later on) are to be nominated here, probably HunterXHunter


----------



## Dernhelm (Jan 26, 2007)

.PhoeniX said:


> Can anyone give me a recommendation on which manga I should read next?
> 
> I am really interested in:
> 
> ...


dude. *Katekyo Hitman REBORN!*, definitely. 

plus, it's a sister series of those you just mentioned. besides it's one of the leaders in Shounen Jump alongside One Piece.

hop on over right here to get a preview...
*Extreme Brutal Death/Grind Mix*

edit: plus, if it isn't any proof enough, the feedback is very very positive.


----------



## Chopper (Jan 27, 2007)

Thank you, Daru and Dernhelm, I will make sure I check those out. ^ ^

Rep for both of you. Woo.


----------



## Dernhelm (Jan 27, 2007)

i'm glad you liked it from the feedback you yourself gave in the threads!


----------



## Zaru (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm searching for certain kinds of manga in the category of:

Akazukin
Ichi the Killer
Goth
Battle Royale

in terms of Violence and dark or mysterious storyline.


----------



## Itachi-kun12 (Feb 2, 2007)

hey peoples


----------



## CWar (Feb 2, 2007)

Any manga recommendations? Wanting to get back to reading mangas. The last time I read mangas was probably almost 10 years ago, mostly works by Fujiko Fujio. I'm looking for comedy or action mangas, preferable those that hasn't already been turned into an anime or movie, cause I've probably already watched them. Thanks =)


----------



## Dernhelm (Feb 3, 2007)

really? have you heard of *Katekyo Hitman REBORN!* then?
it's great comedy + even greater action. i haven't let anyone down yet when i brought it up in this board.


----------



## Sammy-Jo (Feb 3, 2007)

I want to read something different than shounen manga, for once .

Can someone recommend something to me that has a deeper plot than your typical shounen manga (I don't care if it technically is shounen manga, as long as it's deeper than most shounen manga)?

I definitely liked Death Note, which was a good example of what I'm looking for.

The other mangas I've read, including ones of shounen genre that are not really what I'm looking for, are:

Naruto (obviously still in the process)
Bleach (I gave up on this one)
Sailor Moon  (I gave up on this one)
Mahou Sensei Negima (I'm a hetero girl, but I actually like this one XD...in the process of reading it right now)
One Piece (never liked it that much, but I only read about 40 chapters)
Flame of Recca (gave up after a few chapters, but I might start again cause I heard it gets better)
FMA (awesome. favorite manga so far )

I think that's about it, then...Wow, I didn't realize how much manga I gave up on .

I loved Death Note, though (especially the first part)...I finished that.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 3, 2007)

Flame of Recca indeed gets FAR better later on, especially artwise. But... it's still typical shounen.

So, you're a girl and 18, but you've read shounen until now... I can't really tell what you would like.

Try the Full Metal Alchemist Manga for once, it's not finished yet but damn good.
There are so many other more mature, deeper mangas, and there's also the huge love/romance genre... would you be interested in that?


----------



## Sammy-Jo (Feb 3, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Flame of Recca indeed gets FAR better later on, especially artwise. But... it's still typical shounen.
> 
> So, you're a girl and 18, but you've read shounen until now... I can't really tell what you would like.
> 
> ...



Actually, I edited my post; I completely forgot about FMA...LOL, I don't consider it to be on the normal level of manga, so perhaps that's why I forgot to mention it alongside all the manga I've given up on .

But, it is my favorite manga ever (so far), so if you're recommending it to me, that means you did well picking out something that I would like .

Hmmm...I've never read a manga in the love/romance genre, but I'd definitely be willing to try it. I actually had never read manga before I joined NF in October, and I hadn't watched very much anime, either.

So...I guess the reason I read/watch mostly from the shounen genre is because I just started out, and that's pretty much all I've been exposed to at this point. For all I know, I like another genre much better, but just haven't heard of it yet .

But anyways, thanks; the FMA recomendation was a good one .


Edit: Well, I forgot to mention....Heh, I had a friend that was really into anime/manga when we were about...11-12. I thought she was a total nerd, and would never pay much attention to what she was reading/watching XD...Ha, anyways, once I was sleeping over at her  house, and she gave me this manga to read because she was going to go watch some anime, and I really didn't want to.

I don't remember what it was called, and I don't know if I would like it now that I'm 18, but I remember loving it .

Does this sound familiar? It's about this boy who turns into a girl every time he gets wet...Or something like that. And I remember he likes martial arts...And, that's about all I can remember for now. But, I can't remember the title....


----------



## Zaru (Feb 3, 2007)

Sammy-Jo said:


> Does this sound familiar? It's about this boy who turns into a girl every time he gets wet...Or something like that. And I remember he likes martial arts...And, that's about all I can remember for now. But, I can't remember the title....



I knew you were talking about Ranma 1/2 before you wrote that paragraph. I wonder why :amazed 

The romance/love manga genre has its good and bad sides. On the one hand, there's the shojo side, which is made ONLY for girls, and therefore is all about feelings and stuff (I've only read like half a dozen of those)
On the other hand, there's the shonen side, fully plagued by perverted scenes(omg I'm a boy but those pantyshots JUST GO ON MY NERVES), unsymphatic main characters and the tendency to drag out far too long.

But the love  

Well, they don't have a deep plot though. Considering that, I would recommend *Angel Sanctuary*, it's 20 volumes long, has an epic story that involves basically everything possible in the genre, and I just loved it.

And how is your alignment towards blood and gore? Many mature, deep mangas contain quite a lot of those, and the question is if you can/want to handle that.


----------



## Sammy-Jo (Feb 3, 2007)

Zaru said:


> I knew you were talking about Ranma 1/2 before you wrote that paragraph. I wonder why



Seriously? That's amazing, LOL .



> The romance/love manga genre has its good and bad sides. On the one hand, there's the shojo side, which is made ONLY for girls, and therefore is all about feelings and stuff (I've only read like half a dozen of those)



LOL Why, cause guys don't have feelings ?

Well as to material in general that's intended for a female audience....I don't know why, but even when I was younger, I didn't like it much.

Actually, considering my personality, it's really not surprising that I'm attracted to shounen manga XD. I'm not very emotional, nor am I into stuff that's stereotypically feminine. Also, although I'm anti-war and I hate violence in real life and when people cause it....I admit that I really like violence in anime/manga, like reading about one-on-one battles with swords and magic XD.

There's just something about those unnaturally beautiful people going all-out at each other that I love . Gotta love the huge guy with the sword, slicing up his enemies....I suppose it's nice if he's skilled, as well XD.

I guess one trait I have that's stereotypically feminine is that when I talk (since I'm usually quiet in RL), I ramble on...forever XD...As I'm sure you've noticed .



> On the other hand, there's the shonen side, fully plagued by perverted scenes(omg I'm a boy but those pantyshots JUST GO ON MY NERVES), unsymphatic main characters and the tendency to drag out far too long.
> 
> But the love



Hmmm...I might still like it, then. I think I only read the first few chapters when I was at her house, though....



> Well, they don't have a deep plot though. Considering that, I would recommend *Angel Sanctuary*, it's 20 volumes long, has an epic story that involves basically everything possible in the genre, and I just loved it.



Okay; after I finish my current manga, I'll read Angel Sanctuary . Thanks!



> And how is your alignment towards blood and gore? Many mature, deep mangas contain quite a lot of those, and the question is if you can/want to handle that.



I don't really know, since I've never read any manga with a lot of blood and gore. I guess I've read some fantasy novels with a lot in, but there were obviously no pictures accompanying it.

I would say as of now that I'm perfectly fine with any level of blood and gore, since I'm not squeamish at all .


Edit: Ever heard of a manga called Berserk? I was just wondering if it was any good; I don't actually know what it's about, but I remember seeing that title somewhere before...


----------



## Zaru (Feb 3, 2007)

Sammy-Jo said:


> Edit: Ever heard of a manga called Berserk? I was just wondering if it was any good; I don't actually know what it's about, but I remember seeing that title somewhere before...



WHAT IN THE WORLD -_-

I asked the whole gore/blood question JUST to recommend Berserk to you :amazed 

Well yes you should read it, it's currently 31 volumes long and VERY epic, damn serious and it doesn't hide anything ( there's sex and rape too, but (luckily?) not very often)

Good Stuff in that category is also *Battle Royale*, *Elfen Lied*, *Tenjou Tenge*...

There are so many mangas, but with your interests you could probably read so many of them, single recommendations are hard to give.


----------



## Sammy-Jo (Feb 3, 2007)

Zaru said:


> WHAT IN THE WORLD -_-
> 
> I asked the whole gore/blood question JUST to recommend Berserk to you :amazed
> 
> ...



OMG....I swear we're communicating telepathically here XD.

First, you know I'm talking about Ranma before I even describe it, and now this .

LOL But thanks so much for the help !

Now I have a list of manga to check out after I'm finished with my current one .


----------



## Zaru (Feb 3, 2007)

I also thought there's some kind of telepathy going on 

And, well. Those three were of the "contain a lot of violence" genre, there's of course stuff with even MORE violence, but those are just considered sick (although I like them...like Koroshiya Ichi, Akazukin etc.)

Well, for the Romance Genre...although shonen and kinda pantyshot-ish, you could give *Ichigo 100%* a try, it sometimes really moved my feelings. I dunno why, but it just succeeded in doing so 

And read the manga that is linked in my sig, Unbalance x unbalance. Only 4 volumes are out but most readers regard it as damn good, as do I.


----------



## Bishop (Feb 3, 2007)

Well, my partner in crime Zaru has got here first so I have to struggle.

UnbalncexUnbalance is a split between characters and is a romance that keeps you hooked.

If you like Tenjou Tenge then try Air gear also, and along with Ichigo 100% try I's and Suzuka. Now if you like a little sports then Hijime no Ippo is the way to go for boxing. 

Now I have a TREAT for you, if you have a certain taste in what genre you want then go  to this site Link removed and pick what genre you want and they give you a summary of the stories.


I wanted to unload with tittles until you said that you were sick of shounen. That's all I read is shounen, don't like the female main characters...

I failed


----------



## Sammy-Jo (Feb 3, 2007)

^ Thanks for the link, Bishop. I'll go check that out .

And I'll keep the manga you mentioned in mind, too .

And yeah, 9 times out of 10, female characters are fail in shounen manga. No clue why it entertains me so much, then XD.

In fact...I can't really think of a good female character in a shounen manga that I've read....Hmmm........I guess there have been semi-decent ones, but none that really stood out for me .


----------



## Zaru (Feb 4, 2007)

Maybe you should try yuri mangas then, they have females as main characters and no male disturbance at all -_-


----------



## Sammy-Jo (Feb 4, 2007)

^ LOL Perhaps, but I think I'd enjoy the male "disturbances" alongside strong female characters .

What's up with shounen anime/manga being unable to have strong female characters anyways? Do guys not like to see that, or what ?


----------



## Zaru (Feb 4, 2007)

Sammy-Jo said:


> What's up with shounen anime/manga being unable to have strong female characters anyways? Do guys not like to see that, or what ?



Okay then read

Air Gear (50% of the girls there are stronger than the main character)
Venus vs. Virus (yuri zomg but still shonen)

I know of some shorter series that have female main characters, strong too, but they tend to have LOADS of fanservice (Zeroin, Burst angel, Psychic Academy...)


----------



## Sammy-Jo (Feb 4, 2007)

^ Thanks !

LOL I have so much manga to read now, and I'm still not finished with MSN XD! Ha, but after MSN, I'll probably move on to Berserk. I went and read reviews for that, and they were awesome. I mean, whenever I go to read reviews, I always look for the best and the worst scores and read those....the best score was 10s in every category, and the worst score was 10, 9, 9, 8, so I'm hoping it's awesome . Apparently, it doesn't look like the author will finish anytime soon, though.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 4, 2007)

Sammy-Jo said:


> Apparently, it doesn't look like the author will finish anytime soon, though.



Well he's working on it since...16 years or something.

What's msn by the way


----------



## Sammy-Jo (Feb 4, 2007)

^ Mahou Sensei Negima .

It's fun to read, and the story gets better as it goes along, but there is a lot of fanservice....Less, though, as the story goes on .

And wow....16 years of working on the same manga....


----------



## Zaru (Feb 4, 2007)

Ah, you know, I have the first 8 tankobons of MSN in my possession... but under the german name, so I didn't recognise it.

I also heard it gets more about fighting and epic stuff later on, while the first volumes are quite different.

No wonder they made TWO Anime series out of it.


----------



## Sammy-Jo (Feb 4, 2007)

^ I didn't know they made 2 anime series out of it...I watched the first few episodes, but I didn't really get that into it, and people were telling me that the manga was a lot better, so I just gave up on that .

But yeah, it's definitely a lot of bath scenes in the beginning, and then it gets a lot better .


----------



## Lightspeed Suzuka (Feb 4, 2007)

I'd say Angelic Layer (one of CLAMP's lesser-known series) 
Sailor Moon (seriously underrated, as many people were turned off by the horrid english dub)
Dolls (Published by VIZ, series of connected one-shots)
Aria (simple and sweet, only three volumes in the USA- how many are there total?)
Chrono Crusade- Astonishingly amazing


~Loves, Suzuka


----------



## ~Shin~ (Feb 10, 2007)

Someone pls recommend me a good action manga with a good story. Seinen or shounen.


----------



## Bishop (Feb 14, 2007)

Could some one recommend me a manga that has a deep storyline that has romance,action and not a grand amount of gore. Preferably shonein without the silly ignorant male lead.

I've read:
UnbalancexUnbalance
Suzuka
Naruto
TT
Air Gear

Hijime no Ippo
I's
Ichigo 100%
Bleach
Death Note


----------



## ~Shin~ (Feb 15, 2007)

^If you like Naruto, you should definitely try out One Piece. It's more popular than naruto in Japan. It's a good shounen manga


----------



## Niabingi (Feb 15, 2007)

Well if he wants a series without the silly male lead than One piece is out! Luffy is as dumb as they come often sliding over into the retarded bracket.

Hunter x Hunter is a series that I recommend the lead is no genius but he isn't silly either the story and action in this are v.good. Also if you click on the link in my sig it'll take you to the Katekyoshi Hitman Reborn! pimping project. thats a good shounen the initial concept is very unique, it has a lot of comedy and in the latest arc the story and action have been very good.


----------



## BossofBosses (Feb 24, 2007)

Hajime no ippo has great art and is a great read for sure.


----------



## Chopper (Mar 1, 2007)

Can anyone recommend me with a manga that is similar to Ichigo 100%?


----------



## Zaru (Mar 3, 2007)

Chopper said:


> Can anyone recommend me with a manga that is similar to Ichigo 100%?



I must say Suzuka.


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Mar 5, 2007)

Just read Basilisk, unbelievably awesome


----------



## Chopper (Mar 13, 2007)

Zaru said:


> I must say Suzuka.



Read that. ^^ 

Can anyone recommend me with ecchi, comedy, and romance mangas with nice drawings?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 19, 2007)

*Slam Dunk*- By far one of the best Sports Manga's i've ever read.  Its emotional, packed with lots of action, and you follow the main characters growth as he learns the fundementals of the game....The way it finishes though you'll be just wanting more....But its a great read.

*Hajime no Ippo* - Another amazing Sports Manga..With lots of action and great character composition.  The comedy in this manga is also hilarious.  If you enjoy sports Manga's this one is "got to read"

*Flame of Recca* - A little gory but none the less the story line in this is great.  LOTS AND LOTS of action.  Using all types of weapons and fighting styles. 

*Full Metal Alchemist* - Very Unique story line, great characters, READ THE MANGA BEFORE YOU WATCH THE ANIME. Thats all ill say..But if you enjoy Adventure,Fantasy action, comedy this is great.

*Hunter X Hunter* - To me this is a really gooo shonen manga.  The character design and drawing is interesting and the story line and characters really grow on you.  The concept is also very original.


----------



## Sesqoo (Mar 19, 2007)

Hitman Reborn: Funny, really cool characters and very good story(especially after chapter 70+ or something). The 1-70 chapters are kinda charaacter development and around 50 you might feel a bit tired of the daily life, but then comes the really good part so it's worth continue reading. Oh and it's about Mafia and a dude named Tsuna that is supposed to be the next gen boss.

Fairy Tail: A new manga, really good. About mages. The art reminds alot of One Piece, which I find very cool. Can't say much more since there are about 30 chaps out, but it's definetly worth checking out.


----------



## sdakira (Mar 23, 2007)

Chopper said:


> Read that. ^^
> 
> Can anyone recommend me with ecchi, comedy, and romance mangas with nice drawings?



read FUTARI ECCHI,,,best manga ever,,,


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 23, 2007)

Tim811 said:


> Just read Basilisk, unbelievably awesome



i have the complete anime series....
u___u
it is super cool


----------



## slumpy (Mar 23, 2007)

_I need a great new manga,_

_I liked manga's like berserk, gantz, Angel Heart, Naruto, Ares, ^666 satan, samurai deeper kyo. _

I did;t like bleach.
But does any one have a good manga i should try


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 23, 2007)

slumpy said:


> _I need a great new manga,_
> 
> _I liked manga's like berserk, gantz, Angel Heart, Naruto, Ares, ^666 satan, samurai deeper kyo. _
> 
> ...



Well...
I liked

Basilisk
Blade of the Immortal
Blame
Vampire Hunter
try one of them...


----------



## slumpy (Mar 23, 2007)

Dheano said:


> Well...
> I liked
> 
> Basilisk
> ...


 
I finisched baslik, i tride blade of the immortal, mabey i should give it a good try.

i dont know blame, so i will look it out.

Thanks for the reaction.


----------



## Dango (Mar 24, 2007)

*Vampire Knight*
Shoujo - Romance 

*Spoiler*: __ 



This is an addicting read for anybody who's into Shoujo. It has light sexual undertones, and the whole series is somewhat dark and foreboding. Nice art, hot boys. 

"Vampire Knight primarily takes place in Kurosu/Cross Academy, a prestigious private school with an unusual class structure. The student body is divided into two classes: the Day Class, which is made up of ordinary students, and the Night Class, an elite group of 'beautiful people'. Unbeknownst to the majority of students, and even most of the staff, the Night Class is made up entirely of vampires. The heroine, Yuki, is one of the few humans who know the school's secret. She serves as a Guardian, dedicated to maintaining the peaceful coexistence of the Day and Night Classes with her childhood friend Zero, who lost his parents to vampires at an early age."




Here's a little scan so you know what the art is like.




*Crimson Hero*
Shoujo - Romance - Mild Action

*Spoiler*: __ 



Somehow, this series reminds me of NANA. It's centered on hardships and the character's relationship. It's got a somewhat one-sided love triangle thing going on, and it has nice art. Hot manga boys! 

Nobara Sumiyoshi, a 15-year old tomboy with a passion for volleyball. Her love of the sport is disapproved by her mother who wishes Nobara to become the next hostess for the ryotei (old-fashioned Japanese restaurant) ran by the family. Frustrated by her mother's constant pressure and frequent comparisons between herself and her sister, Nobara finally decides one day to move out and make it on her own. After seeking out her aunt for help, Nobara ends up living with four members of Crimson Field High School's boys' volleyball team as their dorm mother. What follows is a drama of a girl's dream of making it into volleyball, and her difficult journey in fulfilling that dream."



Again, something so you know what the art is like:




*Ichigo 100%*
Shoujo - Romance - Ecchi

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm only recommending this because the art is killer. The plot is somewhat thin and it drags out too much, but whatever. Just stare at the art and marvel at the cute girls. Softcore porn. Panty shots. 

"Junpei Manaka, sneaking away to the roof of his school one afternoon, witnesses a beautiful girl falling in front of him. Before the girl flees, he catches a glimpse of her strawberry-patterned panties, and it's love at first sight. He also believes that this scene would be perfect in a movie, as it is his dream to be a film director."



Art scan so you know how it's like:



Naruto - Kun.com
You know what to do.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Mar 24, 2007)

slumpy said:


> _I need a great new manga,_
> 
> _I liked manga's like berserk, gantz, Angel Heart, Naruto, Ares, ^666 satan, samurai deeper kyo. _
> 
> ...



You're missing out on a lot if you don't read Hunter x Hunter


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 30, 2007)

Anyone recommend any mangas similar to Ichigo 100% and Pastel?


----------



## Zaru (Mar 30, 2007)

llyod_aurion said:


> Anyone recommend any mangas similar to Ichigo 100% and Pastel?



There's another manga from the Ichigo 100% mangaka, "lilim kiss", it's very short though (only 2 volumes)

there's also the 4-volume manga "Parallel" by the Pastel mangaka.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 30, 2007)

Sweet! Thanks. Need something to read while waiting for Pastel to come out.


----------



## Bishop (Apr 1, 2007)

Looking for a sheinen manga. I just want it to be a good manga where the male isn't a dumb goofy person. The age group of the characters at least in the later teens and no heavily based goof manga (one piece). Also more then 10 volumes

I've read:
Suzuka
Naruto
Bleach
I's
Berserk
Ichigo 100%
Ippo No Hijame
Eyeshield 21 
Air Gear
TT
Unbalance X Unbalance
School rumble
Death Note
Blue Dragon
shin angyo onshi
Vegabond
Slam Dunk

Anything that is like school rumble and UXU please cite.


----------



## Bishop (Apr 4, 2007)

None at all!?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 6, 2007)

Battle Royale.


----------



## balmoung (Apr 6, 2007)

*recomms ??? what are you into????*

That all depends on what your into action, vampires, comady, fighting. you give me a catagory with some specs on it for me to go by and i can give a list of 4 or 5 animes. ( i have two 72 by 56 in selfs full of thinkpaks & a stand up shelf for collections.) so send a line up the pipe.


----------



## Bishop (Apr 6, 2007)

Um, I am looking for manga, not anime. I like fighting type manga with real life things (no damn vampires and aliens) with male leads. I also like romance mangas with male leads that are NOT silly dumb guys who are clueless.


----------



## keisenju (Apr 8, 2007)

Probably going to repeat what others have listed, but...
=> Hokuto no Ken (old, but still enjoyable)
=> Urusei Yatsura (AKA Lum)
=> Golden Boy (a bit offensive, but hilarious)
And a very old school anime, somewhat hard to find: Geragera Boos no Monogatari, with slapstick humour .


----------



## ~Shin~ (Apr 13, 2007)

Someone recommend me a good manga like Berserk.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Apr 15, 2007)

Hmm..I haven't read Berserk yet  but I recommend Claymore, which is similar to Berserk in the fighting style. Sorta xD

Lots of action, less talking..(after vol. 1 is where the fun starts  )


----------



## ~Shin~ (Apr 15, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> Hmm..I haven't read Berserk yet  but I recommend Claymore, which is similar to Berserk in the fighting style. Sorta xD
> 
> Lots of action, less talking..(after vol. 1 is where the fun starts  )



Read berserk now 
Trust me you won't regret it.

Do you know where I can download Claymore? I can't find it anywhere


----------



## ~Shin~ (Apr 15, 2007)

I clicked on the first 2 volumes and it doesn't work?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Apr 15, 2007)

Did you register for that site? if not, that's why xD

Forgot to tell you that, my bad >.<


----------



## ~Shin~ (Apr 15, 2007)

I already registered. I think the link's broken


----------



## Hikaru (Apr 22, 2007)

I recommend a manga call Wild Life:
Tetsushou is your typical high school delinquent with a special skill. He has a perfect sense of hearing. This skill enables him to hear things most people wouldn't. After saving a small dog, Tetsushou realises his calling in life is to become a Vet! Wild Life is currently running the the serial magazine Shounen Sunday. 

I only know of a group that scans it but they are only up to chapter 11.


----------



## twin_snakes (Apr 23, 2007)

Any good manga like Suzuka or To-love-Ru trouble or Negima? Currently read those 3, but they're released too slow. Any manga similar with great artwork, attracting story and a bit ecchi?
any idea will be appreciated.


----------



## Tmb04 (Apr 23, 2007)

twin_snakes said:


> Any good manga like Suzuka or To-love-Ru trouble or Negima? Currently read those 3, but they're released too slow. Any manga similar with great artwork, attracting story and a bit ecchi?
> any idea will be appreciated.



If ya like manga like that, Than I reccomend reading Love Hina if you didnt already. It has a Great Plot and Great Artwork and it's a Bit Ecchi. Check that one out


----------



## twin_snakes (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks, i read that too, love hina is currently my favourite up untill now


----------



## Tmb04 (Apr 23, 2007)

twin_snakes said:


> Thanks, i read that too, love hina is currently my favourite up untill now



Love Hina is probably my favorite also  

Did you read Pastel yet? Thats a good one.


----------



## cmau (Apr 29, 2007)

Reborn! is good!..


----------



## Askani (Apr 29, 2007)

*GIVE MANGA RECOMMENDATIONS BASED ON WHAT I LIKE*

I'm looking for some mangas that I can get into. Please look at the list of mangas that i love, and based off only those mangas, recommend some that i would like. I'd appreciate any help.

1. Gantz
2. Naruto 
3. Ruruni Kenshin
4. Battle Royale
5. Akira
6. Bleach
7. Hikaru No Go
8. YuYu Hakusho
9. GTO
10. Prince of Tennis

Naruto was my first love, but Gantz (which i read this week only because someone recommended it to me) is by far my favorite so far. So PLEASE! recommend some great mangas.


----------



## Six* (Apr 29, 2007)

Shin Angyo Onshi
Air Gear


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 29, 2007)

Hellsing is good, you'd probably like it.


----------



## Askani (Apr 29, 2007)

thanks, i'll check them out. Any more suggestions???


----------



## siedhr (Apr 29, 2007)

Berserk, Vagabond


----------



## Parallax (Apr 29, 2007)

One Piece, Tenjou Tenge, Death Note


----------



## Haruko (Apr 29, 2007)

Fairy Tail.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 29, 2007)

see my sig


----------



## ~Shin~ (Apr 29, 2007)

BERSERK         .


----------



## Captain Pimp (Apr 29, 2007)

Claymore and 666Satan.


----------



## Crowe (Apr 29, 2007)

Berserk
Vagabond
Blade of the Immortal
Trigun
Hellsing
Shounan Junai Gumi - Prequel - GTO

*Full metal alchemist*


----------



## vanh (Apr 29, 2007)

pek said:
			
		

> Shounan Junai Gumi - Prequel - GTO



Prequel ? What's that  ?


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 29, 2007)

*points to set*

Goth
Hellsing
FMA
666 Satan
D.Gray-Man

Nothing else comes to mind. =/


----------



## Gene (Apr 29, 2007)

Hunter x Hunter
D.Gray-man
Fullmetal Alchemist
Fairy Tail


----------



## Crowe (Apr 29, 2007)

vanh said:


> Prequel ? What's that  ?


A literary, dramatic, or cinematic work whose narrative takes place before that of a preexisting work or a sequel.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 29, 2007)

Seriously Read 

Hunter X Hunter, its slow at first, but OMG, doe it get better. Its made by the same guy who did Yu Yu Hakusho. So if you liked that you'll LOVE this.

D.Grayman, is another GREAT manga. Translations for it are very consistant, so you wont have to wait long to read a new chapter each week, after you've caught up. It has to do with Exorcist, and Akuma. If you like Bleach you'll love this.

666satan. AMAZING manga. I have'nt fully caught up on it, but thats only because each chapter is easily twice as long as most chapter for most manga. But the ammount of content in it, plus the characters, and plot is GREAT. a definate must read.

I would also like to recommend Tenjou Tenge, and Getbackers, but translations for chapters have been slacking as of late, (especially Getbackers). But their both good manga.


----------



## Pasty (Apr 30, 2007)

I just got done reading monster and mpd psycho (both amazing) and I need to lay off that a bit and need some comedy to read.  Really enjoyed GTO and Goldenboy, anyone have any recommendations for pure comedy oriented mangas, i.e. not shounens with tacked on jokes.


----------



## Haku (Apr 30, 2007)

Action//Love
-------------
- VampireKnight (brand new)
- FruitsBaskets
- Tsbusaya (spell?)

there a few more but i'll look it up later!


----------



## Eloking (May 2, 2007)

*Searching for romance manga*

Hi there

I'm following quite a bunch of manga these time, but I'm starting to find that something is missing in the lot; a romance one.

I know there's a lot of thread about this sort of request, but I would like you to show me a manga that'll fit my taste.

First of all, I'm a guy and I don't like kid show like, for example, card captor Sakura. I don't have much reference about what I like, but my 2 personal favorite are (without surprise) Ichigo 100% followed by I's. I prefer to say it now, I don't really like Ichigo dumb stupid joke and I hate Junpei (but I like how he turned in the end). I kinda followed the series for Nishino and for the many great "touching moment" that happen from time to time. I's is a manga closer to my taste and I don't have much to say again it except that I didn't really like the main female character (Iori).

Oh and one last thing, the quality of the drawing does have some importance for me.


Thx in advance


----------



## Hikaru (May 2, 2007)

I suggest Pastel, Suzuka (first half only, the second part is too repatative and boring) and maybe Skip Beat (not really a romance or is it).


----------



## Eloking (May 2, 2007)

Pastel seen interesting, gotta check it out. 

As for Suzuka, I saw the anime and only liked the 1-2 first ep because of the guy's attitude. I thought "finally a guy know how to talk to a girl without been shy and doing stupid thing"..........until he fall for Asahina and screw the feeling. I didn't finished the anime and I don't think I will.

And Skip Beat...a story about a girl's revenge on his ex...nah I think I'm gonna pass.


----------



## Eloking (May 2, 2007)

There's a lot of Good manga, but only few are good enough to be a real masterpiece. I want to point out Berserk (action) and GTO (comedy) for everyone that didn't see them yet. They both have awesome and charismatic character and are unique in their genre.

Nice reading!!!


----------



## Kenji310 (May 2, 2007)

Shuffle was good and another good anime that's just getting started would be Happiness!, might wanna check those out.


----------



## Eloking (May 2, 2007)

I asked for manga, and I hated Shuffle 

But Happiness (bleh for the name) still look interesting. I may give it a try, thx


----------



## ValentineTheory (May 2, 2007)

Try Video Girl Ai if you liked I'''s, Midori Days, Gacha Gacha, Open Sesame, Pretty Face, Lilim Kiss, Pastel, Parallel....these come to mind first.....


----------



## Jayka (May 2, 2007)

What about Fairies' landing? It's Korean though. It reads left to right and the names are different then used in normal manga, but you'll get used to it. 

And if you don't mind action to much, you could also try Ayashi no Ceres(/Ceres Celestial Legend) or any other work of Yuu Watase. All her work contains romance.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (May 2, 2007)

You should read Pastel. Its amazing.


----------



## Athrum (May 2, 2007)

Shonen Romance Manga
Suzuka, Unbalance x Unbalance

Shoujo
Kareshi Kanojo no Jijyou (KareKano)


----------



## isanon (May 2, 2007)

angel sancuary. some say its the epidome of romance


----------



## Chopper (May 2, 2007)

Unbalance x Unbalance


----------



## twin_snakes (May 3, 2007)

If you like Pastel, you should try Parallel, same mangaka, same style, also try Love&Collage (this one is f/king hilarious, much like Lovehina though - same mangaka with 'midori no hibi'), Pretty Face (complete now)...
i like pastel too, but it's too slow, and the main guy is like a dork , but all the girls are really great.
Please share all the titles u found it's interesting.


----------



## ROCKLEE_1388 (May 10, 2007)

*WHAT OTHER MANGA CAN YOU RECOMMEND?*

hi im a noob to manga, and im only into naruto and bleach so far. ive heard bleach is ranked 7th and naruto 9th or somthing in a survey of best manga comics. does anyone know where you can see the full list because im intrested in shonen type manga and want to get into others too. what other manga can you guys recommend i get into?? 
ive seen a bit of one piece but didnt like it, probably because i dont understand the story in the middle.


----------



## Sean (May 10, 2007)

_Death Note,Ragnarok and Akira_


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 10, 2007)

Neon Genesis Evangelion.

The manga adaption is more enjoyable than its original anime counterpart, if not _arguably_ superior.


----------



## Instant Karma (May 10, 2007)

Try 666 Satan, Death Note, and Fullmetal Alchemist, among others.


----------



## Sean (May 10, 2007)

_I never knowed that Evangelion was a manga too I'd recommend that too._


----------



## Shiron (May 10, 2007)

This should be in Konoha Library Floor 2 (but I believe that there is a thread on this there already there anyways).

Anyway, here are some more manga that I'd reccomend:
Tsubasa Chronicles
Beet the Vandel Buster
Trigun
Zatch Bell/Konjiki no Gash Bell
Rave Master
Fairy Tail
Rurouni Kenshin
Eyeshield 21
Whistle!
Prince of Tennis
Shaman King
Legendz
Death Note
Dragon Drive
Gintama
Fullmetal Alcehmist
666 Satan/O-Part Hunter
Welcome to the NHK!/NHK ni Yokuso!
Ranma 1/2
Flame of Recca


----------



## ROCKLEE_1388 (May 10, 2007)

ooh woah, i didnt know there were this many! how far is naruto down the list lol


----------



## Key (May 10, 2007)

Suzuhiko said:


> Wrong section mate.



LOL, people still throwing their opinion over your little recommandation.


----------



## Sean (May 10, 2007)

Endless Inferno said:


> Rave Master


My friend in school wont shut up about Rave Master D:


----------



## Crowe (May 10, 2007)

...I hate rave master. HATE. BURN PLZ.


----------



## ~Shin~ (May 10, 2007)

Read Berserk


----------



## Lord Yu (May 10, 2007)

┌( ಠ_ಠ)┘ <---ignore this guy

Blame!
Berserk
Kilico
Negima
Lone Wolf and Cub
Mai Hime
Mai Otome
Higurashi no naku koro ni
Lunar Legend Tsukihime
Monster
20th Century Boys
Gantz
Full Metal Alchemist
School Rumble
Vagabond


----------



## deathgod (May 31, 2007)

*Good manga series?*

Hey guys. I love reading manga but i've been out of any good series in a while. I read all the normal ones like bleach, one piece, d.grayman, claymore, etc that come out weekly, but I don't really have a long series to read to pass the time that I'm waiting for these to be released. I was wondering if anyone of you could recommend some good, long series for me to get into. I more into the seinen type of stuff, but have no problems with the other genre's. Here's a list of some of the ones i've read

Homonculus
Black Cat
Bleach
Blue Dragon
Vagabond
One Piece
Naruto
Hunter X Hunter
Claymore
D.Grayman
Beserk
Fire Candy
Tenjou Tenge
Air Gear
To love ru
Negima
Love Hina
Blade of the Immortal
Soul eater

 I know there's more just can't remember them right now. Any help would be great, and if this is the wrong thread then i'm sorry.Thanks


----------



## Tuxx (May 31, 2007)

I've read pretty much all that you listed, except for Homon, Vaga, and To love ru><  You pretty much covered all the main manga/manhwa series... so some random series that might interest you.

666 Satan
Agharta
Battle Angel Alita
Battle Angel Alita Last Order 
Biomega
Blame! 
Black God
Chrono Crusade
Eatman
Eden 
Fullmetal Alchemist
Shin Angyo Onshi


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (May 31, 2007)

Hajime no Ippo.

770 chapters worth of mangay goodness. Read it now!


----------



## deathgod (May 31, 2007)

Thanks guys i'll give those ones a good. Some of them i've already read, or weren't interested in, the others i'll look up what they are and check them out. Thanks. If you can think of any more along the lines of action adventure, don't be afraid to add them here


----------



## Crimson King (May 31, 2007)

Samurai Deeper Kyo


----------



## Kaki (May 31, 2007)

fucking read freesia! And other works by Jiro Matsumoto

And Ichi the killer ...


----------



## Kaki (May 31, 2007)

fucking read freesia! And other works by Jiro Matsumoto

And Ichi the killer ...


----------



## Austere (May 31, 2007)

Eden
Monster
20th Century Boys
Angel Sanctuary

all good manga's.


----------



## Haruno Sakura (May 31, 2007)

Death Note? I definitely second that Monster's good, too.


----------



## Taleran (May 31, 2007)

Jojo's Bizarre Adventure
Vagabond
Berserk
20th Century Boys
Saint Seiya


----------



## spaZ (May 31, 2007)

gantz, fairytale, Tenjho Tenge
are all pretty good


----------



## Tuxx (Jun 5, 2007)

ID - manhwa(KMT scans)  It's pretty good >< check it out


----------



## Vicious (Jun 6, 2007)

Try Ragnarok if you can find it;D


----------



## Tuxx (Jun 6, 2007)

> Try Ragnarok if you can find it;D



I bought all of it, >< it's a great series.  Its so sad that Myung Jin Lee stop doing it.  He should of completed it while doing the game for it IMO.  *sigh* its really good, I totally love it.  Lol its way better then most series by far imo.

Those valkyrie are hella strong >< and Loki is just bad-ass


----------



## DEATHwisher (Jun 10, 2007)

*1  doraemon (by farthe most intense manga I've ever read)
*2  samurai champloo (its completely different from the anime and surprisingly good)
*3  hellsing
*4 great teacher onizuka
*5 over time


----------



## Tuxx (Jun 10, 2007)

Chronicles of the Cursed sword! Read it or Die >_<


----------



## DEATHwisher (Jun 10, 2007)

read or die the movie is defrinitly worth watching, but the anime(avo) and manga is something else...

still, nothing compare to doraemon


----------



## Tuxx (Jun 10, 2007)

Lol oh well I meant read CotCs or else die >< not R.o.d. the series.

Although R.o.d. manga isn't to bad it just isn't that good as the anime I agree.


----------



## mjmjoker (Jun 11, 2007)

Gantz (Crazy after-life killing aliens story)
 & Lives (Hectic New manga by the guy who did Battle Royal....)

Man these ppl have the craziest ideas stocked in there headz..


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 14, 2007)

Rurouni kenshin anyone?


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jun 17, 2007)

I have very different manga tastes but i'm looking to read a new manga.

I've really enjoyed
-Claymore
-Air Gear
-Flame of Recca
-Suzuka
-Ai Kora
-Gantz
-Tenjho Tenge
-Pretty Face
-Koroshiya Ichi


Basically any manga in that direction would be fine (although maybe a bit less violent than koroshiya ichi would be appreciated). Plus the guy in a girls dormitory is also a nice thing although i don't really feel like reading love hina now since i've read Ai Kora and Suzuka after eachother.

I'm looking into:
-Biomega
-Ravages of Time
-Slam Dunk

but if someone knows a nice comedy/drama that would also be appreciated.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 17, 2007)

Any Naoki Urasawa series is fine.


----------



## secret_toad (Jun 18, 2007)

Ive read alot of manga but im looking for something with Love  romance, hardcore action fighitng, nudity,and horror.
haha ya i just caught up in claymore and i loved it haha so im looking for something else like it.
I also really liked Gantz, Battle royale and Ichi the killer 
so something like that would be cool


----------



## gdp604 (Jun 21, 2007)

Claymore and blue dragon


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jun 21, 2007)

If you like Claymore then read Berserk.

If you like sci-fi type manga then read Akira, Battle Angel Alita, Zetman.

If you want a manga with fighting, nudity, romance then read Tenjou Tenge.


----------



## oversouls (Jun 22, 2007)

old manga i suggest one piece
a very good manga about pirate
and kind of new one is fairy tail
about the mage world


----------



## Vicious (Jun 22, 2007)

hardcore action/nudity/horror-   Blame, Angel sanctuary, Berserk, Mushishi 

just hardcore action fighting and nudity- Tenjho tenge, Ikki Tousen


----------



## new-era (Jun 22, 2007)

Bleach is awesome


----------



## Tuxx (Jun 22, 2007)

Houshin Engi, read it.  It needs no explanation on why... just do it ><


----------



## Das0 (Jun 22, 2007)

Can anyone recommend manga that have post-apocalyptic settings? I've read Eden and King of Thorns so far, but I'm looking for something that is closer to Edens world.


----------



## Darts (Jun 25, 2007)

Das0 said:


> Can anyone recommend manga that have post-apocalyptic settings? I've read Eden and King of Thorns so far, but I'm looking for something that is closer to Edens world.


Drifting classroom and dragon head


----------



## Tuxx (Jun 25, 2007)

*Eden's Bowy* - Starts out slow but then gets so much the better.

Seems borderline seinen with all the violence and stuff later into the series, but it's fun


----------



## Vicious (Jun 28, 2007)

Tuxx said:


> *Eden's Bowy* - Starts out slow but then gets so much the better.
> 
> Seems borderline seinen with all the violence and stuff later into the series, but it's fun


I have the dvds and the end was really sad all Elisiss said was "i love you". Does the manga have a sad ending too...


----------



## Tuxx (Jun 30, 2007)

> I have the dvds and the end was really sad all Elisiss said was "i love you". Does the manga have a sad ending too...



Currently translated, the manga's only mid-way through vol. 7. Manga hasn't ended yet so can't say  It's at vol. 16 and ongoing from what I can tell.  Iirc the anime ended around the end of vol.6 of the manga.  You should try the manga. ><

So far the series looks nice and very interesting... or at least from what I can tell of the RAWs I have of it.  Vol. 16 made me very sad, even though I can't read it!  Where you think my pic under my sig comes from? ^^


----------



## YanLan (Jul 7, 2007)

I am currently into Kekkaishi, Inuyasha, Bleach, Naruto, and Tsubasa Chronicles! Keeping myself updated of their latest chapters every week!


----------



## analyticalkeys (Jul 9, 2007)

Sorry for not looking through this entire thread, but I really enjoyed Death Note, and I've been trying to look for something along those lines. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jul 9, 2007)

analyticalkeys said:


> Sorry for not looking through this entire thread, but I really enjoyed Death Note, and I've been trying to look for something along those lines. Does anyone have any suggestions?



Try 20th Century Boys and/or Monster  Both are really great mystery type manga.


----------



## analyticalkeys (Jul 9, 2007)

Scorpio3.14 said:


> Try 20th Century Boys and/or Monster  Both are really great mystery type manga.



Thanks, I will try them out! =]


----------



## Ichigo_101 (Jul 10, 2007)

If you enjoy romance comedy and stuff
Suzuka
Parallel
Pastel
MUST READ!!!
if you know how to use irc just go to #lurk
For All That You Are: The KureHina FC


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 16, 2007)

Someone recommend me a good action manga with a nice plot. Here's a list of manga I have read so people can get a better view on what I like


*Spoiler*: __ 



1. Naruto
2. Bleach
3. One Piece
4. DragonBall/Z
5. Yu Yu Hakusho
6. D. Gray Man
7. Death Note
8. Eyeshield 21
9. Slam Dunk
10. Vagabond
11. Berserk
12. Shin Angyo Onshi
13. Hitomi No Catoblepas
14. Companion
15. Gantz
16. 20th Century Boys
17. Monster
18. Samurai Deeper Kyo
19. Hellsing
20. Full Metal Alchemist
21. Tenjou Tenge
22. Till Death Do Us Part
23. Zetman
24. 666 Satan
25. Kekkaishi
26. Hunter X Hunter
27. Basilisk
28. JoJo's Bizarre Adventure
29. Claymore
30. Chevalier


----------



## mangaboy (Jul 17, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> Someone recommend me a good action manga with a nice plot. Here's a list of manga I have read so people can get a better view on what I like
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



woot we read almost the same mangas... tho heres a couple for u (if they are on ure list just ignoire them tho i dont think so )

immortal samurai
ruronoa kenshin
hajime no ippo (FTW!)

hmmm those are some great ones that i can think about atm... hope it was any help


----------



## Tuxx (Jul 17, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> Someone recommend me a good action manga with a nice plot. Here's a list of manga I have read so people can get a better view on what I like
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Bad ~Shin~ I see no *Rave Master* or *Fairy Tail *on that list...much less *CoTCs*.  ><

No but really...you should read these if you haven't yet.
*
Eden: It's an Endless World
Eat-Man*


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 17, 2007)

mangaboy said:


> woot we read almost the same mangas... tho heres a couple for u (if they are on ure list just ignoire them tho i dont think so )
> 
> immortal samurai
> ruronoa kenshin
> ...



Hajime no Ippo is on my to do read list but I've been very intimidated with 770 chapters+ I'll check it out soon. I saw a good portion of the Rurouni Kenshi anime. Is the manga worth a read? And what's immortal samurai about?



Tuxx said:


> Bad ~Shin~ I see no *Rave Master* or *Fairy Tail *on that list...much less *CoTCs*.  ><
> 
> No but really...you should read these if you haven't yet.
> *
> ...



lol I didn't want to start on another ongoing shounen that's why I didn't pick up Fairy Tail yet. I'm waiting till it has more chapters or after it's ended. About Rave Master, I hear too much mixed reviews on it. Some say it's absolutely horrible but some say it's good. I don't know which one to listen to ><

I don't know much about Eden or Eat-man. What are they about?


----------



## mangaboy (Jul 17, 2007)

> Hajime no Ippo is on my to do read list but I've been very intimidated with 770 chapters+ I'll check it out soon. I saw a good portion of the Rurouni Kenshi anime. Is the manga worth a read? And what's immortal samurai about?



ya hajime no ippos 80 volumes gave me quite the scare aswell but rly they just flew by  and im not sure how good ruronoa kenshin is compared to the anime since i havent seen the anime  but the manga is worth a read imo, abit cheesy at times but hey almost all shounens are like that at times  and imortal samurai is about a samurait that is doomed with eternal life, and that have to kill 10 "bad guys" for each good one he killed. the storie and drawing are realy good and uniq, its very different from what one is used to, and imo its in a good way 

hope it was of any help


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 21, 2007)

i need new manga reccomendation. 
i need something exactly like Berserk or Claymore, grown up mangas. i want main characters to be adult not child.
any kind of advise is appreciated.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jul 21, 2007)

Mat?icha said:


> i need new manga reccomendation.
> i need something exactly like Berserk or Claymore, grown up mangas. i want main characters to be adult not child.
> any kind of advise is appreciated.



Bastard!! comes to mind if it's adult characters you want mainly in a manga


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 21, 2007)

Try Shin Angyo Onshi. It's a manhwa version of Berserk.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 23, 2007)

thanx both for advice. i'm gonna check them. repZZZ


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 30, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> Try Shin Angyo Onshi. It's a manhwa version of Berserk.


 
thank u so much for this manga. it's really great. it's a lil bit similar to berserk, but it has kinda different flavour. i finished it all in two days, till volume 14 and 2 more chapters. imma gonna read it till the end. looks like this manga also have no end, it's gonna continue for quite some time.


now gonna check bastard.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 31, 2007)

Unfortunately enough it ends at volume 17 ;(


----------



## Niabingi (Jul 31, 2007)

I have read 666 satan and read kekkaishi whenever scans pop up. Claymore I have yet to try whats the story like? (though 70 chapters wont keep me busy for all that long so it would have to be a very entertaining 70 chapters).


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 1, 2007)

guys more help pls.

i need new manga, it's like crack, i cant get enough of it.
just give me as much names as possible that you think it's a good manga.


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Aug 1, 2007)

Hmm... Right now im reading Eden. Its ok, i dunno if i like it yet but its worth checking out. (Its about like a virus that takes over the world, and only some peope survive..thats all i can say)

Im also in the middle of tsubasa, Addicted to curry, suzuka and many more *Sigh* i need mangas that are finished already


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 1, 2007)

littleblondepunk said:


> Hmm... Right now im reading Eden. Its ok, i dunno if i like it yet but its worth checking out. (Its about like a virus that takes over the world, and only some peope survive..thats all i can say)
> 
> Im also in the middle of tsubasa, Addicted to curry, suzuka and many more *Sigh* i need mangas that are finished already


 
thanx man.
finished manga? try Death Note if u havnt yet. it's really great.


----------



## Tuxx (Aug 1, 2007)

Try Houshin Engi ><


----------



## ss2miraitrunks (Aug 8, 2007)

can someone recommend me a manga like naruto or bleach
thanks


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 8, 2007)

Tuxx said:


> Try Houshin Engi ><



Yeah I heard it was pretty good too. Check it out!


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 10, 2007)

ss2miraitrunks said:
			
		

> can someone recommend me a manga like naruto or bleach
> thanks


If you enjoyed those two series, I would say that you would like 666 Satan as well. Aside from that, if you want something older, HunterxHunter or Flame of Recca.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 10, 2007)

ss2miraitrunks said:


> can someone recommend me a manga like naruto or bleach
> thanks



One Piece, trust me.


----------



## SENTINEL (Aug 18, 2007)

Basilisk..

I started reading this manga and also watching the anime ...anyone wanna join the fun?

Very interesting..If you like Naruto and Bleach..you will also enjoy this manga.

Basilisk-wiki page


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 18, 2007)

i wanna try XxxHolic. could someone tell me how good is this manga. compared to Naruto and Bleach?


----------



## Crowe (Aug 18, 2007)

I would recommend Hunter x Hunter if you like Bleach and Naruto. One piece too.


----------



## lavi69 (Aug 18, 2007)

could someone recomend a d.gray-man like manga or something along the lines of chronicles of the cursed sword


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 18, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> I would recommend Hunter x Hunter if you like Bleach and Naruto. One piece too.


 
i tried HxH, but the art is very dull, so stopped readin. and Op i already read.

xxxholic- i'm on the third volume, nothing has happened yet, it's damn too slow. guess i'll finish third volume too for now.


----------



## TenTailedBijuu (Aug 22, 2007)

oh yeh i forgot to mention you have to sign up but its free.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 24, 2007)

Mat?icha said:


> i tried HxH, but the art is very dull, so stopped readin. and Op i already read.
> 
> xxxholic- i'm on the third volume, nothing has happened yet, it's damn too slow. guess i'll finish third volume too for now.



Ya, I'm another person who didn't egt into HxH, a lotta hype over the series, and I wish I could share the same love everyone has for it.


----------



## Gene (Aug 27, 2007)

For those who couldn't get into the HxH manga, I suggest looking into the anime if you haven't yet. I know artwork can be hard on the eyes sometimes so the anime should fix that.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 29, 2007)

Anyone know of any Shoujo romance novels worth getting into?


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 30, 2007)

anyone know of a good manga that has a lot of blood, action and er boobies, please? kinda like Gantz and Witchblade Takeru...


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 30, 2007)

Superboy Prime said:


> anyone know of a good manga that has a lot of blood, action and er boobies, please? kinda like Gantz and Witchblade Takeru...


 
go Claymore
and definitely Berserk
both are great mangas, almoast as great as Naruto but much better than Gantz.


----------



## Tuxx (Aug 30, 2007)

Superboy Prime said:


> anyone know of a good manga that has a lot of blood, action and er boobies, please? kinda like Gantz and Witchblade Takeru...



Ubel Blatt...all you need.


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 31, 2007)

lawl, I already read Claymore and Berserk.

Will check out Ubel Blatt, thnx.


----------



## Krelian (Sep 6, 2007)

can someone please recommend me some manga that is similar to suzuka or pastel
thanks in advance


----------



## Beowulf (Sep 6, 2007)

I would recommend Zombie Powder, it is good from the first manga volume!


----------



## OKAMIpwn3d (Sep 9, 2007)

U shood reed Full Metal Alchemist 
Genre: Cool fantasy stuff and what not
Story: Two kids try to bring their mom back but lose their body parts and try to get them back with the fabled "philosophers stone"


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Sep 11, 2007)

I could only find six chapters of this but I liked it. There's some mysterious and weird, unethical psychological experiment going on here.

naruto gossip


----------



## emer (Sep 13, 2007)

I sincerly hope that someone already have suggested these two:

Hellsing
Death Note

Two works that are once in-a-lifetime! Gotta...buy...MORE!


----------



## Krelian (Sep 20, 2007)

i just read a girls and liked it. too bad there aren't anymore scans


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 21, 2007)

1. Fairy Tail
2. Berserk
3. HunterxHunter
4. One Piece
5. Hellsing


----------



## Gilder (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't know if anyone has already listed this one but I just started Kamikaze - and just up to volume 4 so far I really like it. Really worth looking at.


----------



## Felt (Sep 23, 2007)

Battle Royale is a must read if you like action, blood and _some_ sex scenes.


----------



## sensaike (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm looking for a recommendation. I being out of it for a while. but now I'm looking for a manga a good one. to make things short I've already read or am reading; naruto, one piece, bleach death note, etc...  but more specifically I'm looking for something along the line of Ichigo100% and Suzuka. I already know about Lilim Kiss and Crossover from the creator of Ichigo and Suzuka. But I want something better. Example:when I finish Ichigo I wanted to read something better then it and I found Suzuka which in my opinion is better then Ichigo100%. So now I'm looking for a manga equal or better then Suzuka. Btw I care about the graphics and the story so.. I know about Love Hina but is on the jokey side and I already read it. I'm asking to see if there another manga  like the ones mention above (Suzuka and Ichigo100% that is. Suzuka preferable ). If so I don't want to miss it. PM me or just reply.


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 23, 2007)

sensaike said:


> I'm looking for a recommendation. I being out of it for a while. but now I'm looking for a manga a good one. to make things short I've already read or am reading; naruto, one piece, bleach death note, etc...  but more specifically I'm looking for something along the line of Ichigo100% and Suzuka. I already know about Lilim Kiss and Crossover from the creator of Ichigo and Suzuka. But I want something better. Example:when I finish Ichigo I wanted to read something better then it and I found Suzuka which in my opinion is better then Ichigo100%. So now I'm looking for a manga equal or better then Suzuka. Btw I care about the graphics and the story so.. I know about Love Hina but is on the jokey side and I already read it. I'm asking to see if there another manga  like the ones mention above. If so I don't want to miss it. PM me or just reply.



Well mangas like Suzuka and Ichigo aren't my forte. ^^  But if you have read Love Hina and like it... try Ai Kora.  I hear it's very very good.


----------



## sensaike (Sep 23, 2007)

I'll check it out but I don't think I would like it. That's not exactly what I'm looking for. And that one tends to go for jokey style rather then story. It goes like love hina and I dint really like it. That's not to say it was bad. I want to read something more along the line of Suzuka.

but thanks anyways.


----------



## Chee (Sep 23, 2007)

*werewolf manga?*

does anyone have any good recommendations for a good werewolf manga?

all there is is vampire manga and I can't find any good werewolf ones. =\


----------



## CrimsonWolf (Sep 23, 2007)

death note is a MUST READ FOR EVERYONE!!!! 

but anyways im looking for a new manga, like fighting,blood,romance,one that will make you want to read more and more. any suggestions?


----------



## Krelian (Sep 23, 2007)

you can try pastel. it doesnt have sports like suzuka but its also romance


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 24, 2007)

Not too many out there.  Lupin aren't emo enough like vampires or extreme enough like zombies.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 24, 2007)

Werewolves are for furries.

Not that I'm accusing or anything, but that's probably just how it is.


----------



## Chee (Sep 24, 2007)

Ugh, so no reccomendations?

This sucks, I love werewolves too.


----------



## Payapaya (Sep 25, 2007)

Well I could recommend something but there are two problems. One is that I am not sure if it is about a werewolf, though both the title and the first chapter cover leads me to believe otherwise. Just doesn't mention anything in the summary or chapter 1a. 

Second problem is that despite it being newly released by the group, not even a month old, I think they placed it on hold or dropped because of lack of translators and editors. 

Though if you are unfazed by both of those I will send you the info.


----------



## ydraliskos (Sep 25, 2007)

Wolf's Rain.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 25, 2007)

Soul Eater?


----------



## Akatora (Sep 25, 2007)

A werewolf in the lead... Hmm... THe closest would be Wolf's rain like ydra mentioned.

Havn't seen many in anime...


Rosario Vampire have one as a side character though his mainly in his human form and not seen that much.


If a Direwolf is ok then I suggest watching i think ep 6 of Trinity Blood.(Named Sword Dancer)


If It's just for Dogs and Wolfs I sugest Reading Ginga Densetsu Riki, Ginga Nagareboshi Gin and Ginga Densetsu Weed


----------



## ydraliskos (Sep 26, 2007)

Man, trying to get someone to watch Wolf's Rain by passing it as werewolf anime XD I almost feel bad, but hey, if it gets you to watch it, I doubt you'd complain.


(To clarify, wolf's rain is about wolves, not werewolves. They can (and most of the times do) assume human nature tho, but they still remain wolves. Fantastic anime.


----------



## OrcShinsen (Sep 30, 2007)

Manga reccomendations.
Love Hina.
D Grayman.
Katsu.

You can find Katsu on Target 157, Love Hina at Link removed, and I can't remember where to find D Grayman.

But seriously.

Love Hina first.


----------



## IchiPan (Oct 2, 2007)

Try reading Furuba (Fruits Basket) and Chobits.  Ranma 1/2 is really good too. As well as Tsubasa.


----------



## DannyG (Oct 5, 2007)

Whats a good manga that is like Lovely Comlex or Love Hina or just a good romance manga, I've been lookin but not finding anything good


----------



## Ryu-Ko (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm in need of a decent horror manga, if there is something like that.


----------



## Tuxx (Oct 5, 2007)

DannyG said:


> Whats a good manga that is like Lovely Comlex or Love Hina or just a good romance manga, I've been lookin but not finding anything good



Like Love Hina?  I know one that is like...like Love Hina more or less.  Ai Kora


----------



## DannyG (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds intreasting I'll check it out


----------



## Morpheus (Oct 5, 2007)

Everyone who hasn't read Berserk should read it, it's a masterpiece.


----------



## genmashiranui27 (Oct 7, 2007)

you should read Godchild
its a very good manga!!
--genma


----------



## IchigoKitty (Oct 19, 2007)

Well, you might have already heard of it, but Bleach is a really good manga.


----------



## MdB (Oct 20, 2007)

IchigoKitty said:


> Well, you might have already heard of it, but Bleach is a really good manga.



No it isn't.


More people should read Akira, it's pretty underrated for it's actual quality.


----------



## Totitos (Oct 20, 2007)

^I have watched scenes of the movie

I recommend reading 

Zetaman
Jojos Bizarre Adventure
Berserk
Hajime no Ippo
Berserk
Claymore
D.Grayman


----------



## MdB (Oct 20, 2007)

Totitos said:


> ^I have watched scenes of the movie
> 
> I recommend reading



Tot, the movie doesn't even cover half of the manga.


----------



## Totitos (Oct 20, 2007)

I´m gonna give it a chance and read it.


----------



## masterriku (Oct 23, 2007)

666 satan is pretty good


----------



## lavi69 (Oct 24, 2007)

could anyone recommend something similar to samurai deeper kyo?
edit: or something d.gray-man ish would be good


----------



## Taleran (Oct 25, 2007)

Lord Kamina said:


> Tot, the movie doesn't even cover half of the manga.



barely a 1/3 of the manga



and the manga is GOD AWESOME


----------



## Castiel (Oct 25, 2007)

Taleran said:


> barely a 1/3 of the manga
> 
> 
> 
> and the manga is GOD AWESOME



is the dark horse adaptation any good or should I try to find an internet translation?


----------



## Taleran (Oct 25, 2007)

Dark Horse does a good job translating there mangas I didn't see any problem with it


----------



## Castiel (Oct 25, 2007)

ok cool, I remember seeing it at the library, i'll check it when I go there next time


----------



## OKAMIpwn3d (Oct 25, 2007)

RAVE or Fullmetal Alchemist


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 26, 2007)

For those wo like Naruto, Bleach, or HxH, i strongly recommend Kekkaishi. i newly discovered it, it's really awesome manga.

KEKKAISHI


----------



## MdB (Oct 26, 2007)

Did you just compared Kekkaishi with BLEACH AND NARUTO? Hahahaha, those two can't compare themself with Kekkaishi in overall quality. Especially Bleach....



Admiral Akainu said:


> is the dark horse adaptation any good or should I try to find an internet translation?



If I remember it correctly, the scans from #Lurk are from Darkhorse. So yeah, there good.


----------



## Morpheus (Oct 26, 2007)

Jojo's Bizzare Adventure.
Read it.
Now.

Seriously, that thing is a masterpiece.

You should also read Tegami Bachi (check the thread Shiro Amada made), i love that one too.​


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 5, 2007)

ok senior manga readers. need more recommendation, not childish mangas.
this i already read:

Naruto
Bleach
Claymore
666 satan
D. Gray man
Berserk
Gantz
Air gear
One piece
Kekkaishi
Blade of the immortal
Hellsing
Hunter x hunter
Samurai deeper kyo
Shin angyo onshi
Tenjou Tenge
Island
Vagabond
Hitomi no catoblepas
Blue dragon ral grad
To love ru
katekyoushi hitman reborn - dropped
Shaman king - dropped
Mahou sensei negima – dropped
Ichigo100% - dropped
Monster - dropped
xxxHolic - dropped
Mahoromantic - dropped


----------



## Austere (Nov 5, 2007)

Mat®icha said:


> ok senior manga readers. need more recommendation, not childish mangas.
> this i already read:
> 
> Naruto
> ...



You should read 20th Century boys, Monster or Great Teacher Onizuka, all great mangas. Battle Royale is also good, but not for the soft hearted .


----------



## Hikaru (Nov 5, 2007)

Hikaru No Go, Slam Dunk and Great Teacher Onizuka is all you need to know.


----------



## Kanae-chan (Nov 5, 2007)

Hmmm...okay.

A GREAT first manga is Instant Teen! Just Add Nuts. It's humorous,appropriate and the manga-ka is spectacular. 

Hmmm... Let's See. Obviously, Bleach is great. Eureka 7 is awesome via book. Love Hina is really good, if you can take perv'ed-ness 

Just walk into your nearest library/B and N/Borders and just start browsing- it helps!


----------



## Roy Mustang (Nov 5, 2007)

fullmetal alchemist


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 5, 2007)

katekyo hitman reborn, seriously a good manga, hatsukoi limited (hatsukoi gentei) is an awesome manga thats just started up, done by the mangaka who made ichigo 100%. also just got into air gear manga myself so i'd recommend that to all aswell


----------



## Spike (Nov 5, 2007)

Mat?icha said:


> ok senior manga readers. need more recommendation, not childish mangas.
> this i already read:
> 
> Naruto
> ...



I recommend Vagabond. Beautiful art and great story.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Nov 5, 2007)

Mat?icha said:


> ok senior manga readers. need more recommendation, not childish mangas.
> this i already read:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



You can't go wrong with *Monster*  And if you do decide reading it, try reading *Pluto* (it has similar elements from Monster, but it takes place in the future). It's the mangaka's latest work right now


----------



## Shade (Nov 5, 2007)

Is Hitman Reborn! any good?


----------



## Kakashiii (Nov 7, 2007)

Can someone recommend me a mature manga involving uni/college life?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 9, 2007)

i'd recommend everything in my sig with the exception of Legendz (god why the fuck did I ever read that?, it's like pokemon only the games suck) and possibly MAR (it's copypasta of every cliche in shonen manga)


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 9, 2007)

Shade said:


> Is Hitman Reborn! any good?



It's very good even though it is nothing unique. t has some nice puns and great action topped with great art but with a generic story.





I agree tht comparing Kekkaishi with Bleach and Naruto is a shame. Kekkaishi is on a completely other level of greatness.


----------



## chewman3 (Nov 14, 2007)

Can anyone recommend me a good manga? I am not looking for Bleach or One Piece. I watched the One Piece anime for a while and didn't like it, and Bleach i'll catch onto soon. So far I have read:

666 Satan
Naruto
Air Gear
Kekkaishi (Still reading, love it)
Death Note
Berserk
Tenjou Tenge


----------



## ez (Nov 15, 2007)

Shin Angyo onshi(manhwa, korean manga) for an epic adventure with some great storytelling and amazing twists.


----------



## chewman3 (Nov 15, 2007)

I've heard alot of hype on HxH and D. Gray-man. I guess I should check them out. And that manwha sounds interesting, I might look on that too. Thanks!


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 15, 2007)

chewman3 said:


> Can anyone recommend me a good manga? I am not looking for Bleach or One Piece. I watched the One Piece anime for a while and didn't like it, and Bleach i'll catch onto soon. So far I have read:
> 
> 666 Satan
> Naruto
> ...


 
check out my above post. seems like our tastes overlap.  except for dropped ones the rest is awesome/readable


----------



## chewman3 (Nov 15, 2007)

Yes, you're right. I may check out some of the manga's in your list. I just read the first chapter of D.Gray-man, didn't like it. Does it get better further on because there is alot of hype on that. HxH, I haven't tried,


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 16, 2007)

chewman3 said:


> Yes, you're right. I may check out some of the manga's in your list. I just read the first chapter of D.Gray-man, didn't like it. Does it get better further on because there is alot of hype on that. HxH, I haven't tried,


 
it's awesome manga, just keep reading it. all mangas' first few chapter are boring.


----------



## huxter (Nov 16, 2007)

any good horror manga (gore?)?? i have read, Berserk,gantz, hellsing, claymore


----------



## Captain Pimp (Nov 17, 2007)

huxter said:


> any good horror manga (gore?)?? i have read, Berserk,gantz, hellsing, claymore



Try *Variante*. Imo, it resembles Silent Hill a bit, but it's definitely in the Horror category.


----------



## Niabingi (Nov 18, 2007)

Can anyone recommend me a good Seinen series to read! I don't feel like something violent I would prefer something more on the lines of Real or Team medical dragon or something Naoki Urasawa-esque. Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## Sylar (Nov 18, 2007)

Monster is one of the best mangas around.

If you haven't read it, stop what you're doing and read it now.


----------



## Niabingi (Nov 18, 2007)

I have read Monster, 20th century Boys and pluto I loved them all 20th century boys being my favourite but Pluto could easily take its place given time.


----------



## omaruchiha36 (Nov 18, 2007)

death note is a really good manga.


----------



## huxter (Nov 18, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> Try *Variante*. Imo, it resembles Silent Hill a bit, but it's definitely in the Horror category.



nice thx im reading it looks good


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Nov 18, 2007)

Niabingi said:


> I have read Monster, 20th century Boys and pluto I loved them all 20th century boys being my favourite but Pluto could easily take its place given time.



Death note
Conan the detective
Lupin the third
Full metal alchemist
Cyborg 009

are all very good


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 19, 2007)

huxter said:


> any good horror manga (gore?)?? i have read, Berserk,gantz, hellsing, claymore


 
try Island. it's short but great art and horror.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Nov 19, 2007)

huxter said:


> any good horror manga (gore?)?? i have read, Berserk,gantz, hellsing, claymore



try battle royale yet?


----------



## Jan Panda (Nov 19, 2007)

Anybody knows a manga that contains gender switching? I mean, people suddenly are in a body of the different gender or something.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Nov 19, 2007)

Ranma 1/2 is good

i knew a few more but i forgot


----------



## KuronoX54 (Nov 22, 2007)

xxxholic, berserk or air gear


----------



## Taleran (Nov 22, 2007)

I reccomend AKIRA to everyone


----------



## huxter (Nov 23, 2007)

Mat?icha said:


> try Island. it's short but great art and horror.



nice thx its good i like the art and the story so far.


To Darkseid : no i haven't checked it out yet but i will thx for the info


----------



## Jinibea (Nov 24, 2007)

Im looking for a good manga.I manga without spells,spirits,demons,and all that Jazz.
But with lots of good fights and a good story line.


The manga that im reading now is.
One piece
Mar
Naruto
Dragon ball z
Beet the Vandel Buster.
Megaman.
Fairy Tail.

please I want a good popular manga.Without all the Witchcraft.


----------



## ShinigamiBilal (Nov 24, 2007)

Bleach, Death note, FMA , Eureka 7,


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Nov 24, 2007)

Jinibea the Fishman pirate warlord said:


> Im looking for a good manga.I manga without spells,spirits,demons,and all that Jazz.
> But with lots of good fights and a good story line.
> 
> 
> ...



Eyesheild 21
Garouden: legend of the fighting wolves
Baki the grappler
Hajime no ippo


All of them are A class



ShinigamiBilal said:


> Bleach, Death note, FMA , Eureka 7,



He said WITHOUT spells , demons etc


----------



## Sirah (Nov 25, 2007)

I would definately recommand :

Naruto 
Dragon Ball Z
One Piece
Crayon Shin-Chan 
Case Closed
Captain Tsubasa (its a soccer manga but its really coolies) 
InuYasha
Kmikaze kaito jeanne (its a typical magic girl manga but its awsome)
Yugioh! (its a card game manga) 
Ranma 1/2  funny as hell 
shaman king

to lazy to give information about all, 
you can wiki them if you want


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Nov 27, 2007)

Can anyone recommend me any manga with "unique" fights? As in fight that does not involves usual weapon clash or power level. (Something like "Law of Ueki" if you have heard it before)


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 27, 2007)

Eden is the new manga i've been reading recently. it is very interesting, the main story is about saving earth population from fatal viruses. action, love, sex, horror, mafia, comedy included.


----------



## DarK16 (Nov 27, 2007)

A blog recently made contains the most read and the most exciting mangas made uptill now.

-> Hellsing and 666 Satan (manga only, made by the brother of Naruto's creator) are some examples; you can find all the data you need to start reading and enjoy manga.

Good Luck

mangalounge


----------



## UrumiGTO (Dec 2, 2007)

d.gray-man


----------



## Jinibea (Dec 3, 2007)

Twilight Aurora said:


> Can anyone recommend me any manga with "unique" fights? As in fight that does not involves usual weapon clash or power level. (Something like "Law of Ueki" if you have heard it before)



One piece and Fairy tail have unique fights.
One piece has power ups but they sont start using them until chapter 379.
Fairy tail has no power ups and does not use weapons in a fight.


----------



## chewman3 (Dec 3, 2007)

Does anyone know of a good shonen (seinen is fine too) that takes place in the future (or has futuristic elements)? And please, no mech fighting (i.e. Gundam Wing).


----------



## Kaki (Dec 3, 2007)

How futuristic do you want it?


----------



## chewman3 (Dec 3, 2007)

Meh, space travel, futuristic + unique weapons, all that jazz.... Think... Mass Effect I guess.


----------



## Sai (Dec 3, 2007)

I wanted to read something seinen, shounen and something less cuteness in the manga..I just hate cute stuff in a manga with huge cute eyes and furry ears 

Can anyone help me?


----------



## chewman3 (Dec 3, 2007)

I would have to say Monster.... or Berserk.


----------



## Sai (Dec 3, 2007)

Monster? sounds cool what is it about? i heard about Berserk, I heard Basilik is good too. I'm currently reading naruto, bleach, gantz, 20 century boys atm


----------



## chewman3 (Dec 3, 2007)

Meh, look it up on wiki. I haven't read it yet, but when I asked the same q someone recommended it to me. I think it's about some detective... I'll get into it sooner or later.


----------



## Sai (Dec 3, 2007)

lol cool thanks for your help man


----------



## chewman3 (Dec 3, 2007)

No prob. Can you help me with my request?


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 3, 2007)

chewman3 said:


> Does anyone know of a good shonen (seinen is fine too) that takes place in the future (or has futuristic elements)? And please, no mech fighting (i.e. Gundam Wing).


 
i would say Eden, but it doesnt have space elements and stuff. the story takes place in the future. it's all about technology, very good action, horror, cyborgs, sex.


----------



## Vicious (Dec 4, 2007)

I recomend,
Akira- Sci-fi and Seinen.
Ragnarok(Manhwa)- 
Majin Tantei Nōgami Neuro- Supernatural and Mystery.
Tenjho Tenge- Mature, Ecchi, Martial arts and Romance.
FMA- Shonen, Fantasy, Thriller and Supernatural.
Kamikaze (manga)- Good Shonen.


----------



## Zhang_Fei (Dec 4, 2007)

Clarine said:


> Monster? sounds cool what is it about? i heard about Berserk, I heard Basilik is good too. I'm currently reading naruto, bleach, gantz, 20 century boys atm





chewman3 said:


> Meh, look it up on wiki. I haven't read it yet, but when I asked the same q someone recommended it to me. I think it's about some detective... I'll get into it sooner or later.



DO NOT look it up on wiki (might be too late by now).  This is one of those stories that is better if you don't read the synopsis - the beginning is way more intriguing that way.  Just trust us who say that it's a really good manga, by the same author as 20th Century Boys, so you'll probably like it.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Dec 4, 2007)

Clarine said:


> Monster? sounds cool what is it about? i heard about Berserk, I heard Basilik is good too. I'm currently reading naruto, bleach, gantz, 20 century boys atm



Out of the 50 different manga I have read, I can really say that Monster is THE best. Truly a masterpiece in many regards. I *highly* suggest it.


----------



## roninmedia (Dec 4, 2007)

chewman3 said:


> Does anyone know of a good shonen (seinen is fine too) that takes place in the future (or has futuristic elements)? And please, no mech fighting (i.e. Gundam Wing).



Gantz. It is a seinen that has supernatural elements with some ecchi and romance.


----------



## Neji (Dec 4, 2007)

roninmedia said:


> Gantz. It is a seinen that has supernatural elements with some ecchi and romance.


you can say Gantz has semi-futuristic weapons, but its in present time.


----------



## roninmedia (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm adding some on my list, all these are complete and none are the typical Naruto shounen that we all seem to love.

Salad Days
Neon Genesis Evangelion - Retake (It's a doushinji; if you like EVA, it's like amazing)
Yokohama Kaidashi Kikou
Genshiken
Saishuu Heiki Kanojo aka Saikano


----------



## Zhang_Fei (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm looking for a manga with emphasis on big worlds, many characters, and a fairly developped fighting system.  Think of Hunter x Hunter, Fairy Tail, One Piece.


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 6, 2007)

Zhang_Fei said:


> I'm looking for a manga with emphasis on big worlds, many characters, and a fairly developped fighting system. Think of Hunter x Hunter, Fairy Tail, One Piece.


 
Berserk. definitely.


----------



## dark0samurai (Dec 7, 2007)

Naruto
Bleach
Air Gear
Rurouni Kenshin
DBZ
Claymore
Devil May Cry


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Dec 7, 2007)

Zhang_Fei said:


> I'm looking for a manga with emphasis on big worlds, many characters, and a fairly developped fighting system.  Think of Hunter x Hunter, Fairy Tail, One Piece.



Sounds like you want JoJo's Bizarre Adventure. It has loads of unique characters, and Stands make for the most complex and interesting battle system I have seen. Despite each part having a different protagonist and villain, they are all one closely intertwined storyline. It's truly a masterpiece.


----------



## sarah_haruno (Dec 8, 2007)

Kazuma the Shell Bullet said:


> Sounds like you want JoJo's Bizarre Adventure. It has loads of unique characters, and Stands make for the most complex and interesting battle system I have seen. Despite each part having a different protagonist and villain, they are all one closely intertwined storyline. It's truly a masterpiece.




Yeah.
You should also try BLEACH, and DEATH NOTE    
It's not exactly what you asked for, but if you are anything like the other people on here you'll be hooked by the second episode.
But, Bleach is everything you could ask for and moreeeeeeee.... 
Legendary.
Just don't try and join BE cos they are bastards.
Rude, horrible bastards.


----------



## Vongola (Dec 8, 2007)

I highly reccomend zombie powder.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 8, 2007)

Recommend me a manga please. I have read a lot of manga and all the "popular" I can think of except for Reborn as it didn't interest me and I dropped it - this is not the complete list however I have more mangas on my other computer and I do own a lot of series. Didn't write up series that I just tried for a volume or two like Bastard / Claymore.

20th Century Boys
21st -"-
666 Satan
Akira
Agharta
Anuki
Aragi Express
Air Gear
Addicted to Curry! < lol i know.
Angel Densetsu
Ahita No Joe
Arcana ?
Baki
Basilisk
Beck
Berserk
Blade of the Immortal
Bleach
Bowling King
Busou Renkin
Captain Tsubasa <3333333333
Change Guy
Cunchu
Chrono Crusade
Cromartie ...
D.Grayman
Dangu
Devil & Devil ?
Dorohedoro
Dragon Ball
Eyeshield 21
Fight no akatsuki <-lolz
Fire Candy < gay sex :x
Fist of the North Star
Full Metal Alchemist
Gantz
Gintama
GTO
H2
Hajime No Ippo
Harukana
Hellsing
Hikaru No Go
Homonculus <- dropped it
Houshin Engi
HxH
Jiraishin
JJBA
Ikkitousen
Ill generation basketball
Initial D
Island
KaMiKaZe
Katsu
Killico
King of Thorns
Kotaro Makaritoru
Kurozuka
Lone Wolf & Cub
Monster
Naruto
Nausicaa
Niji iro Togarashi
Noritaka
One Piece
Pastel
Peace Maker Kurogone
Pluto
PoT <- :x
Priest
Ragnarok
REAL
RED
Rough
Rookies
Rurouni Kenshin
Ryuuroden
Saiyuki
Samurai Deeper Kyo
Samurai Executioner
Shaman King
Shamo
Shin Angyo Onshi
Shura No Mon
Shounen Junai Gumi
Slam Dunk
Steel Ball Run
Stopper Busujima
Tenjo Tenge
The Ravages of Time
Threads of Time
Touch
Tough
Trigun - Maximum
Ultra Red
Vagabond
WORST
Yaiba
Yakitate! Japan
Yawara
Yu Yu Hakusho
Zetman


----------



## Novalis (Dec 8, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> Recommend me a manga please. I have read a lot of manga and all the "popular" I can think of except for Reborn as it didn't interest me and I dropped it - this is not the complete list however I have more mangas on my other computer and I do own a lot of series. Didn't write up series that I just tried for a volume or two like Bastard / Claymore.



*Whistle!*


*Spoiler*: _Synopsis_ 





> Banned from his school’s soccer team for being too short, Sho Kazamatsuri decides there’s only one thing left to do: switch schools! But even a change in scenery does help the David Beckham wanna be. On campus, he is mistakenly introduced to everyone as a hotshot soccer player. When the truth is revealed, he drops out of school to sharpen his skills. Now on his own, the spunky teenager must work twice as hard to make his dreams come true. He wants to play soccer so bad he’s willing to hustle day and night to make it happen.





The illustrations are filled with energy and detail. Higuchi supports character development with a real facility for facial expressions. Scenes of practice and competition are exciting and always clear, even to a soccer ignoramus like me. The visuals really balance humanity and action well, which is just what a title like this needs. 

The best feature of this story is that you don’t need to know anything about soccer to enjoy it. Heck, you don’t even need to like soccer to enjoy it. 

*Reborn! is awesome, by the way. ^___^"*


----------



## Crowe (Dec 8, 2007)

^ Oh. Whistle! The Captain Tsubasa copy eh? D:

Watched the anime but couldn't get a hold of the manga, does the manga go further then the anime?

Thanks btw ^^

I tried Reborn but after the first 4-5 volumes I felt like "Ugh, this shit sucks" but I will give it another try.


----------



## Novalis (Dec 8, 2007)

Not that I know of! ^^ 

Hrm..... *Amatsuki* 


*Spoiler*: _Synopsis_ 





> Rikugou Tokidoki, a common Japanese high school student, has failed his last history test. So to make up for it he has to study at a museum that uses state of the art virtual technology to place you right in the middle of the Edo period. However, when he runs into a being called a nue, a masked man riding an enormous monster, he loses the sight in his right eye. After realizing that he is no longer wearing his goggles, he discovers that he is trapped in the Edo period, where he meets Shinonome Kon, another person in a similiar position as him, and Kuchiha a female samurai who saved his life.





This story has absolutely kick-butt action and the most amazing art! The story is compelling and keeps you on the edge of your seat, I'd definitely recommend reading this!

~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~

*Reborn!*

You know, none of it really makes sense, but it consistently stays true to its own weirdness and becomes entertainingly unpredictable. Sometimes Japanese weirdness can be very cool. XD


----------



## Crowe (Dec 8, 2007)

^ Thanks a lot. I'll try that title later tonight. Feel free to keep recommending.  ^^


----------



## Byakkö (Dec 8, 2007)

Claymore, awesome manga indeed, also Bleach and Death Note.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Dec 8, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Anime_ 




Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann
Darker than Black
Neon Genesis Evangelion
The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya
Fate/Stay Night
FLCL
Gunbuster
Diebuster
Shakugan No Shana
Shakugan No Shana II
Cowboy Bebop
Mai Hime
Black Lagoon
Black Lagoon: The Second Barrage
DragonBall Z/GT
Yu Yu Hakusho
Hunter X Hunter
Saint Seiya
Code Geass: Lelouch of the Rebellion
Death Note
Scrapped Princess
Noein
Musishi
Ugly Yet Beautiful World
Blood +
Eureka 7
Dragonaut: The Resonance
Gundam 00
G Gundam (The one with the burning finger)
Mahoromatic
Tokyo Majin Gakuen Kenpochu Ito
Full Metal Panic!
Full Metal Panic: Fumoffu
Shingetsutan Tsukihime
Kemonozume
Ah My Goddess
Kaze no Stigma
Seirei no Morbito
Ghost in Shell: Stand Alone Complex
Serial Experiments Lain
Ikki Tousen
Clannad
Myself; Yourself
Kimikiss: Pure Rouge
Kanon
Shuffle!
Ergo Proxy
REC
Onegai Twins
Onegai Sensei
He is my Master
Higurashi no Naku Koro ni 
Higurashi no Naku Koro ni Kai
Chobits
Strawberry Panic!
Lovely Complex
Air
School Rumble (Seen both seasons and OVA)
Kimi Ga Nozomu Eien
5 Centimeters Per second
The Girl who Leapt Through Time
Great Teacher Onizuka
Seto no Hanayome
Blue Drop
Ef- a tale of memories
Heroic Age
Baccano
Goshuusho sama Ninomiya kun





*Spoiler*: _Manga_ 




1. Naruto
2. Bleach
3. One Piece
4. DragonBall/Z
5. Yu Yu Hakusho
6. D. Gray Man
7. Death Note
8. Eyeshield 21
9. Slam Dunk
10. Vagabond
11. Berserk
12. Shin Angyo Onshi
13. Hitomi No Catoblepas
14. Companion
15. Gantz
16. 20th Century Boys
17. Monster
18. Samurai Deeper Kyo
19. Hellsing
20. Full Metal Alchemist
21. Tenjou Tenge
22. Till Death Do Us Part
23. Zetman
24. 666 Satan
25. Kekkaishi
26. Hunter X Hunter
27. Basilisk
28. JoJo's Bizarre Adventure
29. Claymore
30. Chevalier
31. Ubel Blatt
32. Mirai Nikki
33. Jackals
34. Homonculus
35. Koroshiya Ichi
36. Dangu
37. REAL
38. Unbalance x Unbalance
39. Kimikiss: Various Heroines
40. Me Teru no Kimochi




I included anime in this because I've seen anime adaptions of many manga. So can anyone recommend me some manga with some great action, complex plot, and not just some one dimensional characters. No shounens pls. Preferably a completed seinen. 

Also can someone recommend me some sort of a romance story like Unbalance x Unbalance. NO HAREMS! And no shoujo either. And please no fucking bishies.


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Dec 8, 2007)

sarah_haruno said:


> Yeah.
> You should also try BLEACH, and DEATH NOTE
> It's not exactly what you asked for, but if you are anything like the other people on here you'll be hooked by the second episode.
> But, Bleach is everything you could ask for and moreeeeeeee....
> ...


Not Bleach. That series is a a repetitive, generic, pathetic excuse. Bleach blows after Soul Society arc. The plot is pure copypasta and the characters have no development or personality whatsoever.

JJBA on the other hand will not let you down. Part 5 and Steel Ball Run (I've only read the raw for SBR, so that's really saying something) are pure, unmitigated win. I can truly say that JJBA is the best manga series out there

Death Note is good, and I'd put it high on my list, but there are several series I'd put at higher priority


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 8, 2007)

Naruto is a good manga. It's about a 12 year old boy who is an attention seeker. He is hated by the village for one reason, he's got a demon inside him thanks to the fourth hokage. He then becomes a ninja and must learn the hardship of a ninja. 

You can find the manga here. Also subscribe now and get limited amount of anime from shows such as Bleach to Death Note. It's a great treat this holiday season.


----------



## piccun? (Dec 8, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> ^ Thanks a lot. I'll try that title later tonight. Feel free to keep recommending.  ^^









 a sci fi story, about an amnesiac cyborg, who fights because it's the only thing that connencts her with her past, a story somewhat epic. One of the best manga ever written, I put it on the same level as berserk and Nausicaa.
The only problem is that a few years aftert he end of the first series, they started another(which frankly sucks compared with the first), removing the original finale. So you'll have to look for it.







 This is another manga I put on the same level as Alita,  the drawings arent stylistically beutiful, but they give you the sense of doom and desperation that runs through the entire manga. An apocalyptical story, which will leave you shaken


----------



## chewman3 (Dec 9, 2007)

I am interested in BAA. Last night, I was searching for it and only found Last Order. Where can I find the original series? Thank you.


----------



## wewerethere1 (Dec 9, 2007)

i seriously recommend Eyeshield 21. its hilarious and I think anyone would enjoy it
sorry if someone has already recommended it


----------



## Zhang_Fei (Dec 10, 2007)

piccun said:


> a sci fi story, about an amnesiac cyborg, who fights because it's the only thing that connencts her with her past, a story somewhat epic. One of the best manga ever written, I put it on the same level as berserk and Nausicaa.
> The only problem is that a few years aftert he end of the first series, they started another(which frankly sucks compared with the first), removing the original finale. So you'll have to look for it.
> 
> 
> ...



This, people, is a good post - posted pictures, brief summary that doesn't reveal too much, an explanation of why it's good, and has posted not so well known choices.  Reps piccun, I'll be sure to check them out when I have the time.  I suppose I should check out Nausicaa too then.


----------



## Ddraig Goch (Dec 10, 2007)

a Manga Recommendation? hmmmm

Well i recommend Demon Diary  its an amazing and funny Manga even though there are only 7-8 Volumes 

You should READ it 


Eclipse on the left and Raenef on the right

Quick Summary:

Demon Diary is a light story about Raenef, a newly appointed Demon Lord, and Eclipse, his instructor, who is both a powerful demon and a veteran of a human-versus-demon war. Because of his actions during the Hangma War (which are not elaborated upon), he became known for his cruelty and incredible power. However, when attempting to teach Raenef, Eclipse's 'anger' is often played for laughs.

Raenef is sweet-natured, humble and easygoing; the very antithesis of a proper Demon Lord. He was originally an orphan and a thief. He is commonly mistaken for a girl, is never recognized as the Demon Lord by anyone he meets (with exception of Demon Lord Krayon), and is oblivious to what most people say about him. In the first and second volume, he gains two human friends (something Eclipse frowns upon): Erutis, a female sword master and knight, and Chris, the arrogant successor to the High Cleric of Rased, an order of priests who had fought in the Hangma War against demons centuries earlier.


----------



## sundis (Dec 10, 2007)

Kazuma the Shell Bullet said:


> Not Bleach. That series is a a repetitive, generic, pathetic excuse. Bleach blows after Soul Society arc. The plot is pure copypasta and the characters have no development or personality whatsoever.
> 
> JJBA on the other hand will not let you down. Part 5 and Steel Ball Run (I've only read the raw for SBR, so that's really saying something) are pure, unmitigated win. I can truly say that JJBA is the best manga series out there
> 
> Death Note is good, and I'd put it high on my list, but there are several series I'd put at higher priority



What's JJBA stand for? 

For me Death Note was a disappointment. I think anyone undecided on what manga to read should give it a shot. But near the end the dialog was just not intereasting and seemed to drag on, especially from characters I didnt care about. 

I like "Love Hina" even though it's an old manga. Something about rooting for the underdog that makes you feel good.


----------



## Man in Black (Dec 10, 2007)

sundis said:


> What's JJBA stand for?
> 
> For me Death Note was a disappointment. I think anyone undecided on what manga to read should give it a shot. But near the end the dialog was just not intereasting and seemed to drag on, especially from characters I didnt care about.
> 
> I like "Love Hina" even though it's an old manga. Something about rooting for the underdog that makes you feel good.


JJBA stands for JoJo's Bizarre Adventure.


----------



## Suzaku of Hidden Flame (Dec 11, 2007)

Manga recommendations hmm? Well, I know a few that stick out for me.

*1) Fist of the North Star (Hokuto no Ken)*
Zaxxon's

*SUMMARY:* Set in a post apocalyptic world where the Earth is barren and the strong survive by preying on the weak, the series follows the journey of Kenshiro, the successor of Hokuto Shinken, a secret martial arts style that allows its practitioner to destroy an opponent's body from within by striking into their secret channeling points, often resulting in a violent and gruesome death. Kenshiro uses his skills to protect the weak and innocent against the numerous villains that threaten their survival.

My 2nd favorite martial arts manga (Battle Angel Alita being my favorite). It's ultra violence with a powerful story and even more powerful characters.

2) Ikki Tousen (Battle Vixens in America)


*SUMMARY:*
Seven schools in the district of Kantō are constantly at war with each other, and the students within ? both male and female ? have become skilled fighters and constantly battle with rival schools. Their lives and fates are guided by strange jewels, called magatama, that contain the spirits and destinies of warriors from the Three Kingdoms period of China. The destinies of those who wear the magatama, though, have repeated time and time again for the past eighteen centuries and the carnage is immense each time around. One girl, Hakufu Sonsaku, recently moved to Tokyo and is apparently destined to unite the schools, just as her counterpart united seven countries long ago.

The combat is intense, the story captivating, and more fan service than you can shake a stick at. If ya like the Three Kingdoms tales (or like the Dynasty Warriors games), then you will enjoy this manga even more.


----------



## secret_toad (Dec 11, 2007)

Im looking for a manga that is not afraid to kill characters
sex and gore is always a good things. I guess im just searching for a good seinin manga.
gantz, berserk, claymore, ichi the killer, and battle royale fit the description pretty well
but what else is their?


----------



## Legendarywun (Dec 11, 2007)

Hmmm here are my current likings 

1. Naruto
2. Bleach
3. Ubel Blatt
4. Claymore

*Currently trying to get into Berserk

This should pretty much give u an idea of what i like...Does anyone have any suggestions for a manga series i might like?


----------



## Suzaku of Hidden Flame (Dec 12, 2007)

Secret_toad, the two mangas I suggested earlier are right up your alley. Check them out.


----------



## chewman3 (Dec 12, 2007)

chewman3 said:


> I am interested in BAA. Last night, I was searching for it and only found Last Order. Where can I find the original series? Thank you.


I still haven't got a response. Please help!


----------



## Suzaku of Hidden Flame (Dec 12, 2007)

Chewman3, I don't know any sites that carry the Battle Angel Alita series. But most Border's bookstores carry the series in their manga section (both the original and Last Order).


----------



## iamthebest22 (Dec 14, 2007)

For those who are a sucker for Romance, I'd recommend Suzuka: here's a plot list.
The plot is based on a young man, Yamato Akitsuki, who moves from his rural home in Hiroshima Prefecture to live at his aunt's apartment building and indoor bath complex in Tokyo and attend the local athletics-oriented high school. Before arriving at his new home, he walks past his new school and sees a young girl practicing high jump at the track field.

He falls in love with her at first sight but does not expect to see her again. He soon discovers that the girl, Suzuka Asahina, is one of the occupants of his aunt's apartment and that they happen to live next door to each other. To pursue Suzuka, Yamato joins the track and field team in hopes of impressing her. After joining the team, he discovers that he has the potential to become a top hundred-meter sprinter. The story intertwines his pursuit of love and athletics.

Suzuka's character-driven plot predominantly makes use of dramatic structure to facilitate character development. Characterization is further achieved through the use of character back-story. The story in general employs a realistic tone, but will occasionally use surreal humour. Some events covered in the story are: track competitions, vacations, culture festivals, and outings to a Karaoke Box and a theme park. The manga and anime follow the same storyline, though there are minor differences. One of these changes is that the nude scenes are less graphic in the anime than the manga. Another disparity is the hair color of some of the characters such as the character Miki, who is depicted as having bright red hair on the covers of the manga, but is portrayed with brown hair in the anime.


----------



## chewman3 (Dec 14, 2007)

But, I don't want to buy a manga that I know nothing about.


----------



## iamthebest22 (Dec 16, 2007)

Btw, anyone know any manga that is pure romance? Like Pastel, Parallel, I's Pure and Suzuka? I'm a sucker for romance, any recommendations well! Btw I like the romance type like in Pastel. I don't want anything that has like violence in it, like I said, pure romance.


----------



## Frieza (Dec 16, 2007)

Legendarywun said:


> Hmmm here are my current likings
> 
> 1. Naruto
> 2. Bleach
> ...



One Piece if you haven't already. 666 satan and D-Grayman too. i know I am throwing a lot of shonen at you, but they are for fun. Also try fairy-tail.


----------



## Uchiha Scorphion (Dec 16, 2007)

I didn't know where to post this but it's closest i could find 
i'm  going to buy some anime and just wanted to check it doesn't contain anything like nudity....coz...yea i'm still a kid don't wanna give my parents the wrong idea xD
 my lsit
1. cowboy bepop
2. initial d
3. chobits (maybe)
4. cardcaptor sakura


----------



## roninmedia (Dec 17, 2007)

iamthebest22 said:


> Btw, anyone know any manga that is pure romance? Like Pastel, Parallel, I's Pure and Suzuka? I'm a sucker for romance, any recommendations well! Btw I like the romance type like in Pastel. I don't want anything that has like violence in it, like I said, pure romance.



There are lots of romance shoujo/josei but I barely read them. So here goes some shounen/seinen with romance. When you say I"s Pure, I'll assume you're also referring to the manga. 

Salad Days
Chobits (seinen)
Sola (seinen)
Video Girl AI
Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicle
Haru yo, Koi (seinen, Yuri & Adult!)
Midori Days
Maison Ikkoku (seinen)
Unbalance x Unbalance
Rec (seinen)
Inumimi (May not be for everyone with it's concepts and humor)
NHK (seinen)
Bitter Virgin (seinen)
Emma (seinen)


----------



## 3sights (Dec 17, 2007)

That depends on if you want to read Shonin or Shojo, I guess.
I really liked Red River, Fruits Basket, and Fushigi Yugi. Try some of those!!!


----------



## Shiraishi (Dec 18, 2007)

I need a manga that has elements of Death Note/Monster/Geass with a bit of romance.

Basically psychological with some love in there between it all.


----------



## Jinibea (Dec 22, 2007)

Im looking for a popular Shounen...Im reading

One piece
pokemon
Mar
Prince of tennis
Naruto
Beet the Vandel Buster

It has to be Shounen and it has to be popular,and ongoing,and no magic.
Thank you.


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 22, 2007)

Jinibea the Fishman pirate warlord said:


> Im looking for a popular Shounen...Im reading
> 
> One piece
> pokemon
> ...


 
first go with Bleach, then 666Satan, D.Gray man, Claymore (strongly recommended).


----------



## Vago (Dec 22, 2007)

I want something along the lines of Berserk. A lot of blood, dead body's, more bloods and some boobs  (kidding) .


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 22, 2007)

Aikou no Itami said:


> I want something along the lines of Berserk. A lot of blood, dead body's, more bloods and some boobs  (kidding) .


 
firstly go with "*Shin Angyo Onshi (Blade of the Phantom Mask*)". It's very similar to Berserk.

Or if u just want blood, *Claymore* (strongly recommended) and *Island* would satisfy u.

Also, *Blade of the Immortal*. Lots lots lots of blood and great art.


Forgot to mention *Vagabond*. amazing art and story.

here has it all.


----------



## Vago (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks, I'm gonna check them now.


----------



## Austere (Dec 29, 2007)

Shiraishi said:


> I need a manga that has elements of Death Note/Monster/Geass with a bit of romance.
> 
> Basically psychological with some love in there between it all.



Try Eternal Sabbath, great manga.


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 30, 2007)

_Monster_ may just have ruined all other manga and anime for me.

After reading/watching that masterpiece, everything just falls short.


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 30, 2007)

Dream Brother said:


> _Monster_ may just have ruined all other manga and anime for me.
> 
> After reading/watching that masterpiece, everything just falls short.


 
i probably read half of this manga and i swear i didnt understand the point of this manga. to me, not one moment was interesting. and i asked myself a question: i'm half way through this manga and yet the main point of this mana is not understandable, and more importantly it is not interesting. why read it? i stopped reading it.

i'm telling ya, there're much more interesting mangas than this.


----------



## slewy (Dec 30, 2007)

captin tsubasa - great
conan - cool


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 31, 2007)

Mat?icha said:


> i probably read half of this manga and i swear i didnt understand the point of this manga. to me, not one moment was interesting. and i asked myself a question: i'm half way through this manga and yet the main point of this mana is not understandable, and more importantly it is not interesting. why read it? i stopped reading it.
> 
> i'm telling ya, there're much more interesting mangas than this.



Seriously? Wow. What series' would you say are better?


----------



## Karin Maaka (Dec 31, 2007)

Dream Brother said:


> Seriously? Wow. What series' would you say are better?



 I actually like 20th Century Boys more than Monster. 
 Both were great, but it's a lot easier to get into 20th Century Boys, it seems. 

 As for a manga made by another mangaka, I don't think I can actually think of any on-hand that have plots more elaborate and meshed as well as what Urasawa has written. Seriously, I haven't. 

 Now for action and art there are plenty of mangaka better than him at that. 
 Not that it matters, because he can still draw well. 

 For my recommendations on manga: 

*Romance/Comedy*

 -Nodame Cantabile 
 Really good manga about classical music with some romance and comedy tied-in. 

 -Karin (Chibi Vampire in the U.S.)
 A cute and funny manga about a vampire girl who gives blood instead of sucking blood. A very addictive manga for some weird reason (I don't know a single person who doesn't like this manga). 

*Psychological/Seinen/Horror*

 -Homunculus 
 I've only read the first volume, but it's really interesting so far. The main character has the ability to see people's feelings by covering the left side of his face. 

 -MPD Psycho 
The main character has multiple personalities inside of him and solves cases. 
 Mostly worth reading to see how gruesome/creative the deaths are (some of them are a little "over the top"... :S).


----------



## ~Shin~ (Dec 31, 2007)

Dream Brother said:


> _Monster_ may just have ruined all other manga and anime for me.
> 
> After reading/watching that masterpiece, everything just falls short.



I'd try reading other masterpieces like Berserk, Akira, Vagabond, Lone Wolf and Cub (father of all samurai mangas), 20th Century Boys, Shin Angyo Onshi, REAL!.

I'll recommend more when I remember some but personally I never found any other manga as good as Monster (Berserk being the closest to it IMO). I wouldn't try to look into other manga trying to find a better plot because that would be a fruitless task.


----------



## iamthebest22 (Dec 31, 2007)

Any romance mangas? So far, I've read:
Pastel, Parallel, Boys over Flowers, Ichigo 100%,Kamichama Karin, Nodame Cantibile, Ah my Goddess!,Rosario Vampire, Ouran High school host club, Suzuka, I's,  Love Hina, MAR, His and Her circumstances.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Dec 31, 2007)

^Try UnbalancexUnbalance.


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 31, 2007)

iamthebest22 said:


> Any romance mangas? So far, I've read:
> Pastel, Parallel, Boys over Flowers, Ichigo 100%,Kamichama Karin, Nodame Cantibile, Ah my Goddess!,Rosario Vampire, Ouran High school host club, Suzuka, I's, Love Hina, MAR, His and Her circumstances.


 
also try To-Love-RU. it's got random topics and cutest girls ever.


----------



## Karin Maaka (Dec 31, 2007)

Mat?icha said:


> also try To-Love-RU. it's got random topics and cutest girls ever.



 That manga has way too much fanservice to be a romance manga. It goes in the "ecchi" category. :3 



> Pastel, Parallel, Boys over Flowers, Ichigo 100%,Kamichama Karin, Nodame Cantibile, Ah my Goddess!,Rosario Vampire, Ouran High school host club, Suzuka, I's, Love Hina, MAR, His and Her circumstances.



 Try Karin. Not much fanservice in the manga (I actually find this a blessing, because after reading things like To-Love-Ru, that gets really old after awhile), but high on the comedy and romance factor. 

 It's also in the category of "worksafe guro" if you're into that (OH MY GOD, BLOOD ALL OVER GIRLS IS SEXY). 

  Actually, I don't even know if that term exists.


----------



## iamthebest22 (Dec 31, 2007)

I've read Karin and, if you haven't noticed, I'm the editor for Mahou-x for To Love Ru  . Thank you though, any other recommendations btw? still on romance novels, I just wanna read as much manga as I can before my break ends next sunday.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jan 1, 2008)

@imthebest22 

try "Midori no hibi", one of the best comedy romance I've ever read

and "ai kora" too(by the same author),it is a bit similar to love hina but with a much more perverted main character


----------



## Black Swan (Jan 2, 2008)

Love Collage, its like love hina except with a main character who is a pervert on the same level as Jiraya.


----------



## iamthebest22 (Jan 2, 2008)

Anymore? xD Or okay, something like that has action, but has the guy, the hero or the heroine have a girl or boy fall in love with them and they start loving each other, but umm no gruesome violent please.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 4, 2008)

Ares - is the new manhwa i read recently. The plot is very similar to Berserk and shin angyo Onshi. it's about a couple of friends fighting in several wars and bonding and stuff, and at the end it ends with the betreyal of one of them. Tragic one, but very intresting, also very good art.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 5, 2008)

Anyone know of good manga thats along the lines of kissxsis and my balls looking something like that lol.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 6, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Anyone know of good manga thats along the lines of kissxsis and my balls looking something like that lol.



Ehh, try Mysterious Girlfriend X


----------



## tgre (Jan 6, 2008)

D-ASH

nice manga dealing with life


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 6, 2008)

> -MPD Psycho
> The main character has multiple personalities inside of him and solves cases.
> Mostly worth reading to see how gruesome/creative the deaths are (some of them are a little "over the top"... ).


Well I'm sold.




> Monster may just have ruined all other manga and anime for me.
> 
> After reading/watching that masterpiece, everything just falls short.



Berserk, Battle Angel Alita, Akira, and Vagabond.  Those along with Monster are my top 5 favorite manga of all time.  

Battle Angel Alita is so underrated: It has psychological depth on par with Berserk and Monster and some of the best action I've ever seen.  Also, the most badass female ever conceived is the lead.


----------



## tgre (Jan 6, 2008)

Can someone give me a brief Synopsis of Monster? It sounds interesting


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 6, 2008)

A doctor risks his job to save a child who ends up being one of the most evil, manipulative (and fucking awesome) characters ever created.  The story is way too complex to properly explain without a lot of writing though.

I suggest you just read a volume or two and you should be hooked.  It really just gets better and better as it goes on too.  Probably the best ending I've ever seen for a manga.

Also, read Gunnm/Battle Angel Alita.  You won't regret it.


----------



## diesirea (Jan 7, 2008)

Hunter X Hunter
Genre: Shounen
(It's about the Main Character's quest to find his dad!)

Slam Dunk
Genre:Shounen
(About the Main character's quest to become the best basketball player, but he's too conceited.. so well, pretty hilarious)

GTO
Genre: Shounen
(About the Main character's lessons on schools, school got interested, and so do I)

Major
Genre: Shounen
(About the Main character's quest to be a great baseball player, like his late father.)

Ultra Maniac
Genre: Shoujo
(Its just two too cute characters... Oh well, If you like sorcery or anything, this is the best)


----------



## tgre (Jan 7, 2008)

I like Gantz... is there anything that I should be reading which is similar to Gantz?


----------



## spaZ (Jan 7, 2008)

Mirai Nikki


----------



## Boromir (Jan 8, 2008)

If you want Fantasy with great action i'd recommend:

1. Naruto (THE BEST!!!)

2. 666 Satan

3. Bleach


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 8, 2008)

READ WORLD EMBRYO BICHES!  Its by the guy who did Chrno Crusade, and so far its had more plot developments in 16 chapters then most do in a 100(i'm looking at u bleach )


----------



## Karsh (Jan 9, 2008)

How about: "Bride of the Water God"? It's intriguing even though the translations are a bit odd in english. =)
TTGL is always a good read as well.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 9, 2008)

konohamaster said:


> If you want Fantasy with great action i'd recommend:
> 
> 1. Naruto (THE BEST!!!)
> 
> ...


 

Naruto is the bestest of all, to me.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 9, 2008)

I still say *WORLD EMBRYO*, read it or amame riku will go uber on yer asses


----------



## Norli (Jan 12, 2008)

I need something like "Welcome to the NHK" or 20th Century Boys. Anything ? la School Rumble will be great too.


----------



## Ornina (Jan 12, 2008)

I recommend Katekyo Hitman Reborn  definitely.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jan 12, 2008)

I agree. **


----------



## Karsh (Jan 13, 2008)

@Norli: I don't read those kinds of manga, but maybe Great Teacher Onizuka would be something to look into? It's funny 

I'd also suggest Trinity Blood ad Hellsing- they are both very well done and anyone can enjoy them =)


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 13, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> I still say *WORLD EMBRYO*, read it or amame riku will go uber on yer asses


 

i'm gonna ive it a try, art looks good to me. hope the story and action are as good as the art.

edit: seems it quiet new manga, so i'm gonna wait for a couple more volumes come out.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 13, 2008)

Mat®icha said:


> i'm gonna ive it a try, art looks good to me. hope the story and action are as good as the art.
> 
> edit: seems it quiet new manga, so i'm gonna wait for a couple more volumes come out.



Its not new, its been out for years, 1 chapter every month in young king ours 

If you wait for a few more volumes it wont even matter cause it'll be too late


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 13, 2008)

OO, it's monthly manga!? i thought it was weekly.
well, no choice then, goes to download


----------



## Noushi (Jan 17, 2008)

I need a romance manga, that's not completely centered around the guy.

I enjoyed School Rumble and Cobits a lot and the romance scenes in Welcome to the NHK was nice too.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 18, 2008)

*Reccommend me manga.*

I'm trying to get into more manga. 

Some manga I like are:

Dragon Ball (Obviously. )
Lone Wolf & Cub
Blade of the Immortal
Elfen Lied
Gantz
Akira
Eureka Seven
Rurouni Kenshin
Berserk

I'm looking for manga with lots of gore, nudity, relatively realistic art. Nothing like Naruto or One Piece. Stuff in the giant robot, martial arts, super natural, samurai, ecchi and action adventure manga genres would be my main favorites.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jan 18, 2008)

Tenjho Tenge
Fist of the north star
Hajime no ippo
Tough
Gaoruden
Grappler Baki


----------



## Tokito (Jan 18, 2008)

Sounds like you should read Gunnm( Battle Angel Alita) and Gunnm: Last Order ( Battle Angel Alita: Last Order) 
The story is great, characters and character development is superb and the artwork is also first class.


----------



## lambda (Jan 18, 2008)

Try Eden: It's an endless world. The art is realistic, poeple get killed in a bloody fashion on a regular basis and it get its fair share of tits.

Oh, and if that has any interest to you, it has an awesome storyline.

On the supernatural/samurai genre, you might want to check out Shin Angyo Onshi and to a lesser degree Ubell Blatt. On the realistic side, there is Vagabond.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Jan 18, 2008)

Gurren lagann - Loved the anime so since the manga is basically the same thing, it's just as awesome. Don't let the fanservice throw you off, it's a great series. 
C.A.T - not my usual taste in manga, but the art is amazing and considering your specifications I'd think you'd like it 
Dogs Bullets and Carnage - OK YOU HAVE TO CHECK OUT THIS MANGA! It's great but almost no one seems to know about it 
Alright it may not be exactly what you're looking for but Beck is a pretty awesome manga, and the art is pretty realistic, I think you should give it a shot 
*Spoiler*: __ 



ChildPlay


----------



## Shinji (Jan 18, 2008)

I say judging by what you like to read, I suggest you read Vagabond its a great manga.

Dogs is a great read!

Also Tenjou tenge

Also Air gear is a fun read ^^

And Shin Angyo Onshi


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 18, 2008)

I suggest you read World Embryo.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 18, 2008)

Adammm


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 18, 2008)

Deadman Wonderland.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 18, 2008)

Monster
20th Century Boys
Bastard!!


----------



## Proxy (Jan 18, 2008)

It's been said already, but Deadman Wonderland. Read it NAO!


----------



## Hidan (Jan 18, 2008)

Sylar said:


> *Monster
> 20th Century Boys*
> Bastard!!




Read this.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 18, 2008)

your taste in manga fails at Eureka Seven....


----------



## sheena (Jan 18, 2008)

Cell said:


> I'm trying to get into more manga.
> 
> Some manga I like are:
> 
> ...


i would say negima and love hina


----------



## The Reaper (Jan 18, 2008)

Cell said:


> I'm trying to get into more manga.
> 
> Some manga I like are:
> 
> ...



go to barns and noble and read a few


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 18, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> your taste in manga fails at Eureka Seven....



Elaborate.



> i would say negima and love hina





Both are unrealistic and BORING.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 18, 2008)

Vagabond
Monster

You simply cannot go wrong with these 2 titles.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Jan 18, 2008)

Shinji said:


> I say judging by what you like to read, I suggest you read Vagabond its a great manga.
> 
> Dogs is a great read!
> 
> ...



Heck yea it is!

TT and air gear have to much fan service for me, although Air gear's art is one of the best I've seen. Shin Angyo Onshi is really good though.


----------



## Snickers (Jan 18, 2008)

Vagabond.

Ares.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 18, 2008)

Lilykt7 said:


> Gurren lagann - Loved the anime so since the manga is basically the same thing, it's just as awesome. Don't let the fanservice throw you off, it's a great series.
> C.A.T - not my usual taste in manga, but the art is amazing and considering your specifications I'd think you'd like it
> Dogs Bullets and Carnage - OK YOU HAVE TO CHECK OUT THIS MANGA! It's great but almost no one seems to know about it
> Alright it may not be exactly what you're looking for but Beck is a pretty awesome manga, and the art is pretty realistic, I think you should give it a shot
> ...



TTGL manga? The anime is the reason why its the best anime ever.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 18, 2008)

Cell said:


> Elaborate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well its kinda hard to pin down what I can recommend when Eureka Seven is probably the worse offender of lame manga...personally by your interest in ecchi and general violence I say you look up Air Gear.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Jan 18, 2008)

Ballistik said:


> TTGL manga? The anime is the reason why its the best anime ever.


The manga came after the anime and from what I can tell the art work is nearly the same as well as the story line, since i loved the anime I think I'll love the manga too. I didn't think the manga made the anime amazing.


----------



## Vago (Jan 19, 2008)

I would like something along the line of To-LOVE-ru.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 19, 2008)

Monster
Battle Angel Alita
Vagabond
20th Century Boys(This isn't that violent or fanservice-y but extremely awesome nonetheless)

These 4 series along with Akira and Berserk are in my top 7(JJBA being the other).


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jan 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _manga iv'e read_ 




Bleach
*Fist of the north star*
*Baki
Eyesheild 21*
*Death note*
*JJBA*
Tenjou tenge
Reborn
samurai deeper kyo
ruroni kenshin
one peice
naruto
*beserk*
*shamen king*
detective conan
Full metal alchemist
*hajime no ippo*
hellsing
history's strongest disciple kenichi
*yuyu hakusho*
trigun
zetman




The bolded are the ones i liked the best
Can some suggest something ill like


----------



## Vago (Jan 19, 2008)

Darkseid said:


> *Spoiler*: _manga iv'e read_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know if you would like it...but I got addicted to To-LOVE-ru


----------



## Sin (Jan 19, 2008)

Hello all 

I just recently finished SAO, and need something else to read.

I've read/Am reading: Naruto, Bleach, KHR, Berserk, SAO (Shin Angyo Onshi), Air Gear, Fairy Tail, FMA, and such 

I'm looking for a shounen/seinen, preferably ongoing, around this type of style/story.


----------



## Shinji (Jan 19, 2008)

Sin said:


> Hello all
> 
> I just recently finished SAO, and need something else to read.
> 
> ...



I suggest Tenjou Tenge its from the same author of Air Gear, Oh Great! Currently 111 ch's are out and its continuing. Its a monthly though


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 19, 2008)

Darkseid said:


> *Spoiler*: _manga iv'e read_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shin Angyo Onshi and Monster.



Sin said:


> Hello all
> 
> I just recently finished SAO, and need something else to read.
> 
> ...



Try Vagabond.


----------



## Spiral of Fate (Jan 20, 2008)

If you lke gothic looking dolls, you can watch Rozen Maiden.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 20, 2008)

What're you waiting for, Cell? Try reading Deadman Wonderland, from the makers of Eureka 7, yet it's completely different from it. You'll be hooked.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 20, 2008)

Battle Angel Alita, words can't express how awesome this manga is.  It's got everything from thoughtful, philosophical writing to amazing art and action.  I guarantee if you like Berserk and Monster you will like this manga.

Can't go wrong with Vagabond or the two above either...


----------



## Arcanis (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm looking for something that is set in a big world, with many interesting characters that you can fall in love with (emphasis on this), and good fights... But nothing too serious, something more happy-go-lucky but with a decent plot still.... Think One Piece.


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Jan 20, 2008)

I just read the first volume of Samurai Champloo. And aside from the main characters and the quest for the Sunflower Samurai, the plot is quite different from the anime. The Crazy Shogun and his ninjas were especially hilarious.

EDIT: Just read volume 2. A self proclaimed filler arc at the end had an honest to god zombie and crazy warlock/alchemist!


----------



## Arcanis (Jan 21, 2008)

Sin said:


> If you liked One Piece, you may be into Fairy Tail, if you haven't read that already.


Yeah I've already read Fairy Tail, Hunter x Hunter, Rurouni Kenshin, Berserk, Naruto, Bleach, among others.

I'm looking for a new one, hopefully with great characters and fights but which doesn't take itself too seriously...


----------



## Vago (Jan 22, 2008)

Anyone could suggest me some Comedy Mangas?


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 23, 2008)

Arcanis said:


> Yeah I've already read Fairy Tail, Hunter x Hunter, Rurouni Kenshin, Berserk, Naruto, Bleach, among others.
> 
> I'm looking for a new one, hopefully with great characters and fights but which doesn't take itself too seriously...


 
here you go,

Kekkaishi
D.Gray-Man


both are great.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 23, 2008)

Someone give me a manga like UnbalancexUnbalance and Bitter Virgin. Romances that involve only 2 people. Meaning NO HAREMS.


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Jan 23, 2008)

If your into a bit of horror, I'd suggest Parasyte.


----------



## Aku-Itachi (Jan 25, 2008)

*Manga Similar/Recomended*

I just got back into the forums and I didn't see a thread on this so I might as well start one. Similar to the recommended thread but here post what Manga you would like to read that are similar to what you are reading. Like I need help finding a good Manga similar too....
Cowboy Bebop
Samurai Champloo
Bleach
Naruto
Rurouni Kenshin
Yu Yu Hakusho
a little of One Piece

I like action but I'm a big fan of comedy too. I'm a fan of the swords type of approach but I wouldn't mind trying something new as well. Thanks


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 25, 2008)

Chrno Crusade, that is all.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 25, 2008)

How is Chrno Crusade like any of the ones he listed?


----------



## spaZ (Jan 25, 2008)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn!
D Gray Man
Air Gear
Fairy Tale 
Full Metal Alchemist


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 25, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Katekyo Hitman Reborn!
> D Gray Man
> Air Gear
> Fairy Tale
> Full Metal Alchemist


all the ones spaz listed and 

also these

trigun 
hunter x hunter
claymore


----------



## Aku-Itachi (Jan 25, 2008)

thanks for the ideas, I did watch Trigun and FMA but never read them, thanks


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 26, 2008)

Aku-Itachi said:


> I just got back into the forums and I didn't see a thread on this so I might as well start one. Similar to the recommended thread but here post what Manga you would like to read that are similar to what you are reading. Like I need help finding a good Manga similar too....
> Cowboy Bebop
> Samurai Champloo
> Bleach
> ...



Since you've got a couple samurai series and the gritty Cowboy Bebop, you should check out Vagabond.  It's got some of the best art, characters and sword fights around.

Also, HunterxHunter is more in the shounen mold.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 26, 2008)

Abyssion said:


> How is Chrno Crusade like any of the ones he listed?



He said, comedy and action. Obviously chrno crusade has comedy and action. Now don't bother me, i'm playing yatzee


----------



## Lilykt7 (Jan 26, 2008)

Cross game and H2 are series I got into recently. The art style is kind of old, but it's neat and clean. The story line is great, one of the best I've personally ever read.


----------



## Noushi (Jan 28, 2008)

I need something like Chobits or Kimi Wa Pet, anything with romance and comedy.


----------



## hearts (Jan 28, 2008)

hey people this is the kind of manga im looking for:
-more girl oriented
- sexy/romantic
-fun to read
-modern

i really like love hina so if you could find one in that direction that would be great.


----------



## -18 (Jan 28, 2008)

LoL...

Sundome is the champion in this thread, OMG... Sundome vol. 2 is already released...


----------



## wickedpete (Jan 28, 2008)

I've been an anime fan for a long time and I am fairly new to the manga scene aside from Naruto, Bleach and One Piece.

With that in mind, I just got finished reading NANA up to the current chapter.  I am looking for a similar romance/drama maybe a little less heartbreaking.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 29, 2008)

hearts said:


> hey people this is the kind of manga im looking for:
> -more girl oriented
> - sexy/romantic
> -fun to read
> ...


 
all i could suggest is 

"To-Love-Ru" 
and maybe "Tenjou Tenge"


----------



## wickedpete (Jan 29, 2008)

Are there any other mangas that have the unbalancexunbalance/onegai sensei kind of forbidden love feel?  Fanservice etc not important, just looking for a similar story line.


----------



## OKAMIpwn3d (Jan 29, 2008)

Bleach, Naruto, DeathNote, RAVE, Fullmetal Alchemist, MAR...all good choises


----------



## hearts (Jan 29, 2008)

> all i could suggest is
> 
> "To-Love-Ru"
> and maybe "Tenjou Tenge"



to love ru is great thanks!
eh tenge isnt really what i was looking for...
any more suggestions??


----------



## wickedpete (Feb 1, 2008)

What kind of different mangas out there have a completely different story/feel from their respective anime series?  I haven't read a whole lot of manga and I'm just curious.


----------



## Shinji (Feb 1, 2008)

Read Beck, amazing manga


----------



## hearts (Feb 1, 2008)

Beauty pop is a must read for all you shojo lovers out there.


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 2, 2008)

gantz is a great recommend to all those who've never read it


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm wondering, between Mx0 and Mahou Sensei Negima, which one is a better series overall?


----------



## muntasir (Feb 2, 2008)

naruto good bleach is pretty good too but if u want awsome manga try death note it really is great


----------



## Fist-Of-Lightning (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey guys know of any good "detective/Murder" mangas out there got tired of detective conan need somthing more adult  pls post a link aswell thx


----------



## Calm (Feb 3, 2008)

Gungrave: Because this is one anime that develops well in the end. Me, personally, i enjoyed it because it focused on the friendship growing and the friends greed overcoming this friendship 

Another one that was quite enjoyable was Samurai 7, because the sword fights was well timed and VERY good.

If your into Mecha, i'd say Gundam Seed and Gundam Seed Destiny

thats all that i can think of at the moment...


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Feb 3, 2008)

Fist-Of-Lightning said:


> Hey guys know of any good "detective/Murder" mangas out there got tired of detective conan need somthing more adult  pls post a link aswell thx



Monster, no question about it.  Not only a good mystery series, but my favorite series of all time.
Link removed

Maybe MPD Psycho too...I only read a chapter of it and was a bit turned off by the predictability.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 3, 2008)

Fist-Of-Lightning said:


> Hey guys know of any good "detective/Murder" mangas out there got tired of detective conan need somthing more adult  pls post a link aswell thx



adult?

Psychometrer Eiji, this good manga is more violence..
Spiral - Suiri no Kizuna, it's pretty popular
Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro, main character is badass


----------



## slumpy (Feb 8, 2008)

i need a good manga:
I Like berserk, Shin Angyo Onshi, ares. 
I would like if it is korean.


----------



## Tenderfoot (Feb 14, 2008)

*In need of a new ction, fantasy, martial arts, scifi or reall good manga

I've read and Watched:

*Hunter X Hunter
Flame of Recca
Yu yu hakusho
Shamo
Change Guy
Shin Angyo Onshi
Great Teacher Onizuka
Tenjou Tenge
Marchen Awekens Romance
Full Meetal Alchemist
Samurai Champlooched the anime is it any different from the manga?
 Cowboy Bebopched the anime is it any different from the manga?
Gantz
Eureka 7
Gantz
Air Gear
Chrno Crusade
Trigunched the anime is it any different from the manga?
Shaman King
Dragonball: All the series

Naruto
Bleach
One Piece
Fairy Tail 
Eyeshield 21
Katekyo Hitaman Reborn!
Kekkaishi
Beserk
Hajime no Ippo
King of Hell
Claymore
D.Grayman
Vagabond 			 			 			 			Mahou Sensei Negima

Any suggestions?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 14, 2008)

I RECOMMEND WORLD EMBRYO!


----------



## Tenderfoot (Feb 14, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> I RECOMMEND WORLD EMBRYO!



Looking good!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 14, 2008)

Naruto-sen said:


> Looking good!



What is looking good?


----------



## Tenderfoot (Feb 17, 2008)

World Embryo. 

Anymore recommendations?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 17, 2008)

...CHRNO CRUSADE!


----------



## JBarnz008 (Feb 19, 2008)

My Balls.

read it.


----------



## fxu (Feb 19, 2008)

Psyren
Gantz
Deadman Wonderland


----------



## The Doctor (Feb 21, 2008)

Berserk (Action, Fantasy, Seinen)
Chobits (Comedy, Romance, Shounen)
Claymore (Action, Fantasy, Shounen)
Death Note (Thriller, Seinen) 
Elfen Lied (Drama, Action, Seinen)
Hellsing (Action, Horror, Seinen)
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi (Comedy,Action, Martial Arts, Shounen)
Love Hina (Comedy, Romance, Harem, Ecchi, Shounen)
Mx0 (Comedy, Romance, Supernatural, School Life, Ecchi, Shounen)
Rosario+Vampire (School Life, Romance, Comedy, Ecchi, Harem, Supernatural, Shounen)
Vampire Knight (Romance, Supernatural, Shoujo)
XBlade (Action, Seinen)

Out of those, the best is Elfen Lied (for me).
But the story is too heavy, too depressing and yet, way too beautiful.

They can all be found at


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 21, 2008)

I like

Katekyo hitman Reborn
Yuyu hakusho
Baki
Garuden
Hajime no ippo
Death note
and Jojo Bizare adventure.

If you need more for reference then I also like
Bleach
One piece
Berserk
Shamen king 
And Conan the detective


What can you recommend for me?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 21, 2008)

WORLD EMBRYO!


----------



## Krelian (Feb 25, 2008)

looking for a seinen romance manga, any recommendations?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 26, 2008)

I suggest Chrno Crusade, Or World Embryo buddy, both good seinens.

But really,


----------



## Krelian (Feb 26, 2008)

thanks. i've already read chrono crusade and am currently waiting on more chapters for world embryo to be released. any other recommendations for seinen romance?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 26, 2008)

"Till Death Do Us Part", pretty good action romance series. About a blind dude with glasses and his charge 


Or if not that, then High School Of The Dead..pretty good zombie manga about the survivors


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 26, 2008)

Krelian said:


> looking for a seinen romance manga, any recommendations?



Have you read School Rumble yet? It's sorta between seinen and shounen but it is romance plus comedy 



Inuhanyou said:


> Or if not that, then High School Of The Dead..pretty good zombie manga about the survivors



Lol, that's not really in the "Romance department" though  But still fun to read


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 26, 2008)

School rumble is romantic comedy shounen ._.


----------



## Vicious (Feb 27, 2008)

Rebirth (manhwa)
Ragnarok (manhwa)

Hard to find, but very good mangas. I recomend buying the volumes, since your chances finding it online is pretty low. (except for Rebirth)


----------



## Krelian (Feb 27, 2008)

thanks for the recommendations. ill look those up and give them a try


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 27, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> School rumble is romantic comedy shounen ._.



True, but it's more targeted at the mature audience. Not all kids like to read stuff like School Rumble sadly 


haha, must World Embryo be used for all those pics? 



Krelian said:


> thanks for the recommendations. ill look those up and give them a try



Np, come back for more recommendations


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 27, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> True, but it's more targeted at the mature audience. Not all kids like to read stuff like School Rumble sadly



Quite true 



> haha, must World Embryo be used for all those pics?



Yes cause its pwnzawesome.   My favorite Manga


----------



## Quintessential (Mar 5, 2008)

Shounen:"Black Lagoon" and i think they made a manga for what was originally anime shounen: "darker than black" both were excellent,but i have a hard on for anything with black in the title.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 5, 2008)

Hitman reborn


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 5, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Hitman reborn



Shaman king
Jackals
Get backers


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 8, 2008)

XS Hybrid, its epic.


----------



## Fran (Mar 8, 2008)

*DEADMAN WONDERLAND*

I highly recommend it.

Beautiful battles, very clever plot and a fantastic idea.

It's also very pervey. I like pervey


----------



## -18 (Mar 9, 2008)

Sundome


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 9, 2008)

Twix said:


> Sundome



, well it's really good... but weird abit.. >_>


----------



## -18 (Mar 9, 2008)

Yeah, it has different storyline


----------



## Tsuyukusa (Mar 14, 2008)

Dogs is a great manga.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 14, 2008)

Team Medical Dragon is worth reading if you like intense medical dramas


----------



## Chai Tea (Mar 17, 2008)

I don't know if this is the right place to ask, since I've really never ventured into this section much, but can anyone recommend a seinen manga close to Gantz? I think Gantz is the first seinen manga I've ever read and I completely fell in love with the character development, so a seinen manga with strong characters would absolutely be perfect.

Thanks


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 17, 2008)

^first seinen? ya never read Berserk?

try Berserk



			
				Berserk said:
			
		

> One of the greatest series ever. It is an epic tale of great heroic proportion. It has heroes that you will really feel for and villains that you will totally despise. A must read for all action and fantasy fans.
> 
> Its status in the manga world is like "Lord of the Ring" or the "Star Wars" saga. Do I Need to explain more?
> 
> ...



note: ya don't stopped readin berserk I know it sucks at the beginning.. after startin Golden Age Arc was awesome epic...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 18, 2008)

I suggest world embryo..


----------



## kitsunetsuki79 (Mar 19, 2008)

Haven't really started any new series lately but the ones I adore and highly recommend would be...

Chronicles of the Cursed Sword
Angel Sanctuary
Kamui
Loveless
Battle Vixens
Dragon Knights
Fruits Basket


----------



## nalex43 (Mar 20, 2008)

anyone know of any obscure comedy/romance type mangas? not the big name ones, i've read all those.

any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Mar 20, 2008)

^Have you tried UnbalanceXUnbalance?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 20, 2008)

i'd suggest world embryo


----------



## nalex43 (Mar 20, 2008)

yup i've read uxu. it's okay in my opinion. art's good but story is mediocre.

world embryo's not really the genre i'm looking for atm but it does look pretty badass so i'll give it a shot.

thanx guyz


----------



## Kuran (Mar 20, 2008)

really obvious, reborn


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 20, 2008)

Comedy/Romance? try Ciguatera


----------



## wertyu07 (Mar 22, 2008)

ehh naruto ? lol  
if u really like angst i suggest TRC and tenjho tenge...


----------



## iamthewalrus (Mar 23, 2008)

Is Elfen Lied worth a read?

I haven't read much seinen, and am looking for manga in the psychological genre.  Don't really know where to look.  The only thing I am trying to avoid is manga that are all gore and no plot.  Thanks.


----------



## Krelian (Mar 23, 2008)

try mpd psycho and homunculus those 2 are good psychological mangas


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 23, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> I suggest world embryo..


 
is there more of it? except for 2 seasons i mean.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Mar 29, 2008)

Great Teacher Onizuka


----------



## Proxy (Mar 29, 2008)

Read Deadman Wonderland.


----------



## BRANCHEAD33 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Any cool manga's?*

If there are any cool manga or anime, that is similar to hunter xhunter, pleae let me know.
Also is there a list of manga/animes by yoshiro togashi?
thanks


----------



## Vicious (Mar 30, 2008)

BRANCHEAD33 said:


> If there are any cool manga or anime, that is similar to hunter xhunter, pleae let me know.
> Also is there a list of manga/animes by yoshiro togashi?
> thanks


Have you tried Tenjho tenge yet?


----------



## Sai (Mar 30, 2008)

Gintama is not bad, should watch it if you're free. its fun and refreshing every new chapter/episode ;P


----------



## Suigetsus water clone (Apr 1, 2008)

*Deadman Wonderland*


----------



## faithless (Apr 5, 2008)

Air Gear


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 15, 2008)

i suggest WORLD EMBRYO!!!!


----------



## Fran (Apr 19, 2008)

Suigetsus water clone said:


> *Deadman Wonderland*



Indeed.
Great manga, and a beautiful concept.


----------



## Neptune (Apr 20, 2008)

I am almost finished with old Naruto chapters so I will need something new to read, I read first chapter of Gantz and it seems interesting, any recommendations?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 20, 2008)

I recommend World Embryo, Neptune!


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 21, 2008)

Inuhanyou suggests "World Embryo"


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 21, 2008)

I do...suggest that. ._.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 21, 2008)

I suggest Black God. And Eden.


----------



## Fist-Of-Lightning (Apr 23, 2008)

Any good martial arts manga's out there? (have read Hajime No Ippo, 92 chapters of New Grappler Baki, Ulta Red!!. and thats just about it ^^)


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 23, 2008)

I suggest world embryo! 

(and for other martial arts manga out there, i suggest "world's strongest disciple kenichi"


----------



## Fran (Apr 24, 2008)

Help me 

I want to be mindfucked. Hard. 
I want to see raw hardcore action.
I want a series with amazing side characters that are developed in addition to the main character.
I want a fantastic plot that twists in and out, that is unpredictable.
I want dark, horror themes. I want ecchi. I don't want robots/mecha.
I want sheer BADASS-ness, that makes you grin. 
I want the plot to insert its 15" e-peen into my brain.
I'm hankering after that dark horror theme that makes you go  wtf >.<

Along those lines, I've read/seen and HIGHLY ENJOYED Higurashi/Hellsing/Elfen Lied/Monster.

Others that I've seen but didn't quite enjoy as much: Death Note/Gantz. Errr. Couldn't get into Berserk.

Would you recommend Homunculus? I'm not sure what to think of this.


----------



## Lusankya (Apr 25, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Help me
> 
> I want to be mindfucked. Hard.
> I want to see raw hardcore action.
> ...



BLAME! Read it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 25, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Help me
> 
> I want to be mindfucked. Hard.
> I want to see raw hardcore action.
> ...



Ahem, world embryo has all that stuff.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 25, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Help me
> 
> I want to be mindfucked. Hard.
> I want to see raw hardcore action.
> ...


 
dunno how to put it, but Berserk has it all pretty much. i say u bear with it and keep reading bit more. it's definitely adicting and mind blowing manga, both story and art wise. havnt seen more intense manga than this.

additionally, i'd suggest Eden. it's truly amazing manga, it's got unique action/horror/story. just read first few volumes and u'll get into it.


----------



## Fran (Apr 25, 2008)

Picking up BLAME! - looks interesting.

World Embyro has a very Claymore like storyline 



> A deadly virus is spreading across mankind, turning humans into gruesome monsters known as 'Kanshu'. Yet no one knows of their existence, except for the organization called 'F.L.A.G.', dedicated to hunting down Kanshu and destroying the source of the infection. Its members possess extraordinary powers, capable of unleashing righteous fury on their enemies.



Thanks!
edit: I HEAVILY RECOMMEND DEADMAN WONDERLAND.
It was everything I listed, and it has psychotic pervey lolis.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 28, 2008)

And i also suggest world embryo mattaru :3


----------



## Midus (Apr 30, 2008)

So yeah, 4chan of all places got me into Fuan no Tane. Its a series of Horror/Supernatural "short manga". I've read Uzunaki and Ringu. Are there any other Horror Manga that I should check out?


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 30, 2008)

repetative reminder, but what the hell.

whoever likes naruto, bleach or d.gray man type mangas, kekkaishi is the perfect example of this kind. i strongly recommend kekkaishi (action, sci-fi, supernatural, comedy)


----------



## Stalin (May 3, 2008)

I once tried to get into berserk but the length chapters  1 and 2 turned me off, how long are the chapters usally?


----------



## Neptune (May 3, 2008)

Claymore... I've only read up to chap 16 but it's great so far


----------



## Fist-Of-Lightning (May 4, 2008)

Berserk chapters are abit long but just hang in there the serie picks itself up pretty fast in my opinion. (please let there be a new berserk chapter soon)


----------



## deathgod (May 4, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Help me
> 
> I want to be mindfucked. Hard.
> I want to see raw hardcore action.
> ...



Shin Angyo Onishi(SAO). Homunculus is also pretty good for a mind fuck, but SAO is the shitz. Highly recommend you check it out, it's like your description was made for SAO.

With that said can someone recommend any good seinen? Genre pretty much doesn't matter (except historical and romance)

Manga I've read or am currently reading:

Gantz
SAO
Beserk
Zetman
Tenjou Tenge
Vulgar Ghost Daydream
Ciquatera
Deathnote
Homonculus
Monster
Fire Candy
Air Gear
Deadman Wonderland
World Embryo
Grappler Baki
Ares
Naruto
Bleach
Yu Yu Hakusho
Hitman Reborn
C.A.T
Psyren
666 Satan
Samurai Deeper Kyo anime maybe I'll check out the manga)
FMA
Vagabond
My Balls
Jackals
Tista
Kenshin
Bloody Monday
Sekirei
Tough (what I could find)
One Piece
School Rumble
XBlade
Blade of the Immortal
XS
Soul Eater
To-Love-Ru
Highschool of the dead
HxH
Claymore
Love Hina
Negima
D.Grayman
Double Arts
Fairy Tail

and that's all I can remember right now.

Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 4, 2008)

deathgod said:


> World Embryo



 i suggest world embryo


----------



## abakuskulram (May 5, 2008)

Manga that i can recommend

SAO (Shin Angyo Onshi)
Dangu
Ares
Vagabond
Vinland saga
Threads of Time (Salitai, Sal-Le-Top)
Ciguatera
Death note
FMA
Chunchu
Jackals


----------



## Fist-Of-Lightning (May 5, 2008)

im in need of some good action manga, ive already read many manga's even though there countless i havent even heard of yet... so any suggestions? (seinen or shonen dosent matter, but i do prefer seinen)


----------



## Ryuk (May 11, 2008)

Although they have already been mentioned,
I reccomend:
Death Note-most of you won't like the ending, but, I did.
and
Bleach- One of the best mangas imo.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 12, 2008)

im not sure about bleach being one of the best manga's..but you know what i recommend.


----------



## Mat?icha (May 12, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> im not sure about bleach being one of the best manga's but...world embryo is what i recommend


 
buddy, dont take it wrong way, but u kinda getting annoying here, posting every other post same message in a tasteless way is not pleasent very much. if i were a mod i would merge all your posts here, cause they are all the same. i'm sure it's not only me who is annoyed by them.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 12, 2008)

Its cause i'm trying to promote the series, it is horribly underrated even now..i'm pretty sure noone has read it even though i've recommended it many times, so i'm just keeping it out there..


----------



## deathgod (May 12, 2008)

He's got a point Inuhanyou, I think we've got the message about World Embryo (which I've been reading since you first mentioned it btw), I think you might actually be turning people off to reading it, since you mention it so much. I keep checking back to see if anyone would recommend something I haven't read, but alas, no one loves me. 

For people that like martial arts manga. Grappler Baki is a great read.

Some intersting new ones some of you might like are: Bloody Monday, Blazer Drive, Double Arts, Holy Talker and Monster Hunter Orage. They're pretty new so  their aren't many chapters yet.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 12, 2008)

:/ really? You've read it?? Ok then..i will stop promoting it  atleast i know 2 are reading


----------



## Fist-Of-Lightning (May 13, 2008)

Where can i read it? World Embryo i mean.


----------



## Mat?icha (May 13, 2008)

Fist-Of-Lightning said:


> Where can i read it? World Embryo i mean.


here you go


----------



## Krelian (May 15, 2008)

im looking for a romance mange like like gekka no kimi, any suggestions?


----------



## Ankoku08 (May 15, 2008)

A good Manga is Tenjho Tenge and Berserk. Why? because they both have extremely good story lines, great fight scenes and violence. These at the moment beside Naruto are my favorite Manga titles.


----------



## Avocado (May 15, 2008)

Initial D is pretty rad


----------



## Fist-Of-Lightning (May 16, 2008)

Tried picking up BLAME! like some suggested, thought it was weird and I couldnt really catch the story (read 3 volumes). Guess the sci-fi was a bit too odd for my taste


----------



## Incarnate009 (May 16, 2008)

Death Note. Definitely Death Note. My friend let me borrow the first volume late last year, and I couldn't wait to read volume 2. I begged (on hands and knees) to go to the bookstore after I went out to dinner with my parents. Since then, I've collected ever Death Note volume but 12 and the novel. It's the greatest manga I've ever read!!


----------



## beads (May 17, 2008)

Incarnate009 said:


> Death Note. Definitely Death Note. My friend let me borrow the first volume late last year, and I couldn't wait to read volume 2. I begged (on hands and knees) to go to the bookstore after I went out to dinner with my parents. Since then, I've collected ever Death Note volume but 12 and the novel. It's the greatest manga I've ever read!!


Death Note is the smartest manga I have ever read.


----------



## The Doctor (May 17, 2008)

I've picked up a new series this weekend: Shamo. 
Really good. It's a seinen. The story itself is strong but it's definatelly not for teens. Too hardcore too be honest. Violence, drugs, sex, gay sex, rapes and etc..... Not for everybody but if you have the mentallity it will turn out to be really good.


----------



## Spica (May 19, 2008)

The Devil & Her Love Song is currently a very good manga. 
You should also try Honey Hunt by Aihara Miki (Hot Gimmick). Original and unique heroines in both manga.


----------



## Fist-Of-Lightning (May 20, 2008)

Try reading Rookies its really a fun manga the main character is a teacher  (recently finished reading shamo a good hardcore seinen manga like stated above somewhere it really isnt a teen manga)


----------



## blackrose 666 (May 20, 2008)

read perfect girl evolution/the wallflower, it is my favourite manga at the moment^^ if you like horror comedies than this is exactly right for you,even though i myself had to get used to the character design first I didn`t really like the profile of the chracters but now i absolutly LOVE the artwork

EDIT: another manga i really like is ludwig kakumei also known as ludwig revolution,it's a manga from kaori yuki and I just love the story and it#s characters^^it's a parody of grimms' fairytales such as snow white or sleeping beauty with a perveted prince as main character^^


----------



## faithless (May 24, 2008)

*BECK:**Mongolian Chop Squad*


----------



## Bergelmir (May 26, 2008)

*Martial Arts manga*

My knowledge on manga has always been low(I'm more of a novel and mythology guy), so I don't know much of what's out there. I've been craving a manga that deals with the more philosophical aspects of martial arts. Takehiko Inoue's Vagabond is an example. Can you guys recommend any others like this?


----------



## The Doctor (May 26, 2008)

There is a seinen manga called Shamo.
You can read at Link removed.
It's really "heavy", but if you have the maturity, you can read that pretty well...
To go to the direct page click here


----------



## Bergelmir (May 26, 2008)

Thanks for the rec.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (May 26, 2008)

Tenjou Tenge is a pretty good martial arts manga though it has an un-holy amount of fan service. 

Its set in modern day unlike Vagabond but it does have some philosophical aspects to it. I recomend it, its one of my favourites.


----------



## Midus (May 26, 2008)

I second Shamo. I instantly thought of Change Guy when I saw the topic title. You may like it, but its not as involved as I believe you're looking for.

I haven't read too much of these two manga, but Change 123 and Tough look to be good.


----------



## halfhearted (May 26, 2008)

Merging with the stickied "Manga Recommendations" thread.


----------



## Zetzu (May 28, 2008)

MxO

a great manga with fun characters

plot is centered around a magic school where one student is admitted though he has no magic capabilities and due to certain occurrences in the first chapter has lead everyone to believe he is as strong as most of the teachers


----------



## Beyond Birthday (May 28, 2008)

Death Note is the most awesome Manga ever.I have 1-13

Eureka7 is awesome and so is Ouran High School Host Club.


----------



## katon_sage (May 29, 2008)

umm my favorite are, in no specific order:
.d-gray-man
.naruto
.black cat
.flame of recca
.MAR
.death note
.record of a fallen vampire
.air gear
.ALIVE
.FMA
.brave story
.shaman king
.AI love you
.hunter X hunter


----------



## Table (May 29, 2008)

I would recommend:

Kaze Hikaru
Paradise Kiss
Basilisk
NANA
Alichino 
Vampire Knight
MARS


----------



## Kumanri (Jun 1, 2008)

Current recommendation will be Vampire Knight.

Style: shoujo, romance, vampire, gothic
Attractions: major nosebleed artstyle, very beautiful characters, dark and angsty plot

Imo, the main character Kuran Kaname can cause as much nosebleed as Itachi drawn by the fanartist Lily. pek

Currently the manga is up to Volume 7 or beyond, an anime series was quite recently released and I'd love to grab a copy if the DVD's out.


----------



## Tracespeck (Jun 3, 2008)

I'd agree with calling Berserk a masterpiece but my interested just trailed off.  It's a bit dark so thats probably why I have a hard time picking it back up.

I've read some of Dr. Gray man before but lost interest fairly early on.


----------



## Midus (Jun 4, 2008)

I need more Horror Themed manga. I've read Ringu, Uzumaki, Fuan no Tane and a few more series. I'd like to find some more in this vein(Odd supernatural Horror titles).

I'm also interested in Serial Killer detective stories like MPD Psycho, Goth, and Vulgar Ghost Daydream.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 4, 2008)

Midus said:


> I need more Horror Themed manga. I've read Ringu, Uzumaki, Fuan no Tane and a few more series. I'd like to find some more in this vein(Odd supernatural Horror titles).
> 
> I'm also interested in Serial Killer detective stories like MPD Psycho, Goth, and Vulgar Ghost Daydream.


 
horror mangas i know are
*Island* - 7 volumes, finished
*Berserk* 
*Eden-It's an endless war*
maybe even *Claymore*


----------



## LegoRemix (Jun 4, 2008)

Jojo's Bizzare Adventure -> Shounen/Seinen --> Lots of Action, Story, while not amazing, is pretty good, Lots of Fights

Evangelion -> Shounen/MindFuck --> Lots of Gory Action, Fcked up ending, Understanding all of the story is a sign of insanity

RahXephon -> Shounen/MindFuck --> Good Mecha combat, Can get a bit slow at times, heavy references to Mayans, Story requires 2-3 read throughs to get 100%

ANY Gundam besides G -> Shouen/Seinen -> High Action, Good Story, Lots of Character Death

G Gundam -> Shouen -> Essentially Good, except with Super Robot Mecha concepts

Dragonball -> Comedy/Shouen -> Its popular for a reason, funny, interesting fights, fights aren't 10 minutes of charging

IGPX ->Racing/Shounen/Mecha -> Instead of Robot Combat,its robot racing. Story is kinda cliche though, but race scenes get your blood pumping

666 Satan -> Shounen/Some Seinen Elements -> This ones either a Love or Hate, Art style is similar to Naruto because Masashi Kishimoto (Naruto) and Seishi Kishimoto(666 Satan ) are twins, Good Action, Similar story elements to Naruto, Good charcter development but the ENDING is disappointing...

Beserk -> Seinen -> Excellent, Awesome in between two slices of win

Eyeshield 21 & Whistle -> Both Shounen -> Both are about Football, 21 is american football, whistle is soccer or british football, both are good if you like the sport

Cowboy Bebop -> Seinen -> Good Story, Good Characters, A must watch/read

Ghost in the Shell Saga (Movies + Stand alone COmplex) ->  Seinen/Sci-fi -> Very Intiracte Plots, Characters are very real, Must read/watch

Elfen Lied -> Seinen -> Bloody, Violent, Good Stuff

Last Exile -> Steampunk/Shounen -> Wierd at first, gets wierder, involves planes and ancient jewels try it

Basilik -> Seinen -> Take Naruto and make it extremely adult, character death in first episode, more based on real ninjas, WARNING: Some characters are butt ugly but animation/art is good


----------



## Vasp (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm looking for a particular series, and I dunno where else to ask, and I figured this would be more appropriate then asking in a new thread. So:



Does anyone know what series that is from? It looks entertaining. The girl on the left is presumably the main character (I'm not really sure, honestly), and I've seen a few panels of the manga around, so hopefully it's somewhat known.


----------



## Trunkten (Jun 6, 2008)

Can't get in to any manga at the moment. The only thing I read that is still going is Naruto, and I need something else to keep me occupied.

Problem is it takes me a while to get into something, as the biggest draw for me is watching characters develop and experiencing their emotions. However, it takes a little while to become attached to the characters, and I usually lose interest before that happens.

Only manga I've ever stuck with have been Naruto and Elfen Lied, any recommendations?


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Jun 6, 2008)

Vasp said:


> I'm looking for a particular series, and I dunno where else to ask, and I figured this would be more appropriate then asking in a new thread. So:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what series that is from? It looks entertaining. The girl on the left is presumably the main character (I'm not really sure, honestly), and I've seen a few panels of the manga around, so hopefully it's somewhat known.


Yotsuba, by the mangaka who did Azumanga Daioh

!


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 8, 2008)

currently  Reading Bleach,Naruto and Claymore.So i was asking which manga is good to read(like the 3 named)?


----------



## Jerushee (Jun 9, 2008)

*Question on Manga read suggestions*

Any suggestions of which to read? The ones I've read and really liked were
1. High school of the Dead
2. Deadman Wonderland
3. Museum of Terror

Ive also read Naruto and Hunter X Hunter, but I didn't like those two series as much as the previous ones I mentioned.

So any suggestions for manga series which are like the three I mentioned?


----------



## Shibo (Jun 9, 2008)

BLAME! is an awesome manga. And 20th Century Boys. Those were my favs anyway : o I dont think they are like the three you mentioned but... these are good anyway X3


----------



## Jerushee (Jun 9, 2008)

Yeah I started 20th century boys, I like it so far, is getting better every chapter.


----------



## buff cat (Jun 9, 2008)

Petshop of Horrors.


----------



## E (Jun 9, 2008)

*BLEACH *


----------



## Studio_Peachboy (Jun 9, 2008)

"Nabari No Ou" - Shounen Manga about Ninjas in Modern day Japan.

"Katekyō Hitman Reborn!" - Shounen Manga about a No-Good Junior High Student Chosen to be a Mafia Boss. (Starts off Kinda slow)

"Soul Eater" - Shounen about three groups of each a weapon Meister and a human weapon. Trying to make the latter a Death Scythe and thus fit for use by a Shinigami.

"Bleach" and "Naruto"


----------



## Sarun (Jun 10, 2008)

I'd like to be recommended to some mangas.
Preferably well written (in your opinion) and interesting to read.
I'm currently engaged in Full Metal Alchemist, Naruto and Ouran Manga.
I am also catching up with Death Note.
I want to hear recommendations other than One piece or Bleach.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 10, 2008)

sarun uchiha said:


> I'd like to be recommended to some mangas.
> Preferably well written (in your opinion) and interesting to read.
> I'm currently engaged in Full Metal Alchemist, Naruto and Ouran Manga.
> I am also catching up with Death Note.
> I want to hear recommendations other than One piece or Bleach.



this is the only time i'll say it in here just cause you asked..i'd suggest.........world embryo.

Okay that's all i'm saying im not comin in here again.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 10, 2008)

^^ Do we have a problem?


----------



## deathgod (Jun 11, 2008)

Here are some I think are well written: Shin Angyo Onishi, Beserk, Gantz, Monster, 20th Century Boys, Hunter X Hunter, Tenjou Tenge, bokurano. I think that should be enough for you to find something you like.


----------



## abakuskulram (Jun 11, 2008)

I recommend Saru Lock, it's very amusing and entertaining.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 11, 2008)

I have narrowed my choices to Bleach and Tsubasa: Reservoir Chronicles.
I'm think of simultaneously reading them both.


----------



## itachi_uchiha666 (Jun 14, 2008)

Some of the better ones I'm reading are Black Cat with I think is good and filled with action, not a fan of the anime though. Also there is The Demon Ororon, it's only 4 volumes but its really good and has lots of gore.


----------



## Godot (Jun 14, 2008)

Lusankya said:


> Umi no Misaki. I can't usually stand harem but i think this is pretty decent.



Thanks, just read the first few chapters. Looks very interesting.

Any more reccomendations? I'm building up for a marathon, so i'm going to need many more


----------



## Shoddragon (Jun 14, 2008)

ONe piece definitely. amazing art, amazing backgrounds, AMAZING STORYLINE. you might even cry a couple of times.


----------



## Tanogra (Jun 14, 2008)

*Any Suggestions?*

I love supernatural manga comedies.  The ones i know and have completed are Chibi Vampire a.k.a Karin, Wolf and Spice, Rosario + Vampire, Vampire Knight, Crescent Moon, and Wolf's Rain.  Anybody have any others they might know of so i can start reading again?  T.T  i am running out of new series to read....


----------



## Tanogra (Jun 14, 2008)

Well.....Wolf And Spice is a good series.  The manga hasn't been scanned up yet BUT at animepile.net they have the full series anime japanese with english subs.


----------



## Karin Maaka (Jun 15, 2008)

I haven't heard of many werewolf manga/anime. 

 Although there is this one visual novel game called Gekkou no Carnevale by Nitro+ which actually has some main characters as werewolves, I think (in fact, I think most of the game is about werewolves). 

 It's only in Japanese, though, but it's the closest thing I can think of.


----------



## Hiruma (Jun 15, 2008)

Ookami Ga Kuru! on OM bu theres' only one chapter out


----------



## Aiolia (Jun 15, 2008)

Trinity Blood and PetShop of Horrors <3


----------



## Lusankya (Jun 15, 2008)

Btw, I recommend Yotsubato to anyone who wants to be HAPPY.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jun 15, 2008)

^Too bad that guy gets owned by D off screen...

as for the topic...Darkstalkers comics maybe? Jon Talbain is a badass...though it probably doesn't really follow him.


----------



## Glued (Jun 16, 2008)

*I want a manga with lots and lots of fighting*

I want an extremely violent manga, not necessarily gore, just exception fighting, not complete domination rapestomps, but true battles where both characters in the fight are actually getting hurt.

I don't care if the plot is good or not, right now I am in the mood for violence and destruction.

Give me some advice on some fight oriented mangas.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 16, 2008)

Shamo
Zetman
Vagabond


----------



## Outlandish (Jun 16, 2008)

Hajjime no ippo ? 

need i say more ?


----------



## Akatora (Jun 16, 2008)

Depend on the kind of fighting you want.

If war then Berserk should likely be your kind.
If fighting as in 1v1.
MANY MANY shounens and a couple of Seinens just go to baka-manga and click genre "Martial Arts"


----------



## Yak (Jun 16, 2008)

- The whole Grappler Baki series

- Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru


----------



## Crowe (Jun 16, 2008)

Blade of the Immortal
Shamo
Vagabond
Tough
*Change Guy*
*WORST*
Berserk
Dangu
Fist of the North Star
JoJo's Bizarre Adventures
Gantz
Hajime no Ippo 
Hellsing
KaMiKaze
Tenjo Tenge
kurozuka
Baki

I could turn the list much longer but I'm confused about what exactly you're looking for because most mangas do contain violence of some sort. Martial arts manga?


----------



## Tabris (Jun 16, 2008)

Neon Genesis Evangelion? >_>


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 16, 2008)

The Baki series is perfect for you, try Garouden as well.


----------



## The Handsome Devil (Jun 16, 2008)

The Fist of the North is VERY violent. So, check it out.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jun 16, 2008)

Gantz. **


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Jun 16, 2008)

JoJo's Bizzare Adventure


----------



## blackness (Jun 16, 2008)

Kurozuka is quite worth the reading...


----------



## Felix (Jun 16, 2008)

Vagabond
Berserk
Fist of the North Star
Vinland Saga
Gantz


----------



## Glued (Jun 16, 2008)

Veridis Quo said:


> Blade of the Immortal
> Shamo
> Vagabond
> Tough
> ...



Fresh quality fights, not necessarily martial arts. Technical, bloody, slugfest, slashfest, body slamming, it really does not matter just as long as the fights are done very good.

In fact the less plot and more fighting the better.

Though have a strong distaste for guns and quick deaths.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 16, 2008)

Gantz should do


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 16, 2008)

JoJo's Bizzare Adventure


----------



## Tash (Jun 16, 2008)

FotNS and Ippo are the best choices.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 16, 2008)

Flame of Recca along with alot of those mentioned


----------



## mary no jutsu (Jun 17, 2008)

I'd say Ares nice fighting and good storyline.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jun 17, 2008)

~L~ said:


> Gantz should do





Ben Grimm said:


> Though have a strong distaste for guns and quick deaths.




Then Gantz shouldn't do, lol.


----------



## iamthewalrus (Jun 17, 2008)

right now I'm just looking for acclaimed manga, and one that I've seen a lot is Slam Dunk.  Will Slam Dunk live up to my expectations?  Or should I look for something else?  It seems its' mangaka is pretty popular, and I hear Vagabond is really good.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 19, 2008)

*Can you please reccomend me a few great vampire-centered manga?*

Well,I have always had a soft spot for the bloodsuckers,I enjoyed Vampire the Masquarade games and the World of Darkness in general,and now since I catched up with Hellsing and Rosario Vampire..I need moar..

Any reccomendations would be warmly received..


----------



## Jicksy (Jun 20, 2008)

karin,
midnight secretary,
blood +,
vampire knight... there are more but i guess these should be enough for now lol


----------



## Muk (Jun 20, 2008)

there are a few korean manhwa out there that might be interessting though at work i can't look them up


----------



## Sasori-puppet#270 (Jun 21, 2008)

*what's a good manga to occupy my time with?*

so basically, summer's here, and when i don't have time-consuming plans, i find myself dead bored. seriously, i can't entertain myself to save my own life.

and seeing as naruto's only out once every week, i need some other manga to read. 

just so you know what i like, here's a couple of manga that i read and liked;

rave master
naruto
claymore
fullmetal alchemist
fairy tail
shaman king
ouran host club (a bit)

i basically can't remember too many right now, and i know...pretty lame list. but that's why i'm looking for more, except i just don't know where to start!

oh and it's best if i can find the manga somewhere online... thank you


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 21, 2008)

*Berserk*, the best manga out there.
*One Piece* if you want to stick with shounen.


----------



## Lonely Soul (Jun 21, 2008)

_Blade of the Immortal_!   (read Left to Right because Dark Horse screwed up).


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 21, 2008)

WORLD EMBRYO! 


she seems to show more concern



Its up to chapter 32 but the plot is EPIC is scale..


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 21, 2008)

Vagabond
Shin Agyo Onshi
20th Century Boys
Monster


----------



## p-lou (Jun 21, 2008)

Shin Angyo Onshi


----------



## Sasori-puppet#270 (Jun 21, 2008)

thanks guys!


----------



## Doom85 (Jun 21, 2008)

google.ca said:


> rave master
> naruto
> claymore
> fullmetal alchemist
> ...



I'll say:

One Piece - if you want epic shonen adventure, look no further
Bleach - although I prefer watching the anime (since the manga's weak drawings of backgrounds irritates me)
Berserk - if you like Claymore, you'll probably like this
Hunter x Hunter - awesome series

Edit: Duh, you already had Fairy Tail on there


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jun 21, 2008)

I've limited the recommendations to mostly shounen, except in the case of Ouran high school, as it isn't one. Also, I've tried to give stuff of similar theme, type/etc, and all of which can be read at this site: 
Shin Angyo Onshi

rave-master->  Mahou Sensei Negima! ->  One Piece

Naruto-> flame of recca -> 666 Satan -> 

Claymore -> Shin Angyo Enishi-> Berserk -> Vagabound

Fma -> Elfen Lied -> Zetman (both of these two manga are  like extreme versions of fma in terms of plot, content, etc)

fairy tail - >  Gash Bell -> Hunter  x Hunter

shaman king ->  Soul Eater -> Bleach-> Bastard (just started reading it and it probably fits)

ouran host club (a bit)- > to Love Ryu -> School Rumble -> Kimagure Orange Road


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Jun 21, 2008)

Why hasn't anyone mentioned Eyeshield 21 yet? 

It's a manga about American Football. To be honest, I don't even like American Football, but this is my favorite manga EVER...er...er... *echo*

Great storyline, great artwork (it starts out weird, but eventually the artwork becomes as good as  this) great character development.

This manga has everything!


----------



## shadowlords (Jun 21, 2008)

One Piece - just read it. 

Katekyo Hitman Reborn - this starts out slow but if u just keep on pushing through you will realize that it is freaking good and fall in love with it. 

Ares - first check out berserk and shin angyo onshi like the other people recommended. (i recommend those too). If you don't like them then ares may not be good for you since it is similar. 

20th century boys, monster, and vagabond - all classics. i don't know if you will like them cause your list is more of an upbeat style however these are amongst the top 10 best mangas of all time.


----------



## Amatsu (Jun 21, 2008)

It's rather short but after reading Uzumaki I'd makit it one of my recommendations.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jun 21, 2008)

Monster
Vagabond
Berserk
REAL!
Shin Angyo Onshi
Akira
20th Century Boys
Blade of the Immortal
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure


----------



## ez (Jun 21, 2008)

i'll reiterate that you should read Shin Angyo Onshi and Blade of the Immortal.


----------



## DocTerror (Jun 21, 2008)

One Piece
Hunter x Hunter
Berserk
Hajjime no Ippo
Bleach
Grappler Baki


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Jun 22, 2008)

One Piece
HunterXHunter
Great Teacher Onizuka


----------



## Kairi (Jun 22, 2008)

Mahou Sensei Negima
Beauty Pop
Shaman King


----------



## mary no jutsu (Jun 22, 2008)

Anything by Hwang miri:

Legend of Nereid
Hot-blooded woman (Only the first half)
Cutie boy
The moment when a fox becomes a wolf

Damn good reads


----------



## deathgod (Jun 24, 2008)

Someone should sticky these on the first page or something. There's too much repetition of series which is clogging up this thread.


----------



## tigermoorjani (Jun 30, 2008)

*i have read these manga/anime*

i have read the following manga/anime

death note

FMA

naruto (cureently ongoing)

Bleach(currently ongoing)

ichigo 100 % (curently ongoing

i want some reccomemdations on other manga i want some simple mangas with simple plots nothing too scary or weird and also does any1 kno where i can read samurai champloo manga ????


----------



## p-lou (Jun 30, 2008)

tigermoorjani said:


> i have read the following manga/anime
> 
> death note
> 
> ...



One Piece.  It's pretty goofy, but it's tons of fun.


----------



## Blaizen (Jun 30, 2008)

Naruto - Need I say more?
One Piece - need I say more?
Psyren (Potential SJ powerhouse)
Double arts (Potential SJ Powerhouse)
FairyTail (Very good series indeed)
Hikaru no Go (finished, but definitly a Must read)


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 5, 2008)

i desided to start new manga.
so, i need something similar to *Eden -It's an endless world, Berserk or Shin Angyo Onshi (SAO), Claymore*- i mean adult (mainly involves adult characters, not bunch of small kids), mind blowing manga. i wanna get mind fucked. 
do not recommend childish stupid mangas pls.

FMA is in my to-read list, but i'm gonna wait for manga to finish first, then i'll start it.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 5, 2008)

^Monster.

Can someone recommend me some shoujo that people might consider as masterpieces? I usually only read shounen/seinen but I hear there are some really great shoujo out there so I want to give those types of mangas a try.


----------



## shinjojin (Jul 6, 2008)

I say give Natsuki Crisis a try! Its an old and a very obscure series thats truly underrated! A very good series indeed!


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 6, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> ^Monster.
> 
> Can someone recommend me some shoujo that people might consider as masterpieces? I usually only read shounen/seinen but I hear there are some really great shoujo out there so I want to give those types of mangas a try.


 
i tried Monster, didnt work for me. dropped it in the middle.

@shinjojin - i couldnt find that manga, but i saw one cover and if the art is same as it's on cover, then it;s definitely not for me. girl was drawn like hairy monster/manly. not for me.

thanx both though.


----------



## darksage78 (Jul 6, 2008)

Check out Zetman, you won't be sorry!


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 6, 2008)

darksage78 said:


> Check out Zetman, you won't be sorry!


 
thanx man, i'll definitely start reading.


----------



## thunderbreak (Jul 10, 2008)

one piece didnt work for me cos of its art style and i dont usually read pirates sstory.can someone maybe tell me a bit on it?maybe i'll try to read it again if it sounds interesting.

any other mangas?


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 10, 2008)

thunderbreak said:


> one piece didnt work for me cos of its art style and i dont usually read pirates sstory.can someone maybe tell me a bit on it?maybe i'll try to read it again if it sounds interesting.
> 
> any other mangas?


 

if u havnt liked by now then u wont like it any further, cause style doesnt change at all. but it gets interesting after chapter 500, so if u can stand it upto 500 then go ahead keep reading.

other mangas, 

Claymore
Berserk
Kekkaishi
Shin angyo Onshi
Ares
D.Gray Man
666 Satan

let me know if u need more.


----------



## thunderbreak (Jul 13, 2008)

thnx for the reccommendation.i am starting bleach,and art style looks ok to me. i try to add on kekkashi.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 13, 2008)

thunderbreak said:


> thnx for the reccommendation.i am starting bleach,and art style looks ok to me. i try to add on kekkashi.


 
excellent choice. but u should read at least 1 or 2 volumes if u deside to drop any of them. in both manga art/story gets awesome.


----------



## blackrose 666 (Jul 14, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> ^Monster.
> 
> Can someone recommend me some shoujo that people might consider as masterpieces? I usually only read shounen/seinen but I hear there are some really great shoujo out there so I want to give those types of mangas a try.



try out vampire knight by matsuri hino it is real good it's like the title says about vampires and has a tiny bit action too
for comedy's sake you could read special a or perfect girl evolution also known as the wallflower or aswell ludwig kakumei ( thought it has a rather macabre sense of humour since it is a horror/gothic manga afterall^^)
if you like vollyball I could also recommend crimson hero I just started that manga recently and it is at least in my opinion really good

EDIT: just today I discovered a new interesting manga called beasr master,I just read the first chapter but so far I really like it !


----------



## thunderbreak (Jul 15, 2008)

vampire knights is awesome,but the new chpt isnt out yet and i cant find book format in my country.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 16, 2008)

guys, how good is *Blame*? i know it's short but meh, i need something to read. already finished Zetman looong ago.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 17, 2008)

thunderbreak said:


> one piece didnt work for me cos of its art style and i dont usually read pirates sstory.can someone maybe tell me a bit on it?maybe i'll try to read it again if it sounds interesting.
> 
> any other mangas?



lol what? the beginning maybe 60 chapters or so, the art isn't AMAZING or anything but its ok. His  art gets way better, so I suggest giving it a try. A volume of one piece was the single greatest selling manga volume IN THE WORLD. thats telling you something. I suggest reading up to the end of the Enies Lobby Arc. If you STILL don't like it , then you should give up. But I haven't met anyone thats read as far as the end of enies lobby and said they didn't like one piece.

the art style is one of the things that puts people off. Its more of a trap than anything else.  Also, the whole pirate thing at least for me, is a breath of fresh air, compared to numerous ninja, samurai, and robot mangas/anime.


----------



## thunderbreak (Jul 17, 2008)

Shoddragon said:


> lol what? the beginning maybe 60 chapters or so, the art isn't AMAZING or anything but its ok. His  art gets way better, so I suggest giving it a try. A volume of one piece was the single greatest selling manga volume IN THE WORLD. thats telling you something. I suggest reading up to the end of the Enies Lobby Arc. If you STILL don't like it , then you should give up. But I haven't met anyone thats read as far as the end of enies lobby and said they didn't like one piece.
> 
> the art style is one of the things that puts people off. Its more of a trap than anything else.  Also, the whole pirate thing at least for me, is a breath of fresh air, compared to numerous ninja, samurai, and robot mangas/anime.


i found out why i didnt like it.i start on the middle of it.the front introduction is quite good..
i thought i was the only one who put off the art style.but since the opening is good,i'll try to ignore the eyes and mouth design.

actually i am better now .b4 that i used to dislike most of the japan art style.mostly because of big eyes only.but some story lines are good so i overcame it.

i think one piece art style is unique,but not suit my style,that's all.however i'm going to give a go yet,just dont expect me to read up fast as i 'm reading bleach.now i dont want to read too fast or i'll end chasing every episode just i am in naruto.
checking up about luffy first b4 i go on.my relation is a big fan of one piece and he told me OP is good especially at latter chpt,guess uyou both are right.


----------



## mary no jutsu (Jul 19, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> ^Monster.
> 
> Can someone recommend me some shoujo that people might consider as masterpieces? I usually only read shounen/seinen but I hear there are some really great shoujo out there so I want to give those types of mangas a try.



If you want shoujo read Hwang miri.  Sure it's manwha not manga, but all her stuff is amazing.

Read:
Hot-blooded woman (or just read the first half)
cutie boy (title's a turn off but the story it's worth while)
Legend of Nereid (really really good story)
The moment when a fox becomes a wolf (just starting to get translated and it's really good.

And her art is just eye candy


----------



## C. Hook (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey, I heard TTGL is often compared with JJBA. Is it anywhere near as good?


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Jul 19, 2008)

C. Hook said:


> Hey, I heard TTGL is often compared with JJBA. Is it anywhere near as good?



No. Not even close to JJBA. And it's a very poor comparison to make. There would be no association between the two were it not for the pissing wars between their fanbases over who's more GAR (and BTW, the answer is JJBA, hands down)

TTGL is basically G Gundam with no plot, fights consisting entirely of Deus ex Machina, and a dumb catchphrase that fanboys orgasm over and think makes the show the most GAR thing in existence.


----------



## MdB (Jul 20, 2008)

Kazuma the Shell Bullet said:


> No. Not even close to JJBA. And it's a very poor comparison to make. There would be no association between the two were it not for the pissing wars between their fanbases over who's more GAR (and BTW, the answer is JJBA, hands down)
> 
> TTGL is basically G Gundam with no plot, fights consisting entirely of Deus ex Machina, and a dumb catchphrase that fanboys orgasm over and think makes the show the most GAR thing in existence.



Or maybe it's a fun and decent watch with flashy fights and enjoyable characters that doesn't take itself too serious compared to most shitty shounens that try too hard in that department.


----------



## Aokiji (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm with Kazuma on this. TTGL might be better than others shounens, but that doesn't make it great.


----------



## Ooter (Jul 22, 2008)

i need something like gantz.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 22, 2008)

Ooter said:


> i need something like gantz.


 

could you be more specific? there isnt a manga similar to gantz (as long as i know, if there were i would like to read it too).

maybe *Air Gear* could be similar in a way, but still different topics.


----------



## Ooter (Jul 22, 2008)

hot babes, action, killing... stuff like that, nonetheless i will try air gear anyway.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 23, 2008)

Ooter said:


> hot babes, action, killing... stuff like that, nonetheless i will try air gear anyway.


 
hott babes and action is what Air Gear about, but u wont see too much of killing in there.


----------



## Kiba_and_Pals (Jul 23, 2008)

Anyone got anything kinda sorta like Grave of the Firefliesish? Just something a little sad no romance BS though.


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 23, 2008)

~Shin~ said:
			
		

> Can someone recommend me some shoujo that people might consider as masterpieces?


1. Fruits Basket - much better than anime, but you probably read this already or tried).
2. Kodomo no Omocha -  looks like something childish at first (especially with that lame desxription on MU) but very soon turns out mature. I even cried at some moments =]

That is the only Shoujo mangas which i finished and found very good. Almost on par with my favourite shounens/seinens.


----------



## Vago (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm looking for any good series that have already ended. If theres not many feel free to recommend something that is ongoing.

Stuff that I've read.

Berserk
Claymore
Shin angyo onshi
Sekirei
high school of the dead
Bleach
Naruto
Rosario+Vampire
To-love-ru
100% Ichigo


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jul 24, 2008)

Aikou no Itami said:


> I'm looking for any good series that have already ended. If theres not many feel free to recommend something that is ongoing.
> 
> Stuff that I've read.
> 
> ...



You'd probably like D.Gray man, it's ongoing though.
I can't really think of any completed ones you'd like, 666satan maybe.


----------



## Ooter (Jul 25, 2008)

Aikou no Itami said:


> I'm looking for any good series that have already ended. If theres not many feel free to recommend something that is ongoing.
> 
> Stuff that I've read.
> 
> ...




heres what i got



try Air Gear or Gantz, still ongoing but great mangas

and also death note, which is completed.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jul 28, 2008)

oh, you'd probably like flames of recca and black cat as well. recca is amazing, just started black ca,t but it looks promising.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 28, 2008)

Ooter said:


> hot babes, action, killing... stuff like that, nonetheless i will try air gear anyway.



Try Tenjo Tenge. Same author but shows nudity (from what I've seen of Air Gear it doesn't show much nudity, at least not as explicit as TT).

Also try Ikkitousen (or Battle Vixens). It's pretty much a copypasta of TT.

And of course Battle Royale. Fucking awesome. If you really enjoy hot babes and violence I URGE you to read this, more so than the other series I mentioned. Much better than Gantz IMO.


----------



## enigma6 (Jul 28, 2008)

If you like a good storyline, then I suggest Shingetsutan Tsukihime.

Melty Blood is also nice.


----------



## deathgod (Jul 28, 2008)

Kitty Litter said:


> Try Tenjo Tenge. Same author but shows nudity (from what I've seen of Air Gear it doesn't show much nudity, at least not as explicit as TT).
> 
> Also try Ikkitousen (or Battle Vixens). It's pretty much a copypasta of TT.
> 
> And of course Battle Royale. Fucking awesome. If you really enjoy hot babes and violence I URGE you to read this, more so than the other series I mentioned. Much better than Gantz IMO.



Battle Royale had hot babes? Maybe I need to continue reading where I left off.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 28, 2008)

deathgod said:


> Battle Royale had hot babes? Maybe I need to continue reading where I left off.



Well it's mainly Mitsuko where it's obvious (since she gets all the sex scenes).


----------



## Emery (Jul 29, 2008)

Need good Slice Of Life manga to read.  Something like BECK, Welcome to the NHK, and Genshiken.


----------



## Yashamaru (Jul 29, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> guys, how good is *Blame*? i know it's short but meh, i need something to read. already finished Zetman looong ago.


Short stuffs but excellent mangas : the productions from Tetsuya Tsutsui. Start with Dud's Hunt and after, move to Manhole. If you're borded read Reset as well. Those three are excellent seinen, especially Manhole. 

Try Glaucos as well. No action, the story deals with a young deep diver, but the atmosphere is this manga is of such an excellent quality.

MPD Psycho IS a must too. Everyone should give a try to this series. A very mature manga about a profiler who suffers from mutiple personnal disorder. Add very gore and violent scenes, political conspiracies, very deep chracters, and you'll get a good glimpse of it.


----------



## ZigZag (Jul 29, 2008)

Nova said:


> I'm looking for any good series that have already ended. If theres not many feel free to recommend something that is ongoing.
> 
> Stuff that I've read.
> 
> ...



Try D-Gray Man or Tsubasa Chronicles.


----------



## winter0105 (Jul 29, 2008)

Cat street by Youko Kamio

The story revolves around the life of Keito Aoyama, a 16 year old girl who used to be a famous actress when she was young. But an incident happened to her while acting a scene. Then she has closed off herself from others and avoids anyone from getting close to her.The contacts with the students finally made her gradually opened their hearts. The story is about that a group of students’ inspirational story.

Compared to  Hana Yori Dango , Cat Street shows Youko Kamio’s ability to control the story. Although the work is the same shoujo manga, it deviated from the terrible set in shoujo manga such as fool girls and handsome boys. In this manga, Youko Kamio shows some reality of social problems. About the manga’s name Cat Street, Youko Kamio explained it through the protagonist’s friend in a school students are actually cats, and the school is free of wandering cat…


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 29, 2008)

Yashamaru said:


> Short stuffs but excellent mangas : the productions from Tetsuya Tsutsui. Start with Dud's Hunt and after, move to Manhole. If you're borded read Reset as well. Those three are excellent seinen, especially Manhole.
> 
> Try Glaucos as well. No action, the story deals with a young deep diver, but the atmosphere is this manga is of such an excellent quality.
> 
> MPD Psycho IS a must too. Everyone should give a try to this series. A very mature manga about a profiler who suffers from mutiple personnal disorder. Add very gore and violent scenes, political conspiracies, very deep chracters, and you'll get a good glimpse of it.


 
thanx man, gonna check them out. as long as art looks fine i can read it.


----------



## Yashamaru (Jul 29, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> thanx man, gonna check them out. as long as art looks fine i can read it.


Tetsuya Tsutsui is a good drawer. Especially in his last production, Manhole.

Glaucos is drawn by Akio Tanaka, drawer of Shamo (軍鶏). I don't know if you like his style or not.


----------



## Goom (Jul 30, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> could you be more specific? there isnt a manga similar to gantz (as long as i know, if there were i would like to read it too).
> 
> maybe *Air Gear* could be similar in a way, but still different topics.



lol wth Air gear is nothing like gantz...... something like gantz would be claymore and berserk.


----------



## Karin Maaka (Jul 30, 2008)

Emery said:


> Need good Slice Of Life manga to read.  Something like BECK, Welcome to the NHK, and Genshiken.



 Try Yokohama Kaidashi Kikou. 

  Nodame Cantabile if you want a music manga like BECK. 

 For something VERY slow/pure slice of life, try: 

  Ii Hito 
  Aria/Aqua 
  Adventure Boys 

 I don't suggest reading too much slow-paced stuff at once, since it becomes boring. Once in awhile between other manga is good.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 30, 2008)

Moogoogaipan said:


> lol wth Air gear is nothing like gantz...... something like gantz would be claymore and berserk.


they are not even closer, u really read those mangas?


----------



## Ooter (Jul 31, 2008)

Found one, a manga alot like Gantz, called 'Doubt', Gantz lovers, must read this, its quite new tough 13 chaps out currently but its the manga closest to Gantz IMO, any of you who havent tried it must.


EXTENDABLE TOUNGUE

psyren is awesome too and similair to gantz also.

EXTENDABLE TOUNGUE


----------



## Man in Black (Aug 3, 2008)

Can someone reccomend me a good manga?

Here's what I like

One Piece
Naruto (Part 1)
Bleach (Soul Society)
Fairy Tail
JJBA
Bastard
Soul Eater
Battle Angel Alita


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 3, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Can someone reccomend me a good manga?
> 
> Here's what I like
> 
> ...


 
my standard recommendation would be:

Naruto (part2) - must read. 
Kekkaishi
Claymore
D.Gray Man
Berserk



read these for now, come back again once u finished.


----------



## Brian (Aug 3, 2008)

I just read Abara  it's short but it's awesome, sci-fi thriller, with all the blood and gore possible, my signature is an example of that.


----------



## Man in Black (Aug 3, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> my standard recommendation would be:
> 
> Naruto (part2) - must read.
> Kekkaishi
> ...


Yeah I forgot about Berserk, I read that too.

Already read Naruto Part 2 I just don't like it as much as Part 1.

I'll try out Claymore and D. Grayman as I hear they are good.

thanks.


----------



## aaasss (Aug 6, 2008)

Mat®icha-I love how you just recommended a bunch of hardcore similar shonen anime and then berserk at the same time .

Hunter x One Piece-You obviously seem to have read HxH which would probably have been my major rec.

Umm... Try Kekkaishi. And 666 Satan (same author as Naruto. End is kinda crappy but its pretty good through most of it).

Also, Yu Yu Hakusho. Same author as HxH I believe. Most tend to like one if they like the other.

Shaman King may be nice too!



Uhh... I was looking for a fairly simple romantic manga like Kare Kano. Or maybe a little more towards the comedy side like School Rumble. Any recommendations would be nice .

Thanks.


----------



## Ooter (Aug 6, 2008)

anyone know good serious romance based mangas?


----------



## Princess Mahi (Aug 6, 2008)

This is a shojo.  Sugar Princess, its super cute!  But it hasn't been finished, the manga'ka is takin g a VERY long hiatus.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 6, 2008)

aaasss said:


> Mat?icha-I love how you just recommended a bunch of hardcore similar shonen anime and then berserk at the same time .
> 
> Hunter x One Piece-You obviously seem to have read HxH which would probably have been my major rec.
> 
> ...


 

i also like how u give correct information

666satan is created by masashi kishimoto's twin brother, not himself.

i read shaman king and i didnt like it at all, art doesnt get better at all and it's incomplete. story doesnt end.


----------



## keyblademaster44 (Aug 7, 2008)

honestly some good mangas i have read are
naruto part 2 
death note
fairy tail
bleach 
i cant think of anymore but those are my favorite mangas


----------



## SchmoozingWouter (Aug 7, 2008)

I was wondering if _Tenjou Tenge_ is worth my time. Ive gotten through the 1st Volume but I'm still a little unsure about it. Wanna make sure I am gonna enjoy it before I start on the other 17 Volumes.

Just to give you a reference my favorite manga are:

*Bleach* - 1st
*One Piece* - 2nd
*Berserk* - 3rd

*Naruto* - kinda had a falling out after the 2 3/4 month long ItachixSasuke fight, but I still follow for the story line.
*Gantz*
*Zetman* - currently reading
*HunterxHunter* - I loved the storyline from the Anime and OVA's. Tried to pick up the manga where the Anime ended but I never got into the Ant arc and the fact that all of the drawing looks half assed really annoyed me so I gave it up


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 7, 2008)

SchmoozingWouter said:


> I was wondering if _Tenjou Tenge_ is worth my time. Ive gotten through the 1st Volume but I'm still a little unsure about it. Wanna make sure I am gonna enjoy it before I start on the other 17 Volumes.
> 
> Just to give you a reference my favorite manga are:
> 
> ...


 

the way i would rate tenjou tenge, i'd put it below the ones on your list. i still read it but the story is pretty weak, like Air Gear. just meaningless fights (to me). but there're some funny and mature moments. sometimes doesnt make sense at all, like very young generation suddenly take over their respective family and throw away the elders, which i find very odd in power wise. anyway.

if your looking for a mind blowing story and action, i'd suggest *Eden: It's an endless war.*


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Aug 7, 2008)

SchmoozingWouter said:


> I was wondering if _Tenjou Tenge_ is worth my time. Ive gotten through the 1st Volume but I'm still a little unsure about it. Wanna make sure I am gonna enjoy it before I start on the other 17 Volumes.
> 
> Just to give you a reference my favorite manga are:
> 
> ...



Don't bother, it's poor.


----------



## SchmoozingWouter (Aug 7, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> the way i would rate tenjou tenge, i'd put it below the ones on your list. i still read it but the story is pretty weak, like Air Gear. just meaningless fights (to me). but there're some funny and mature moments. sometimes doesnt make sense at all, like very young generation suddenly take over their respective family and throw away the elders, which i find very odd in power wise. anyway.
> 
> if your looking for a mind blowing story and action, i'd suggest *Eden: It's an endless war.*



ok Ill check that one out. anyone else have any recommendations based on these (fyi I have never really been able to get into Mech manga, also tried Shaman King but couldn't get into it either) :

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Bleach* - 1st
*One Piece* - 2nd
*Berserk* - 3rd

*Naruto* - kinda had a falling out after the 2 3/4 month long ItachixSasuke fight, but I still follow for the story line.
*Claymore*
*Gantz*
*Zetman* - currently reading
*HunterxHunter* - I loved the storyline from the Anime and OVA's. Tried to pick up the manga where the Anime ended but I never got into the Ant arc and the fact that all of the drawing looks half assed really annoyed me so I gave it up


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Aug 7, 2008)

Yu Yu Hakusho, Kekkaishi, Katekyou Hitman Reborn, D. Gray Man.


----------



## Ooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Psyren, vampire knight.


----------



## thunderbreak (Aug 8, 2008)

thanks for the one piece reccommendation earlier.now starting to like it,althought i do not have any particular favourites character as i am in naruto.
my reccommendation:
letter bee interesting,but some ppl may not like the little girl.
vampire knights:it exceed the shoujo norm,i think.action ,romance,and story line is pretty good.but if u r a fast catcher then now it's still lingers at chpt 42

cant say bleach cos i am still reading the first part.

i'm trying to find some manga called emma or something.
non-manga anime stuff:marginal prince


----------



## Ooter (Aug 8, 2008)

vampire knight is really good.


----------



## Goom (Aug 10, 2008)

Mat®icha said:


> they are not even closer, u really read those mangas?



Berserk and claymore are way more similar to gantz than airgear.  And yeah I read berserk and claymore they are freaking masterpiece mangas.  

Airgear is nothing close like gantz though.  Airgear is a shonen manga where this kid tries to reach his dream to become sky king.  Gantz is about a group of people fighting for their lives (with lots of blood and gore and some alien rape)


Here are some mangas that I feel like recommending (i'll skip most of the obvious ones)

Rave (its pretty good but it is way underrated imo)
Hajime no ippo
d.grayman
666 satan
flame of recca
mahou sensei negima
one piece (had to say it)
Soul eater
Fairy tail


----------



## hadou (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm looking for a good manga (of any kind except shoujo, shounen ai, shoujou ai, yuri or yaoi). I have read every single manga already mentioned so far, so common titles like Naruto, Bleach, Rosario+vampire, One Piece, Gantz, Mahou Sensei Negima, Black Cat, Berserk, Mx0, Maken-Ki,D.gray-man, Hajime no Ippo, Rappi Sangai, Silvery Crow, Fairy Tail, Air gear, History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi or Tenjou Tenge I have already read( or keep reading) I'm looking not for a short manga of like only 40 chapters, published after 1995 at least, but neither one where the plot is dragged endlessly.


----------



## The Doctor (Aug 11, 2008)

hadou said:


> I'm looking for a good manga (of any kind except shoujo, shounen ai, shoujou ai, yuri or yaoi). I have read every single manga already mentioned so far, so common titles like Naruto, Bleach, Rosario+vampire, One Piece, Gantz, Mahou Sensei Negima, Black Cat, Berserk, Mx0, Maken-Ki,D.gray-man, Hajime no Ippo, Rappi Sangai, Silvery Crow, Fairy Tail, Air gear, History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi or Tenjou Tenge I have already read( or keep reading) I'm looking not for a short manga of like only 40 chapters, but neither one where the plot is dragged endlessly.



Try Akira and Nausicaa.
You can find them on ? or I could PM you the dl links. I don't remember if Nausicaa is complete there or not. The problem is that they are short. For a longer one, try Battle Angel Alita, Hokuto no Ken or Vagabond.


----------



## hadou (Aug 11, 2008)

Afro TB said:


> Try Akira and Nausicaa.
> You can find them on ? or I could PM you the dl links. I don't remember if Nausicaa is complete there or not. The problem is that they are short. For a longer one, try Battle Angel Alita, Hokuto no Ken or Vagabond.



Vagabond(couldn't get into the it) already read Hokuto no Ken. Even though it is not labeled as shoujo, the main character of the story is a female in Battle Angel Angelita. Thanks for the recommendation, but still no help.


----------



## Nuzzie (Aug 11, 2008)

Did you seriously just dismiss BAA because Alita is a girl? 


Try Battle Royale


----------



## hadou (Aug 11, 2008)

Nuzzie said:


> Did you seriously just dismiss BAA because Alita is a girl?
> 
> 
> Try Battle Royale



Read like the first 2 volumes in the past, didn't like it........No one have any more recommendations?


----------



## winter0105 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Title:Ban Hon Sa*
Genre: Fantasy, Supernatural, Action, Horror, Romance, Shoujo,

Ban Hon Sa is series of fairytale-like stories, loosely connected by the ongoing adventures of the enigmatic Hwa Ryungang, a man with strange powers and a connection to the spirit world, and Moohwe, an irrepressible wanderer with a mysterious past.It seems that there is some unknown connection between the two different boys in character.What will happen to them?

I find this manga pretty interesting, though a little fast paced in the meeting at first. Moohwe seems to attract bad luck too. Its funny, and I like the art.Though I seldom read Korean manhwa,Ban Hon Sa's worth to try, but its hard to explain what is good about it without ruining certain elements of the story.


----------



## Man in Black (Aug 14, 2008)

Can someone reccomend me a good manga?

Here's what I like

One Piece
Naruto (Part 1)
Bleach (Soul Society)
Fairy Tail
JJBA
Bastard
Soul Eater
Battle Angel Alita
HxH


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 14, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Can someone reccomend me a good manga?
> 
> Here's what I like
> 
> ...


 

you again?

kidding


Kekkaishi
Claymore
D.Gray Man
Eden- It's an endless world
Shin Angyo onshi
Vagabond


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Aug 14, 2008)

hadou said:


> Vagabond(couldn't get into the it) already read Hokuto no Ken. Even though it is not labeled as shoujo, the main character of the story is a female in Battle Angel Angelita. Thanks for the recommendation, but still no help.



wow...Try 666 satan or samurai deeper Kyo.  I didn't like them so they might be right up your alley.


----------



## hadou (Aug 14, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> wow...Try 666 satan or samurai deeper Kyo.  I didn't like them so they might be right up your alley.



 I already saw the anime of Samurai Deeper Kyo, and the manga follows the same story( up to what I have read) so it does not entice me to read it. As for 666 Satan, I heard it is pretty good, but I also heard the ending was crappy. I just don't like unsatisfactory endings. Thanks, but still no help.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Aug 15, 2008)

hadou said:


> I already saw the anime of Samurai Deeper Kyo, and the manga follows the same story( up to what I have read) so it does not entice me to read it.


You must have read like 1 chapter because it's quite different.  I did like it a lot more than the few episodes I watched of the anime but it didn't quite do it for me.  I know several people that seem to like it a lot though.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 15, 2008)

hadou said:


> As for 666 Satan, I heard it is pretty good, but I also heard the ending was crappy. I just don't like unsatisfactory endings. Thanks, but still no help.


 
it is not crappy. it is really really good manga, better than your average manga. it's just the ending (about 4 chapters) was rushed instead of taking it slow. that's all. the story is truly amazing, not mention even art.


----------



## hadou (Aug 15, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> it is not crappy. it is really really good manga, better than your average manga. it's just the ending (about 4 chapters) was rushed instead of taking it slow. that's all. the story is truly amazing, not mention even art.



While the manga might be good overall, the ending is one of the things that I look for the most. I don't want to start reading it, get hooked, and in the end be disappointed. And about Samurai Deeper Kyo: I saw every episode except the final one of the anime, and the manga follows the same story. Thanks, but still no help. More recommendations are welcomed.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 15, 2008)

that manga doesn't really follow the same story, it certainly takes things on a lot further than the anime.


----------



## Garfield (Aug 15, 2008)

Tenjou Tenge!! Definitely top class art and action. Lots of coolio fighting but lots of good detailed story too. Ogure Ito is generally amazing.


Oh and did I mention the fanservice?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 15, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> that manga doesn't really follow the same story, it certainly takes things on a lot further than the anime.



Not to forget that the anime was crap in comparison.


----------



## hadou (Aug 15, 2008)

How far into the manga( up to what chaper) did the anime for Samurai Deeper Kyo go?


----------



## blackrose 666 (Aug 16, 2008)

for everyone who wants to read  a mature shojo manga that is rather realistic I recommend NANA,I never thought I would ever read this manga but I was bored and gave it a try and at the moment it's my favourite manga alongside with sunadokei,it's because it's actually a josei manga and the story has more to offer than just the typical shojo sheme where a girl and a boy fall for eachother and than,after a few obstacles they get together and live happely ever after. no, in nana there are actually change of feelings,the story focus on the actual releationship rather than just how they become a couple and there is lot of interaction between all the characters not only the main protagonists.so for everyone who likes a story about love,sex and punk music with great characters that are well developed nana is exactly the right thing


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Aug 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



For people who like comedy, romance, and sci-fi all in one, I would suggest Chobits. It is a bit graphic though I must warn and is rated 16+. For those into comedy mangas for children, Youtsuba. Now, I think everyone would know this suggestion because its one of the most popular mangas in America and around, but for those into comedic romances, I'd suggest reading Fruits Basket or otherwise known as Furuba. ^o^ Its just an excellent manga full of drama, romance, and comedy all in one. Oh, and not to forget cute animals and hot men/women. But, I do have other suggestions. Like for those into comedy and sci-fi (not romancey really), I'd suggest reading galaxy angel. I havent read the whole series but I have read quite a few of the mangas and can say that it is a REALLY good series. I'd also suggest, for those into the horror mangas, Death Note. Chobits, Fruits Basket, Galaxy Angel are more Shoujo mangas, Youtsuba is for both genders, and Death Note is Shounen. 




 Im  looking for a new manga series. Anything horror, romance, comedy, or suggestive thats for ages 16 (or 17) and under (Im not old enough to get the very suggestive mangas yet -.- ) Any suggestions?


----------



## Lusankya (Aug 21, 2008)

Mihael Keehl said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No offense, but you obviously have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## Fist-Of-Lightning (Aug 22, 2008)

try Parasyte weird and funny

Akumetsu is something you have to try reading, i think its brilliant


----------



## MinatoNamikaze54321 (Aug 25, 2008)

My fav Manga other then Naruto, and Bleach is a manga known as Eureka 7. Great mix of action, drama, tragedy, and romance.


----------



## michiruu (Aug 26, 2008)

for me i like lovely and complex
and peacemaker
i definitely love it ^^


----------



## Goom (Aug 27, 2008)

Shin angyo onshi.  

Man..... haven't read a series like this for a while.  It has to be close to Berserk level at its prime.  And also one thing about mangas is that that I can usually follow all the plot twists.  But in this manwa I'm proud to say I was sincerely surprised at every major plottwist.  The art was superb also, and the characters were awesome.

My favorite characters have to be

Won Sul-male
Sando-female

btw this is a manwa and its already completed at 17 volumes.


----------



## thunderbreak (Aug 29, 2008)

Lusankya said:


> No offense, but you obviously have no idea what you are talking about.



vampire knight for one.but i haven't got idea of others.anyone got them please tell.
hmm i need to ask if there's any manga or anime related to classical music,and what's tsubasa all about.
thnx.


----------



## Karin Maaka (Aug 29, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Can someone reccomend me a good manga?
> 
> Here's what I like
> 
> ...



 Blame! 

 Read it. Love it. 



> hmm i need to ask if there's any manga or anime related to classical music,



 Nodame Cantabile, Piano no Mori, and La Corda d'oro. 

 Probably more, but I can't think of them right now, sorry. 



> Im looking for a new manga series. Anything horror, romance, comedy, or suggestive thats for ages 16 (or 17) and under (Im not old enough to get the very suggestive mangas yet -.- ) Any suggestions?



 Chibi Vampire (Karin) fits all of those categories. 

 It has horror (it's about vampires), romance (TONS of romance, actually. Is this REALLY a shounen manga? :S ), comedy (and it's actually funny too), and has a bit of ecchi here and there.


----------



## natwel (Aug 29, 2008)

Mars
Absolute Boyfriend
Lani

= WIN!!!


----------



## hussamb (Aug 30, 2008)

*i need ur recomandation*

lately i start reading manga like bitter virgin and mysterious girlfriend X ...and some how i like it...
so would u plz give manga name that look similar but not silly or so dramatic?


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 30, 2008)

*merges into "Manga Recommendations" thread stickied at the top of the forum*


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 1, 2008)

Karin Maaka said:


> Chibi Vampire (Karin) fits all of those categories.
> 
> It has horror (it's about vampires), romance (TONS of romance, actually. Is this REALLY a shounen manga? :S ), comedy (and it's actually funny too), and has a bit of ecchi here and there.



I've wanted to check this one out for a while now. It's up my alley.


----------



## Megapig (Sep 1, 2008)

hussamb said:


> lately i start reading manga like bitter virgin and mysterious girlfriend X ...and some how i like it...
> so would u plz give manga name that look similar but not silly or so dramatic?



Emma, Blood Alone, Maison Ikkoku, Koi Tomurai, Sumaga AK


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Sep 2, 2008)

Anyone know any good yaoi manga. Besides Loveless and Gravitation >>


----------



## JojoStar (Sep 2, 2008)

yaoi manga? i dont know but i would recommend tokko, full metal panic-all series and a film origin spirits of the past.


----------



## Megapig (Sep 2, 2008)

ChibiKyuubi said:


> Anyone know any good yaoi manga. Besides Loveless and Gravitation >>



My friend, who is a Yaoi fan, recommended Totally Captivated, which has a bit of comedy mixed in it, Kanjou Spectrum, which is Yaoi mixed with school life genre, Koori no Mamono no Monogatari, which is a combination of fantasy and supernatural, and if you like Shounen Ai with psychological stuff, then you should read Let Dai. It also has tragedy. They're all Yaoi, so you might as well try them all out.


----------



## TalikX (Sep 2, 2008)

Could I get some suggestions for sports mangas? (Or even animes) Currently Ive read and enjoyed:
Eyeshield 21
Hajime no Ippo
Slam Dunk
Prince of Tennis
Initial D (If you consider this sports)


----------



## Megapig (Sep 2, 2008)

TalikX said:


> Could I get some suggestions for sports mangas? (Or even animes) Currently Ive read and enjoyed:
> Eyeshield 21
> Hajime no Ippo
> Slam Dunk
> ...



Cross Game (baseball)
Full Contact (karate)
Rough (swimming)
Whistle (soccer)
Glass no Kodou (track and field)
Ping Pong (table tennis)
Bowling King (bowling)
Badminton Girl (badminton)
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi (martial arts)
Over Drive (bicycling)
Cross Over (basketball)
Purikyu (archery)
Area no Kishi (football)
Ginban Kaleidoscope (skating)
Katsu (boxing)


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 3, 2008)

I wouldn't put HSD Kenichi as a sports manga.

As for the recommendation, I would say REAL. I haven't read it yet, but it's about a paraplegic basketball team. The premise is good and the one who writes is Inoue Takehiko (Author of "Vagabond" and "Slam Dunk") so it should be good. At least it is worth a try.


----------



## TalikX (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks for the recommendations both of you


----------



## Ichigo_101 (Sep 5, 2008)

my type of manga are so rare i guess i have different taste than other people. 
I like Romance comedy serious type. No actions or anything that is not real life. 

Some of my favorite are Pastel, Parallel, i''s.

Please give me some more manga to read. I dont want anything that is not real life please. Also I really hate shoujo. I want a guy to be main character.


----------



## Ephemere (Sep 6, 2008)

If you havent read Monster, I suggest you do it nao


----------



## Megapig (Sep 7, 2008)

Ichigo_101 said:


> my type of manga are so rare i guess i have different taste than other people.
> I like Romance comedy serious type. No actions or anything that is not real life.
> 
> Some of my favorite are Pastel, Parallel, i''s.
> ...



Genshiken, Beck, Kimi no Iru Machi, Bitter Virgin


----------



## Fran (Sep 11, 2008)

Good Seinen please. I'm open to the genre.

I've finished, and absolutely loved: 

Shin Angyo Onshi
Monster
Elfen Lied

Liked:
Berserk
Gantz
Tenjo Tenge


(@_@)


----------



## KohZa (Sep 11, 2008)

need new manga.anything that has comedy and school


----------



## Zaphkiel (Sep 11, 2008)

ZexionAxel said:


> need new manga.anything that has comedy and school



Try Gokusan. It has both. It's about a Yakuza school teacher in a school of delinquents. ^_^


----------



## KohZa (Sep 12, 2008)

Zaphkiel said:


> Try Gokusan. It has both. It's about a Yakuza school teacher in a school of delinquents. ^_^


already read that you know


----------



## Goom (Sep 12, 2008)

zexionaxel try angel densetsu.  Its about this really scary looking kid who goes to highschool, but everyones afraid of him even though hes normal.


----------



## Dr. Insano (Sep 13, 2008)

Ello gents, looking for a bit of help.  
I've read Baki, Bakuman, Berserk, Black Cat, Bleach, Claymore, D.Grey-Man, Deadman Wonderland, Death Note, Doubt, FMA, Kekkaishi, Monster, Naruto, One Piece, Soul Eater and World Embryo (hope I remembered them all).  

Anyways, basically what I'm looking for are 1) action manga that aren't too kiddy and have supernatural/fantasy/sci-fi elements, basically anything nonrealistic (not really into historical/samurai/gunshooting realistic action mangas) and 2) Horror/mystery/supernatural type manga with good stories (like Death Note, Doubt, Monster ect).

Preferably, right now, I'm looking for completed mangas since I've got a bunch of ongoing series already to keep track of >,< but I guess any recommendation is welcome.
Any help would be much reppreciated.


----------



## p-lou (Sep 13, 2008)

Dr. Insano said:


> Anyways, basically what I'm looking for are 1) action manga that aren't too kiddy and have supernatural or sci-fi elements, basically anything nonrealistic (not really into historical/real samurai realistic action mangas)



Battle Angel Alita.  The original series is completed and it has an ongoing sequel as well.



> and 2) Horror/mystery/supernatural type manga with good stories (like Death Note, Doubt, Monster ect).



20th Century Boys or any other Urasawa manga (he's the guy who wrote Monster).


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 14, 2008)

ZexionAxel said:


> need new manga.anything that has comedy and school



lol I was going to say Hitman Reborn, then i noticed your sig and avatar. Hibari is a beast.

Jail = School so tryout Deadman's Wonderland. Its starts in school at least lol.

hmm, I guess Soul Eater? (i actually just watch the anime)

I think about it, and my manga list is quite small.

Gantz has school. Not really intentional comedy but shit is hilarious nonetheless. (Ur fucking a dime piece and all of sudden it turns into a man with ten titties lmao wtf)


----------



## Ichigo_101 (Sep 16, 2008)

I can someone recommend me a josei or shoujo manga with a guy as the main character? 
I read Nodame and liked it


----------



## KohZa (Sep 16, 2008)

Moogoogaipan said:


> zexionaxel try angel densetsu.  Its about this really scary looking kid who goes to highschool, but everyones afraid of him even though hes normal.


ok i will try it and btw thx 



Dr. Insano said:


> Ello gents, looking for a bit of help.
> I've read Baki, Bakuman, Berserk, Black Cat, Bleach, Claymore, D.Grey-Man, Deadman Wonderland, Death Note, Doubt, FMA, Kekkaishi, Monster, Naruto, One Piece, Soul Eater and World Embryo (hope I remembered them all).
> 
> Anyways, basically what I'm looking for are 1) action manga that aren't too kiddy and have supernatural/fantasy/sci-fi elements, basically anything nonrealistic (not really into historical/samurai/gunshooting realistic action mangas) and 2) Horror/mystery/supernatural type manga with good stories (like Death Note, Doubt, Monster ect).
> ...


try Alive The Final Evolution.its still ongoing but still a great manga.you may not like it at first(like me)but its getting really good chapter by chapter


----------



## Voodoo chile (Sep 21, 2008)

Need recommendations:

I'm looking for a manga that is battle-oriented BUT is somehow beliveable
 (No planet destroying or absorbing others DBZ style)


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 21, 2008)

Voodoo chile said:


> Need recommendations:
> 
> I'm looking for a manga that is battle-oriented BUT is somehow beliveable
> (No planet destroying or absorbing others DBZ style)


Try Vagabond or Shamo.
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi is also good but there are some unbelievable things there but doesn't have supernatural things. It's mainly about martial arts. You should try.

I'm also going to say Hajime no Ippo. I haven't read it yet but it seems to be what you want too.


----------



## kire (Sep 23, 2008)

For those of you who like Shojo, I've recently been hooked on Kaikan Phrase (for mature audiences though,) and Tail of the Moon..
Tail of the moon is way better though, its got comedy, romance, action..ah its got it all, oh and did I mention, nice lookin' fellas..


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 23, 2008)

kire said:


> For those of you who like Shojo, I've recently been hooked on Kaikan Phrase (for mature audiences though,) and Tail of the Moon..
> Tail of the moon is way better though, its got comedy, romance, action..ah its got it all, oh and did I mention, nice lookin' fellas..


 
can i get more details please



			
				Voodoo chile said:
			
		

> I'm looking for a manga that is battle-oriented BUT is somehow beliveable


 
go with *Jackals*, hope u like it.
*Eden: It's an endless world* - no supernatural powers, unparalleled action, mind blowing manga.
*Kekkaishi* - supernatural powers, but believable.
*Vagabond* - as mentioned by Afro TB.
sourse: chapter 127  or Republican Party


----------



## Turrin (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm looking for a manga that has the same feel as Vagabond, Berserk, and Vinland Saga. So far these are the best manga that i have read and have the best quality of drawing. So basically what i'm looking for is a fighting anime, with high quality drawing, historical or medevil storyline(like the above), and somthing that people just think is in the same legue as the above mentioned three. This is probably a tall order becuase i don't think there are much other Manga out there quite as good as those three, but thanks in advanced.


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 24, 2008)

Turrin said:


> I'm looking for a manga that has the same feel as Vagabond, Berserk, and Vinland Saga. So far these are the best manga that i have read and have the best quality of drawing. So basically what i'm looking for is a fighting anime, with high quality drawing, historical or medevil storyline(like the above), and somthing that people just think is in the same legue as the above mentioned three. This is probably a tall order becuase i don't think there are much other Manga out there quite as good as those three, but thanks in advanced.


hmm, 
1) Shin Angyo Onshii - art and story is superb
2) Ares - art is not as good as Berserk, but storyline kicks ass
3) Eden - read my above post.

Blade of the Immortal - Here


----------



## Turrin (Sep 25, 2008)

> hmm,
> 1) Shin Angyo Onshii - art and story is superb
> 2) Ares - art is not as good as Berserk, but storyline kicks ass
> 3) Eden - read my above post.
> ...


Thanks man Ares looks awsome. Do you know where i can read Eden because i couldn't find it one One Manga? Also does blade of the immortal continue after the events of the movie and how cannon is the movie/how far does the movie cover the manga?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 26, 2008)

Let's see i am looking for a good action manga with a good story line.

Current series i read:
Naruto
D. Gray-man
Soul Eater
Bakuman
and some others i can't think of at the moment.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 26, 2008)

platnium_lightning said:


> Let's see i am looking for a *good action manga with a good story line.*
> 
> Current series i read:
> Naruto
> ...


With only this as information, I have a extremely large list for you.
These would be the best:

Berserk
Vagabond
Fist of the North Star (Hokuto no Ken)
Monster
20th Century boys
One Piece
REAL
Shin Angyo Onshi
Nausic? of the Valley of the Wind
Dragonball
Battle Angel Alita and its seque, Battle Angel Alita: Last Order
Akira
Blade of the Immortal
Pluto
Jojo's Bizarre Adventure
Adolf
Black Jack

If you were more specific about what you want, I could select one of those for you.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Sep 28, 2008)

Thankoos for the yaoi ideas, very grateful for it and I wasn't judged for it yay


----------



## Amaterasu (Sep 28, 2008)

Looking for two kinds of fighting/action manga, one realistic similar to hajime no ippo [but not boxing], and one semi-realistic where the characters are stronger/faster than your average guy, but not strong enough to lift a house [you get the idea].


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 28, 2008)

Amaterasu said:


> Looking for two kinds of fighting/action manga, one realistic similar to hajime no ippo [but not boxing],


Vagabond.


Amaterasu said:


> and one semi-realistic where the characters are stronger/faster than your average guy, but not strong enough to lift a house [you get the idea].


History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi.


----------



## Amaterasu (Sep 28, 2008)

Both look great, specially Vagabond.

Thanks Afro.


----------



## KohZa (Sep 30, 2008)

platnium_lightning said:


> Let's see i am looking for a good action manga with a good story line.
> 
> Current series i read:
> Naruto
> ...


i give you this list: 

Doubt 
Samurai deeper kyo 
bleach  
eyeshield 21  
katekyo hitman reborn 
fairy tail 
hajime no ippo
mahou sensei negima 
code breaker 
REAL 
Alive The Final Evolution 
kekkaishi  
kuroshitsuji


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 30, 2008)

Afro TB said:


> History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi.



Maybe early on...but the high tiers are ridiculous. Extremely casual bullet timers and people who can filp over tanks. 

If you wanna read RAW's Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru, from what I've read remains very grounded.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 30, 2008)

Nuzzie said:


> Maybe early on...but the high tiers are ridiculous. Extremely casual bullet timers and people who can filp over tanks.


While it's true that the high tiers are extremelly strong, I don't think the power set will bother him so much. The story focus on Kenichi and up till now, his power is not over top.

The only thing that he might don't like is the masters powers, like you said, but most of the time they use their powers for comic relief. They rarely fight seriously.

Also, what's the bet feat in HSDK? I think it's the explosion redirecting thing.
Sakura-chan

I haven't read the raws, so they might show more than that in the future.


----------



## Amaterasu (Sep 30, 2008)

Nuzzie said:


> If you wanna read RAW's Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru, from what I've read remains very grounded.



Took me a while to find, but it was worth it, it was exactly what i was looking for.

Anyways, those three will problably keep me occupied for some time.

thanks guys.


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 2, 2008)

I'd like a recommendation of a comedy/adventure/action manga that follows DragonBall/Aqua Knight/ One Piece styles.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gatagata (Oct 4, 2008)

Bleach
Naruto
Soul Eater
One Piece
Fairy Tail
Hunter X Hunter


----------



## KohZa (Oct 4, 2008)

Afro TB said:


> I'd like a recommendation of a comedy/adventure/action manga that follows DragonBall/Aqua Knight/ One Piece styles.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


i don't know there much manga that has dragonball styles but about one peice style.......fairy tail maybe?.btw i recommend you alive the final evolution and see if its suit your taste .its not like dragonball or one opiece stle but still for me its worth it


----------



## Zache (Oct 7, 2008)

I haven't read much Manga, but I'm starting to read it alot more these days. I am currently reading Hunter X Hunter and Claymore. Don't really have a preference, except that I hate Romance Comedy. Any recommendations ? I already have a list of manga I'll start reading, and I want to know if there's any more I need to add to the list. 

The list is as follows:
Monster
Battle Angel Alita
Vagabond
Berserk
20th Century Boys
Hajime No Ippo


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 7, 2008)

Nausicaä of the Valley of the Wind
Akira
REAL
Shin Angyo Onshi
One Piece

You should like them. Specially Nausicaa.


----------



## p-lou (Oct 7, 2008)

Zache said:


> I haven't read much Manga, but I'm starting to read it alot more these days. I am currently reading Hunter X Hunter and Claymore. Don't really have perferance, except that I hate Romance Comedy. Any rcomendations? I already have a list of manga I'll start reading, and I want to know if there's any more I need to add to the list.
> 
> The list is as follows:
> Monster
> ...



That's actually a really good list.  If you want a few more, I'd add Lone Wolf and Cub, Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind, Akira, Shin Angyo Onshi, Slam Dunk, and One Piece.  There are probably a few more worth mentioning, but that's a good enough start.


----------



## MdB (Oct 7, 2008)

P-lou from what manga is your set? It looks interesting.


----------



## KohZa (Oct 7, 2008)

can someone recomend me an action,school,comedy,supernatural,shounen etc manga.i give some of my list: 

Naruto
Bleach 
D.gray-man 
Katekyo hitman reborn 
Mahou sensei negima
Hajime no ippo
Battle angel alita  
kuroshitsuji 
to aru majutsu no index 
eyeshield 21
fairy tail
Blade of immortal 
Doubt
Code breaker
Bakuman
deathnote 
soul eater
samurai deeper kyo 
Alive the final evolution 

so please help me


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 7, 2008)

Goth          . The second or third manga I had ever read.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 8, 2008)

ZexionAxel said:


> can someone recomend me an action,school,comedy,supernatural,shounen etc manga.i give some of my list:
> 
> Naruto
> Bleach
> ...


 
best suggession would be *Kekkaishi*. it's got everything you want.

if u need more

Eden - It's an endless World
Blue Dragon - Ral & Grad (it's short but very good)
Jackals
Berserk - best manga ever.
Claymore - u will regret you hadnt read it yet.
Full Metal Alchemist


----------



## Twilit (Oct 8, 2008)

So I really liked Naruto. I read up to (and saw anime up to) the end of season 1. I'm pondering whether I should start buying the newer series', time skip and such, or go to another series. I really like Naruto, I'm into the action-y scene.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 9, 2008)

Twilit said:


> So I really liked Naruto. I read up to (and saw anime up to) the end of season 1. I'm pondering whether I should start buying the newer series', time skip and such, or go to another series. I really like Naruto, I'm into the action-y scene.


 
if your talking about part 2 Naruto, then I say YES, do it. Part 2 is much more interesting. but dont watch anime, animators messed up the story/quality......etc.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 9, 2008)

I wish to have a new manga to occupy myself.
I am up to date with most manga that I started reading.
Those include:
Bleach
Naruto
Full Metal Alchemist
Ouran High School Host Club
Vampire Knight

Is there any manga long the same genre (overall) of which I am reading that you all recommend or should I pick a new genre that is exciting?


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 9, 2008)

sarun uchiha said:


> I wish to have a new manga to occupy myself.
> I am up to date with most manga that I started reading.
> Those include:
> Bleach
> ...


 
well, if u read few previous post u'll get what u want. 
still, similar to those what u read (naruto, bleach like), i 'd recommend:


Kekkaishi
D. Gray Man,
Claymore,
Berserk,
Eden It's an endless world.

last two include some real sex in it, especially last one. no stupid ecchi stuff, mature/adult only.

come back for more when you're finished


----------



## KohZa (Oct 9, 2008)

sarun uchiha said:


> I wish to have a new manga to occupy myself.
> I am up to date with most manga that I started reading.
> Those include:
> Bleach
> ...


i give some ofmanga that i enjoy so much: 

D.gray-man 
Katekyo hitman reborn
Kekkaishi
Jackal
Alive the final evolution
Eyeshield 21
blade of immortal
Code breaker 
doubt 
Bakuman 
Fairy tail(highly reccomend you to read this one)
Samurai deeper kyo

well pick some of them especially jackal,eyeshield 21.alive the final evolution,fairy tail,samurai deeper kyo,d.gray-man and katekyo hitman reborn.


----------



## Zache (Oct 10, 2008)

Afro TB said:


> Nausicaä of the Valley of the Wind
> Akira
> REAL
> Shin Angyo Onshi
> ...





p-lou said:


> That's actually a really good list.  If you want a few more, I'd add Lone Wolf and Cub, Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind, Akira, Shin Angyo Onshi, Slam Dunk, and One Piece.  There are probably a few more worth mentioning, but that's a good enough start.




Thanks. I was wondering would Deadman Wonderland and Fairy Tail, ibe a good read?
I know I could just check them out, but I hate reading so many Manga at the same time.


----------



## p-lou (Oct 10, 2008)

Zache said:


> Thanks. I was wondering would Deadman Wonderland and Fairy Tail, ibe a good read?
> I know I could just check them out, but I hate reading so many Manga at the same time.



Can't speak for Deadman Wonderland, but as far as Fairy Tail goes, I'd read the others first.  It's pretty average and generic.  I didn't care for it much and dropped it after a couple of volumes after hearing it only gets worse.  Some people still like it though.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 13, 2008)

p-lou said:


> Can't speak for Deadman Wonderland, but as far as Fairy Tail goes, I'd read the others first. It's pretty average and generic. I didn't care for it much and dropped it after a couple of volumes after hearing it only gets worse. Some people still like it though.


 
finally some1 said it. i havnt checked Fairy Tale myself, but from the looks it looks like it's a cheap copy of One Piece and considering OP is shit up to chapter 500, it's not worth wasting time on it.


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 13, 2008)

Mat®icha said:


> finally some1 said it. i havnt checked Fairy Tale myself, but from the looks it looks like it's a cheap copy of One Piece and considering *OP is shit up to chapter 500*, it's not worth wasting time on it.


That's rich coming from someone who recommends Naruto part 2.


----------



## KohZa (Oct 13, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> finally some1 said it. i havnt checked Fairy Tale myself, but from the looks it looks like it's a cheap copy of One Piece and considering OP is shit up to chapter 500, it's not worth wasting time on it.


well fairy tail is not really a copy of one piece except they have similar drawing style.its worth a try you know .


----------



## p-lou (Oct 13, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> finally some1 said it. i havnt checked Fairy Tale myself, but from the looks it looks like it's a cheap copy of One Piece and considering OP is shit up to chapter 500, it's not worth wasting time on it.



Not only is your assessment of One Piece wrong (which I'm going to leave there), but the fact that you read something for 500 chapters that you didn't like is retarded.


----------



## Aimed (Oct 15, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> finally some1 said it. i havnt checked Fairy Tale myself, but from the looks it looks like it's a cheap copy of One Piece *and considering OP is shit up to chapter 500*, it's not worth wasting time on it.





Mat?icha said:


> *if your talking about part 2 Naruto, then I say YES, do it. Part 2 is much more interesting.* but dont watch anime, animators messed up the story/quality......etc.



Don't listen to this guys recommendations, he got bad taste.


----------



## Freija (Oct 15, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> finally some1 said it. i havnt checked Fairy Tale myself, but from the looks it looks like it's a cheap copy of One Piece and considering OP is shit up to chapter 500, it's not worth wasting time on it.



Matricha I always knew you disliked good mangas, but recommending Naruto over One Piece


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 15, 2008)

Mat®icha said:


> finally some1 said it. i havnt checked Fairy Tale myself, but from the looks it looks like it's a cheap copy of One Piece *and considering OP is shit up to chapter 500*, it's not worth wasting time on it.



UG is that way--->


----------



## Aimed (Oct 15, 2008)

Remember folks, you're asking for recommendations from someone who claims that Naruto is better written than Berserk. 

But fuck that, just seeing that sig of his is enough to start frowning in repulsion.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 15, 2008)

allright, i'll stop my patient waiting now.

first of all, as usual of agressive OP fans, i suggest u guys stop flaming this thread. if you have something to say just pm me.

2. my view of OP is not gonna change, it's always been like this.

3. i'm not surprised why people started to compare OP with Naruto *AGAIN*, whereas i always recommend multiple mangas and yet OP fans *AGAIN* focusing on Naruto only. 

4. Aimed - i dunno where u found my stating that "Naruto is better written than Berserk" since u had like 2 posts on this forum and joined here like 2 days ago. i recommend u scroll this page up a lil bit and see what i say about Berserk ("best manga ever").

5. if you think OP is good, simply recommend it. u dont see me quoting peoples posts saying "dont listen to this guy, op is in fact shit". 

6. this is Naruto Forums, and as a naruto fan i'm always gonna recommend Naruto in this forums. what's wrong with that? 

pm me anytime if some1 has something to say. i'm open to discussions. do not flame this thread.

piece


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 15, 2008)

Aimed said:


> Remember folks, you're asking for recommendations from someone *who claims that Naruto is better written than Berserk*.
> 
> But fuck that, just seeing that sig of his is enough to start frowning in repulsion.


If I'm not mistaken, the one who said that was Sasuke.


----------



## Aimed (Oct 15, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> allright, i'll stop my patient waiting now.
> 
> first of all, as usual of agressive OP fans, i suggest u guys stop flaming this thread. if you have something to say just pm me.
> 
> ...




BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAW. 

You still got bad taste, and the amount of posts is irrelevent to my information about your claim. You see, there are other boards that inform me about laughable claims and all that jazz.


Afro TB said:


> If I'm not mistaken, the one who said that was Sasuke.



Nah, that Uchiha dong isn't the only one who said that.


----------



## TalikX (Oct 15, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> finally some1 said it. i havnt checked Fairy Tale myself, but from the looks it looks like it's a cheap copy of One Piece and considering OP is shit up to chapter 500, it's not worth wasting time on it.



Your credibility is now zero.


----------



## Gain (Oct 15, 2008)

It's not a good idea to call a manga "shit" especially if your aware that you'll get flamed to hell for it. No offence, but that part of your post, Matricha, was unnecessary.


Anyways, I'm looking for older mangas set in a medieval setting similar to Berserk and Bastard!! 

Any takers?


----------



## arunachala_1008 (Oct 15, 2008)

Gain said:


> It's not a good idea to call a manga "shit" especially if your aware that you'll get flamed to hell for it. No offence, but that part of your post, Matricha, was unnecessary.
> 
> 
> Anyways, I'm looking for older mangas set in a medieval setting similar to Berserk and Bastard!!
> ...


well, im guessing you already read vagabond, but i would also recommend to you the manga called Shigurui


----------



## Gain (Oct 16, 2008)

I was actually yearning for a more of an European medieval setting, but I'll give that one a try. Thanks.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 18, 2008)

I need more mangas to occupy my time.

Mangas I read/have read:

Ichigo 100%
Love Hina
Naruto
Bleach
One Piece
Fairy Tail
Eyeshield 21
Prince of Tennis
Video Girl Ai
D.Gray-Man
Fullmetal Alchemist
Saiyuki
Saiyuki Reload
BECK
Rurouni Kenshin
Loveless
Hunter X Hunter
Gantz
InuYasha
Death Note
DB/DBZ
666 Satan
Shaman King
Buso Renkin
Initial D
Zombie Powder

Probably a few others that I missed but otherwise that's most of them.


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 18, 2008)

Try _Berserk_, _Vagabond_, _Hokuto no Ken_ and _Battle Angel Alita_.


----------



## artik (Oct 19, 2008)

Its my first time in this thread, and as a nice comedy manga, I'd recomend *Ultimate!! Hentai Kamen.* Its awesome (It does not contain Hentai)


----------



## newbieFans (Oct 23, 2008)

what about I''s ????...thats all about love/romance....sorta balancing it from all that fighting manga....


----------



## Sasori-Puppet#23 (Oct 23, 2008)

I have read both Monster and 20th Century Boys, do you know any other mangs that are as good as them?


----------



## Legend (Oct 23, 2008)

my balls and no bra both are very funny


----------



## p-lou (Oct 23, 2008)

Sasori-Puppet#23 said:


> I have read both Monster and 20th Century Boys, do you know any other mangs that are as good as them?



It really depends on what kind of manga you're looking for.  You'd probably like Pluto, another Urasawa series.  It's somewhat along the same lines as those (mystery, suspense, thriller).


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 23, 2008)

Irvine Kinneas said:


> I need more mangas to occupy my time.
> 
> Mangas I read/have read:
> 
> ...


ic youve read eyeshield and tenipuri... but no slam dunk  i suggest picking that up


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 23, 2008)

if some1 looking for a combination of good_art-comedy-action, then *Histories strongest disiple kenichi* is the one. i started readin it few days ago and so far it's not bad.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 23, 2008)

Anyone know of any good recommendations for some good shonen manga? Something along the lines of Dragon Ball, something new at least.


----------



## p-lou (Oct 23, 2008)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Anyone know of any good recommendations for some good shonen manga? Something along the lines of Dragon Ball, something new at least.



For something still on going, One Piece.

For something completed (still newer than DB), Hoshin Engi.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 23, 2008)

p-lou said:


> For something still on going, One Piece.
> 
> For something completed (still newer than DB), Hoshin Engi.



I tried reading One Piece, loved the anime, but the manga, couldn't really get into. YYH, I loved. I'll try Hoshin Engi. Thanks.


----------



## The Killstrike (Oct 25, 2008)

Sasori-Puppet#23 said:


> I have read both Monster and 20th Century Boys, do you know any other mangs that are as good as them?



if you haven't read fairy tail if you have then read soul eater.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 25, 2008)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Anyone know of any good recommendations for some good shonen manga? Something along the lines of Dragon Ball, something new at least.


 
i'm guessing u've read Naruto, if not start with it first.
i'll try to give list, but choose yourself.

Bleach
D.Gray Man
Kekkaishi
Claymore 
666 Satan
Hunter x Hunter
Historys strongest disiple kenichi
Air Gear
Full Metal Alchemist
Death Note

these are all at least above average mangas, really good ones.

i recommend not to limit yourself to shounen only, there're greater mangas out there.

come back for more when u finish 'em.


----------



## Cronos (Oct 27, 2008)

i hear that Bleach and Deathnote are preety good..so i will try these when i have time


----------



## Solar old (Oct 27, 2008)

I definitely think you'll like Deathnote. It is a very original concept and is riveting to the end.


Bleach can be summed up pretty easily. "I are not strong enough, but I will be if I almost die enough times. I'm going to save these gurls I are loving so much (why you takN mai frendz?). I are also going to stop you, O uber strong villain that I cannot reach...but not until I kill all of your underlings and all of UR bases R mine"


----------



## Garfield (Oct 27, 2008)

Cronos said:


> i hear that Bleach and Deathnote are preety good..so i will try these when i have time


I feel like Bleach and Soul Eater are concepts that kind of tend to be better animes rather than mangas, same as DBZ but that's just me.

If you want good manga, you can't find many better than Death Note.Some people don't like it after halfway mark but I loved it same all the time


----------



## Wezdocking (Oct 30, 2008)

Solar said:


> Bleach can be summed up pretty easily. "I are not strong enough, but I will be if I almost die enough times. I'm going to save these gurls I are loving so much (why you takN mai frendz?). I are also going to stop you, O uber strong villain that I cannot reach...but not until I kill all of your underlings and all of UR bases R mine"



LOLLOLOLOOOL.


EDIT: LOOOOOOOOOLOLOLOLOOLOOOOOOOOOOLOLOLOLOL.


----------



## Fran (Oct 30, 2008)

I want yuri manga, but not of the ecchi/hardcore type.
Just some kissing, groping, twincest stuff that makes you go , awesome characters, great bapp-


...Oh ffs, I'll just go to the bath house


----------



## yopakfu (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm searching for something like *20th CB, Gantz, Ressentiment, Monster, Pluto*. 
A little bit seinen, a mature story and interesting story with suspense, mystery etc. Can someone recommend some manga's?


----------



## The Doctor (Nov 1, 2008)

yopakfu said:


> I'm searching for something like *20th CB, Gantz, Ressentiment*.
> A little bit seinen, a mature story and interesting story with suspense, mystery etc. Can someone recommend some manga's?


Try Pluto or Monster. They are from the same mangaka as 20th CB.


----------



## yopakfu (Nov 1, 2008)

Afro TB said:


> Try Pluto or Monster. They are from the same mangaka as 20th CB.


Yeah sorry forgot to mention them, I already read them.


----------



## Nevyn (Nov 1, 2008)

General suggestions post

Gender bender:
Hanakimi (boys over flowers)
Tokyo Crazy Paradise
Girl Got Game
Pretty Face
Basara
and the ever popular Ouran 

Action:
Black Cat
Get Backers

Food, yes Food:
Addicted to curry

Slice of life/love
Cat Street
The Wallflower (Perfect Girl Evolution)
Tramps Like Us (Kimi wa Peto)
Kare Kano

Sports:
Eyesheild 21
Crimson Hero
hikaru no go (yes i know it's aboard game but it's strangely exciting)

Horror/Action (the bloody stuff)
Dorohedoro
Berserk
Hellsing

School, Punks, Yakuza craziness:
Great Teacher Onizuka
Gokusen

Adorable Cuteness that is actually a good read and highly reccomended:
Yotsubato

Music, silent and yet somehow still intresting and funny:
Nodame Cantible 

Supernatural:
Mushishi
D.Grey Man
xxxHolic
Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicle
Petshop of Horrors
Mekakushi no Kuni (Land of the blindfold)

I've read them all or am in the process of reading them.

ta-ta for now


----------



## p-lou (Nov 1, 2008)

yopakfu said:


> I'm searching for something like *20th CB, Gantz, Ressentiment, Monster, Pluto*.
> A little bit seinen, a mature story and interesting story with suspense, mystery etc. Can someone recommend some manga's?



I haven't read it yet, but I've heard really good things about _Sanctuary._  From what I've been told/read about it, it seems like something that should fit along those lines.


----------



## C. Hook (Nov 2, 2008)

The Killstrike said:


> if you haven't read fairy tail if you have then read soul eater.



Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha...



Fairy Tail... On level... With 20th Century Boys...


----------



## Dr. Insano (Nov 2, 2008)

Anyone know any post-apocalyptic type manga?  I've read Dragon Head and Highschool of the Dead.


----------



## The Doctor (Nov 2, 2008)

Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind, Mother Sarah, Battle Angel Alita, Hokuto no Ken....


----------



## Dr. Insano (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks man.


----------



## mrbaked (Nov 6, 2008)

Is Fairy Tail and One Piece any good?


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 6, 2008)

mrbaked said:


> Is Fairy Tail and One Piece any good?


 
i'm reading OP, but not fairy tail.
i find OP a little interesting after (roughly) chapter 500. to me first 500 chapters are just repetative/identical arcs, pretty slow. also u may have problem with art style or utterly love it.


----------



## Lusankya (Nov 6, 2008)

Dr. Insano said:


> Anyone know any post-apocalyptic type manga?  I've read Dragon Head and Highschool of the Dead.



BLAME!
Yokohama Kaidashi Kikou(kinda)


----------



## MdB (Nov 8, 2008)

mrbaked said:


> Is Fairy Tail and One Piece any good?



Read One Piece, it's one of the better Shonen's out there. And don't listen to the other guys opinion, he got bad taste.


----------



## Jealousy (Nov 8, 2008)

I don't care how much flak I get for saying it, but One Piece is a steaming pile of  dog shit on the perfectly manicured lawn  of mainstream manga.


----------



## Sarun (Nov 8, 2008)

Is there any manga that has the so called "bad" side (almost) equal in terms protagonists'?
Even if it's not action, it's fine.


----------



## The Doctor (Nov 8, 2008)

mrbaked said:


> Is Fairy Tail and One Piece any good?


One Piece is good stuff, you should read it. Fairy Tail on the other hand...


----------



## Shadowace (Nov 10, 2008)

Any other good ones for people who liked the fighting,comedy and a little romance like ga-rei, soul eater, naruto, bleach? (also that doesn't have the weird "cutesy" art style like hunter x hunter)


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 10, 2008)

You could try Aqua Knight.  It's got good comedy and action as well as an interesting world.  Only 3 volumes but good stuff...

I've never heard anyone call HunterxHunter's art cutesy.



That Killua is adorable when he rips someone's still beating heart from their chest.


----------



## The Doctor (Nov 11, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> You could try Aqua Knight.  It's got good comedy and action as well as an interesting world.  Only 3 volumes but good stuff...


Aqua Knight is really good, I would recommend it to anyone. It's a refreshing shounen with awesome characters such as Ruliya and Alcantara. The latter might not cause a good first impression but Kishiro made a superb job when he developed him.

The world by itself is fantastic, giving that One Piece sensation of endless adventure.

It also has a good set of powers and differences between them. Kishiro also makes a good use of it, creating good fights. The fact that some characters fight using an armor that resembles a diver suit from the first half of XX century while riding an orca caught my attention.

It's a shame that it only has 3 volumes and the end might be a little disappointing because Kishiro wanted to start GUNNM: LO and it may feel it was rushed but that isn't really a problem. Well, Kishiro promissed that he would continue this after he finishes GLO. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## BVB (Nov 11, 2008)

Can anyone recommend me a good sports manga?

I've read eyeshield 21, slam dunk and the first part of captain tsubasa


----------



## Kizaru (Nov 11, 2008)

Karotte said:


> Can anyone recommend me a good sports manga?
> 
> I've read eyeshield 21, slam dunk and the first part of captain tsubasa



Hajime no Ippo! Not sure if it would be called a sports manga by many. 

I need a new shonen to read. I was thinking of Reborn, anything else I should check out?


----------



## p-lou (Nov 11, 2008)

Karotte said:


> Can anyone recommend me a good sports manga?
> 
> I've read eyeshield 21, slam dunk and the first part of captain tsubasa



I've yet to read it, but I've heard H2 is good.  You may also want to check out Rookies.  Both are about baseball.



Kizaru said:


> I need a new shonen to read. I was thinking of Reborn, anything else I should check out?



Houshin Engi


----------



## Kizaru (Nov 11, 2008)

p-lou said:


> I've yet to read it, but I've heard H2 is good.  You may also want to check out Rookies.  Both are about baseball.
> 
> 
> 
> Houshin Engi



Wow awesome.   Looks much better than all the other shonen stuff out there. (Excluding One Piece ) I wouldn't mind if you recommended me some more series to check out. I like your tastes.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 11, 2008)

Irvine Kinneas said:


> I need more mangas to occupy my time.
> 
> Mangas I read/have read:
> 
> ...


I have come back to the thread to seek more manga.

*New manga to add to my "up to date/read" list:*

I"s (I fucking loved this manga)
Air Gear
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi
Kekkaishi
Katekyo Hitman Reborn!
to-LOVE-ru
Bitter Virgin

More suggestions please.


----------



## p-lou (Nov 11, 2008)

^
Battle Angel Alita
Berserk
Shin Angyo Onshi
Monster
Slam Dunk
Akira
Anything else by Urasawa Naoki or Inoue Takehiko



Kizaru said:


> Wow awesome.   Looks much better than all the other shonen stuff out there. (Excluding One Piece ) I wouldn't mind if you recommended me some more series to check out. I like your tastes.



Just shounen?  I don't read a lot of shounen, but I'll try.  You've probably read most of these, but Hunter x Hunter, Fullmetal Alchemist, and Fist of the North Star are all excellent.  If you want to try some seinen, read the ones I listed above.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2008)

> More suggestions please



Read Eden.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 11, 2008)

Ciguatera. It takes some getting used to the art, but it's pretty good.


----------



## The Doctor (Nov 12, 2008)

Kizaru said:


> I need a new shonen to read. I was thinking of Reborn, anything else I should check out?


Aqua Knight


Irvine Kinneas said:


> I have come back to the thread to seek more manga.
> 
> *New manga to add to my "up to date/read" list:*
> 
> ...


p-lou's list is good but try these too:
Hokuto no Ken
Houshin Engi
Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind
Bastard!!
Blade of the Immortal
Mother Sarah


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 12, 2008)

Slam Dunk is another shounen with great comedy and surprisingly intense matches as well as a perfectly executed rivalry.  


About Aqua Knight, I love the limitless potential Kishiro put into his world.  It's got kind of a One Piece meets Norse mythology with some other aspects thrown in.  The sheer variety in his magic system, countries, artifacts and characters is staggering.  


Finally, I second Eden as a manga everyone should read.  I can't even describe how well written and powerful it is.


----------



## hakushiro109 (Nov 12, 2008)

_Hmm Zombie Loan is one of my favorite manga's im still reading it and it is by so far very good. 

And Loveless ive read it was a very good manga. 

Right now the manga im really reading is Category: Freaks. It has a good story and it has great art work as well... Has anyone herd of this manga? _


----------



## Aburamushi (Nov 12, 2008)

I would like a manga with random and unexpected stuff appearing all the time, like Gantz


----------



## Sarun (Nov 14, 2008)

I am reposting an earlier post of mine.



sarun uchiha said:


> Is there any manga that has the so called "bad" side (almost) equal in terms protagonists'?
> Even if it's not action, it's fine.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 14, 2008)

I assume you shounen so...Try HunterxHunter and Jojo's Bizarre Adventure.  Not only two of the best shounen but they've got some of my favorite villains ever.

If you want to try seinen than Battle Angel Alita has got a fantastic cast in general.  Monster has possibly the best manga villain of all time in Johan but it's more of a mystery/psychological thriller than action.


----------



## The Doctor (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm looking for a good shounen manga, with a good lead character and that don't take things too seriously. Action/Adventure/Fantasy/Comedy are my favorites genres but if you have something aside from that and that you think it's really good, you are more than welcomed to share it.

Shounens that I have already read/started reading:

*One Piece*
Samurai Deeper Kyo
*Houshin Engi
*JJBA
HxH
Naruto
Bleach
Fairy Tail
Soul Eater
*Aqua Knight
Hokuto no Ken
Saint Seiya*
D. Gray-man
Rurouni Kenshin
Hajime no Ippo
History Strongest Disciple Kenichi
Katekyo Hitman Reborn
Claymore
FMA*
Dragonball*
Slam Dunk
Death Note
Psyren

The bolded ones are my favorites out of those.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 14, 2008)

You could try Psyren...I hear good things about it.

You should read more jjba though! I promise it's awesome.


----------



## The Doctor (Nov 14, 2008)

I have already read Psyren. It's ok, nothing special. I forgot to put it on the list.

About JJBA, I have only read 2 volumes of Phantom blood and about 4 or 5 chapters of SBR. I just listed it because I wanted a different title.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 14, 2008)

Only other ones I can think of are Flame of Recca and Bastard!(it started shounen I think).

Bastard! especially is pretty damn popular.  Also Aishita no Joe is an option.  It's one of Urasawa's favorite shounen so it must be good.


----------



## The Doctor (Nov 14, 2008)

Ashita no Joe... yeah, I'll look for that. Thanks.


----------



## p-lou (Nov 16, 2008)

You could try 666 Satan, TB.  The ending was pretty crappy, but everything through the Rock Bird arc (about 13 of the 19 volumes) was pretty good.  There were quite a few early Dragonball vibes through out the first part that I thought were pretty well done.  It's not that great of a series, but it really does have some nice moments.


----------



## Lusankya (Nov 16, 2008)

Afro TB said:


> I'm looking for a good shounen manga, with a good lead character and that don't take things too seriously. Action/Adventure/Fantasy/Comedy are my favorites genres but if you have something aside from that and that you think it's really good, you are more than welcomed to share it.
> 
> Shounens that I have already read/started reading:
> 
> ...



Yu Yu Hakusho. Classic.


----------



## The Doctor (Nov 16, 2008)

p-lou said:


> You could try 666 Satan, TB.  The ending was pretty crappy, but everything through the Rock Bird arc (about 13 of the 19 volumes) was pretty good.  There were quite a few early Dragonball vibes through out the first part that I thought were pretty well done.  It's not that great of a series, but it really does have some nice moments.


I'll try that too.


Lusankya said:


> Yu Yu Hakusho. Classic.


I have already watched the anime. Is there any major difference?


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 17, 2008)

Afro TB said:


> I'm looking for a good shounen manga, with a good lead character and that don't take things too seriously. Action/Adventure/Fantasy/Comedy are my favorites genres but if you have something aside from that and that you think it's really good, you are more than welcomed to share it.
> 
> Shounens that I have already read/started reading:
> 
> ...


 

hmm, not in order of shounen or seinen, but good ones missing from your list

Eden - It's an Endless World
Kekkaishi
Blade of the Immortal
Gantz
Zetman

for detailed info go to Link removed


----------



## Karin Maaka (Nov 18, 2008)

hakushiro109 said:


> _
> Right now the manga im really reading is Category: Freaks. It has a good story and it has great art work as well... Has anyone herd of this manga? _



 I own the first 2 volumes of that one. 

 FINALLY, another main character with a bob haircut! 

 There just aren't enough of them. 



> I'm looking for a good shounen manga, with a good lead character and that don't take things too seriously. Action/Adventure/Fantasy/Comedy are my favorites genres but if you have something aside from that and that you think it's really good, you are more than welcomed to share it.
> 
> Shounens that I have already read/started reading:
> 
> ...



 I see no *Busou Renkin* on that list. 

 So I suggest that one. 

 You should like it if you like Bleach (because the beginning is similar and the comedy/fighting is similar), FMA (because it's about Alchemy, although it's very different), and Ruroni Kenshin (because it's by the same author).


----------



## The Doctor (Nov 18, 2008)

I've watched Busou Renkin anime. Is there any difference? He fights against Victor in the moon and some alchemists go rescue him in some kind of giant robot.


----------



## Nuzzie (Nov 23, 2008)

Afro, read Rookies. You'll like it I promise.

Also if you want something a bit different than what you usually (probably) read try *Kurosagi Corpse Delivery Service*

Oh, have you tried Toriko? Pretty good new manga that's sorta oldschool. It's basically taking the concept of food hunter guys in HxH and making an entire manga out of it. There's only about 20 chapters out at the moment though.


----------



## Picktokyo (Nov 23, 2008)

Gintama! and 13! by Sorachi Hideaki, great fantasy and imagination!


----------



## The Doctor (Nov 23, 2008)

Nuzzie said:


> Afro, read Rookies. You'll like it I promise.
> 
> Also if you want something a bit different than what you usually (probably) read try *Kurosagi Corpse Delivery Service*
> 
> Oh, have you tried Toriko? Pretty good new manga that's sorta oldschool. It's basically taking the concept of food hunter guys in HxH and making an entire manga out of it. There's only about 20 chapters out at the moment though.


Thanks, I'll try those. I also started Karakuri Circus. The panel that you posted in the "Rate this Manga Page" thread caught my attention. 



			
				Picktokyo said:
			
		

> Gintama! and 13! by Sorachi Hideaki, great fantasy and imagination!


I'm not a Gintama fan but I'll try 13 out.


----------



## Martinie (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi
I also need a recommend from you guys
Mangas I Read:
One Piece
Naruto
Bleach
Gantz

Now i´m searching a Manga like Gantz (so it should be Seinen, but i would also read shounen)
In Gantz I liked the drawing Stil, also the good character development, then the  Boobs^^ and many action!

Hope you can help me, it´s hard to wait two weeks for a new chapter


----------



## The Doctor (Nov 23, 2008)

Then try Berserk, Hellsing, Eden and Battle Angel Alita. All of them are dark mangas with lots of action. They are also much better than Gantz be it in plot or characters.

As for the boobs, I believe Eden and Berserk will satisfy that.


----------



## Nuzzie (Nov 23, 2008)

Afro TB said:


> Thanks, I'll try those. I also started Karakuri Circus. The panel that you posted in the "Rate this Manga Page" thread caught my attention.




The first 3 volumes or so are pretty great but unfortunately it goes downhill from there


----------



## The Doctor (Nov 23, 2008)

Nuzzie said:


> The first 3 volumes or so are pretty great but unfortunately it goes downhill from there


That's a shame 
I really liked the first volume.


----------



## ナルヒナ (Nov 25, 2008)

Hello, looking for a recommendation. Manga read so far:
666 Satan
Air Gear
Bleach
Death Note
Fairy Tail
High School of the Dead
Historys Strongest Disciple Kenichi
Hunter x Hunter
Ichigo 100%
Katekyo Hitman Reborn
Love Hina
Mahou Sensei Negima
Mirai Nikki
Monster Soul
Mx0
Naruto
One Piece
Psyren
Sekirei
Soul Eater


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 25, 2008)

ナルヒナ said:


> Hello, looking for a recommendation. Manga read so far:
> 666 Satan
> Air Gear
> Bleach
> ...


 
hmm, i would go with:

Kekkaishi
Eden - It's an endless world
Berserk
Gantz
Zetman
Blade of immortal
Shin Angyo Onshi
Gantz
D. Gray Man
Ares
Claymore 


these are all above average mangas, all worth reading.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 25, 2008)

Naruto
Bleach
One Piece 
Soul Eater
Worst


----------



## The Doctor (Nov 25, 2008)

ナルヒナ said:


> Hello, looking for a recommendation. Manga read so far:
> 666 Satan
> Air Gear
> Bleach
> ...


Since you have only listed shounen...

Houshin Engi
Saint Seiya
Hokuto no Ken
YuYu Hakusho  
Aqua Knight
Dragonball

Also mangas that I haven't actually read but are also recommended:

JoJo's Bizarre Aventure
Slam Dunk

If you want Seinen:

Berserk
Battle Angel Alita
Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind
Blade of the Immortal
Vinland Saga
Akira
Bastard!!

This should keep you busy for a while.


----------



## ナルヒナ (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks. =]


----------



## E (Nov 26, 2008)

BLACK LAGOON

I CANNOT STRESS THIS ENOUGH


----------



## Di@BoLik (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks for the recommendations. I'm currently hooked on Historys Strongest Disciple Kenichi. Its awesome


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 28, 2008)

Any recommendations for any epic Seinen manga with plenty of action?


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 28, 2008)

Genibus Nitito Canus said:


> Any recommendations for any epic Seinen manga with plenty of action?



Berserk 

Bastard

Gantz


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 28, 2008)

Speaking of Shounen, I've been getting into Veritas lately. Very decent for a Manhwa.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 28, 2008)

Genibus Nitito Canus said:


> Speaking of Shounen, I've been getting into Veritas lately. Very decent for a Manhwa.



Speaking of Manhwa,you should try Ares..kickass..just kickass..

The art style might put you off,but the story is great and the characters memorable..


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 28, 2008)

Might do that. Thanks.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 28, 2008)

Ciupy said:


> Berserk
> 
> Bastard
> 
> Gantz


 
i tried Bastard few times but i just couldnt ignore art style, it is too shabby for my taste. probably i'll start reading it when i get bored too much. i'm sure story wise it should be one of the best.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 28, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> i tried Bastard few times but i just couldnt ignore art style, it is too shabby for my taste. probably i'll start reading it when i get bored too much. i'm sure story wise it should be one of the best.



That is the earlier art,later on the art becomes..well,it becomes incredible..


----------



## Aryashinai (Nov 28, 2008)

If you're looking for a good seinen, u could try also MPD Psycho, Jiraishin and Blame! Especially Blame! is imbalanced (if u like sci-fi and nihilistic worlds by T. Nihei). Though Gantz is one of my fav too.


----------



## The Doctor (Nov 28, 2008)

Genibus Nitito Canus said:


> Any recommendations for any epic Seinen manga with plenty of action?


Besides Berserk and Bastard, you should also read:

Blade of the Immortal
Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind
Battle Angel Alita
Shin Angyo Onshi (manhwa)
Akira

Those are pretty good.


----------



## Blinus (Nov 29, 2008)

20th Century Boys and 21st Century Boys.

Monster rocks too.

As does Higurashi no Naku Koro Ni.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm now reading an interesting Seinen. Zetman is a Seinen manga that I would recommend.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 29, 2008)

Hey everyone i have been pretty bored the past few days and am looking for some new mangas to read. I would prefer if it has some action in it and a good story but i will look at anything. Seinen or Shounen is fine i don't care which one.

Mangas i read/are reading:

Naruto
Soul Eater
D. Grayman
Bakuman
Deadman Wonderland
Gantz
Katekyo Hitman Reborn


----------



## The Doctor (Nov 29, 2008)

Berserk, Battle Angel Alita, One Piece, Vinland Saga, Vagabond, Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind, Shin Angyo Onshi. All of them have action, with superb story and characters.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 29, 2008)

Afro TB said:


> Berserk, *Battle Angel Alita, One Piece, Vinland Saga, Vagabond*, Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind, Shin Angyo Onshi. All of them have action, with superb story and characters.



Hmm i was making a list of possible manga i wanted to read and those were on my list. So they are all pretty good right.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 29, 2008)

Hunter x Hunter 

Watch the anime first, though.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 30, 2008)

Proxy said:


> Hunter x Hunter
> 
> Watch the anime first, though.



I was considering reading it until i looked at the art , and then i heard about the hard working Togashi and that kind of put me off . Maybe one day i will.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 30, 2008)

Platnium said:


> I was considering reading it until i looked at the art , and then i heard about the hard working Togashi and that kind of put me off . Maybe one day i will.



The art put me off as well, initially, but it's a non problem after a few chapters or so. That's why it's best to watch the anime first. It stays pretty true to the manga work, but with better quality. 

If not, ready Fairy Tail. My suggestion would be for HxH, though


----------



## KohZa (Nov 30, 2008)

Platnium said:


> Hey everyone i have been pretty bored the past few days and am looking for some new mangas to read. I would prefer if it has some action in it and a good story but i will look at anything. Seinen or Shounen is fine i don't care which one.
> 
> Mangas i read/are reading:
> 
> ...


well try fairy tail,kekkaishi,bakuman,REAL and alive the final evolution


----------



## Sharada (Nov 30, 2008)

*Love Hina
*Genre: harem, comedy
*
Instant teen
*Genre: romance, comedy


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 30, 2008)

Platnium said:


> I was considering reading it until i looked at the art , and then i heard about the hard working Togashi and that kind of put me off . Maybe one day i will.



Try History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi!


----------



## Naruto San (Nov 30, 2008)

Platnium said:


> Hey everyone i have been pretty bored the past few days and am looking for some new mangas to read. I would prefer if it has some action in it and a good story but i will look at anything. Seinen or Shounen is fine i don't care which one.
> 
> Mangas i read/are reading:
> 
> ...



Psyren 
Matrix vs. Jules Verne.


----------



## Livio (Nov 30, 2008)

A couple of seinen titles...
*20th Century Boys* Sci-Fi, Psychological, Mystery, Historical, Drama

*Akira* Sci-fi

*Blade of the Immortal* Supernatural, Samurai, Horror, Historical

*Monster* Psychological, Mystery

*Trigun & Trigun Maximum* Adventure, Action, Comedy, Drama, Sci-Fi


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 1, 2008)

*Mangas I would recommend*
Bastard!

Id​ 
Jojo's Bizarre Adventure

Trigun

Samurai Deeper Kyo

Yu Yu Hakusho

Zetman​ 

Just a few. ​


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Dec 1, 2008)

Platnium said:


> Hey everyone i have been pretty bored the past few days and am looking for some new mangas to read. I would prefer if it has some action in it and a good story but i will look at anything. Seinen or Shounen is fine i don't care which one.



Full Metal Alchemist
Hokuto No Ken


----------



## Fran (Dec 1, 2008)

Throwing _Change Boy_ here. This one's conventionally shounen in all but the fights, and there are LOTS of fights. This is awesome.
a gimp and a bully change bodies. let the fighting ensue!


----------



## AvengedX (Dec 1, 2008)

I love lots of manga, but my number 1 recommendation right now is Eyeshield 21. In the non-manga realm I would recommend Last Exile to anyone that has not seen it yet. 26 episodes of greatness.


----------



## Turrin (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm looking for a good action manga that focuses on Dragons, Dragoons, or Dragon Slayers. I don't know why i am intrested in this, but i just haven't seen many mangas that focuses on Dragons which seems wierd to me with them being such a big mythological focus. The only one with any corrilation to this is Fairy Tale which i am reading. 

I am also looking for an action manga about mages, wizards, etc... I have read orphan and it was alright. Really i want to see a good medevil manga that incoperates all these things like Berserk or to an certain extent vinland saga does.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 2, 2008)

Turrin said:


> I'm looking for a good action manga that focuses on Dragons, Dragoons, or Dragon Slayers. I don't know why i am intrested in this, but i just haven't seen many mangas that focuses on Dragons which seems wierd to me with them being such a big mythological focus. The only one with any corrilation to this is Fairy Tale which i am reading.
> 
> I am also looking for an action manga about mages, wizards, etc... I have read orphan and it was alright. Really i want to see a good medevil manga that incoperates all these things like Berserk or to an certain extent vinland saga does.



This seems like you're mentioning Fairy Tail, for the first couple of things you're looking for, as you've already mentioned. Aside from that, I'm not really sure about any other manga.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 3, 2008)

I need some new manga. Something interesting. Something DBZ like at least.


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 6, 2008)

great news. 
For those who wanted to read Eden- It's an endless World, I found a place to read it online.

Enjoy!!

Link removed


----------



## The Imp (Dec 7, 2008)

can anyone tell me if one piece is good and a little bit about it's plot. i was going to try it but my friend said all that happens is that luffy and his crew just kick some pirates ass, get their bounty raised and then the process repeats. is this true? if it isn't could you please tell me what it is about. 

your help is greatly appreciated


----------



## p-lou (Dec 7, 2008)

kurono76767 said:


> can anyone tell me if one piece is good and a little bit about it's plot. i was going to try it but my friend said all that happens is that luffy and his crew just kick some pirates ass, get their bounty raised and then the process repeats. is this true? if it isn't could you please tell me what it is about.
> 
> your help is greatly appreciated



That's like saying Sherlock Holmes novels are just about a detective that solves mysterious crimes or that Star Wars is about spaceships and aliens.  Sure it's accurate, but it's so barebones and vague that it doesn't really say much about what they're about.

Yes One Piece is good.  In fact, it's very good.  Above all else, the plot is about the adventure the main character and his friends are on and how each one of them is pursuing their dreams.  Become the greatest pirate.  Strongest swordsman.  Draw a map of the entire world.  So on and so forth.  It's the conflicts that they get themselves in along the way that makes it interesting.  Government conspiracies and oppression.  Slavery.  Civil Wars.  A self proclaimed god's imposed oppression on people.  Impending world war.  And the occasional foe whose ambition is the same as the main characters'.

You should definitely give it a shot.  There's plenty of action.  Engaging characters.  Some very good storytelling.  Good humor.  Nice art.  But most of all, it's flat out fun to read.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 13, 2008)

For those who love reading Seinen, I would recommend Vagabond, and Parasyte. Both excellent mangas to read.


----------



## Sarun (Dec 13, 2008)

I would like to have some recommendations on mangas with antivillains.


----------



## newbieFans (Dec 17, 2008)

Can anyone recommend some manga where the setting is on medieval time like Vinland Saga(ugghh...hate to wait monthly)....not like Berserk where the villain are demons....I'm just want real world villain.Thanks


----------



## KohZa (Dec 17, 2008)

newbieFans said:


> Can anyone recommend some manga where the setting is on medieval time like Vinland Saga(ugghh...hate to wait monthly)....not like Berserk where the villain are demons....I'm just want real world villain.Thanks


uhh how about claymore?


----------



## Nuzzie (Dec 17, 2008)

did you even read his post?

Specifically this part:

"not like Berserk where the villain are demons....I'm just want real world villain.Thanks"

Anyway, sorry I can't help you newbie. The closest i can think of is Historie, but I don't think that's what you're looking for really


----------



## newbieFans (Dec 20, 2008)

thanks nuzzie...I will try it.


----------



## Olgiebear (Dec 20, 2008)

I recommend Soul Eater. <3


----------



## newbieFans (Dec 20, 2008)

^ but it has magic thing.....I'm pretty tired abot that.
Oh yeah guys....can you recommend manga about highschooler gang/thug life??? just post it as many as you can...


----------



## Nuzzie (Dec 21, 2008)

Crows: Arlong Park

Worst: here

Also Rokudenashi Blues

Oh and Shonan Junai Gumi


----------



## newbieFans (Dec 21, 2008)

@ Nuzzie...
Oh my Gawd....thanks so much...as for Shounan JG, I've been search it since mid last year cuz my friend told me that GTO has prekuel, but I didn't know the title
Onizuka rules man...


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Dec 23, 2008)

Can someone recommend me a manga thats like a little bit of fantasy/sci-fi/action?


----------



## Nuzzie (Dec 23, 2008)

Juanita Tequila said:


> Can someone recommend me a manga thats like a little bit of fantasy/sci-fi/action?



Aqua Knight came to mind immediately. Definitely worth a read


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2008)

Anyone recommend me a manga similar to Hana Yori Dango? I have zero info on Shoujo manga's


----------



## ii_can_save_myself (Dec 23, 2008)

i love B.O.D.Y and Fruit Basket


----------



## ATY (Dec 24, 2008)

Wors is one of the best mangas ive ever ead second only to hajime no ippo everythin g about it is kick ass i would reccomend it to any one read it you will love


----------



## Dante10 (Dec 26, 2008)

Is anyone gonna start scanning Bastard! again?


----------



## The Doctor (Dec 26, 2008)

If I'm not mistaken, there is a user called Violent Man who is scanning Bastard!!. You can check it on the Bastard!! pimping project thread.


----------



## p-lou (Dec 26, 2008)

Yeah.  He scanned volume 11 not too long ago and as far as I know is going to do more.  You can get Japanese raws up through volume 24 in the manga dump.

Then there's the option of actually buying it.  Volume 18 comes out in English next month.


----------



## Klue (Dec 30, 2008)

Anything similar to "My Balls" - an adult, comedy manga?


----------



## Nuzzie (Dec 30, 2008)

Klue said:


> Anything similar to "My Balls" - an adult, comedy manga?



Haven't read My Balls, but for an adult comedy you can't go wrong with Ebichu

I haven't read the manga but the anime was hilarious. #lurk has Volume 1 and 2 chapters of Volume 2

Golden Boy is also fantastic


----------



## The Doctor (Dec 30, 2008)

Klue said:


> Anything similar to "My Balls" - an adult, comedy manga?


You mean, something extremelly ecchi? Kissxsis.


----------



## Gain (Dec 31, 2008)

Right now I'm looking for some 70's manga not written by any of the greats like Nagai or Osamu, but is still good enough to give a look.

Any genre is fine.


----------



## BVB (Jan 2, 2009)

Can anyone recommend me a manga, that is similar to suzuka?


----------



## Hikaru-Kaoru (Jan 2, 2009)

I would like to read a shoujo like Ouran or Beauty pop.
Does anyone know one, please?


----------



## Ooter (Jan 2, 2009)

Anybody got any good seinen/shounen gore mangas, i already read bleach, claymore, vinland saga, gantz and berserk. any other cool sword fighting manga's out there?


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 2, 2009)

Ooter said:


> Anybody got any good seinen/shounen gore mangas, i already read bleach, claymore, vinland saga, gantz and berserk. any other cool sword fighting manga's out there?


 
Sword fighting
*Vagabond*
*Blade of the Immortal*
*Samurai Deeper Kyo*
*Ares*
*Ubel Blatt*

extra
*Eden - It's an Endless World*
*Kekkaishi*



come for more when you finish these.


----------



## The Doctor (Jan 2, 2009)

Ooter said:


> Anybody got any good seinen/shounen gore mangas, i already read bleach, claymore, vinland saga, gantz and berserk. any other cool sword fighting manga's out there?


Good sword fighting mangas?
Vagabond, Lone Wolf and Cub and Blade of the Immortal.

Battle Angel Alita and Fist of the North Star are excellent mangas and have a fair amount of gore. They don't usually fight with swords though, it's more like kung fu fighting, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Hikaru-Kaoru (Jan 3, 2009)

Does someone know any good shoujo for me?
Please...


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 3, 2009)

^Have you tried Paradise Kiss?


----------



## Hikaru-Kaoru (Jan 3, 2009)

^No i have not, I see it has the same writer as Nana.
I shall read, thanks.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 3, 2009)

You might want to check out the anime too. It's also pretty good.


----------



## newbieFans (Jan 4, 2009)

@Windwaker

maybe you can try I''s and ranma 1/2


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 4, 2009)

newbieFans said:


> @Windwaker
> 
> maybe you can try I''s and ranma 1/2



Already read the first and didnt really like the second, thanks though.


----------



## Fran (Jan 4, 2009)

Hai.
I want some yuri manga.
Preferably one that doesn't cross into the 'H' territory. Bordering/very ecchi is fine. @@; completely new to this, but would prefer something mature, and mature in the sense that it is targetted for adults, not H.

Just something to make me go  Dawww.


----------



## Jiraiya's Girl (Jan 4, 2009)

I read Chibi Vampire and Vampire Doll.  I recomend them both.  :


----------



## Midnite Rider (Jan 6, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> Hai.
> I want some yuri manga.
> Preferably one that doesn't cross into the 'H' territory. Bordering/very ecchi is fine. @@; completely new to this, but would prefer something mature, and mature in the sense that it is targetted for adults, not H.
> 
> Just something to make me go  Dawww.



If your talking about Seinen Yuri fanservice manga then your probably like something along the lines of Ikki Tousen, Mai-otome, and Venus vs Virus. If your looking for a deep plot then something along the lines of Oniisama E, Kannazuki no miko, Revolutionary girl Utena(though the anime is far superior), and the Rose of the Versailles.

Also Hayate x Blade is something I'd highly recommend for it's comedy and excellent story.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jan 13, 2009)

Just finished reading Berserk. I'm on a downer - i need something funny and light hearted but hopefully with as tight a plot as Berserk has.

I have read the HST - i love the humor in One Piece which is probably my favourite manga along with Berserk. 

Any idea's ?


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 13, 2009)

dunno what u have read so far, if not:

*Bleach*
*Kekkaishi*
*Historys strongest disiple Kenichi* (really funny, i laughed my ass off whole time)


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jan 13, 2009)

thanks for the reply i will go along with FMA and HSDK


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Jan 13, 2009)

Is Sensei Negima a great manga? I start reading it, but gave up around chapter 30... will it be always like that? childish?


----------



## Fran (Jan 15, 2009)

I want another seinen yuri manga.

Err. I've started reading Maria-holic. Some yuri x crossdressing is hawt too.
Oh. Cross Dressing! 
Already read: No Bra

Moar!


----------



## Quagles (Jan 16, 2009)

Alright I've watched a lot of anime, but barely touched any manga. So I'm looking around to start one to see if I ill be able to enjoy it as much as anime  pretty much not read anything except of owning a few books of Ouran High school host club and Full Metal Panic.

Here is my  so you can see out of it what type of manga that could suit me.

What I'm NOT looking for: 
Never ending Shounen with 800chapters, such as One Piece, Naruto, Bleach, etc

Not a show I can expect will be animated a 2nd season for sure or is already airing as an anime. Such as One Outs and Kaiji, Black Lagoon

Preferably not shoujo or pure romance either. 

So pretty much, anything but a shoujo or something thats still on-going as an anime, unless they've twisted the story to be so much different. You can also recommend me mangas of anime I've already watched, if you know the manga is superior compared to the anime. Thanks.


----------



## The Doctor (Jan 16, 2009)

Quagles said:


> Alright I've watched a lot of anime, but barely touched any manga. So I'm looking around to start one to see if I ill be able to enjoy it as much as anime  pretty much not read anything except of owning a few books of Ouran High school host club and Full Metal Panic.
> 
> Here is my  so you can see out of it what type of manga that could suit me.
> 
> ...


I have read that list of yours and I have to say that I don't know 80% of those animes and, because of that, I can't tell what is your taste.

So I'll just say some titles that are excellent.

Vagabond
Berserk
Nausicaä of the Valley of the Wind
Battle Angel Alita & Battle Angel Alita: Last Order
Pluto
Real
Houshin Engi
Aqua Knight
Akira

There are much more awesome mangas but I think these will keep you occupied for a while.

Also, since we are here, you should watch Monster or read it. Also, watch Cowboy Bebop (series), Samurai Champloo, Michiko e Hatchin and any movie by Miyazaki.

I don't know if you have watched these(couldn't find them on the list) but they are pretty good.


Edit - Btw, OP manga >>> OP anime.


----------



## p-lou (Jan 16, 2009)

Gain said:


> Right now I'm looking for some 70's manga not written by any of the greats like Nagai or Osamu, but is still good enough to give a look.
> 
> Any genre is fine.



There most likely aren't going to be scans of manga that old if it isn't by a big shot.  You may want to look into some Koike stuff.  He's an established name and well known, but not as much as Nagai or Tezuka.



The Bloody Nine said:


> Just finished reading Berserk. I'm on a downer - i need something funny and light hearted but hopefully with as tight a plot as Berserk has.
> 
> I have read the HST - i love the humor in One Piece which is probably my favourite manga along with Berserk.
> 
> Any idea's ?



Houshin Engi


----------



## The Doctor (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm looking for an adventure/action/comedy manga. If possible, I'd like a completed one.

Mangas that I have read:

One Piece
Aqua  Knight
Flame of Recca
MAR
Houshin Engi
Naruto
Bleach
HxH
Soul Eater
Yu Yu Hakusho
Dragonball
Kinnikuman
Psyren
3x3 Eyes
Katekyo Hitman Reborn
D.Gray-man
Fairy Tail
JJBA
666 Satan

Is there any recommendations?


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 20, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> I'm looking for an adventure/action/comedy manga. If possible, I'd like a completed one.
> 
> Mangas that I have read:
> 
> ...




History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi,a great manga,great fights,very likeable characters and most of all,full of humour..I laughed with tears at certain points..

But..it ain't completed..


----------



## The Doctor (Jan 20, 2009)

OH, I forgot Kenichi, I've already read it.


----------



## p-lou (Jan 20, 2009)

How about you finish Monster you bum.


----------



## The Doctor (Jan 20, 2009)

I want something new.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 20, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> I want something new.



Hajime no Ippo..if you've got the guts to read 800+ chapters..and still going..


----------



## Fran (Jan 22, 2009)

I still want a decent yuri(lesbian)/gender-bender/comedy anime/manga. :ho
Preferably a more mature one. Fanservice, ecchi, whatever is fine...


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 22, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> I'm looking for an adventure/action/comedy manga. If possible, I'd like a completed one.
> 
> Mangas that I have read:
> 
> ...


 

Blue Dragon: Ral & Grado (short but very good, completed)
Shin Angyo Onshii (completed)

very good ongoing ones

Eden - It's an Endless World
Berserk (best ever)
Kekkaishi


----------



## Fran (Jan 25, 2009)

Just finished GTO
It was an absolutely spectacular read. Much better than the anime ending, and much more ecchi parts.

Heart-breaking, mind-blowing, GAR-Onizuka actions 

I love that guy. 9.5/10


----------



## TalikX (Jan 25, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> Just finished GTO
> It was an absolutely spectacular read. Much better than the anime ending, and much more ecchi parts.
> 
> Heart-breaking, mind-blowing, GAR-Onizuka actions
> ...



I've been trying to find where to read the GTO manga, can you provide me with any links? Thanks.


----------



## Hikaru-Kaoru (Jan 27, 2009)

Does anyone know a good shoujo for me, please?


----------



## The Imp (Jan 28, 2009)

I've been hearing a lot of good things about the manga Monster and I've been wndering would it be better for me to go the anime rooute or the manga route? Does the anime do the manga justice? Does the story stay close to the manga? 

If someone could answer these questions i'd be very grateful.


----------



## Fran (Jan 29, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> I've been hearing a lot of good things about the manga Monster and I've been wndering would it be better for me to go the anime rooute or the manga route? Does the anime do the manga justice? Does the story stay close to the manga?
> 
> If someone could answer these questions i'd be very grateful.



The anime is a panel-for-panel copy of the manga, with colour to boot! ~ I'd go the anime route. There a few exceptions where cross-symbols are removed, but that's minor. There's also Nina's smexy fawking voice.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 31, 2009)

If anyone has any recommendations to a manga similar to Battle royale. Not story wise but gory/epic *To me anyway* wise. It could have a different plot but still have good backstory/sad moments/and cool fighting and semi realistic fighting. I know it's asking for alot but go for it, any manga sounds good to me.


----------



## Nuzzie (Jan 31, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> If anyone has any recommendations to a manga similar to Battle royale. Not story wise but gory/epic *To me anyway* wise. It could have a different plot but still have good backstory/sad moments/and cool fighting and semi realistic fighting. I know it's asking for alot but go for it, any manga sounds good to me.



Berserk.

It's fighting can get ridiculous but you should like it.


----------



## The Doctor (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm looking for a good cyberpunk. Is there any outstanding one like GUNNM?


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 31, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> I'm looking for a good cyberpunk. Is there any outstanding one like GUNNM?



Try BLAME..


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 31, 2009)

Nuzzie said:


> Berserk.
> 
> It's fighting can get ridiculous but you should like it.



To easy man, already caught up


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 1, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> To easy man, already caught up



Try Battle angel alita

or 

Shin Angyo Onshii

or 

Shamo


I actually reccomend all 3


----------



## p-lou (Feb 1, 2009)

Did you really just recommend Shin Angyo Onshi to a person who has Munsu in his avatar?


----------



## arunachala_1008 (Feb 2, 2009)

hey, while we're on the topic of gory manga, i was wondering about battle royale. i watched the 2 movies, is it worth reading the manga, or are the two basically the same.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 3, 2009)

arunachala_1008 said:


> hey, while we're on the topic of gory manga, i was wondering about battle royale. i watched the 2 movies, is it worth reading the manga, or are the two basically the same.



Very much worth it. I enjoyed the movies but the manga/book expand on backstory alot more making it even better then it already was. 

@Guy who suggested titles. Already in Shin, almost done and love it. Other two I'll look for, can't seem to find em on one manga.


----------



## Chai Tea (Feb 15, 2009)

Does anyone have good horror recommendations for manga?


----------



## JapanesePrincess911 (Feb 15, 2009)

I would deffinatly say...READ BLACK CAT! It is seriously a really good manga. Its also an anime! i love it! not nearly as much as naruto, but It's still pretty awsome.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 15, 2009)

Neither one of those are really horror 

Uzumaki is a really freaky manga though


----------



## Fran (Feb 16, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> Neither one of those are really horror
> 
> Uzumaki is a really freaky manga though



Fuan No Tane is also good. There are some really freaky moments.



I just finished reading Soul Eater. It's really good, several notches above your average shonen. 

Medusa pek


----------



## ~Flippy (Feb 16, 2009)

Soekihime said:


> Does anyone have good horror recommendations for manga?



Some might consider Battle Royale as a horror, considering its very graphic nature and subjectively scary scenario. 

Also, some that people should check out for the hell of it: 

Rosario x Vampire
Chibi Vampire (Karin) 
Rebirth


----------



## Midzuno (Feb 16, 2009)

*Gantz *is amazing... But only for adults: violence, sex, blood, egoism, surviving,  friendship, leadership, self-improvement, self-sacrifice, team-work, love, passion, etc.:repstorm

*Death Note* is also good. Finding the line between the good and evil, deductive thinking, conspiracy... 

Those 2 are for adults. If you are a child, just go for *Naruto *or *Doraemon*.


----------



## Darth (Feb 16, 2009)

*Liar Game..*

it makes you think..

>.>


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 16, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Very much worth it. I enjoyed the movies but the manga/book expand on backstory alot more making it even better then it already was.
> 
> @Guy who suggested titles. Already in Shin, almost done and love it. Other two I'll look for, can't seem to find em on one manga.



Dont forget

Shamo and Battle angel alita

also gantz


----------



## Fran (Feb 16, 2009)

Off the top of my head, for *Seinen*, I've read, and loved:
-Shin Angyo Onshi


-Vinland Saga

Enjoyed:
-Berserk
-Hellsing

Liked:
-Vagabond
-Gantz

I was stupid enough to spoil myself by reading BAA, so I will have to wait a year before I read that to make me forget.

I've read several more probably. Trying to expand my list. What'll be next?


----------



## BVB (Feb 16, 2009)

Must read for anyone:

Great Teacher Onizuka!


----------



## ~Flippy (Feb 16, 2009)

Any scary vampire ones?


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 16, 2009)

Hellsing is the only one that comes to mind that doesnt suck


----------



## Fran (Feb 17, 2009)

Can someone advocate, without giving too much of the plot away, why I should start reading JJBA, and if it takes a long time to go get into?


----------



## wolves1211 (Feb 17, 2009)

Looking for something like Death Note something intelligent suspensfull and makes you think..........I thought Death Note was amazing


----------



## Mishimoto (Feb 17, 2009)

20th Century Boys
Monster

Go and read these mangas now! as they are a million times more intelligent and suspensfull than death note


----------



## C. Hook (Feb 17, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> Can someone advocate, without giving too much of the plot away, why I should start reading JJBA, and if it takes a long time to go get into?



The first two parts are very different from the next parts, and use a completely different fighting system. However, they are just as enjoyable. The first part is more about a smaller level conflict between Johnathon and Dio, while the second part is a globe-trotting adventure. The third part is much more like the second part, but it ends with an incredibly epic fight between Dio and Johtaro.

The only thing I must ask: Do you hate muscles?


----------



## M?gas Strategos (Feb 18, 2009)

Read Historie.


----------



## Fran (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm reading 20th Century Boys now.
If you liked Monster, you'll cum everytime you turn the page.

It's so good.
It's so good.
It's so good.
It's so good.
It's so good.
It's so good.
It's so good.
It's so good.
It's so good.
It's so good.
It's so good.
It's so good.
It's so good.
It's so good.
It's so good.
It's so good.


----------



## Fran (Feb 19, 2009)

Megan Fox said:


> Hi. Is there any anime or even manga that has the main role falling in love with his best friends sister which then leads to complications etc between them all, like, how they will deal with it and shit? Saw a movie yesterday and thought it'd be interesting to see in a anime or manga.



[Clannad]  Sunohara's sister popped into mind.
"Oniiiiii~chan"


----------



## Hikaru-Kaoru (Feb 20, 2009)

I need a good shoujo to read.


----------



## BVB (Feb 20, 2009)

Hikaru-Kaoru said:


> I need a good shoujo to read.



have you tried skip beat or koukou debut?


----------



## The Doctor (Feb 20, 2009)

Hikaru-Kaoru said:


> I need a good shoujo to read.


Emma                 .


----------



## The Millennium Earl (Feb 21, 2009)

When recommending a new manga to a person it essentially depends on their tolerance to certain genres and content and their own personal tastes, recommending quite a graphic series, such as Berserk, to someone who is comfortable watching Naruto could cause problems.

Shonen:

One Piece
One of the longest-running series in Jump, with a very diverse cast all with unique interesting backgrounds and eye-popping art and battles. The story is about an aspiring boy who wishes to become 'The Pirate King' by obtaining the mysterious, powerful treasure known only as the 'One Piece'. 

Chapters: 500+ | 9.0/10
Anime? Yes

Eyeshield21
Well recognized and received sports manga focusing on the American football team 'Deimon Devil Bats' gather new specialized members and face off in heated games against other teams, meeting more and more powerful foes.

Chapters: 300+| 8.5/10
Anime? Yes

Bakuman
Relatively new serialized manga, once again in Weekly Shonen Jump, about two high schoolers who both ambitions to become mangaka (manga artists) and score a hit manga by 18. It has great insight into how Jump works and generally the manga industry.

Chapters: 20+| 8.7/10
Anime? No

D.Gray-Man:
Another Jump series, set in the end of the 19th century, nice steam punk manga that is similar to FullMetal Alchemist, with a clear well, designed and thought out antagonist and a very likeable protagonist to sympathise with.

Chapters: 170+| 8.0/10
Anime? Yes


----------



## The Millennium Earl (Feb 21, 2009)

*Second Part of Manga Recommedations*

Seinen:

Akira
Were it not for Akira, we may not have even known about any other manga, it is one of the most epic, thoughtful manga with an original, compelling plot extremely well drawn that put most modern manga to shame. Highly recommended, and do not be put off by the immense hype; it deserves every bit of it. 

Chapters: 6 Volumes| 9.7/10
Anime? Yes, animated feature.

Blade of the Immortal:
Epic drawings drawn in such heavy detail, with a reliance on closely examined and detailed human poses and anatomy to convey feeling through the art. Very appealing pencil sketches that can really shape the atomsphere, sometimes looking incredibly realistic. 

The story is essentially about revenge; where a young girl (Rin), approaches the feared and immortal swordsman (Manji) and hires him to help exact revenge on the Itto-Ryu swords school's leader, Anotsu Kagehisa, who was responsible for the deaths of her family. 

Chapters: 140+| 9.6/10
Anime? Yes, but it doesn't give the manga justice.

Vagabond:
Possibly the most realistic, detailed and consistent art you will see in a manga. It chronicles the life of perhaps the most famous Swordsmen that has ever lived: Miyamoto Musashi, from his bloodstained childhood, to his later adult years as a renowned swordsmaster. The plot itself may not be the most interesting or thought-out, but any flaws are made up the amazing art.

Chapter: 260+| 9.5/10

There are also some seinen that I dislike, but I either respect or discourage from reading:

Berserk: 
The completely unadultered medieval epic, with perhaps one of the most troubled characters to appear in a manga yet and the most devious and intricate antagonists to appear in any comic or graphic novel. Unfortunately, the interesting plot and characters is let-down by quite poor art.

Gantz
Unless you like a series riddled with fan service (which is pointless), boring, lifeless art and characters, medicore plot and action, please do not read this.


----------



## p-lou (Feb 21, 2009)

Mind elaborating on what's poor about Berserk's art?  I know early on in the series the anatomy of some characters was pretty goofy, but I fail to see how the art is poor overall or how it takes away from the series.


----------



## The Millennium Earl (Feb 21, 2009)

p-lou said:


> Mind elaborating on what's poor about Berserk's art?  I know early on in the series the anatomy of some characters was pretty goofy, but I fail to see how the art is poor overall or how it takes away from the series.



What I think is poor about Berserk's art is that, while he can draw weapons and clothes design quite well, it's all let down by the people behind it, numerous features on their face, IMO, feel quite exaggerated and even sometimes not in proportion. 

Early on in the series, and sometimes midway, certain antagonist's when making an 'evil' expression often appeared in my eyes as more childish and 'amused' as opposed to actually looking imposing. However, I have noticed that this becomes little of a problem in the later chapters.

If anyone found the art in a manga to be lacking, or poor, it would be natural to be unable to enjoy the serires to the maximum; like someone had covered a portion of the series in cloth so it cannot be visible. Once again though, Art is a very diverse subject matter, with numerous styles and there will always be a certain style that one isn't satisfied or comfortable with. 

Sorry if my previous comment seemed unjustified or harsh.


----------



## p-lou (Feb 21, 2009)

Those complaints are pretty valid.  Miura certainly isn't great at drawing his (human) characters, especially if you compare his to someone like Inoue.  His strengths definitely lie in other areas.  But there are a few instances where the art on the characters is superb.  I really don't think it retracts much from the art as a whole, nor the series.  But, as you mentioned, art is pretty tricky to evaluate, especially given that it's supposed to evoke emotions.  Even if there's one thing that bothers you, it can make it hard to enjoy.


----------



## The Millennium Earl (Feb 21, 2009)

Certainly, the set pieces within Berserk are superior to most manga, and it is there where his skill really shines, and I also agree that some of his characters do look amazing sometimes, generally speaking are the horrific but magnificent designs of the God Hand.


----------



## p-lou (Feb 21, 2009)

Those certainly are his strong points.  But I still find this to be one of his most impressive pieces, even if it isn't entirely representative of how he always draws his characters.


----------



## Gatagata (Feb 22, 2009)

Veritas! very cool


----------



## Fran (Feb 26, 2009)

p-lou said:


> Those certainly are his strong points.  But I still find this to be one of his most impressive pieces, even if it isn't entirely representative of how he always draws his characters.



Splendid 

I like Miura's womenz :ho


Is 21st Century Boys worth reading? I'm not sure if I'll be happy with the ending - if it's a really poor ending, I'm not going to bother.
20th Century boys was really good up until the last few chapters. The climax just seemed rather dull compared to the character development.

I'll still put this up there with Monster though, it's a fantastic manga.


----------



## ChopChop (Feb 26, 2009)

After reading GTO I thought there's no manga that'll ever move me as much as it did, then came the SAO and it was like GTO's thrill + one of the most amazing artwork I've ever seen and sadly atm I'm not reading anything because all the mangas I start fail for me plot/gfx-wise (or are just not quite in my type like: 20th CB, Berserk, Monster). Any recommendations for me (something seinenish please)? 

Oh and Vagabond ftw, wtb more scans ;(


----------



## Mishimoto (Feb 26, 2009)

I suggest Blade of the Immortal it's simliar to Vagabond and it has real nice artwork


----------



## The Doctor (Feb 26, 2009)

Other seinens with good art:
Battle Angel Alita & Battle Angel Alita: Last Order
Sanctuary
Bastard!!

You should like these.

Also, read REAL. It's by Inoue too but it's completely different from Vagabond.


----------



## Nuzzie (Feb 26, 2009)

read Vinland Saga


----------



## Insane (Feb 26, 2009)

Can someone reccommend me  a goed shounen/seinen manga?
I like: One piece, Fairy tail, Naruto, Bleach till it got fucked up, Hunter x Hunter till Chimera Ant arc, Dragonball (all volumes), Death note because it was just epic. 

I dont like 666-Satan or D.Gray-man. 

Thanks!


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 26, 2009)

I wouldn't mind some suggestions too, actually. I've been needing a new manga to check out.

My sort of taste: _REAL, Shin Angyo Onshi_, first part of _Berserk, Monster, Hajime no Ippo, 20th Century Boys, Vagabond._


----------



## The Doctor (Feb 26, 2009)

Insane said:


> Can someone reccommend me  a goed shounen/seinen manga?
> I like: One piece, Fairy tail, Naruto, Bleach till it got fucked up, Hunter x Hunter till Chimera Ant arc, Dragonball (all volumes), Death note because it was just epic.
> 
> I dont like 666-Satan or D.Gray-man.
> ...


Aqua Knight, Houshin Engi, Hokuto no Ken


Dream Brother said:


> I wouldn't mind some suggestions too, actually. I've been needing a new manga to check out.
> 
> My sort of taste: _REAL, Shin Angyo Onshi_, first part of _Berserk, Monster, Hajime no Ippo, 20th Century Boys, Vagabond._


I would suggest _Black & White_, _Hanaotoko_ and _Nijigahara Holograph_. All of them have that psychological "touch" that you apparently like. I think you would like _Eden_ too.

Some other mangas that I absolutely love and have a fantastic writting:
_Battle Angel Alita
Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind
Phoenix_


----------



## Insane (Feb 26, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> Aqua Knight, Houshin Engi, Hokuto no Ken


I didn't really like the art and 1st Chapter.
And I forgot to mention Full metal alchemist, that one is my second favorite manga.


----------



## The Doctor (Feb 26, 2009)

Insane said:


> I didn't really like the art and 1st Chapter.


Which one       ?


----------



## Insane (Feb 26, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> Which one       ?


Kinda like all of them


----------



## p-lou (Feb 26, 2009)

I have a hard time believing you read all three of those in a few minutes.



Dream Brother said:


> I wouldn't mind some suggestions too, actually. I've been needing a new manga to check out.
> 
> My sort of taste: _REAL, Shin Angyo Onshi_, first part of _Berserk, Monster, Hajime no Ippo, 20th Century Boys, Vagabond._



For a big, sprawling story with a more "epic" (I really hate using this term) feel, _Lone Wolf and Cub_.  It is the quintessential samurai manga.

For something with a more psychological feel and really gets your mind working and stuff I'd recommend _Believers_ in addition to what The Doctor mentioned.  A little warning, this manga has some extremely explicit sex scenes (not in a fanservice sort of way).  So if that kind of stuff bothers you, you may want to keep away from it.


----------



## BVB (Feb 27, 2009)

Can anyone recommend me a manga which is about "slice of life", school life and so on..

kinda bored of typical shounen battle mangas and not interested right now in seinen awesomeness.


----------



## Nuzzie (Feb 27, 2009)

Read Aria, you can get it here

I've also heard great things about Yokohama Kaidashi Kikou which is there as well


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 1, 2009)

Is there a decent shounen/seinen romance manga around that's actually _not_ full of ecchi?

Or at least, is slightly deeper than the continuous will-they-won't-they/suggestive situations/here's my childhood friend! crap?


----------



## Fran (Mar 1, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Is there a decent shounen/seinen romance manga around that's actually _not_ full of ecchi?
> 
> Or at least, is slightly deeper than the continuous will-they-won't-they/suggestive situations/here's my childhood friend! crap?



Shin Angyo Onshi had the only romance plot I cared for in any manga or anime. Unlike its counterparts, there's no masses of nekkid wummenz ready to be raped and tortured. [I'm thinking Berserk lol].

It's an immensely beautiful story. You'll cry at several points.

I have no idea what you mean by the last phrase, but his childhood friends are primary characters too.


----------



## The Doctor (Mar 1, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Is there a decent shounen/seinen romance manga around that's actually _not_ full of ecchi?
> 
> Or at least, is slightly deeper than the continuous will-they-won't-they/suggestive situations/here's my childhood friend! crap?


Emma                     . I think that's a josei though. But it isn't annoying as you might think it is. It's actually ok and have a really good artwork.


----------



## BVB (Mar 2, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Is there a decent shounen/seinen romance manga around that's actually _not_ full of ecchi?
> 
> Or at least, is slightly deeper than the continuous will-they-won't-they/suggestive situations/here's my childhood friend! crap?



I'd like some of those romance storys.


----------



## BijuuMaster89 (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm looking for a manga that follows the development of MOSTLY 1 character.  Something of a complete and total growth of that 1 character throughout the whole series.  I'm thinking shonen but I am open to most anything.  

Something involving tragedy, maybe a bit of romance (always helps story out), and of course action.  

I really like stories involving shogunate era philosophy and battle types.

I know this is getting a bit picky so feel free to suggest anything that you might think I could like.

Edit: i've read through naruto. i really like the interactions between student/teacher in that one, as well as the main character's development in association w/ other characters

I've read through bleach...the character development seems so minimal in this one that it barely holds my interest at all to be honest

I've seen Full metal alchemist (i plan on reading the manga Eventually) and the character development in that story was AMAZING.  

just some examples of stuff i like and don't like


----------



## newbieFans (Mar 9, 2009)

@BIjuuMaster89

try *vagabond*, the story of miyamoto musashi...a samurai in the early era of tokugawa shogunate. but i think the novel > manga,,,


----------



## Peter (Mar 9, 2009)

Well, there's Black Cat. +Anima is meh, but still good, not too many I have in mind right now. Dx


----------



## Fran (Mar 9, 2009)

BijuuMaster89 said:


> I'm looking for a manga that follows the development of MOSTLY 1 character.  Something of a complete and total growth of that 1 character throughout the whole series.  I'm thinking shonen but I am open to most anything.
> 
> Something involving tragedy, maybe a bit of romance (always helps story out), and of course action.
> 
> ...




Yea, like someone said above, Vagabond _was_, until recent developments on the muted prodigy [name?], completely focused on its protagonist.

also, you might want to try Shin angyo Onshi. Romance, incredible action, incredible art, and tear-jerking deaths that surround the main character.
gradual exposition of history win!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 9, 2009)

Vagabond mainly follows the story of Musashi, besides the side story following Kojiro. I'd recommend it, but then again, you probably knew that anyways. 

Otherwise, try Parasyte. It's about the main characters, has tragedy, romance, an excellent Seinen manga to read IMO.


----------



## Godot (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey guys. Are there any new harem mangas out there? (less than roughly 50 chapters) 

Currently reading To Love-ru, Ayu Mayu, Unbalancex2, Umi no Misaki, R+V, Sekirei and Freezing.


----------



## BVB (Mar 10, 2009)

Godot said:


> Hey guys. Are there any new harem mangas out there? (less than roughly 50 chapters)
> 
> Currently reading To Love-ru, Ayu Mayu, Unbalancex2, Umi no Misaki, R+V, Sekirei and Freezing.



Have you already readLove Hina?


----------



## Dr. Insano (Mar 10, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> I wouldn't mind some suggestions too, actually. I've been needing a new manga to check out.
> 
> My sort of taste: _REAL, Shin Angyo Onshi_, first part of _Berserk, Monster, Hajime no Ippo, 20th Century Boys, Vagabond._



Liar Game.


----------



## Natsumeh (Mar 11, 2009)

Alive final evolution
Doubt
Death Note


----------



## newbieFans (Mar 11, 2009)

Godot said:


> Hey guys. Are there any new harem mangas out there? (less than roughly 50 chapters)
> 
> Currently reading To Love-ru, Ayu Mayu, Unbalancex2, Umi no Misaki, R+V, Sekirei and Freezing.



you seem like ecchi things very much.....

EDIT: oh,,,you better send PM 'kira yamato', he is the master on it...


----------



## thunderbreak (Mar 12, 2009)

i like actions currently such as fma and bleach.any more suggestions?
and i would like to know which manga(not anime) should i start on gundam and code geass series.
thanks


----------



## Kellogem (Mar 12, 2009)

could someone recommend me some kind of action / drama manga based on this mangas:

Lunar Legend Tsukihime, Claymore, D Gray-man...?

thx



> Is there a decent shounen/seinen romance manga around that's actually not full of ecchi?
> 
> Or at least, is slightly deeper than the continuous will-they-won't-they/suggestive situations/here's my childhood friend! crap?



well, I would recommend Lunar Legend Tsukihime..


----------



## Gatagata (Mar 13, 2009)

is there a manhwa similar to Veritas?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 13, 2009)

Well, I need to read a new manga, too--must be relatively work safe (violence is okay, but no nudity). 

Something either like JJBA or Death Note would be nice. I haven't read very many, here's the list:

Naruto (ongoing, duh)
Death Note
JJBA (up to the current series)
Fist of the North Star (I stopped reading this due to missing chapters)

I also tried Berserk but, due to the graphic nature and nudity, I cannot read that at work.


----------



## newbieFans (Mar 14, 2009)

^
nodame cantabile....funny but very safe...


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 16, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a manga that has a character like Orochimaru. More specifically, a character whose hell-bent on becoming the 'ultimate being' or the most powerful being in the world...


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 16, 2009)

I'd like a recco for a manga with a character like Orochimaru. More specifically, a character whose ambition is to become the ultimate being, or the most powerful being in the Universe/World...

Thanks...


----------



## Felix (Mar 16, 2009)

I need a Manga to read
Something epicly epic, big, with awesome art

Shoot away your suggestions


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 16, 2009)

Saint seiya ( episode G has amazing art)
Battle angel alita
Berserk


----------



## Felix (Mar 16, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> *Saint seiya ( episode G has amazing art)*
> Battle angel alita
> Berserk



Been considering it due all the sigs of Episode G around
But if I do it, I'll read ALL of Saint Seiya since I've never managed to watch the whole show as a kid...

Battle Angel Alita hasn't garnered my interest yet from what I've seen...

Berserk, you crazy? Been there done that, absolutely love it, I just wish he had some assistants to hurry up the chapter releases


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 16, 2009)

Felix said:


> I need a Manga to read
> Something epicly epic, big, with awesome art
> 
> Shoot away your suggestions


Naruto
Bleach 
To Love ru


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 16, 2009)

Felix said:


> Been considering it due all the sigs of Episode G around
> But if I do it, I'll read ALL of Saint Seiya since I've never managed to watch the whole show as a kid...
> 
> Battle Angel Alita hasn't garnered my interest yet from what I've seen...
> ...



Yeah reading all saint seiya is a good idea.
Battle angel alita is pretty epic. Once you read all of vol 1 you will be hooked.

And if you like berserk also consider the following

Battle royale
Gantz
Devilman
Vampire hunter D
The Blame series.


----------



## Felix (Mar 16, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> Naruto
> Bleach
> To Love ru



Already follow
And they aren't even in my requisites




Grandmaster Kane said:


> Yeah reading all saint seiya is a good idea.
> Battle angel alita is pretty epic. Once you read all of vol 1 you will be hooked.
> 
> And if you like berserk also consider the following
> ...



I still have to read Battle Royale, thanks for reminding me.
I already read Gantz
Don't know about Devilman, I will check
Don't know about Vampire Hunter D, will check
Don't know about Blame, will check


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 16, 2009)

Felix said:


> Already follow
> And they aren't even in my requisites


I know it was a joke 

anywho
Bastard!!!(if you can find the volumes anyway)
Houshin Engi isnt really long per say but its great
Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro(out of sheer bias though)
Red Eyes Kyo is pretty good
And Vagabond but im pretty sure you read that already


----------



## Felix (Mar 16, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> I know it was a joke
> 
> anywho
> Bastard!!!(if you can find the volumes anyway)
> ...



I know you were joking 
I've stopped Bastard due to no scans
Don't know the middle 3
Yeah already read Vagabond


----------



## p-lou (Mar 16, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> Houshin Engi isnt really long per say but its great



1000 times this

And 22 volumes is kind of long.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 16, 2009)

Felix said:


> I know you were joking
> I've stopped Bastard due to no scans
> Don't know the middle 3
> Yeah already read Vagabond


Houshin Engi is just overall awesome
Neuro is a personal fav, art is pretty simple overall but its still really good
Kyo is a pretty cool samurai manga


p-lou said:


> 1000 times this
> 
> And 22 volumes is kind of long.


Yeah it is but whenever someone says about a long manga i cant help but compare it to things like JJBA(all parts) and HnI


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 17, 2009)

Felix said:


> I need a Manga to read
> Something epicly epic, big, with awesome art
> 
> Shoot away your suggestions


Shin Angyo Onshi
Epic check, awesome art check. Enjoy your read


----------



## Fran (Mar 19, 2009)

Any good cross-dressing manga?  Pref. Male-> Female! pek~

Gender Bender?

I read most of the goodies already :ho ~ But suggest 'em!

edit:
I made a motivation poster to demonstrate my cause:




read:
Kashimashi
Umm. Maria Holic
Hmm. ~~ Hard to think of titles.  
I MY ME Strawberry Eggs
Happiness! [Jun pek]
Watching Hayate ~
Minami Ke
Ranma1/2
Lesseeeeeee...


----------



## Lusankya (Mar 29, 2009)

Yokohama Kaidashi Kikou. Definitely not everyone's cup of tea and if isn't, its your loss. If it is, you'll thank me


----------



## Worm Juice (Mar 30, 2009)

Wallflower = awesome shoujo
= not like others shoujo's
=


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 30, 2009)

Hello... I'm really, really bored and am trying to find a new manga series to entertain me...


*Spoiler*: __ 



So far, I have read the following manga up to their latest chapters:

Bakuman.
Bleach.
Death Note.
Doubt.
Full Metal Alchemist.
Liar Game.
Naruto.
NOiSE.
Rurouni Kenshin.
Until Death Do Us Part.
Zombie Powder.

And parts of these manga:

D.Gray Man- Only read a few chapters.
D.N.Angel.
Fruits Basket.
Nodame Cantabile.
One Piece- Only read one chapter.
Perfect Girl Evolution/Wallflower.
Soul Eater- Only read a few chapters.
Whistle!.
Yakitate!! Japan.




My favorite mangas are Death Note and Liar Game, while my least favorite is Bakuman... sigh... Dunno what I should read... any recommendations?


----------



## Ladd (Apr 3, 2009)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Hello... I'm really, really bored and am trying to find a new manga series to entertain me...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Battle Royale* and *Mirai Nikki* sound like your thing. Maybe also Detective Conan for something longer.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 3, 2009)

Felix said:


> I need a Manga to read
> Something epicly epic, big, with awesome art
> 
> Shoot away your suggestions



air gear, tenjou tenge, trinity blood, claymore, full metal alchemist

@Gaawa-chan try gantz really good


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 5, 2009)

IchiCC said:


> *Battle Royale* and *Mirai Nikki* sound like your thing. Maybe also Detective Conan for something longer.





Naruto and Minato said:


> air gear, tenjou tenge, trinity blood, claymore, full metal alchemist
> 
> @Gaawa-chan try gantz really good



Okay, I'll try them!  Thanks!


----------



## Platinum (Apr 6, 2009)

Okay i am bored and wish to start a new manga. I would like to read something about Assassins. Bonus points if it is set in medieval times.

+Reps to any one who gives me a good one to read.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 7, 2009)

are Psyren, Veritas and Vagabond any good?


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 7, 2009)

Naruto and Minato said:


> are Psyren, Veritas and Vagabond any good?


 
havnt read first two, but Vagabond is really good, it's very different compared to normal Shounen mangas. 
it's about deep story telling, excellent art, sword fighting and psychology.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 7, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> havnt read first two, but Vagabond is really good, it's very different compared to normal Shounen mangas.
> it's about deep story telling, excellent art, sword fighting and psychology.



seems interested, thanks


----------



## valerian (Apr 8, 2009)

Could anyone recommend me a good cyborg manga?


----------



## Nuzzie (Apr 8, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Could anyone recommend me a good cyborg manga?



*Gunnm (also known as Battle Angel Alita)*


----------



## Man in Black (Apr 9, 2009)

Is that Negima manga any good?


----------



## Ladd (Apr 9, 2009)

If you can live with the fanservice, yes.


----------



## Up against the wall (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm looking for some romance, slice of life manga, something not too cliche.


----------



## Fran (Apr 10, 2009)

Nuzzie said:


> *Gunnm (also known as Battle Angel Alita)*



+1
I'll recommend this with all my man juices all over it, that's how good it is.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Apr 10, 2009)

The manga adaptation has reached the end of Episode 8.

That is all.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Apr 10, 2009)

Naruto and Minato said:


> are Psyren, Veritas and Vagabond any good?



Vagabond is awesome
Varitas is not as awesome but still good
The verdict is out on psyren

I only just started it myself


----------



## Fran (Apr 10, 2009)

Naruto and Minato said:


> are Psyren, Veritas and Vagabond any good?



Veritas I've never read

Psyren - I've found this to be just the same as any other mediocre shounen. It's good, but it's not fantastic. Typical villains too 

Vagabond - The premise, art and storyline is good. However, some fights drag out monotonously. 1v70 seemed to step away from reality in a series that adheres very closely to it. Meeeh. I'd still recommend this though, good read, fantastic action.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 12, 2009)

what are some good mangas that have 1) long intricate plot 2) detailed art 3) non stereotypical characterizations and 4) at least quasi innovative themes/premise?

p.s. fighting involved plz, no slice of life bullshit


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 12, 2009)

Any new Shounen/Seinen manga out? Someting with action and sci-fi/supernatural.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 12, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Any new Shounen/Seinen manga out? Someting with action and sci-fi/supernatural.



gantz is a very good one


----------



## Ladd (Apr 13, 2009)

Not sure whether this is the ideal place to ask, but which version of GTO is better, the manga or the anime?


----------



## Randomaxe (Apr 13, 2009)

Nuzzie said:


> *Gunnm (also known as Battle Angel Alita)*



Just started reading this. I would highly recommend.


----------



## Fran (Apr 16, 2009)

Randomaxe said:


> Just started reading this. I would highly recommend.



I super highly recommend it.

What's a good program to read manga with btw?
Windows Photo Gallery is terrible.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Apr 17, 2009)

New manga recommendation...



The main character of this story is quick and witty as hell... he's able to win fights against people multitudes more powerful by outsmarting them and TALKING.

Seriously, this kid makes the Bat-Sokka look inept.


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Apr 17, 2009)

soul eater it's epic but that's what i think cheek it out


----------



## Nuzzie (Apr 17, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> I super highly recommend it.
> 
> What's a good program to read manga with btw?
> Windows Photo Gallery is terrible.



irfanview is the ultimate of imageviewers


----------



## Ladd (Apr 19, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> I super highly recommend it.
> 
> What's a good program to read manga with btw?
> Windows Photo Gallery is terrible.



CDisplay is what I use. It's specifically targeted at comics/manga, whilst IrfanView is more general AFAIK. Just be sure to go into options and set it to "Japanese mode".

The thing I like most about it is that it can read .zip/.rar archives without extracting. Not sure if others can do that too though.


----------



## newbieFans (Apr 19, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> What's a good program to read manga with btw?
> Windows Photo Gallery is terrible.



If you're using Windows,
You can also try ComicsViewer...just googling it..

it also can read *.zip/*.rar and you can make "explorer integration" which is that you just right click the file/folder then choose ComicsViewer.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 23, 2009)

Someone recommend me some yaoi.


----------



## ナルヒナ (Apr 26, 2009)

Anyone know any manga similar to Beelzebub?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Apr 26, 2009)

I heard violinist of hamlin is the shit.

What would you compare it to so I can see if I would like it ahead of time?


----------



## Degauss (May 12, 2009)

Looking for a romantic Manga! Someting like:
- kimi kiss 
- Hatsukoi limited

or a really really funny manga like:
-school rumble


----------



## RivFader (May 13, 2009)

Ladd said:


> Not sure whether this is the ideal place to ask, but which version of GTO is better, the manga or the anime?



The manga version. The anime dives off and you miss one of the best scenes


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (May 14, 2009)

*VINLAND SAAAAAAAAAAAAGA *


----------



## Don Quixote Doflamingo (May 15, 2009)

can someone recomend me some school-life, action manga like GTO or Rookies??


----------



## Darth (May 15, 2009)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi, Maken Ki, and Veritas are pretty good. except the latter doesn't have romance. 

Eh.. Tenjou Tenge might fit your description as well.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (May 16, 2009)

Anybody know where I can read getbackers?


----------



## Peter (May 16, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Anybody know where I can read getbackers?



This？

Link removed

I'd recommend Psyren.


----------



## Medusa (May 16, 2009)

Don Quixote Doflamingo said:


> can someone recomend me some school-life, action manga like GTO or Rookies??



have u read Shounan Junai Gumi? its sequel to GTO

Angel Densetsu
Rokudenashi Blues (same author of Rookies)
Gokusen (its kinda ripoff gto.. shoujo version lolz)
Saru Lock
Worst


----------



## Nuzzie (May 16, 2009)

Shonan Junai Gumi is a prequel, not sequel


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (May 16, 2009)

Peter said:


> This？
> 
> this
> 
> I'd recommend Psyren.



That isnt a good place

They only have part of it. And not even the begining part


----------



## Medusa (May 16, 2009)

Nuzzie said:


> Shonan Junai Gumi is a prequel, not sequel



whoops my mistake


----------



## Ladd (May 16, 2009)

Anyone know of mangas similar to Liar Game? Don't say Death Note.

My recommendation? Liar Game


----------



## Gabe (May 16, 2009)

can some one recommend me an action manga like vagabond.


----------



## bigdaddyofaz (May 17, 2009)

the lucifer and biscuit hammer is awsome best manga I have read so far its not finished yet but it is bananas


----------



## Thelonious (May 20, 2009)

Read Ichi the Killer.

I don't care if you're looking for specific stories, just do it.


----------



## Pumi (May 20, 2009)

*Advice on manga*

Hi im trying to find a new manga to read and i already read, one piece, bleach, naruto, claymore, fairytale, reborn, histories strongest disciple, eyeshield 21, fullmetal alchemist, d.gray-man, soul eater, bakuman and kekkaishi

So anything that you people recomend


----------



## lazer85 (May 20, 2009)

I am not well versed in manga at all and I only read it in Japanese for practice.
I want something new.  I do not want anything that looks fetishy with big eyes and Seinen is probably best.  Something epic where you have to read it from first to last and can't skip around but something realistic enough.  
So far theres 4 mangaka I've been into 

Nakamura Hikaru (Arakawa Under the Bridge, Saint Oniisan) - I don't think these have been translated into English so maybe most of you don't know them but they are almost just what I'm looking for, a comedy with a ridiculous plot but intelligent jokes , maybe something a little more eposodic like I mentioned.

Urasawa (Monster, 20th Century Boys, Pluto) - 20th Century Boys is the perfect example of the kind of epic story I want but it doesn't have to be so sci-fi.  Monster has been way too hard in Japanese for me to read so It's on hold.

the dude who wrote Vagabond, Real and Slam Dunk- Mostly into Vagabond.  This guy would be perfect for me if he had something that wasn't about basketball or samurai.  His art is really cool.

Asano (Soranin, Goodnight Punpun) - Really cool art and really nothing to not like but totally not epic since most of his stuff is one shots.

Arakawa is my favorite so far but I wish it had a bit more of a plot.




If that's too specific just a comedy thats epic (episodic) without the super big shiney eyes is fine.


----------



## MrCinos (May 20, 2009)

taijutsu, genjutsu, intelligence, and hand seals, in addition to ninjutsu
Violinist of Hameln. *Epic* Shounen.


----------



## p-lou (May 20, 2009)

If you're into Asano and haven't read Nijigahara Holograph, you really should.  It's really nothing like his other stuff.  It's dark.  It's creepy.  It'll make you think.  It's only a single volume (about 300 pages), but it's spectacular.


----------



## Pumi (May 20, 2009)

anybody else got any?


----------



## p0l3r (May 20, 2009)

Heres a few Great teacher onizuka, Rurouni Kenshin, Deadman Wonderland, Slam dunk, Berserk, Yotsubato! Shingetsutan Tsukihime, Smash , Sekirei, Piano no mori, Change 123, Ookiku Furikabutte, My Balls, Karin , Hunter X Hunter, Beck , Angel Densetsu , Hikaru no go, Mirai Nikki


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 20, 2009)

Hunter  x Hunter
try the anime

both my avatar and sig from HxH anime


----------



## Lord Genome (May 20, 2009)

Houshin Engi                                .

Manga made by Urasawa or Adachi


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (May 20, 2009)

hajime no Ippo!


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 20, 2009)

yuyu hakusho
samurai deeper kyo
air gear
getbackers


----------



## Mishimoto (May 20, 2009)

Gantz! gfgghfgfhjddesdthy


----------



## PirateBoy (May 23, 2009)

Does anyone have manga recommendations for someone that loves Dragon Ball and One Piece?

I am also currently reading Naruto and Berserk.

Is Bleach worth reading? Does it have a good storyline, good action, art, etc.?


----------



## On and On (May 23, 2009)

Somebody got something with ninjas with special abilities? Obviously I'm thinking a la Naruto, just less gay 

Something like Basilisk would be perfect. PM me, please.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 23, 2009)

PirateBoy said:


> Does anyone have manga recommendations for someone that loves Dragon Ball and One Piece?
> 
> I am also currently reading Naruto and Berserk.
> 
> Is Bleach worth reading? Does it have a good storyline, good action, art, etc.?


 
Couldn't tell you with Bleach. Otherwise, read manga like Veritas, Claymore, Vagabond, etc, the good shit.


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 25, 2009)

I read I''s and really loved that manga series. 

What manga would u recommend that would give me the same feeling as I''s did?

Or are there any other mangas out there similar to I''s?


----------



## Bluebeard (May 25, 2009)

Can anyone reccomend a manga like Code Geass (anime) but without the Mecha. It can have superpowers in it though.

Please don't suggest any of the Code Geass manga.


----------



## ivy200906 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Help finding romance anime/manga?*

I was wondering if anyone could give me some romance manga/ anime recommendations. The only thing is that I do not like love triangles. Small ones are fine but not the huge ones that take forever to figure out like in InuYasha. I prefer happy endings.
I only read the two website: sunmanga.com and maxmanga.com
Do you have more suggestion?


----------



## AuxunauxiaNoname (Jun 8, 2009)

Alice 19th
Appare Jipangu!
Backstage Prince
Beast Master 
Dakishimete Noir
Hot Blooded Woman
Kaikan Phrase 
Kodomo no Omocha 
Love Monster
Red Lion
Shinigami Lovers
Shinshi Doumei Cross
Special A

^That's the list of complete shoujo manga I have read and really like. All shoujo manga have romance of some sort usually. As far as I remember the ones I listed above don't have any difficult dramatic love triangles. There may be more that I haven't read or I forgot about. Feel free to check these series out if your sites of choice have them. 

Happy readings.


----------



## Mintaka (Jun 8, 2009)

Wrong

SECTION.

This is for news and other things......May I suggest you go to the konoha library second floor section.

Thanks and good luck.


----------



## AuxunauxiaNoname (Jun 8, 2009)

Mod please move this?


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 8, 2009)

In before relocation.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 9, 2009)

can anyone  told me a  manga like tenjou tenge or veritas?


----------



## Turrin (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm looking for a Manga like Deadman Wonder Land, Berserk, VagaBond, and Vinlind Saga. Does anyone have any suggestions.


----------



## Tobirama (Jun 9, 2009)

Turrin said:


> I'm looking for a Manga like Deadman Wonder Land, Berserk, VagaBond, and Vinlind Saga. Does anyone have any suggestions.



Lone Wolf and Cub
Maybe Blade of The Immortal


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 11, 2009)

Turrin said:


> I'm looking for a Manga like Deadman Wonder Land, Berserk, VagaBond, and Vinlind Saga. Does anyone have any suggestions.



I only know berserk among those you named. Try Claymore manga(anime ain't bad either, but it deviates from manga @ some point and ends). You may also give Gantz a try(same deal with claymore anime). Shigurui is pretty awesome aswell(anime)


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 11, 2009)

Yep, Lone Wolf and Cub is an absolute must, especially so if you like that kind of genre.


----------



## Tobirama (Jun 11, 2009)

DO NOT try Gantz. It's a steaming pile of shit.

Also, the same guys who did Lone Wolf also wrote and illustrated _Samurai Executioner_.

Well worth the read.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 11, 2009)

Tobirama said:


> DO NOT try Gantz. It's a steaming pile of shit.



Well, if you want to read manga in which the only good thing about it is the protagonist, who is admittedly a _very_ well characterized and thought out character, read it by all means.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 11, 2009)

Turrin said:


> I'm looking for a Manga like Deadman Wonder Land, Berserk, VagaBond, and Vinlind Saga. Does anyone have any suggestions.



Touch, H2, Houshin Engi, Miyuki


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 11, 2009)

That reminds me.

I really should start Houshin Engi.

And Touch has nothing to do with what he wants.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 11, 2009)

It doesnt matter Touch is great

and yeah definitly read Houshin engi since its good to

and if Turring wants one thats actually simiular Blade of the Immortal is the first thing to come to mind


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 13, 2009)

Series im up to date on

Baki son of orge
Scarface
One piece
Bleach
Naruto
Veritas
Hajime no ippo
Hunter x hunter
Katekyo hitman Reborn
Eyesheild 21
Shamo
Fairy Tail
Shaman king
Yu Yu Hakusho
Vinland saga
Jackals
JJBA 1-5


Series I am reading

Vagabond
Red eyes
Violinist of Hamlin
Berserk
Tenjo tenge
Soul eater
Blame
D. Grayman
20th century boys
Zatch bell
JJBA 6 & 7


Series I want to read

Bastard
Elfin lied
Monster
Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro
Darker than black
666 Satan
Liar game
Ubel blatt
Shin Angyo Onshi
Get Backers
Kekkaishi

Anything else recommended?


----------



## uchihasama (Jun 14, 2009)

The greatest shounen manga that you never read


----------



## Turrin (Jun 16, 2009)

> I only know berserk among those you named. Try Claymore manga(anime ain't bad either, but it deviates from manga @ some point and ends). You may also give Gantz a try(same deal with claymore anime). Shigurui is pretty awesome aswell(anime)


I have seen all of these thanks though.



> Touch, H2, Houshin Engi, Miyuk


I may try houshin engin but it isn't exactly what i wanted though it does look good.


----------



## KohZa (Jun 22, 2009)

can someone recommend me with awesome shounen manga?


----------



## Daisho (Jun 22, 2009)

Sup guise  , I'm running low on manga, anyone have some good harem / seinen / romance / action choices? Shounen works too, but the more mature the better. 

Just finished catching up on Sekirei, anything like that would be great ^_^.
----
My Reading List (recommended)
----
Berserk
Naruto
Bleach
Sekirei 
Tsukihime
Asu No Yoichi
Omamari Himari
Gantz
Death-Note (watch out, you'll get depressed  ) 
Love Hina
Strawberry 100% (Ichigo 100%)


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Jun 22, 2009)

Daisho said:


> Sup guise  , I'm running low on manga, anyone have some good harem / seinen / romance / action choices? *Shounen works too, but the more mature the better. *
> 
> Just finished catching up on Sekirei, anything like that would be great ^_^.
> ----
> ...


what?

well it sounds like GTO is what u are looking for


----------



## Daisho (Jun 23, 2009)

RamzaBeoulve said:


> what?
> 
> well it sounds like GTO is what u are looking for



Don't ask  , picked up those manga years ago, so they were bound to stay with me. 

I'll look into GTO though, thanks mate.


----------



## uchihasama (Jun 23, 2009)

^give Ghost Sweeper Mikami a try

nerieru is releasing a chapter daily so its a good time to pick it up


----------



## Abigail (Jun 23, 2009)

Need something new to read.

Here is a list of what I've already read. It's kinda long.

Naruto
Bleach
I've already put up with these two so long that I'll be damned if I don't finish them no matter how shitty they get.


Anyways on to the good manga I've read/caught up on.

Bastard!! 
JoJo’s Bizarre Adventure
Battle Angel Alita 
Battle Angel Alita:LO
Fist of the North Star
Fist of the Blue Sky
Full Metal Alchemist
Flame of Recca
One Piece
Aqua Knight
Rookies
Detroit Metal City
Vinland Saga
Houshin Engi
Monster
Berserk
Vagabond
Planetes
Sanctuary
Slam Dunk
20th Century Boys
Red Eyes
The World is Mine
Black & White
Nijigahara Holograph
Eyeshield 21
Hajime no Ippo
Touch
Piano no Mori
Hanada Shonen-shi
Freesia
Dragon Ball
Go!Go! Ackman!
Cowa!
Dragon Quest Dai no Daibōken


Like I said it's pretty long. Any suggestions?


----------



## CelUchiha (Jun 23, 2009)

Absolute Boyfriend, short sweet, angsty, romantic, bittersweet ^^
A good shojo =)


----------



## Abigail (Jun 23, 2009)

No offense but I would love to know what about the list of mangas I posted would give you the idea that I want to read a shojo?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 23, 2009)

Majin Tantei Nogami Neuro


----------



## p-lou (Jun 23, 2009)

Read Witches


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 23, 2009)

also everything else Adachi made thats not Touch(since you read it)

Blade of the Immortal is great, 666 Satan is a good shounen, Hellsing is pretty good, GTO i guess to, Angel Denetsu and Claymore are ok, Gash Bell is good, Historie is good plus a bunch of other good manga that i dont feel like remembering


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 23, 2009)

Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> Need something new to read.
> 
> Here is a list of what I've already read. It's kinda long.
> 
> ...



Worst
Aiki
The Breaker
Grappler baki
Scarface
Garouden


----------



## Abigail (Jun 23, 2009)

Will add all of those to my list. Thanks.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 23, 2009)

immortal regis
fire candy
the breaker
ubel blatt
zetman

yah just my 2 cents


----------



## Izumi (Jun 25, 2009)

Koukou Debut.
Completed.

For those who want to read romance, shoujo and school life, I recommend this good read for you. I recently finished it and it really got me thinking.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Jun 25, 2009)

Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> Need something new to read.
> 
> Here is a list of what I've already read. It's kinda long.
> 
> ...


Gash bell
GTO


----------



## Tellyta (Jun 26, 2009)

Absolute Boyfriend
The sweetest shoujo manga I've ever came across. pek


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 26, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Worst
> Aiki
> The Breaker
> Grappler baki
> ...



These are good suggestions.

I'd also recommend Pluto from Urawasa, although it's not as good as either of his other two works. REAL from Inoue aswell, I'd say it was Inoue's best work.

Anything from Tezuka, and definately Phoenix and Blackjack from him.

Nausica? of the Valley of the Wind is also a great manga.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 27, 2009)

Im having trouble deciding which of these series to read first Kurohime or Id. Which one would you guys recommend?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 27, 2009)

Id has a robot


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 27, 2009)

Kurohime has dragons 

Dragons or Robots....


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jun 28, 2009)

Kurohime.  Id is great, but to me it gets confusing later on.  Kurohime starts off excruciatingly slow, but gets better and better later on.

Plus, Kurohime is hot, and Id is a dude.  Hot chicks > Feminine dudes.


----------



## Fran (Jul 1, 2009)

Gender-bender. 
Something as epic as My Barbaric Girlfriend. 
Shoujo, slightly H, whatever. Give me a good recommendation!


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Jul 3, 2009)

anyone knows good old school manga , with fighting in them with true Manly men , like Baki , JJBA , HnK etc .


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 6, 2009)

Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> Need something new to read.
> 
> Here is a list of what I've already read. It's kinda long.
> 
> ...



Dude you should check these out Homunculus,Pluto,,Shamo,Skyhigh.

And if your into Manhwa's or just love a good read then you should check out Ares, Dangu (Highly recommended) and The Bride of the Water God.


----------



## Ichigo_101 (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi can someone recommend me a manga that takes you to another world? like when you read it, its like you are in the story. 
one of a manga i read recently that i like is full metal alchemist. thanks


----------



## valerian (Jul 8, 2009)

Erm... One Piece?


----------



## Daisho (Jul 8, 2009)

Sup guise  , I'm iso more good reads. 

Looking for some Ecchi atm , slice of life / school might not be bad either.

Only problem, I'm picky (dreadfully so) when it comes to art. Ichigo 100% and similar styles pass, Suzuka styled does not. 

If anyone has some good Seinen Romance, I'd love to read it as well ^_^. 
-----
What I'm currently reading - Passes Art Check
-----
Asu no Yoichi
Tsukihime
Omamari Himari
Sekerei
Unbalanced x Unbalanced
Freezing
Kimi no Iru Machi
Mahou Sensei Negima!
Kami to Sengoku Seitokai
Aflame Inferno
Onihime VS
Bakuman
Nagasarete Airantou
Until Death Do Us Part
Black God
Ai Kora
Shina Dark
Ane Doki


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 8, 2009)

-= Ziggy Stardust =- said:


> anyone knows good old school manga , with fighting in them with true Manly men , like Baki , JJBA , HnK etc .


Red Eyes

Not sure how old it is but god damn is it bad ass


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 9, 2009)

Series I am currently up to date on


*Spoiler*: __ 




Baki son of orge
Scarface
One piece
Bleach
Naruto
Veritas
Hajime no ippo
Hunter x hunter
Katekyo hitman Reborn
Eyesheild 21
Shamo
Fairy Tail
Shaman king
Yu Yu Hakusho
Vinland saga
Aiki
The Breaker
Worst
Jackals
Aflame inferno
Gantz
JJBA




Series I am reading


*Spoiler*: __ 




Vagabond
Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro
Crows
Red eyes
Violinist of Hamlin
Berserk
Tenjo tenge
Soul eater
Blame
D. Grayman
20th century boys
Zatch bell
Mahou Sensei Negima! 
Samurai deeper Kyo
Houshin engi
FMA
Flame of recca




Series I want to read


*Spoiler*: __ 




Bastard
Elfin lied
Kekkaishi
Monster
Darker than black
666 Satan
Liar game
Ubel blatt
Shin Angyo Onshi
Get Backers






Any reccomendations?


First Person to say touch gets the fuck negged out of them


----------



## Shiron (Jul 9, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Any reccomendations?
> 
> 
> First Person to say touch gets the fuck negged out of them


Rave's a pretty good Shounen if you haven't read it. Same with Bakuman, especially if you're looking for something kind of different from the standard shounen-action series. Welcome to the NHK! (NKH ni Yokuso!) is another good one, for something more on the border between Shounen and Seinen, and for more of a slice-of (totally messed up, in a comical way) life series.


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 9, 2009)

Daisho said:


> Sup guise  , I'm iso more good reads.
> 
> Looking for some Ecchi atm , slice of life / school might not be bad either.
> 
> ...


Have you tryed school rumble?


----------



## Fran (Jul 9, 2009)

Is there anything on the same epic-scale level as Monster and 20th Century Boys?
Perhaps something conspiracy, detective, or something along that kind of genre.


----------



## RivFader (Jul 10, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> The premise for bloody monday did sound very interesting.
> However, I settled for reading Urasawa's Pluto.
> 
> And I did not regret it.
> ...



Brau > all other robots 



Daisho said:


> Sup guise  , I'm iso more good reads.
> 
> Looking for some Ecchi atm , slice of life / school might not be bad either.
> 
> ...



My Balls


----------



## Fran (Jul 11, 2009)

Ok

I seriously, seriously fucking recommend *Pluto.*

Really deep manga, and very touching. The very epitome of the future 'robot/human' dichotomy, it was an incredible read. Urasawa pulls his magic yet a-fucking-gain, and now I'll have to knock another manga off my top-ten list to make room for this.


Is Billy Bat worth reading? Blargh, what the hell, I'll read it


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Jul 11, 2009)

black cat 
soul eater 
D.gray man


----------



## Ichigo_101 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi can someone recommand me a romance manga where the guy likes girl but she doesnt like him back or maybe they dont show it. The guy is the main character though
manga i have read that is kinda about this
suzuka
love hina
pastel


----------



## Sesqoo (Jul 16, 2009)

Could someone recommend me a new manga which is kinda like naruto/bleach/fma (superpower-like manga)?

So far I'm reading/have read:

Naruto, Bleach, One Piece, Full Metal Alchemist, Death Note, D.Gray-man, Fairy Tale, Katekyo Hitman, 666 Satan, Soul Eater, Basilisk, Dbz.

Thanks.


----------



## Jay. (Jul 16, 2009)

U guys should check out "AIKI"

Epicly funny, martial arts and ecchi manga


----------



## Ganishka (Jul 18, 2009)

Sesqoo said:


> Could someone recommend me a new manga which is kinda like naruto/bleach/fma (superpower-like manga)?
> 
> So far I'm reading/have read:
> 
> ...



I would recommend:


*Berserk:* one of the top 3 manga I've ever read, seriously there is almost no objection to the work. It is a fantasy adventure with some dark themes.
*Fist of the North Star:* a martial arts based manga with a lot of over-the top fights.
*JoJo's Bizarre Adventure:* if you're looking for some really crazy abilities and trippy fights this is the one, the art instantly reminded me of FotNS, and once it enters the Stands phase, it truly moves into it's own. This is the manga you should make a priority to read first.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 20, 2009)

Sesqoo said:


> Could someone recommend me a new manga which is kinda like naruto/bleach/fma (superpower-like manga)?
> 
> So far I'm reading/have read:
> 
> ...



yu yu hakusho, rave master


----------



## KuKu (Jul 21, 2009)

Berserk and Veritas.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 21, 2009)

I want a manga with hot women. It has to have a decent story though. 

I already read Tenjou Tenge.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 21, 2009)

Veritas has hot women. They're all bitches, though.


----------



## Berry (Jul 21, 2009)

This maybe a slighty odd request...

However, Is there any Manga about photography/photographers?


----------



## Migooki (Jul 21, 2009)

Does anyone knows of a good Sci-Fi manga? I really enjoyed Ergo Proxy and I want a manga that is catchy and not too long.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 21, 2009)

Abara isn't too long and is sort of sci-fi.

I don't know whether it's "catchy" or not, though. It's grim, dark, enigmatic and violent. Awesome, but maybe not to your tastes.



Berry said:


> This maybe a slighty odd request...
> 
> However, Is there any Manga about photography/photographers?



Speed Grapher?


----------



## The Doctor (Jul 21, 2009)

Sophie said:


> Does anyone knows of a good Sci-Fi manga? I really enjoyed Ergo Proxy and I want a manga that is catchy and not too long.


_
Ergo Proxy_ is a cyberpunk, a type of sci-fi. And under the cyberpunk genre, a manga that obviously stand out is _Battle Angel Alita. _It's 9 volumes long and has it's own end. If you like it, you can read the sequel, _Battle Angel Alita: Last Order_, which by the way, retcons some events that occurs in the later half of volume 9. It currently has 89 chapters released and is still on-going in Japan.

_Battle Angel Alita_ is also known as _GUNNM_ (Original name in Japan).


----------



## Berry (Jul 21, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Speed Grapher?



Cheer's ..I'll check it out.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 21, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> _
> Ergo Proxy_ is a cyberpunk, a type of sci-fi. And under the cyberpunk genre, a manga that obviously stand out is _Battle Angel Alita. _It's 9 volumes long and has it's own end. If you like it, you can read the sequel, _Battle Angel Alita: Last Order_, which by the way, retcons some events that occurs in the later half of volume 9. It currently has 89 chapters released and is still on-going in Japan.
> 
> _Battle Angel Alita_ is also known as _GUNNM_ (Original name in Japan).



Thanks a bunch. If I like them, I'll poke you for more suggestions in the same genre if you don't mind.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 21, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Veritas has hot women. They're all bitches, though.



I already read Veritas. 

Anymore suggestions?


----------



## Sasori (Jul 21, 2009)

Worst        /thread


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 21, 2009)

CSI: Miami is a good manga.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm looking for a good shonen romance. Anybody want to help me out?


----------



## locco (Jul 23, 2009)

i would really recommend "Ao no Exorcist" really good manga, its just come out but proper good.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 23, 2009)

Can anyone recommend me a good Poker manga or manhwa?


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jul 23, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a manga with a similar artistic style as _GeGeGe no Kitaro_.


----------



## Diarrhea (Jul 24, 2009)

Can anyone recommend me a _good_ gender bender manga that goes girl ----> boy?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 24, 2009)

^Ouran Host Club is pretty good.


----------



## Diarrhea (Jul 24, 2009)

Mider T said:


> ^Ouran Host Club is pretty good.



Well, I already know that one and didn't like it for its slightly sexist undertones.
It would be better if the manga wasn't a Shoujo.


----------



## newbieFans (Jul 25, 2009)

Diarrhea said:


> Can anyone recommend me a _good_ gender bender manga that goes girl ----> boy?



Have you seen Family Compo??..it's gender bender world...


----------



## newbieFans (Jul 25, 2009)

DragonTiger said:


> I'm looking for a good shonen romance. Anybody want to help me out?



I''s, Emma...


----------



## Diarrhea (Jul 26, 2009)

newbieFans said:


> Have you seen Family Compo??..it's gender bender world...



Is Shion a hermaphrodit?


----------



## delirium (Jul 26, 2009)

Looking to read just about anything right now but I'm not really sure what I'm in the mood for. Just waiting for something to catch my eye. My tastes vary. I like manga like MPD Psycho, Uzumaki, Pluto, 20th Century Boys but I also read Soul Eater, One Piece Reborn and the like. And I love Vagabond and Skip Beat. I'm not really sure if that limits the field. xD

Some links would be cool too. DDL or Online.


----------



## KohZa (Jul 27, 2009)

^you can try fullmetal alchemist..


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 27, 2009)

How is 3x3 eyes manga? I saw the OVAs a long time ago.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 27, 2009)

delirium said:


> Looking to read just about anything right now but I'm not really sure what I'm in the mood for. Just waiting for something to catch my eye. My tastes vary. I like manga like MPD Psycho, Uzumaki, Pluto, 20th Century Boys but I also read Soul Eater, One Piece Reborn and the like. And I love Vagabond and Skip Beat. I'm not really sure if that limits the field. xD
> 
> Some links would be cool too. DDL or Online.


Read Worst.

Every chapter is win.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 27, 2009)

Sasori said:


> Read Worst.
> 
> Every chapter is win.



Seconded.

Also Read Crows


----------



## Stalin (Jul 29, 2009)

I recommedn to anyone Real. Its done by the same guy who wrote slam dunk except its a seinen and is about wheel chair basketball. The art is really good and its known for its realistic depction of people with disabilities. It has a good focus on character development.


----------



## VoDe (Aug 2, 2009)

If you could recomment few good mangas to read, something like this:

Naruto
Bleach
D.Gray-Man
Full Metal Alchemist
Fairy Tail
Berserk
Claymore
Hellsing
Death Note

and i have started One piece, HxH and Soul Eater. But i didnt like any of those.


----------



## Undaunted (Aug 8, 2009)

VoDe said:


> If you could recomment few good mangas to read, something like this:
> 
> Naruto
> Bleach
> ...


Check out Immortal Regis and it's sequel Cavalier of the Abyss (both are Manhwa and so read left to right).

Also, Elfen Lied (manga) might interest you.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 8, 2009)

3 x 3 eyes sucks dont read it

its like Inuyasha, seriously

NO PLOT DEVZELOPMZEZNT YET ISNANELY LONG MANGA!!!!

nice art tho and pertty mature themes so its a bit cooler than inuyasha i guess


----------



## Muah (Aug 8, 2009)

i recomend full ahead coco and beelzbub


----------



## Muah (Aug 8, 2009)

Also read hajime no ippo and  all of the baki series.

Should I read soul eater? The anime was dreadfull so idk what i shoud do


----------



## Prowler (Aug 8, 2009)

*Monster
Pluto
Billy Bat*

Really good manga from Naoki Urasawa

EDIT: I also recommend Cowboy Bebop, it's Awesome.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 10, 2009)

i think i found another manga worth reading. it's called *Toriko*, the plot is not perfect (food, who would do suicide for food???) but the art and style is not that bad. i'm doing it out of boredom but also recommend to those who likes action, creativity, new creatures and co.


----------



## MSAL (Aug 10, 2009)

*Liar game* - Psychological manga. Very intelligent and surprisingly captivating.

*Sengoku* - Set during the time of the Japanese civil wars. Enterprising Samurai manga.

*Vagabond* -  Miyamoto "Sword Saint" Musashi, need i say more. Ok, its bsed on a fictionl novel about the great Samurai's life.

*Tenjou Tenge* - Excellent Martial arts manga. Very entertaining, and dark and gritty story. Great characters too. Mitsuomi Takaynagi is awesome, Natsume Aya is hot!

*Mirrai Nikki (Future Diary)* - Entertaining Manga, involving a game, where peple use diaries, that can predict the future, in order to wipe one another out.

I have more, but ill just give those for now


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 10, 2009)

VoDe said:


> If you could recomment few good mangas to read, something like this:
> 
> Naruto
> Bleach
> ...


 
hmm, you have very good taste, i read almost all of them, xcept for fairy tail. i would recommend:

Kekkaishi
Histories Strongest disiple Kenichi,
Ubel Blatt,
Shin Angyo Onshii
Vagabond,
Blade of the Immortal. 


i think this should be enough for now, but dont expect any of them to be as great as Berserk.


----------



## MSAL (Aug 10, 2009)

Mat®icha said:


> hmm, you have very good taste, i read almost all of them, xcept for fairy tail. i would recommend:
> 
> Kekkaishi
> Histories Strongest disiple Kenichi,
> ...




Berserk is awesome. 

I really wish they hadnt stopped the anime at a weird point.

The manga is upto a really interesting point.


----------



## Rakkushimi-YT (Aug 10, 2009)

Double Arts. 

It had so much fucking potential.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Aug 11, 2009)

Need a recommendation. If anyone takes a look at my manga list located in my sig. They'll notice that I haven't read much manga. 

Can anyone recommend some manga that are completed and amazing. I don't want to get into anything that's ongoing. Also a list of short volumed manga would be great too.


----------



## Morpheus (Aug 11, 2009)

Basilisk, it's a 41 chapter Seinen with an extremely well written story at the level of Berserk and Monster.


----------



## urgetopurge (Aug 11, 2009)

Is there a good manga that encompasses all of these categories:

Seinen
Harem/Ecchi
Realistic (meaning no ninjas, no swords, etc etc)
Hopefully even some nudity

Basically a hot manga with a very good plot. 

Anyone got any recommendations? Heres what my friend has read and thoguht is good so far
Ane-doki
Bakuman
Hatsukoi Limited

Thanks for any help guys


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 12, 2009)

Ralphy0103 said:


> Need a recommendation. If anyone takes a look at my manga list located in my sig. They'll notice that I haven't read much manga.
> 
> Can anyone recommend some manga that are completed and amazing. I don't want to get into anything that's ongoing. Also a list of short volumed manga would be great too.


 

i cant see your sig, but i have some suggestions:

death note
666 satan
blue dragon: ral & grado
island
shin angyo onshii
samurai deeper kyo


----------



## Mider T (Aug 14, 2009)

For those interested on IRL politics, I strongely recommend right-wing Neo Gomanism Manifesto Special - On War by Yoshinori Kobayashi


----------



## ... (Aug 16, 2009)

HAPPY!(from the same guy wrote MONSTER and some other very popular manga).Although I would like this one to be completely released over the internet.

for now,that's it.


----------



## Anasazi (Aug 17, 2009)

Gimme somethin' kinky.   No gender benders/shounen-ai though.


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 17, 2009)

Who likes quality seinen with tactics and action:
*Golgo 13* - longest running seinen with 150+ volumes, finally getting translation with a good scans.

I read 5 chapters at the moment and I feel like it's a masterpiece, definitely worth checking. 

3 Volumes (~300 pages in each):
When will we find out what Karin did to Sasuke?



Rachmiel said:


> Gimme somethin' kinky.   No gender benders/shounen-ai though.


Nana to Kaoru - When will we find out what Karin did to Sasuke?
Yuria 100 Shiki - When will we find out what Karin did to Sasuke?
My Balls - Rin
Kissxsis - When will we find out what Karin did to Sasuke?
Yomeiro Choice - When will we find out what Karin did to Sasuke?


----------



## Beυrre (Aug 17, 2009)

*Crimson Hero* Takanashi Mitsuba.

A slice of life short of manga, a little boring and volleyball obsessive but it's probably my favorite.


----------



## blux (Aug 19, 2009)

Can anyone recommend me a manga with a high school kind of theme, Kinda like school rumble or Ouran High. Or maybe a nice shoujo like Vampire Knight or Fruit Basket. Thanks!


----------



## Mider T (Aug 23, 2009)

*Priest* by Hyung Min-woo

It's an ongoing  that's really good.


----------



## Fran (Aug 23, 2009)

Anyone recommend a shounen along the lines of YYH or HxH?


----------



## Maria Ushiromiya (Aug 30, 2009)

Ok i wanna adventure manga! Similar to fairy tail or one piece. Somehting that you can like easily. Also i would like to start reading a moe so any reccomendations would be great!


----------



## RivFader (Aug 30, 2009)

Maria Ushiromiya said:


> Ok i wanna adventure manga! Similar to fairy tail or one piece. Somehting that you can like easily. Also i would like to start reading a moe so any reccomendations would be great!



Try Hunter X Hunter, RAVE Master and Shaman King. Those might interest you.


----------



## Maria Ushiromiya (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah! I like all of those but i want something ongoing.ANy good moe manga out there?


----------



## RivFader (Aug 30, 2009)

Maria Ushiromiya said:


> Yeah! I like all of those but i want something ongoing.ANy good moe manga out there?



Hunter X Hunter IS on-going 
Are you interested in Seinen or do you only read Shounen?


----------



## Maria Ushiromiya (Aug 30, 2009)

I like seinen but to a limit.


----------



## RivFader (Aug 30, 2009)

Maria Ushiromiya said:


> I like seinen but to a limit.



Well, Jojo's Bizarre Adventure might interest you, but as the title suggests - it's bizarre. Black Lagoon is very interesting as it kinda reminds me of a Tarantino movie featuring lots of action and some episodic narrative. Vinland Saga and Vagabound might interest you, as well as Berserk and Shin Angyo Onshi.


----------



## Maria Ushiromiya (Aug 30, 2009)

I guess i could try on of those. Yet they dont call out to me. Anythign else?


----------



## RivFader (Aug 30, 2009)

Maria Ushiromiya said:


> I guess i could try on of those. Yet they dont call out to me. Anythign else?



Well, that's more than enough for weeks don't you think?


----------



## Maria Ushiromiya (Aug 30, 2009)

Well i like baka to test to shoukanjuu one piece fairy tail ouran high school host club hitman reborn bleach naruto alittle bit and stuff like that!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 30, 2009)

if you want a great advensure then give HunterxHunter a try

the anime is great too


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eA1pPHAg4Ww[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Maria Ushiromiya (Aug 30, 2009)

I used to watch Hunter x Hunter but stopped in the part where they get stuck in an siland i tihkn.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 30, 2009)

mmm try soul eater
also HxH gets better and better as you go on


----------



## Maria Ushiromiya (Aug 30, 2009)

Any ongoing moe manga?


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 2, 2009)

I don't really think this question should be posted in the recommendation thread but I see no use in starting a thread over it. I remember reading a synopsis about a girl who's life was filled with hardships. If I remember correctly there was something about drugs and general life problems weighing her down. Anyway she meets a homeless man that intends to redeem her from her life of sorrow. I can't remember if there meeting took place under a bridge. Anyone have any idea on the series title? Also is there any manga dealing with drugs and the way it inevitable effects a persons life? I'd like some recommendations if at all possible.


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Sep 2, 2009)

black cat 
D.gray-man
naruto 
vampire knight


----------



## Stella Loussier (Sep 2, 2009)

vampire knight by matsuri hino is really good


----------



## Stella Loussier (Sep 2, 2009)

also try WANTED by masuri hino.


----------



## Ladd (Sep 2, 2009)

Maria Ushiromiya said:


> Ok i wanna adventure manga! Similar to fairy tail or one piece. Somehting that you can like easily. Also i would like to start reading a moe so any reccomendations would be great!



Try Negima.


----------



## Maria Ushiromiya (Sep 3, 2009)

I will thnx!


----------



## Nerazzurri (Sep 3, 2009)

Maria, I think Soul Eater will be your cup of tea, most definitely. I'm not too high on it personally but I can see why it is incredibly popular.

Another great ongoing read is JoJo's Bizarre Adventure, if you want you can start off with Steel Ball Run, a race/adventure across the United States, and if you like that, can start right from the beginning. It's all good.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 3, 2009)

_Maria Ushiromiya _If you want to get into a Shounen adventure series that has been completed in its entirety. Then I would suggest reading _666 Satan_. Written by _Seishi Kishimoto_ who is apparently the younger twin brother of _Masashi Kishimoto_ who's been writing the widely popular _Naruto_. Though _666 Satan_ follows the cliche formula most _Shounens_ follow. It has it's own distinctive charm that gives the series some level of differentiation among other titles.


----------



## Badalight (Sep 5, 2009)

If anyone is interested in a good story, or sports manga I HIGHLY reccomend Rookies.

And if you're not a fan of sports manga read it. Personally I HATE sports manga and this series has become one of my favorites of all time.

It revolves around the sport but it's not all there is to this manga.

It's about a hyperactive teacher coming to a school full of delinquents. Each student is REQUIRED to join a club, so basically all of the really bad kids joined the Baseball club.

This teacher basically takes it upon himself to straighten these kids out and get them to have dreams of their own. So this baseball team full of people who've never played baseball and are all delinquents who don't want to play are now being coached by a man who doesn't even know the rules to baseball and they're trying to get to the Koshien which it pretty much nationals for highschool baseball in Japan.

It's great, at least give it a try. Great art, great characters, and great story (did I mention GREAT art?).

The one drawback is it's 180 chapters long and teh translators never finished it, 24 voluems total and only 18 were ever translated, I have hopes a team will pick it up and finish it oneday though.


----------



## Gecka (Sep 6, 2009)

sounds a lot like GTO


----------



## Nerazzurri (Sep 6, 2009)

Agreed on Worst. I'm not a fan of sports manga per se either, but Ippo, Slam Dunk and Initial D are all great. Shamo could be classed as a quasi-sports manga too, centred around martial arts. I would especially recommend REAL, though the basketball in that is more a means to an end and not the focus like boxing is to Ippo.



Gecka said:


> sounds a lot like GTO



Yeah, it isn't.


----------



## Hollowized (Sep 7, 2009)

Does anyone know of any good non-mecha interplanetary sci-fi action adventure (seinen/shonen) manga? Imagine something like Firefly.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 7, 2009)

Battle Angel Alita


----------



## Starstalker (Sep 7, 2009)

Ok, I am looking for a manga similar to Fairy Tail(I LOVED IT).
Don't recommend One Piece...please...there has to be something else.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 7, 2009)

Similar to Fairy Tail but in what sense? Adventure/Comedy/Shonen? Or a manga about mages? Or is it something else you're looking for?

Well, anyway, as far as comedy/action shonens mangas go, I'd recommend Toriko, Kongo Banchou, Aqua Knight, Gash Bell. They are more comedy driven mangas with supernatural mixed with it.

Also, try Rave Master. I have never read it but it's from the same author of Fairy Tail.


----------



## RivFader (Sep 7, 2009)

Starstalker said:


> Ok, I am looking for a manga similar to Fairy Tail(I LOVED IT).
> Don't recommend One Piece...please...there has to be something else.



OP is one of the best adventure manga's out there, but RAVE Master might interest you if you like FT (they share the same mangaka). Also Hunter X Hunter is always worth a try.


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 7, 2009)

Starstalker said:


> Ok, I am looking for a manga similar to Fairy Tail(I LOVED IT).
> Don't recommend One Piece...please...there has to be something else.





Soul Eater?


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 7, 2009)

I've been reading quite the variety of manga recently but I want to add a few more titles to my list. Though at this point I'm not to keen on what genre's I want to read more into specifically. At any rate here are some titles I've been hearing alot about and want some honest opinions on weather or not I should start reading them immediately. Here are a few titles: _Deadman Wonderland_, _Vagabond_, _20th Century Boys_, _Great Teacher Onizuka_, _Slam Dunk_, _Battle Angel Alita_, and _Fairy Tail_.


----------



## Hollowized (Sep 7, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> Battle Angel Alita



thx, but it's not interplanetary. They seem to be in a rather short supply (at least when mecha is not involved). Well, there's Cowboy Bebop (which was originally an anime though, lol). But other than that I can't remember any.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 7, 2009)

Hollowized said:


> thx, but it's not interplanetary. They seem to be in a rather short supply (at least when mecha is not involved). Well, there's Cowboy Bebop (which was originally an anime though, lol). But other than that I can't remember any.


Yes, it is interplanetary.


----------



## Ladd (Sep 7, 2009)

Ralphy0103 said:


> I've been reading quite the variety of manga recently but I want to add a few more titles to my list. Though at this point I'm not to keen on what genre's I want to read more into specifically. At any rate here are some titles I've been hearing alot about and want some honest opinions on weather or not I should start reading them immediately. Here are a few titles: _Deadman Wonderland_, _Vagabond_, _20th Century Boys_, _Great Teacher Onizuka_, _Slam Dunk_, _Battle Angel Alita_, and _Fairy Tail_.



You should definately read 20th Century Boys, Great Teacher Onizuka and Slam Dunk as soon as possible. They are all amazing.

Can't comment on Vagabond or BAA as I haven't read them, but I'm not too keen on Fairy Tail.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 7, 2009)

Ralphy0103 said:


> I've been reading quite the variety of manga recently but I want to add a few more titles to my list. Though at this point I'm not to keen on what genre's I want to read more into specifically. At any rate here are some titles I've been hearing alot about and want some honest opinions on weather or not I should start reading them immediately. Here are a few titles: _Deadman Wonderland_, _Vagabond_, _20th Century Boys_, _Great Teacher Onizuka_, _Slam Dunk_, _Battle Angel Alita_, and _Fairy Tail_.


Aside from fairy tail, they're all good titles with battle angel alita being the best one among them, imo.


----------



## Stalin (Sep 7, 2009)

Also check out Boys Empire, its better thhan 20thcentury boys and berserk combined.


----------



## p-lou (Sep 7, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> Aside from fairy tail, they're all good titles with battle angel alita being the best one among them, imo.



you mean you've read past the first volume of slam dunk?!?!


----------



## Stalin (Sep 7, 2009)

Seriously you never a truly awesome manga until boys empire.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 7, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> Seriously you never a truly awesome manga until boys empire.




*Boys Empire *

_Synopsis_: You can't help but be jealous of Makoto. First his childhood friend wants him to help her with her art project--by posing nude! Then his older sister finds out and she then wants him to... They try to hide it from Mom--but she already knows... Makoto finds himself falling in love with the aloof Mizuhara. Could it be she feels the same? Mizuhara seems to be fitting in well with Makoto's family, especially when they all go to the hot-springs! Relationships are getting more and more complex for Makoto--or are they just getting better and better?


----------



## Stalin (Sep 7, 2009)

Goddamnit you were supposed be tricked into reading shotacon! You ruined the prank asshole!


----------



## robotnik (Sep 7, 2009)

you should read manga


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 7, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> Goddamnit you were supposed be tricked into reading shotacon! You ruined the prank asshole!



Just as planned!


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 7, 2009)

p-lou said:


> you mean you've read past the first volume of slam dunk?!?!


errr
not really


----------



## Stalin (Sep 7, 2009)

That's the last time I try to trick people into reading i*c*st hentai. Also, check out devilman if you like horror. It is also totally not a scat feitsh manga.


----------



## Gain (Sep 7, 2009)

the best manga is


tokyo akazukin

read it


----------



## p-lou (Sep 7, 2009)

who would trust a guy named gayn?


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 7, 2009)

i would         .


----------



## p-lou (Sep 7, 2009)

i would too


----------



## Hollowized (Sep 7, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> Yes, it is interplanetary.



ah, I see. Read a few of the first volumes a rather long time ago, and remembered it all happening on earth, then checked for some info on it where it said that it happens on several places on earth. Then I noticed just now that it has a second part (last order) which changes the setting a bit


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 7, 2009)

The second part has a tournment that brings fighters from the solar system, features a fight in a couple of planets and Alita will probably go to Mars once the current arc is over.


----------



## Izumi (Sep 8, 2009)

​Mirai Nikki, or Future Diary.
A Shounen supernatural manga that has romance and mystery and everything ya want.
Ongoing and monthly updated.


----------



## The Imp (Sep 11, 2009)

I've been reading Nausicaa of the Valley of Wind. I'm in the middle of volume 2. It hasn't really caught my interest yet. Does it get better later on or should i drop it?


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 11, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> should i drop it?


No

It gets great

im kinda surprised your bored with it though


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2009)

Nausicaa is my favorite manga.

ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever

it's awesome

So yeah, keep reading it.


----------



## iamthewalrus (Sep 18, 2009)

i thought the same thing though I wouldn't have called it boring, but I'm on the 3rd volume and so far I'm glad im still reading.


----------



## valerian (Sep 25, 2009)

Could someone recommend me some awesome Shounen and Seinen manga, perferably 5 from both of them. Don't care what genre they are.


----------



## krome (Sep 26, 2009)

In need of a manga similiar to Kuroshitsuji  GO.


----------



## Ayakashi (Sep 26, 2009)

I would recommend:
*Sidooh*  - set in pre Meiji Japan
*Skyhigh* - set in the modern world
both by Tsutomu Takahashi and Seinen, nice art, good story, cool characters.


----------



## XxShadowxX (Sep 26, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Could someone recommend me some awesome Shounen and Seinen manga, perferably 5 from both of them. Don't care what genre they are.



Shounen:
Fairy Tail [It's ok..]
Soul Eater [Very entertaining]
Great Teacher Onizuka [One of the best series of all time]
Yakitate Japan! [Fun, underrated]
*Random Shounen here*

Seinen:
20th/21st Century Boys [Incredible read]
Deadman Wonderland [Very entertaining, chapter releases are picking up again]
Berserk [Obligatory]
Vagabond [Not sure if it's considered Seinen, but it's amazing.]
Monster [Same author as 20th/21st Century Boys, absolutely amazing.]


----------



## valerian (Sep 26, 2009)

I'll check out Monster, Deadman Wonderland and Yakitate!! Japan.

Thanks.


----------



## Bilaal (Sep 27, 2009)

can someone recommend some good mecha manga


----------



## XxShadowxX (Sep 27, 2009)

MrRoastDuck said:


> can someone recommend some good mecha manga



Eureka 7's pretty good.


----------



## Bilaal (Sep 27, 2009)

thanks, i'll get started, any others?


----------



## Byxa (Sep 29, 2009)

I highly recommend Sanctuary.


----------



## GrimeWire (Oct 2, 2009)

Byxa said:


> I highly recommend Sanctuary.



Co-sign, absolutely amazing piece. The characters are quality, favourite has to be Mr Tokai (does that make me a bad person?)

Also Id recommend Pluto, its got everything you'd like to see in a manga.


----------



## Kellogem (Oct 2, 2009)

hi
Im looking for a manga with seinenish story and shounenish characters, something similar to Deadman Wonderland or Tsukihime..


if thats too vague, Im searching for some kind of drama/horror/dark themed manga with likeable characters;

could someone recommend something to me?


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Oct 3, 2009)

Could someone tell me of any good Shounen/Adventure manga?


----------



## Fran (Oct 6, 2009)

Is there a manga, preferably seinen but i'm completely open to demographic/gender, where the primary focus is *tragedy*?
Heros fighting against impossible odds, an apocalypse, a losing battle. Something that incites that element of hopelessness. Please, and thank you.


----------



## p0l3r (Oct 6, 2009)

Berserk  lol....


----------



## Fran (Oct 7, 2009)

Read it. Besides, Gutts wins practically all of his fights. Any others?


----------



## The Imp (Oct 7, 2009)

I just finished Nausicaa of the Valley of Wind. Fabulous read although it was a bit hard for me to get into it right away. I recommend it to anyone who hasn't already read it.


----------



## XxShadowxX (Oct 7, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> Read it. Besides, Gutts wins practically all of his fights. Any others?



20th Century Boys.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 8, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> Is there a manga, preferably seinen but i'm completely open to demographic/gender, where the primary focus is *tragedy*?
> Heros fighting against impossible odds, an apocalypse, a losing battle. Something that incites that element of hopelessness. Please, and thank you.


 
maybe *shin angyo onshii* falls to this category. similar to Berserk in some way.

Eden is pretty tragic too, Eden - it's an endless world.


----------



## Fran (Oct 8, 2009)

XxShadowxX said:


> 20th Century Boys.





Mat?icha said:


> maybe *shin angyo onshii* falls to this category. similar to Berserk in some way.
> 
> Eden is pretty tragic too, Eden - it's an endless world.



Read and loved both. Sometimes, I wish I could erase certain portions of my memory just so I can enjoy some mangas again


----------



## XxShadowxX (Oct 9, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> Read and loved both. Sometimes, I wish I could erase certain portions of my memory just so I can enjoy some mangas again



Try Monster, by the same author as 20th Century Boys.

I'd say you could also try Vagabond, but like Berserk, Musashi wins his fights.


----------



## BabyFirefly (Oct 9, 2009)

_Keili._
It's short, but entertaining.

Or _The Gentleman's Alliance Cross._
It's confusing at times, but I still enjoyed it.


----------



## Fran (Oct 9, 2009)

XxShadowxX said:


> Try Monster, by the same author as 20th Century Boys.
> 
> I'd say you could also try Vagabond, but like Berserk, Musashi wins his fights.



Sorry. I've read both Monster and Vagabond already  FML
After reading an Urasawa, you're really left feeling that you've fully explored the whole extent of mangadom.


----------



## OrochiSui (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi     i randomly remembered about this manga that is kinda yugioish xD i dont remember the name but its also about cards and i think the main character got kidnapped or went to a forest  plz its killing me 

 ty


----------



## Atsuro (Oct 11, 2009)

I am also looking for something similar to Kuroshitsuji, but Sidooh and Skyhigh don't seem similar in tone or story. Sidooh most defintaly is not.


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 11, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> I just finished Nausicaa of the Valley of Wind. Fabulous read although it was a bit hard for me to get into it right away. I recommend it to anyone who hasn't already read it.


nausicaa the best

outstanding female lead, one of the best female characters in manga/anime medium


----------



## XxShadowxX (Oct 14, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> Sorry. I've read both Monster and Vagabond already  FML
> After reading an Urasawa, you're really left feeling that you've fully explored the whole extent of mangadom.



He's also done Pluto, which I'm only a little bit into now.

It's in the same vein as Monster, so far.

Finished Pluto: It's really quite good, I'd recommend it. It has some pacing problems, I think, where his other mangas were dragged out too long, this one seemed a bit rushed. Some things toward the end really were characteristic Shonen plot hacks, but the story itself was still enjoyable.


----------



## migukuni (Oct 17, 2009)

1. Katekyo Hitman Reborn!
2. OnePiece
3. Mahou Sensei Negima!
4. FairyTail
5. Bleach
6. Naruto
7. D.GrayMan
8. AirGear
9. Gintama
10. Psyren
Baccano
Claymore
to-LOVE-ru
Rave master
Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles
Rurouni Kenshin
YuYu Hakusho
Get Backers
Shaman King
Fushigi Yuugi
Fushigi Yuugi Genbu Kaiden
Zettai Boyfriend
Zettai Karen Children
Eyeshield21
Genshiken
Flame of Recca
Mx0
Law of Ueki 2
Zatch bell
Historys' Strongest Disciple Kenichi
Gantz
Full Metal Alchemist
Medaka box
beelzebub
xxxHOLIC
Mixim
Veritas
Fruits Basket
Pokemon
PeaceMaker
Vampire Knight
Junjou Romantica
Gundam Wing
Zero
Ultimo
The world god only knows
psycho buster
Needless
Zero-In
Ga-Rei
yankee-kun to megane-chan
kaichou-wa maid-sama
DBZ


----------



## Bleach (Oct 18, 2009)

Can someone recommend a good romance manga with good art? Something along the lines of Ichigo 100%. Thanks ^_^


----------



## KohZa (Oct 19, 2009)

Bleach said:


> Can someone recommend a good romance manga with good art? Something along the lines of Ichigo 100%. Thanks ^_^


Kimi no todoke .


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm looking for a manga with good art. That's about it.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 19, 2009)

breakbeat oratory said:


> I'm looking for a manga with good art. That's about it.
> 
> Any suggestions?


 
Vagabond
Jojo's Bizarre Adventure
Saint Seiya: Episode G
Shin Angyo Onshi

Just a sample.


----------



## Ladd (Oct 19, 2009)

breakbeat oratory said:


> I'm looking for a manga with good art. That's about it.
> 
> Any suggestions?



Berserk and Bastard in addition to what Darth said.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 20, 2009)

Give me something Seinen and awesome.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 20, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Give me something Seinen and awesome.



vagabond, tenjou tenge, gantz, berserk, basilisk, elfen lied, happy world, hellsing, bitter virgin, monster


----------



## Ladd (Oct 20, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Give me something Seinen and awesome.



I'm guessing you already know about the typically recommended 20CB, Vagabond, Monster, Berserk etc.

So:

Liar Game.


----------



## YarikoShun (Oct 20, 2009)

Personally I like Bleach, Hell Girl and when I was more young I really loved Shaman King


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Oct 20, 2009)

I really liked Flame of Recca, YYH comes to mind instantly when I think about. So...
Would anyone recommend me MAR, it's from the same mangaka of Flame of Recca, right?
So, has anyone liked MAR?


----------



## God Movement (Oct 20, 2009)

Mongoloid Gnome said:


> I really liked Flame of Recca, YYH comes to mind instantly when I think about. So...
> Would anyone recommend me MAR, it's from the same mangaka of Flame of Recca, right?
> So, has anyone liked MAR?



Yeah, MAR is pretty good.


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Oct 20, 2009)

A more serious battle/fairy-tale manga with good story execution similar to One Piece?

I tried Shin Angyo Onishi before, couldn't get into it.


----------



## Ladd (Oct 21, 2009)

Blood Dawn said:


> A more serious battle/fairy-tale manga with good story execution similar to One Piece?
> 
> I tried Shin Angyo Onishi before, couldn't get into it.



Claymore maybe?


----------



## KohZa (Oct 22, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Give me something Seinen and awesome.


Vagabond .


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Oct 22, 2009)

Ladd said:


> Claymore maybe?



I'm already reading Claymore.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## The Imp (Oct 22, 2009)

breakbeat oratory said:


> I'm looking for a manga with good art. That's about it.
> 
> Any suggestions?



The Ravages of Time.


----------



## Turrin (Oct 23, 2009)

whats a good manga like Viritas. I have read Kenichi and Tenjo Tenge. So What else would you guy recommend


----------



## Darth (Oct 23, 2009)

"The Breaker" is getting really popular. I personally enjoy it.

Try the first few chapters and see if you like it.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Oct 23, 2009)

migukuni said:


> 1. Katekyo Hitman Reborn!
> 2. OnePiece
> 3. Mahou Sensei Negima!
> 4. FairyTail
> ...


Ya just list every manga you can think of


----------



## Gecka (Oct 24, 2009)

Darth said:


> "The Breaker" is getting really popular. I personally enjoy it.
> 
> Try the first few chapters and see if you like it.



Actually first few chapters are shit

read till chapter 34

see if you like it then


----------



## agentgraves (Oct 25, 2009)

I have Blade of the Immortal, Vagabond and Lone Wolf & Cub downloaded, which should I start first?


----------



## The Imp (Oct 25, 2009)

agentgraves said:


> I have Blade of the Immortal, Vagabond and Lone Wolf & Cub downloaded, which should I start first?



You can't go wrong with any of them but you should read _Lone Wolf & Cub_ first because it's completed.


----------



## agentgraves (Oct 25, 2009)

Lone Wolf it is then, thanks.


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 25, 2009)

For the guy who wants a good romance manga: Emma

For the guy who wants a good seinen with awesome art: Blade of the Immortal


----------



## ? (Oct 25, 2009)

kill off uchiha.......


----------



## Love. (Oct 26, 2009)

*New Manga?*

Im reading nothing at the moment, gah i feel an empty void 

anyone know any good mangas out there? ones with the same genre of gantz, stuff like that


----------



## Siegfried88 (Oct 26, 2009)

seinen manga:


Berserk
Tenjo tenge
Monster
Zetman
Blade of the immortal
Vinland Saga


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 26, 2009)

*Dorohedoro*
Hotman






*Spoiler*: __ 










The manga is awesome and much better than Gantz, IMO.


----------



## Fran (Oct 26, 2009)

Siegfried88 said:


> seinen manga:
> 
> 
> *Berserk*
> ...



This chap here has excellent taste.
For NEW Manga however...Euwaahhhh. I'm stuck in the same position actually. People need to create threads for new/obscure mangas.

I need something REFRESHING. REFRESHMENT IS THE THEME FOLKS! As refreshing as Yakitate!! Japan.


----------



## RivFader (Oct 26, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> This chap here has excellent taste.
> For NEW Manga however...Euwaahhhh. I'm stuck in the same position actually. People need to create threads for new/obscure mangas.
> 
> I need something REFRESHING. REFRESHMENT IS THE THEME FOLKS! As refreshing as Yakitate!! Japan.



Read BLAME!


----------



## The Imp (Oct 26, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> This chap here has excellent taste.
> For NEW Manga however...Euwaahhhh. I'm stuck in the same position actually. People need to create threads for new/obscure mangas.
> 
> I need something REFRESHING. REFRESHMENT IS THE THEME FOLKS! As refreshing as Yakitate!! Japan.



Try The Ravages of Time. I'd definitely rank it up there with the likes of Berserk, Vinland Saga, Vagabond etc. It similar to the previously mentioned series in more ways than one.


----------



## Gain (Oct 26, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> This chap here has excellent taste.
> For NEW Manga however...Euwaahhhh. I'm stuck in the same position actually. People need to create threads for new/obscure mangas.
> 
> I need something REFRESHING. REFRESHMENT IS THE THEME FOLKS! As refreshing as Yakitate!! Japan.



Mai-chan's Daily Life

and Koohii Jikan


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 28, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Read BLAME!



I second this.


----------



## Serio (Oct 30, 2009)

If you are tired of the flashy combat style and super non realist and you want something more realistic, I recommend you to start reading BAKI or Garouden. My favorite manga's. You can also read Hajumi no ippo.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Nov 2, 2009)

Anyone have any manga recommendations on the topic of rape and how it can effect someones psyche? Ive only recently become fascinated with the topic and am now only all to aware of just how little my understanding is on the topic of rape itself, or rather I want a story to take me into the mind of someone who's experienced it, lived through it, and has made an attempt to redeem their lost sense of self respect. 

If theirs no such manga then perhaps I'll have to rely on good ol' fashion novels, but that's not nearly as fun. A part of me simply can't forgive a women who would give up her dignity and self respect for any reason and under any circumstance. Oddly enough I wholeheartedly relish a woman's self deprivation, perhaps an underlying part of me is an angst prone masochist that can't help but find a minute pleasure in the anguish of women who give up all claims to self respect. My analogy for giving up their one sacred treasure and partaking in said sexual relations, a perverse notion I know.
_
Maybe I'm just a fucked up person, subconsciously?_


----------



## Gecka (Nov 2, 2009)

Already made that  

?


----------



## valerian (Nov 3, 2009)

Manga's with awesome villains please.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Nov 3, 2009)

Gecka said:


> Knights of Yammy?



*Spoiler*: _Synopsis_ 



Suwa Daisuke is the ladies man of his small town high school, and he has his eye on most every girl, except for one. Aikawa Hinako isn't his type, but when he overhears a deep dark secret of hers, he finds himself thinking of her more and more.


Hmm...... I'm not too sure judging by the synopsis, unless of course Bitter Virgin tells the story from the perspective of someone who's been raped and all of the hardships that follow said experience.

Nonetheless, I'll check it out


----------



## Aqua Timez (Nov 3, 2009)

tekkonkinkreet. A good short manga that will rape your eyes.


----------



## Yozora (Nov 4, 2009)

boku to issho

genre : Comedy, Seinen, Slice Of Life


*Spoiler*: __ 



A story about 2 kids who go to Tokyo after their mother died and their father-in-law kicked them out of the house. In Tokyo they meet up with a fellow orphan named Shigeru Ito. Thus begins their cynical tale of laughter and depression




this is the funniest slice of life manga i ever read 

Knights of Yammy


----------



## The Imp (Nov 4, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Manga's with awesome villains please.



Houshin Engi.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Nov 6, 2009)

Anyone know of a decent manga reading program that can be installed via the computer. I tried _Manga Reader v1.5.3_ from this site, but the program can't read Jpeg and Png files from a normal folder.


----------



## Ladd (Nov 6, 2009)

Ralphy♥ said:


> Anyone know of a decent manga reading program that can be installed via the computer. I tried _Manga Reader v1.5.3_ from this site, but the program can't read Jpeg and Png files from a normal folder.



Try CDisplay.


----------



## POSERMOBILE (Nov 6, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Manga's with awesome villains please.



Definitely try *Kinnikuman*


----------



## Fran (Nov 6, 2009)

POSERMOBILE said:


> Definitely try *Kinnikuman*



I only know of Kinnikuman through Gintama.
"Oh my God, he's a pervert!"
"No...That...THAT'S THE KINNIKU BUSTER! IT'S THE KINNIKU BUSTER!" 
Madao:


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Nov 6, 2009)

Ladd said:


> Try CDisplay.


Thanks alot for the recommendation, the program worked out nicely. I'm still getting use to the controls but altogether it fits my needs perfectly.

Thanks again


----------



## POSERMOBILE (Nov 6, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> I only know of Kinnikuman through Gintama.
> "Oh my God, he's a pervert!"
> "No...That...THAT'S THE KINNIKU BUSTER! IT'S THE KINNIKU BUSTER!"
> Madao:



lmao

My friend keeps telling me to read Gintama, and thanks to this little tidbit I might just be motivated enough to actually give it a try now


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 6, 2009)

Hey, guys. I have a few questions to those who read JoJo's Bizarre Adventure. How is the manga? I understand that there's several parts to it, are they related to each other? Can I, say, read the latest part first?


----------



## RivFader (Nov 6, 2009)

Rayleigh said:


> Hey, guys. I have a few questions to those who read JoJo's Bizarre Adventure. How is the manga? I understand that there's several parts to it, are they related to each other? Can I, say, read the latest part first?



JJBA is composed of 7 Parts that cover the adventures of the Joestar family, each following one member in a different timeframe. You should read those parts in the chronological order, you won't be able to comprehend everything otherwise as some characters return in later parts and plot relevant features won't make sense to you.


----------



## valerian (Nov 6, 2009)

Rayleigh said:


> Hey, guys. I have a few questions to those who read JoJo's Bizarre Adventure. How is the manga? I understand that there's several parts to it, are they related to each other? Can I, say, read the latest part first?



READ IT NAO!!!

The beginning starts off slow, like most manga's, but after you get past it awesome welcomes you.



> Definitely try Kinnikuman





> Houshin Engi



Will do.


----------



## adesva (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm looking for a manga with fights similar to those in Naruto, Bleach and Hunter X Hunter. I want the fighting to be well thought out and followable, rather than seeing one slash and then everybody falls.

I'm following:
Naruto, Bleach, OP, Air Gear, Fairy Tale, Hunter X Hunter, Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles, Mahou Sensei Negima!, Akaboshi, FMA, Magic Insulator and Witch Hunter. I think those are about it...


----------



## Bilaal (Nov 9, 2009)

adesva said:


> I'm looking for a manga with fights similar to those in Naruto, Bleach and Hunter X Hunter. I want the fighting to be well thought out and followable, rather than seeing one slash and then everybody falls.
> 
> I'm following:
> Naruto, Bleach, OP, Air Gear, Fairy Tale, Hunter X Hunter, Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles, Mahou Sensei Negima!, Akaboshi, FMA, Magic Insulator and Witch Hunter. I think those are about it...



Hmmm...for good fights, I'd recommend probably Veritas. But going by what you're following, I'd reccomend: Flame of Recca, Houshin Engi, and Soul Eater


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 9, 2009)

to those who are new here:

Psyren - i slapped myself for not starting this manga earlier
Kekkeaishi - no need for praise, it's already popular.
Eden: It's an endless world  - second best manga in my list.


----------



## Toreador (Nov 11, 2009)

Looking for a manga similar to Ubel blatt, Ares and Vinland saga. Want it to be around the same timeframe as those.
I would prefer if it wasnt any demons or shit in it either, well no more then Ubel blatt has.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 11, 2009)

killua12345 said:


> Looking for a manga similar to Ubel blatt, Ares and Vinland saga. Want it to be around the same timeframe as those.
> I would prefer if it wasnt any demons or shit in it either, well no more then Ubel blatt has.



vagabond may be to your liking


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Nov 11, 2009)

Mysterious Girlfriend X, something about it... i can't put this one down

Liar Game, just generally a really awesome story


----------



## Fran (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey guys, good action shounens where it's not just the main character soloing the whole world?
E.g. something like a team?

Seen all the obvious ones, e.g.

HxH (w00t)
Bleach, Dbz, Naruto, OP
Dgrayman
Soul eater
Psyren
Kekkaishi 
FMA
Fairy Tale

etc! Tell me about the action


----------



## Tobirama (Nov 14, 2009)

^JoJo's Bizarre Adventure


----------



## valerian (Nov 14, 2009)

Fuck, you beat me to it.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2009)

Bowling King, fucking hilarious manga. Everyone must read.


----------



## Yush (Nov 17, 2009)

_Manga recommendations for me please:
Genres - Slice of life, ecchi, comedy, something not extremely mainstream and shounen
(Somewhere along those lines)
Exclude - To Love Ru, Ane Doki, Toradora, Wolf Guy Wolfen Crest, Bakuman, blah blah blah
(Meaning don't recommend those to me, cos already on 'em)_


----------



## RivFader (Nov 17, 2009)

Mr. Otaku said:


> _Manga recommendations for me please:
> Genres - Slice of life, ecchi, comedy, something not extremely mainstream and shounen
> (Somewhere along those lines)
> Exclude - To Love Ru, Ane Doki, Toradora, Wolf Guy Wolfen Crest, Bakuman, blah blah blah
> (Meaning don't recommend those to me, cos already on 'em)_



Kampfer


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 17, 2009)

Mr. Otaku said:


> _Manga recommendations for me please:
> Genres - Slice of life, ecchi, comedy, something not extremely mainstream and shounen
> (Somewhere along those lines)
> Exclude - To Love Ru, Ane Doki, Toradora, Wolf Guy Wolfen Crest, Bakuman, blah blah blah
> (Meaning don't recommend those to me, cos already on 'em)_


Nyan Koi!
Hotman

Onidere
Ch.361

Otaku no Musume-san
Hotman

All three are very good.


----------



## Yush (Nov 18, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Kampfer


_Tried. Got boring _


MrCinos said:


> Nyan Koi!
> Hotman
> 
> Onidere
> ...


_1st: Already onto it a while ago, average _
_2nd: Might try..._
_3rd: Plot looks interesting, lol_
_Can't you guys recommend some manga that have good art while having good storylines though? Like To Love Ru's art style and such. I don't like the munched traditional manga styles really :\_


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Nov 27, 2009)

Any other manga similar to Ichigo 100%, I''s, and Pastel?


----------



## Gecka (Nov 30, 2009)

On Chapter 158, Page 4


----------



## Brian (Nov 30, 2009)

Zippy Ziggy Deadman Wonderland 30 RAW


----------



## Solon Solute (Dec 6, 2009)

Berserk.  

The Greatest fictional thing ever written.


*Spoiler*: __ 



(For mature audiences only)


----------



## Dog of War (Dec 6, 2009)

I would disagree with that: try Koiki and Kojima's series _Lone Wolf and Cub_. Fantastic dramatic art, superb episodic story telling within a touching main arc, and the best fight I've ever read at the finale.


----------



## Ladd (Dec 7, 2009)

I'd like to read an epic manga centering on war. By "epic" I actually mean something that is huge-scale, dramatic and builds up to a very powerful climax, rather than the word synonymous with "good" that gets thrown around a lot these days. I'd prefer something seinen with an intelligent plot - bonus points if it's finished and has good art.

Anything out there for me?


----------



## The Imp (Dec 7, 2009)

The Ravages of Time almost perfectly fits what your looking for. It isn't completed but it does have gorgeous art.


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 10, 2009)

Solon Solute said:


> Berserk.
> 
> The Greatest fictional thing ever written.
> 
> ...



I agree with this person. Along with Berserk, you should also try Vinland Saga


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 10, 2009)

i am here to promoto *Psyren* again. if you havnt read it yet, do it, you will thank me forever.



Solon Solute said:


> Berserk.
> 
> The Greatest fictional thing ever written.
> 
> ...


i'll punch anyone who disagrees with the statement. best manga ever.


----------



## devilspike (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi, I am new here and I was wondering if someone could give me some good manga recommendations.  I am looking for a manga with seinen features or a darker adult themed manga with martial arts/supernatural and with romance.  Some of the things I have already read or still reading that are similar to what I am looking for are Tenjou Tenge, Gantz, parasyte, and Alive Final Evolution.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## The Imp (Dec 10, 2009)

Mr. Otaku said:


> _Tried. Got boring _
> 
> _1st: Already onto it a while ago, average _
> _2nd: Might try..._
> ...



Try Ciguatera.


----------



## Fran (Dec 13, 2009)

Hey guys for those who haven't read *Onani Master Kurosawa* *(Masturbation Master Kurosawa)* do pick it up.
What might first seem like a hentai and lulzy concept soon develops into a very emotive and rather tragic piece. 

It's so epic.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm looking for any seinens that use modern weapons and focused around soldiers. Bonus points for good story and art.


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 15, 2009)

Hey. 

Firstly, could someone recommend which is better out of *Tenjho_Tenge* and *Bastard!!*

Secondly, check out my spoiler and see which Manga's I read (especially the highly recommended one's). As you can see, anything with fighting/action/plot i'll like.

Based on this would you personally recommend *Tenjho_Tenge* or *Bastard!!* to me?


----------



## Yashamaru (Dec 15, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> i'll punch anyone who disagrees with the statement. best manga ever.


Hello. It's me. I disagree. 
Where's the punch ? 

More seriously, I found Berserk boooring... :sleepy I'm not saying it's bad in any way, but I wasn't catched at all by the story. I really don't get what's all this fuss about Berserk. I found it pretty random. Sorry.


----------



## Solon Solute (Dec 15, 2009)

Yashamaru said:


> Hello. It's me. I disagree.
> Where's the punch ?
> 
> More seriously, I found Berserk boooring... :sleepy I'm not saying it's bad in any way, but I wasn't catched at all by the story. I really don't get what's all this fuss about Berserk. I found it pretty random. Sorry.



How far did you get in the manga? Did you only watch the anime?


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Dec 15, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> Firstly, could someone recommend which is better out of *Tenjho_Tenge* and *Bastard!!*


Neither of those two titles posed anything of merit from my perspective, but if you want to read through both serializations; your more than welcome to do so via your own accord.





Perseverance said:


> Secondly, check out my spoiler and see which Manga's I read (especially the highly recommended one's). As you can see, anything with fighting/action/plot i'll like.


I don't mind recommending you titles, but be for warned; some of the material in these works contain extremely graphic depictions aimed at the more mature.

*Recommendations:*

-
- (Novel)
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-


----------



## The Doctor (Dec 15, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> Firstly, could someone recommend which is better out of *Tenjho_Tenge* and *Bastard!!*


Anything that makes sense is better than Tenjou Tenge or any manga by Oh Great.


Perseverance said:


> Secondly, check out my spoiler and see which Manga's I read (especially the highly recommended one's). As you can see, anything with fighting/action/plot i'll like.


Blade of the Immortal
Battle Angel Alita

They're fucking great.


----------



## Yashamaru (Dec 18, 2009)

Solon Solute said:


> How far did you get in the manga? Did you only watch the anime?


I didn't watch the anime. And I read the first fifteen volumes. I gave up, not seeing any interest in the plot...

But maybe my tastes manga wise could help understanding why I didn't like Berserk.


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Dec 18, 2009)

For romance i recommend Bitter virgin 
For action there are heaps - Inuyasha, Gundam etc


----------



## Gabe (Dec 18, 2009)

Any other good Seinen action mangas like Gantz, Tenjho Tenge, Vagabond,


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Dec 18, 2009)

-bastard!! 
-JJBA
-death note
-and maybe others now i am lazy to write.


----------



## Pitou (Dec 21, 2009)

I highly recommend ULTIMO
It`s a great series and I think it will become much better


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 21, 2009)

I'd like to start a new long term story manga.
I don't know what to choose between Psyren,Vagabond,Gantz and Gintama
My favorite ones are KH Reborn,H&H,OP and DGrayMan.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Dec 21, 2009)

*My General Recommendation list:*

_Long Running Series (10-X Volumes)_:

-
-
-
- (Novels)
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-

_Short Series (5-10 Volumes)_:

Still writing.........


----------



## Mider T (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm enjoying Takahashi Shin's take on Tom Sawyer.  Chapter 5 is up on mangafox.


----------



## Brian (Dec 22, 2009)

Check out Liar Game, one of the two main characters, Akiyama, is reminiscent of L from Death Note.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 23, 2009)

Anybody reading Joan by Yasuhiko Yoshikazu?  Some good historical shit.


----------



## cbus05 (Dec 23, 2009)

Bubi said:


> I'd like to start a new long term story manga.
> I don't know what to choose between Psyren,Vagabond,Gantz and Gintama
> My favorite ones are KH Reborn,H&H,OP and DGrayMan.



Psyren starts off good and gets better every chapter. Good action, not a single bad character and a very good plot. 

From what your favorites are, i'd recommend Psyren. Vagabond and Gantz are seinen, so that may be a little different from your current likes (although they're still solid picks). I haven't read Gintama much, but from what I know, it's more of a comedy than anything else.


----------



## cbus05 (Dec 23, 2009)

Solon Solute said:


> How far did you get in the manga? Did you only watch the anime?



I've read the entire Berserk manga so far. It's good, but there are better Seinen mangas. If you like reading manga to look at Art, Blood, rape, and occasional boobs, then Berserk is great.

If you're looking for a great plot and character development, Berserk may not be the best choice. (Note to readers, Berserk does have a GREAT plot, but it moves incredibly slow, and even slower now with the fact that we get 10 chapters per year. Berserk's forte is definitely not character development however).


----------



## Solon Solute (Dec 23, 2009)

Why the fuck did you quote me to say this?


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 24, 2009)

cbus05 said:


> Psyren starts off good and gets better every chapter. Good action, not a single bad character and a very good plot.
> 
> From what your favorites are, i'd recommend Psyren. Vagabond and Gantz are seinen, so that may be a little different from your current likes (although they're still solid picks). I haven't read Gintama much, but from what I know, it's more of a comedy than anything else.



thanks!  so i'll start psyren


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 24, 2009)

Any decent quality manga out there similar to Welcome to the NHK?


----------



## Zatsuku (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm looking for some good plotty seinen to read, I'm experiencing Monster/20thCB/Pluto withdrawals, I doubt I'll find anything to compare, but just something to lessen my pain?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 26, 2009)

Zatsuku said:


> I'm looking for some good plotty seinen to read, I'm experiencing Monster/20thCB/Pluto withdrawals, I doubt I'll find anything to compare, but just something to lessen my pain?



Vagabond
Bastard!!
Devilman
Kiseijuu (Parasyte)
REAL
Riki-Oh
Shin Angyo Onshi
Vinland Saga
FLCL


----------



## The Doctor (Dec 26, 2009)

Zatsuku said:


> I'm looking for some good plotty seinen to read, I'm experiencing Monster/20thCB/Pluto withdrawals, I doubt I'll find anything to compare, but just something to lessen my pain?



Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind
Battle Angel Alita
Blade of the Immortal


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 26, 2009)

Ah, and Wolf Guy


----------



## Bgnin (Dec 27, 2009)

maybe kuroshitsuji,its a nice seinen indeed

if you are more action oriented try until death due us part


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 28, 2009)

cbus05 said:


> I've read the entire Berserk manga so far. It's good, but there are better Seinen mangas. If you like reading manga to look at Art, Blood, rape, and occasional boobs, then Berserk is great.
> 
> If you're looking for a great plot and character development, Berserk may not be the best choice. (Note to readers, Berserk does have a GREAT plot, but it moves incredibly slow, and even slower now with the fact that we get 10 chapters per year. Berserk's forte is definitely not character development however).


 
some1 should correct you. Berserk in fact is the best manga ever. no manga can be compared to it's story, to it's plot and above all to it's art quality. yes, it sucks to see 1 chapter per year, but there's nothing we can do about it. sorry for the aggresivness.

i also promote Psyren, it's a new shounen hit, very good manga.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 28, 2009)

i recommend psyren, gantz, vagabond, d gray-man


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 29, 2009)

i need to read a new manga with a very very good plot, my favs one are OP,H&H,Psyren and KHR. 
i thougt to choose one between Gantz,Vagabond and Dogs.


----------



## Dog of War (Dec 30, 2009)

Vagabond above everything else you've considered, Bubi.

Absolutely beautiful art and compelling story.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 30, 2009)

I've started reading REAL. its awesome. I actually like it more than Vagabond which i didn't think was possible.


----------



## The Imp (Dec 30, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> I've started reading REAL. its awesome. I actually like it more than Vagabond which i didn't think was possible.



I prefer it over Vagabond as well. It's a shame that it gets overshadowed.


----------



## krome (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm looking for a good shoujo/romance manga. Any ideas?


----------



## Yozora (Jan 1, 2010)

Can someone recommend me good mystery manga with good plot like 20th century boys?


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Jan 2, 2010)

Anyone know any EXCELLENT manga? Something like Berserk but not gore for the hell of it. It doesn't have to be Seinen but Shonen as well. I read HxH, OP, D.Gray-Man, Claymore, Psyren, Kekkaishi, Nurharyion no Mago (spelled that horribly I know). I guess you could say something like Kekkaishi and Nurharion.


----------



## Brian (Jan 2, 2010)

krome said:


> I'm looking for a good shoujo/romance manga. Any ideas?



Check out _The Bride of the Water God _

Link removed


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jan 2, 2010)

Blood Dawn said:


> Anyone know any EXCELLENT manga? Something like Berserk but not gore for the hell of it. It doesn't have to be Seinen but Shonen as well. I read HxH, OP, D.Gray-Man, Claymore, Psyren, Kekkaishi, Nurharyion no Mago (spelled that horribly I know). I guess you could say something like Kekkaishi and Nurharion.


Vinland Saga. Read it. Now.

*I SAID NOW! GO!*


----------



## jux (Jan 2, 2010)

FULLMETAL ALCHEMIST


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Jan 3, 2010)

Rayleigh said:


> Vinland Saga. Read it. Now.
> 
> *I SAID NOW! GO!*



Read it & addicted to it (btw is OM up to date with it?)

I guess you could say something Berserk & Vinland Saga worthy. Preferably fantasy though!

Oh, and I read FMA too. Couldn't get into it.


----------



## Brian (Jan 3, 2010)

Avante said:


> Can someone recommend me good mystery manga with good plot like 20th century boys?



Have you read _Pluto_ yet? Read Online It's from the same author as _20th Century Boys_.


----------



## Yozora (Jan 3, 2010)

Brian said:


> Have you read _Pluto_ yet? Read Online It's from the same author as _20th Century Boys_.



Yeah, i know pluto too. I'm looking other author besides naoki urusawa.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 3, 2010)

Blood Dawn said:


> Anyone know any EXCELLENT manga? Something like Berserk but not gore for the hell of it. It doesn't have to be Seinen but Shonen as well. I read HxH, OP, D.Gray-Man, Claymore, Psyren, Kekkaishi, Nurharyion no Mago (spelled that horribly I know). I guess you could say something like Kekkaishi and Nurharion.


Slam Dunk
Great Teacher Onizuka
Fullmetal Alchemist
Veritas (not excellent, but okay)

Vagabond
Monster
20th Century Boys
Pluto
Blade of the Immortal


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Jan 3, 2010)

Don't really like sport mangas.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 3, 2010)

Blood Dawn said:


> Anyone know any EXCELLENT manga? Something like Berserk but not gore for the hell of it. It doesn't have to be Seinen but Shonen as well. I read HxH, OP, D.Gray-Man, Claymore, Psyren, Kekkaishi, Nurharyion no Mago (spelled that horribly I know). I guess you could say something like Kekkaishi and Nurharion.



Akumetsu
Vinland Saga
Vagabond.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 3, 2010)

Blood Dawn said:


> Oh, and I read FMA too. Couldn't get into it.



Keep. Reading.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 3, 2010)

Blood Dawn said:


> Read it & addicted to it (btw is OM up to date with it?)
> 
> I guess you could say something Berserk & Vinland Saga worthy. Preferably fantasy though!
> 
> *Oh, and I read FMA too. Couldn't get into it*.



...Keep reading it, you'll like it more soon enough.

Since you've read Vinland Saga, read Wolfen Crest instead....oh and Battle Angel Alita


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Jan 4, 2010)

Kay. So I decided to take up Vagabond and Battle Angel Alita. Any other recs?

BTW, how is Gantz?


----------



## Fran (Jan 4, 2010)

Blood Dawn said:


> Kay. So I decided to take up Vagabond and Battle Angel Alita. Any other recs?
> 
> BTW, how is Gantz?



I didn't like Gantz much that. It's pretty average.

Go for Shin Angyo Onshi dude. It seems like a logical progression from what you're reading and have read.

And VB and BAA are excellent choices, you won't regret em. Especially the latter.


----------



## Tobirama (Jan 4, 2010)

Blood Dawn said:


> BTW, how is Gantz?



shittttttttttttttttt


----------



## cbus05 (Jan 6, 2010)

My list-


Manga-

Naruto
Bleach
Berserk
Beelzebub
Battle Angel Alita
HxH
Vinland Saga
Claymore
Kekkaishi
Soul Eater
One Piece
D-Gray-Man (not finished)
Death Note
Basilisk
Inuyasha
Psyren
FMA
Fairy Tail
Shaman King
Veritas



Anime

(some of the above... + )

Code Geass
Elfen Lied
Eureka 7
Black Lagoon
TTGL



00


As you can see, I DO like shounen, but I only like good shounen. I can't stand bleach (dropped it after SS arc). I liked Fairy Tail, but don't take it seriously. 


Long story short, my ideal manga is one that is dependent on the plot and character development to drive the story. I started reading 20th CB but couldn't get into it ( I know.. because it is dependent on plot and Character development ). Same with Vagabond. I plan on giving them another shot, but don't feel like it right now. I DO need some good action or "powers" or something else to go along with the story to get me into it usually. I also am not a fan of slice of life or sports manga for the most part.


As of right now my favorite manga is probably Psyren (represents perfect balance of plot development, mystery, action, and characters for me) and favorite anime is probably Eureka 7 (except for the whiny/sappy renten parts).


If there is any anime/manga that is very similar to these two that I haven't read, I'd LOVE to give it a shot.


----------



## cbus05 (Jan 6, 2010)

Mat?icha said:


> some1 should correct you. Berserk in fact is the best manga ever. no manga can be compared to it's story, to it's plot and above all to it's art quality. yes, it sucks to see 1 chapter per year, but there's nothing we can do about it. sorry for the aggresivness.
> 
> i also promote Psyren, it's a new shounen hit, very good manga.





Manga evaluation is all based upon opinion. I did like Berserk. I liked it a lot. But the fact that I enjoy other manga more than it, means to me, it's far far from the best fictional account I've ever read. I have nothing against the story other than the fact that even despite the release speed, it still moves at a snail's pace. We've been waiting almost 170 chapters just to get to elfhelm. There was a lot of stuff that was part of the story that was "cool"  but not necessary. Filler in other words. That's my main criticism of the manga.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 6, 2010)

Read Touch

its the best


----------



## Dog of War (Jan 6, 2010)

Mat?icha said:


> some1 should correct you. Berserk in fact is the best manga ever. no manga can be compared to it's story, to it's plot and above all to it's art quality.



Nausicaa, REAL, Vagabond, Blade of the Immortal, Akira, Lone Wolf and Cub, etc would like a word.

Berserk is a fantastic tale, no doubt, but there are a whole heap of stories that leave it in the dust.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 6, 2010)

Lord Genome said:


> Read Touch
> 
> its the best



I second this.

Also, you should read Naburo, it's a masterpiece.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 6, 2010)

is there any other manga similar to tokyo akazukin?


----------



## DocTerror (Jan 7, 2010)

Ok so I'm currently reading OP, Naruto, Bleach, HXH, Psyren, Berserk, HnI, Vinland saga, Kenichi, Black Lagoon, FMA, and Deadman Wonderland and need another epic manga to read. Longer the series probably the better cause I tend to read alot in my off time.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 7, 2010)

i'll thell you what. berserk is not my most fav, there're mangas (claymore, kekkaishi, psyren, etc...) that i enjoy more than berserk, but when it comes to quality i think berserk is way above the other mangas. this shit is just too deep, too heavy to digest.


----------



## mary no jutsu (Jan 7, 2010)

I just finished reading the breaker and blade of the immortal.  While those series were both awesome and epic I am in need of something fluffy, lighthearted, and funny (minus the fan service). :33


----------



## Yashamaru (Jan 7, 2010)

Blood Dawn said:


> BTW, how is Gantz?


Slooow... Sooo Slo-o-o-o-o-o-o-ow...
To the point it seriously becomes annoying (according to me).
And it's gore.
And there's a fair share of titties too.

Otherwise, the core concept is interesting, the art very enjoyable. But there was too many tits in there for me, it ended being nauseating.

Overall, not that great.. 4/10.


----------



## Badalight (Jan 8, 2010)

What's the manga based off of the party game mafia and I always see people using signatures of it. Basically it has a bunch of people with rabbit heads on. I just can't think of the name.


----------



## Bilaal (Jan 8, 2010)

mary no jutsu said:


> I just finished reading the breaker and blade of the immortal.  While those series were both awesome and epic I am in need of something fluffy, lighthearted, and funny (minus the fan service). :33


Maybe _Yankee-kun and Megane-chan_


----------



## Bilaal (Jan 8, 2010)

DocTerror said:


> Ok so I'm currently reading OP, Naruto, Bleach, HXH, Psyren, Berserk, HnI, Vinland saga, Kenichi, Black Lagoon, FMA, and Deadman Wonderland and need another epic manga to read. Longer the series probably the better cause I tend to read alot in my off time.


I see no _JoJo's Bizzare Adventure_ on that list. It's the best long-running series I've ever read. I usually recommend starting at Part 2 (which starts somewhere in vol 5) and then If you enjoy it you can go back and read part 1, but you may or may not want to.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 8, 2010)

Badalight said:


> What's the manga based off of the party game mafia and I always see people using signatures of it. Basically it has a bunch of people with rabbit heads on. I just can't think of the name.



*Read More*



this one?


----------



## Ladd (Jan 8, 2010)

Badalight said:


> What's the manga based off of the party game mafia and I always see people using signatures of it. Basically it has a bunch of people with rabbit heads on. I just can't think of the name.



Doubt.

10char


----------



## Bilaal (Jan 8, 2010)

Ladd said:


> Doubt.
> 
> 10char


That's a good one too


*Spoiler*: __ 



I predicted the ending though


----------



## Medusa (Jan 8, 2010)

Ladd said:


> Doubt.
> 
> 10char


----------



## Gabe (Jan 8, 2010)

Blood Dawn said:


> Kay. So I decided to take up Vagabond and Battle Angel Alita. Any other recs?
> 
> BTW, how is Gantz?



gantz is good the main character develops good throughout the manga. interesting story line and good art.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 8, 2010)

NAM said:


> gantz is good the main character develops good throughout the manga. interesting story line and good art.



But all the other characters suck balls.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 8, 2010)

Yashamaru said:


> Slooow... Sooo Slo-o-o-o-o-o-o-ow...
> To the point it seriously becomes annoying (according to me).
> And it's gore.
> And there's a fair share of titties too.
> ...


What is this I don't even.


----------



## iamthewalrus (Jan 9, 2010)

I still haven't read classics like Jojo, fist of the north star, or seinen like blade of the immortal.

I'm planning to read them all but which would you guys recommend to read first?


----------



## mary no jutsu (Jan 9, 2010)

MrRoastDuck said:


> Maybe _Yankee-kun and Megane-chan_


Thanks I'll try that out.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 9, 2010)

iamthewalrus said:


> I still haven't read classics like Jojo, fist of the north star, or seinen like blade of the immortal.
> 
> I'm planning to read them all but which would you guys recommend to read first?



Either of the three, but I'd say start out with JJBA.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 9, 2010)

iamthewalrus said:


> I still haven't read classics like Jojo, fist of the north star, or seinen like blade of the immortal.
> 
> I'm planning to read them all but which would you guys recommend to read first?



FoTNS. because JJBA is kinda ripoff


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 9, 2010)

iamthewalrus said:


> I still haven't read classics like Jojo, fist of the north star, or seinen like blade of the immortal.
> 
> I'm planning to read them all but which would you guys recommend to read first?



I'd actually start out with JJBA, as Fist of the North Star isn't fully translated. Take a break between Parts (Since JJBA is long as hell) and read Blade of the Immortal.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 13, 2010)

EASTCOAST/Soul to Seoul is a really interesting manhwa I'm reading.


----------



## UrumiGTO (Jan 15, 2010)

i am sry to interupt 
but could anyone give me a link to battle angel alita manga online?


----------



## Brian (Jan 15, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> I'd actually start out with JJBA, as Fist of the North Star isn't fully translated. Take a break between Parts (Since JJBA is long as hell) and read Blade of the Immortal.



Actually I read all the chapters for _Fist of the North Star_ a long time ago, you can find the translated ones here HSDK 367 by Sugooi it has all of the chapters. I remember watching the anime when I was a kid


----------



## Bilaal (Jan 16, 2010)

Are there any manga where the majority of fights are tactical (i.e. JoJo's Bizarre Adventure and Houshin Engi)?


----------



## Fran (Jan 17, 2010)

Are there any mangas dealing with *Western History?*
Something like Winland Saga.



I'm bored of Samurais.


----------



## Brian (Jan 18, 2010)

Mattaru said:


> Are there any mangas dealing with *Western History?*
> Something like Winland Saga.
> 
> 
> ...



You could try _Le Chevalier D'Eon_
Chapter 41 One Manga

And _Legend of Nereid_
Chapter 41 One Manga


----------



## 8 (Jan 18, 2010)

to anyone who's up to date with gintama. i've read about the first 60 chapters. so far its about very funny little arcs. i think it has potential, i love the characters and the settings. so, are these little arcs just an introduction, to a bigger and more interesting storyline? or are the latest chapters still funny little arcs.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 19, 2010)

8 said:


> to anyone who's up to date with gintama. i've read about the first 60 chapters. so far its about very funny little arcs. i think it has potential, i love the characters and the settings. so, are these little arcs just an introduction, to a bigger and more interesting storyline? or are the latest chapters still funny little arcs.


 i dotn wanna sound like buzz killer but i read it even more than 60 chaps and dropped it, found it boring. but possibly it may get better


----------



## Brian (Jan 19, 2010)

I dropped the Gintama manga in favor of the anime.


----------



## 8 (Jan 21, 2010)

Mat?icha said:


> i dotn wanna sound like buzz killer but i read it even more than 60 chaps and dropped it, found it boring. but possibly it may get better



i've just dropped it at 71. there is nothing i look forward to. hard to stay interested.

it's like the opposite of psyren. to me that one had quite uninteresting characters. switched between two worlds, a generic town and a boring wasteland. so it was a bit boring at first, but then the storyline caught me up. it got very addictive and i ended up reading 91 chapters in one go.

these two should have been merged. gintama's awesome characters, original and interesting settings, great humor. combined with psyens addictive storyline. it would be the greatest manga.


----------



## valerian (Jan 21, 2010)

Brian said:


> Actually I read all the chapters for _Fist of the North Star_ a long time ago, you can find the translated ones here Neby >>>  it has all of the chapters. I remember watching the anime when I was a kid



Holy shit. *Starts reading again*


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 21, 2010)

Brian said:


> Actually I read all the chapters for _Fist of the North Star_ a long time ago, you can find the translated ones here Neby >>>  it has all of the chapters. I remember watching the anime when I was a kid



Yeah, all of the chapters aren't there.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 21, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Link removed
> 
> Missing 23 chapters.  Just watch the anime for those parts though.



No, it was missing 25 chapters, now it's only missing 23.

You're welcome by the way.

Also, if you want FotNS then go here: Link removed


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 21, 2010)

Downloading Souten no Ken anime


----------



## Brian (Jan 23, 2010)

Good luck sitting through it :ho


----------



## BVB (Jan 23, 2010)

Are there any good Seinen Romance manga?


----------



## Yozora (Jan 24, 2010)

Karotte said:


> Are there any good Seinen Romance manga?



Ciguatera and Chocolat(KUBONOUCHI Eisaku).


----------



## BVB (Jan 24, 2010)

Avante said:


> Ciguatera and Chocolat(KUBONOUCHI Eisaku).



I've already read ciguatera, but I'm going to try chocolat


----------



## Higawa (Jan 25, 2010)

Seinen romance so you want sex? 

I need a Manga in the Style of Dogs Bullet and Carnage

are there any similiar ones?

Also when I liked Berserk, will I like claymore?


----------



## Fran (Jan 25, 2010)

Higawa said:


> Also when I liked Berserk, will I like claymore?



Not necessarily, but try Claymore anyway. There's so much death, and emotions run very, very high in the first half of the manga. The second half is dominated more by action.

I loved Claymore to bits


----------



## Yozora (Jan 26, 2010)

Karotte said:


> I've already read ciguatera, but I'm going to try chocolat



Sekitou Elergy  is good too.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 27, 2010)

i need a new shounen.. veritas,the breaker or beelzebub? (i'm already reading op,hxh,fma,khr,defense devil,bakuman and psyren)


----------



## Tobirama (Jan 27, 2010)

Bubi said:


> i need a new shounen.. veritas,the breaker or beelzebub? (i'm already reading op,hxh,fma,khr,defense devil,bakuman and psyren)



Soul Eater and Kongou Bancho


----------



## art is an EXPLOSION (Feb 5, 2010)

i really like one piece slam dunk bleach and naruto  try sum if u havent read em


----------



## Haku (Feb 5, 2010)

If it wasn't posted another good anime is Air gear!


----------



## Undaunted (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm looking for something like The Breaker, other than Veritas.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Feb 6, 2010)

Karotte said:


> Are there any good Seinen Romance manga?


Well manga serializations that primarily deal with heterosexual relationships without the sometimes horribly mundane Shoujo undertoning, tend to be incredibly sparse. Of course, I myself have come across a few romantic titles that are handled with a surprising amount of composure and maturity and don't intend to burden the readers with a false romantic pretense.

*Seinen Romance:*


----------



## Bilaal (Feb 7, 2010)

Does anyone know of any good mafia/mob/gangster/crime themed series? Any "Reborn" replies get negged.


@ Undaunted: Try Kango Banchou, Worst, and Crows


----------



## Griever (Feb 9, 2010)

MrRoastDuck said:


> Does anyone know of any good mafia/mob/gangster/crime themed series? Any "Reborn" replies get negged.
> 
> 
> @ Undaunted: Try Kango Banchou, Worst, and Crows



GEKKOH
Sorry that's all i got, might help .

anyone know of any good manga where the main character is like Ryo  Narushima(Shamo), in other words i'm looking for manga where the main character is the bad guy.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Feb 10, 2010)

MrRoastDuck said:


> Does anyone know of any good mafia/mob/gangster/crime themed series? Any "Reborn" replies get negged.



*Spoiler*: __ 



_Featured Manga of the Week_

_Sanctuary_



(12 Volumes/105 Chapters)​
An instant manga classic written by Buronson & Ikegami Ryoichi during the early 1990's. Sanctuary is an engrossing epic that validates manga as a medium, it defines it; transcends it. In short it deserves the title of masterpiece.

Hojo and Asami seek to change Japan, to rock it to its very core. They share a dark past, and both have vowed to stick to the path they chose together, to keep rising up the ranks of society in order to make the changes needed to create a new Japan. One lives the life of a yakuza; the other the life of politics. What this manga follows is the path of these two extraordinary men as they machinate and manoeuvre their way up to the top of their respective fields, and it?s magnificent.

The story reads like a Takashi Miike or Takeshi Kitano film put on page. It?s a political thriller, a yakuza crime flick; it?s ambitious in every way. Its a rare breed, a mature manga. Mature for its depiction of adults making realistic choices amid difficult situations. Mature is relatable characteristics and personalities in a familiar-looking world. Mature doesn?t mean swords slicing limbs, it doesn?t mean aliens raping humans; it doesn?t mean super powers destroying puppies. Mature is dealing with topics and themes in a realistic manner, it means restraint, subtlety. Yes there is violence and nudity in this manga, but they are the result of adults with real motives, real conflicts; real human reactions to actions. Every single character in this story has a real consistent personality and reason for why they do the things they do.

The story twists and turns unpredictably as the two characters navigate their way through their respective worlds, continually coming across roadblocks and blindsides, whether it?s in the form of political scheming or yakuza thugs with attitude. Hojo and Asami continually have to figure out inspired solutions to ever-increasingly difficult problems, and their separate journeys are regularly mirrored with each other, and sometimes interweaved dramatically. Fumimura's saga is so full of depth its mind boggling. With dozens and dozens of storylines and hundreds of characters all plotting against each other, Sanctuary is addictive and compelling stuff that stays in your mind long after you've finished the last satisfying chapter.

The political issues at stake and focused on in this manga can also be of great interest to non-Japanese readers. Americans, for example, know all too well that unless you're a democrat or republican you have no chance at gaining power of the White House. More recently in the 21st century we've seen crusty old Japanese Prime Ministers resign one after another. The two main characters of Sanctuary seek to usurp the current system of Japan; that of politics being controlled by old men who oversee a system that will never allow anyone under 40 to gain any real power, and to even clean up the yakuza gangs constantly at war with each other, and their ambition is as great as everything else within these 105 chapters.

The quality of writing is at the level of novelist James Clavell in terms of handling a great number of characters and conflicts. The quality of the art is like a defiant middle finger at the state of mainstream manga plagued by cutesy crap and unending Super Deformed faces ruining every chapter. Women in this manga are actually drawn like women. Every set-up has a pay-off. Every chapter ends with you wanting more.

Sanctuary is a sanctuary from mainstream manga. If you want to be entertained from a work that never speaks down to you and demands you keep up with its pace while dealing with topics and themes that are relevant; then find this manga, read it, and spread the word. Turns out there?s a sanctuary out there for all of us.


----------



## Bilaal (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks Ralphy, I'll try it. Anyone have any other suggestions, because I'd like to read more than one.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Feb 10, 2010)

MrRoastDuck said:


> Thanks Ralphy, I'll try it. Anyone have any other suggestions, because I'd like to read more than one.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Smuggler
​
Smuggler is a 4 chapter crime caper that rolls along with Tarantino-esque underworld hijinks and Korean gangster flick humour.

Think Pulp Fiction crossed with A Bittersweet Life and you get some idea of the vibe in Shohei Manabe's manga. Various groups of men collide violently together because of their hazardous occupations, whether it be assassins, gangsters or smugglers. There isn’t really a main character that we follow, but the new kid who joins the clean-up crew is the most obvious pick for the guy we're meant to relate to, and who we get a flashback of. The characters we're more likely to enjoy however are the assassins, and the leader of the clean-up smuggling crew, who naturally butt heads eventually.

The story follows the assassins doing their thing, which attracts the attention of yakuza, who ultimately hire the services of the smugglers, but things in life rarely ever go smoothly. The pleasure is in watching these characters; that carry gigantic chips on their shoulders, deal with ever increasingly out of control situations. Manabe inserts subtle humour into the proceedings which is what made me think of film director Tarantino or Kim Ji-woon, who would be perfect for adapting this onto the big screen, although they would then be accused of churning out the same old same old.

Smuggler's art is detailed and neat for background locations, like most seinen manga, but the character art is interesting indeed. Very striking facial structures for the quirky cast. It won’t be to many people's taste, but at least it's different, and in a way fits with the disturbing tale being told.

Smuggler’s a cool thriller that rolls along to a viciously brilliant climax and satisfying resolution.


----------



## Rykiel (Feb 10, 2010)

That Ralphy has good taste.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 11, 2010)

i'm looking for something like HSDK,Sun-Ken rock,Veritas or The Breaker..
i need it


----------



## Bilaal (Feb 11, 2010)

Bubi said:


> i'm looking for something like HSDK,Sun-Ken rock,Veritas or The Breaker..
> i need it



Kongoh Banchou


----------



## Will Smith (Feb 11, 2010)

Bubi said:


> i'm looking for something like HSDK,Sun-Ken rock,Veritas or The Breaker..
> i need it



_Aiki_​

10char


----------



## 8 (Feb 12, 2010)

just caught up with hunter x hunter and kekkaishi. in both series liked the relationship between the two main characters. good buddies that really care for each other. reminds me of how fake the naruto "bonds" are.

any other action or battle manga where two main characters can get along very well? would be even more interesting if they are male/female, but not necessarily.


----------



## -Demian- (Feb 13, 2010)

Looking for a manga similar to "Death note" which is my all time favorite, thanks to the "intelligence" - does anyone know similar ones?


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 13, 2010)

-Demian- said:


> Looking for a manga similar to "Death note" which is my all time favorite, thanks to the "intelligence" - does anyone know similar ones?



Lost+Brain is similar to Death Note

otherwise if you're looking for a bit different type of psychological mangas you can try one of the Urasawa's (Pluto,Monster,20th cent boys)


----------



## Ladd (Feb 13, 2010)

-Demian- said:


> Looking for a manga similar to "Death note" which is my all time favorite, thanks to the "intelligence" - does anyone know similar ones?



Start reading .

Now.


----------



## ナルヒナ (Feb 15, 2010)

Looking for another manga, so far I've read:


```
666 Satan
Air Gear
Ares
Beelzebub
Berserk
Bleach
Claymore
Change123
Death Note
Dragon Ball
Fairy Tail
Fullmetal Alchemist
GODEATH
Hayate no Gotoku
HSDK
Highschool of the Dead
Hitman Reborn!
Hunter x Hunter
Ichigo 100%
Liar Game
Maken-Ki
Mirai Nikki
Mx0
Naruto
One Piece
Onihime VS
Psyren
Samurai Deeper Kyo
Soul Eater
to-LOVE-Ru
Vagabond
Vindland Saga
```


----------



## 8 (Feb 15, 2010)

ナルヒナ said:


> Looking for another manga, so far I've read:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



you could try berserk


----------



## ナルヒナ (Feb 15, 2010)

Oh, forgot to add Berserk in.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Feb 15, 2010)

ナルヒナ said:


> Looking for another manga, so far I've read:




You should be more specific, I could recommend you 300+ titles off hand right now.............


----------



## 8 (Feb 15, 2010)

ナルヒナ said:


> ...



from that list i'd asume you especially like action and battle manga. some romance. few gag. mostly shonen/seinen. we may have very similar taste. some i find interesting but are missing in your list:

- Battle Angel Alita & Battle Angel Alita: Last Order
- Shin Angyo Onshi
- Bakuman
- Toriko
- Nurarihyon no Mago


----------



## Ladd (Feb 15, 2010)

ナルヒナ said:


> Looking for another manga, so far I've read:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Read any of Urasawa's work?


----------



## ナルヒナ (Feb 15, 2010)

Ralphy♥ said:


> You should be more specific, I could recommend you 300+ titles off hand  right now.............





8 said:


> from that list i'd asume you especially like action and battle manga. some romance. few gag. mostly shonen/seinen. we may have very similar taste. some i find interesting but are missing in your list:
> 
> - Battle Angel Alita & Battle Angel Alita: Last Order
> - Shin Angyo Onshi
> ...


Thanks, I'll check those out.



Ladd said:


> Read any of Urasawa's work?


No but I heard good things about Monster.


----------



## Ladd (Feb 15, 2010)

ナルヒナ said:


> Thanks, I'll check those out.
> 
> 
> No but I heard good things about Monster.



You should definitely check out Monster, 20th Century Boys and Pluto.


----------



## BVB (Feb 15, 2010)

Bilaal said:


> Does anyone know of any good mafia/mob/gangster/crime themed series? Any "Reborn" replies get negged.
> 
> 
> @ Undaunted: Try Kango Banchou, Worst, and Crows



Sun-Ken Rock.

Awesome manga.

That is the wet dream of the manga Kishimoto wants to write.


----------



## Bilaal (Feb 15, 2010)

ナルヒナ said:


> Looking for another manga, so far I've read:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Your list lacks JoJo's Bizarre Adventure, you should really pick it up.


----------



## Teach (Feb 15, 2010)

Looking for a manga similar or as good to/as Vinland Saga/Vagabond.


----------



## The Imp (Feb 15, 2010)

Teach said:


> Looking for a manga similar or as good to/as Vinland Saga/Vagabond.



The Ravages of Time


----------



## Brian (Feb 16, 2010)

Teach said:


> Looking for a manga similar or as good to/as Vinland Saga/Vagabond.



You can also try Shigurui


----------



## ehdahora2 (Feb 16, 2010)

I want a manga that has good action and that isnt too slow , no shoujo please, shonen or seinen.If possible, the manga could have a female protagonist(or at least some girl that appear a lot like erza)
Mangas i have read so far:
Air gear
Berserk
Veritas
Naruto
Bleach
psyren
fairy tail
one piece
hajime no ippo
project arms
battle angel alita and last order
vagabond
vinland saga
Saint seiya and lost canvas
Claymore
Baki the grappler
SDK
HSDK
HunterXHunter
D gray man
Negima
Love hina
Inu yasha
Tenjou tenge
hellsing
slam dunk
trigun
FMA
FM panic
Yugi oh
Samurai x


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Feb 16, 2010)

ehdahora2 said:


> I want a manga that has good action and that isnt too slow



*Spoiler*: __ 



_Featured Manga of the Week_

_Freesia_



(12 Volumes/82 Chapters)​
Freesia is set in an alternative Japanese society that is at war, and has passed a law legalizing retaliatory killings. If somebody kills your loved one, you are legally sanctioned to kill, or hire someone to kill, the victimizer. The manga is set around a character who works for a firm that specializes in these retaliatory killings.

Ive come to adore this series for it's deranged, unsightly, and grotesque themes in correlation to it's astounding literary direction, plot progression, character development, and overall magnificent way of story telling. I tend to embellish all of Jiro Matsumoto's artistic works and I wholeheartedly believe he composed one excellent work of art in regards to his serialization, _Freesia_.

Truly astounding as too just how amazing Freesia is in it's presented material in that it depicts the depraved side of a rather harsh environment in conjunction to the mental breakdown of certain characters respected psyche's. This title was excellent right from the beginning, the way the story depicts the devolution of Hiroshi's psyche in conjunction with the way a rather harsh environment can effect the mental state of certain character set throughout the series was perfect overall.
*Spoiler*: _Freesia Artwork_ 

















Jiro Matsumoto artistic style exurb

Even though the art on the surface appears nonsensical as if it were doodled in five minutes, it?s actually quite detailed and staged very well, with nice pay-offs and you even get the sense that you're reading an adaptation of some random French new wave film (or Russian as Matsumoto quips in the afterword). If you're wondering why I referenced films in this recommendation, its because that?s how good Matsumoto's writing is, its not bound by manga form; but purely intent on good storytelling wherever the author's depraved imagination leads it.



*Spoiler*: __ 



_A Revolutionist In The Afternoon_



(One Volume/Five Chapters)​
While I was reading the series _Freesia_, I stumbled upon another one of Jiro Matsumoto works titled _A Revolutionist In The Afternoon_. It's relatively short and poses some excellent literary elements with an abundance of intellect and maturity. This title is comprised of five shorts that entail story archetypes themed in militaristic post modern societies and how certain inhabitants find themselves in some interesting situations.

Even though the art on the surface appears nonsensical as if it were doodled in five minutes, it?s actually quite detailed and staged very well, with nice pay-offs and you even get the sense that you're reading an adaptation of some random French new wave film (or Russian as Matsumoto quips in the afterword). If you're wondering why I referenced films in this recommendation, its because that?s how good Matsumoto's writing is, its not bound by manga form; but purely intent on good storytelling wherever the author's depraved imagination leads it.

My impression of this short volume was nothing short of amazement, this book genuinely felt like something you'd carry around before you assassinated someone important for some political and or random cause. Not since reading _The Catcher in the Rye_, have I felt this pleased after a sit down with some literature in hand; and that was quite a few years ago.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Smuggler
​
Smuggler is a 4 chapter crime caper that rolls along with Tarantino-esque underworld hijinks and Korean gangster flick humour.

Think Pulp Fiction crossed with A Bittersweet Life and you get some idea of the vibe in Shohei Manabe's manga. Various groups of men collide violently together because of their hazardous occupations, whether it be assassins, gangsters or smugglers. There isn?t really a main character that we follow, but the new kid who joins the clean-up crew is the most obvious pick for the guy we're meant to relate to, and who we get a flashback of. The characters we're more likely to enjoy however are the assassins, and the leader of the clean-up smuggling crew, who naturally butt heads eventually.

The story follows the assassins doing their thing, which attracts the attention of yakuza, who ultimately hire the services of the smugglers, but things in life rarely ever go smoothly. The pleasure is in watching these characters; that carry gigantic chips on their shoulders, deal with ever increasingly out of control situations. Manabe inserts subtle humour into the proceedings which is what made me think of film director Tarantino or Kim Ji-woon, who would be perfect for adapting this onto the big screen, although they would then be accused of churning out the same old same old.

Smuggler's art is detailed and neat for background locations, like most seinen manga, but the character art is interesting indeed. Very striking facial structures for the quirky cast. It won?t be to many people's taste, but at least it's different, and in a way fits with the disturbing tale being told.

Smuggler?s a cool thriller that rolls along to a viciously brilliant climax and satisfying resolution.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Feb 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



_Featured Manga of the Week_

_Sanctuary_



(12 Volumes/105 Chapters)​
An instant manga classic written by Buronson & Ikegami Ryoichi during the early 1990's. Sanctuary is an engrossing epic that validates manga as a medium, it defines it; transcends it. In short it deserves the title of masterpiece.

Hojo and Asami seek to change Japan, to rock it to its very core. They share a dark past, and both have vowed to stick to the path they chose together, to keep rising up the ranks of society in order to make the changes needed to create a new Japan. One lives the life of a yakuza; the other the life of politics. What this manga follows is the path of these two extraordinary men as they machinate and manoeuvre their way up to the top of their respective fields, and it’s magnificent.

The story reads like a Takashi Miike or Takeshi Kitano film put on page. It’s a political thriller, a yakuza crime flick; it’s ambitious in every way. Its a rare breed, a mature manga. Mature for its depiction of adults making realistic choices amid difficult situations. Mature is relatable characteristics and personalities in a familiar-looking world. Mature doesn’t mean swords slicing limbs, it doesn’t mean aliens raping humans; it doesn’t mean super powers destroying puppies. Mature is dealing with topics and themes in a realistic manner, it means restraint, subtlety. Yes there is violence and nudity in this manga, but they are the result of adults with real motives, real conflicts; real human reactions to actions. Every single character in this story has a real consistent personality and reason for why they do the things they do.

The story twists and turns unpredictably as the two characters navigate their way through their respective worlds, continually coming across roadblocks and blindsides, whether it’s in the form of political scheming or yakuza thugs with attitude. Hojo and Asami continually have to figure out inspired solutions to ever-increasingly difficult problems, and their separate journeys are regularly mirrored with each other, and sometimes interweaved dramatically. Fumimura's saga is so full of depth its mind boggling. With dozens and dozens of storylines and hundreds of characters all plotting against each other, Sanctuary is addictive and compelling stuff that stays in your mind long after you've finished the last satisfying chapter.

The political issues at stake and focused on in this manga can also be of great interest to non-Japanese readers. Americans, for example, know all too well that unless you're a democrat or republican you have no chance at gaining power of the White House. More recently in the 21st century we've seen crusty old Japanese Prime Ministers resign one after another. The two main characters of Sanctuary seek to usurp the current system of Japan; that of politics being controlled by old men who oversee a system that will never allow anyone under 40 to gain any real power, and to even clean up the yakuza gangs constantly at war with each other, and their ambition is as great as everything else within these 105 chapters.

The quality of writing is at the level of novelist James Clavell in terms of handling a great number of characters and conflicts. The quality of the art is like a defiant middle finger at the state of mainstream manga plagued by cutesy crap and unending Super Deformed faces ruining every chapter. Women in this manga are actually drawn like women. Every set-up has a pay-off. Every chapter ends with you wanting more.

Sanctuary is a sanctuary from mainstream manga. If you want to be entertained from a work that never speaks down to you and demands you keep up with its pace while dealing with topics and themes that are relevant; then find this manga, read it, and spread the word. Turns out there’s a sanctuary out there for all of us.


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 16, 2010)

Teach said:


> Looking for a manga similar or as good to/as Vinland Saga/Vagabond.



Lone Wolf and Cub and Blade of the Immortal.

Ravages of Time seems good what I have read so far, aswell as Sidooh.


----------



## 8 (Feb 17, 2010)

Brian said:


> You can also try Shigurui


just read the first two chapters. that was just sick  i'll definitely pick it up :ho



ehdahora2 said:


> I want a manga that has good action and that isnt too slow , no shoujo please, shonen or seinen.If possible, the manga could have a female protagonist(or at least some girl that appear a lot like erza)
> Mangas i have read so far:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Shin Angyo Onshi has about everything you requested. and maybe Mirai Nikki or Kekkaishi.


----------



## Teach (Feb 17, 2010)

Han Solo said:


> Lone Wolf and Cub and Blade of the Immortal.
> 
> Ravages of Time seems good what I have read so far, aswell as Sidooh.


Will get to those after Shigurui.


Brian said:


> You can also try Shigurui



I've read 20 chapters of this now. It's awesome.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 18, 2010)

ehdahora2 said:


> I want a manga that has good action and that isnt too slow



The Breaker and Worst


----------



## Jade (Feb 20, 2010)

Can someone recommend a manga with good character development/plot, the genre can be anything? I can't find any really don't read that much.


----------



## Brian (Feb 22, 2010)

8 said:


> just read the first two chapters. that was just sick  i'll definitely pick it up :ho



yeah sometimes I'm caught off guard when it comes to shock factors in Shigurui



Aurora said:


> Can someone recommend a manga with good character development/plot, the genre can be anything? I can't find any really don't read that much.



Vagabond sounds like a winner to me


----------



## Ayakashi (Feb 26, 2010)

Aurora said:


> Can someone recommend a manga with good character development/plot, the genre can be anything? I can't find any really don't read that much.



Cesare is set in the Italian Renaissance and has good character development/plot, it's by Fuyumi Soryo.

Also from her I would recommend Eternal Sabbath.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 27, 2010)

List me some good Seinen to read. 

Currently reading/finished:

Wolf Guy/Wolfen Crest
20th Century Boys
Shin Angyo Onshi
Parasyte/Kiseijuu
Vinland Saga
Dorohedoro
Burning Hell
Vagabond
Devilman
Bastard!!
Riki-Oh


----------



## Bilaal (Feb 27, 2010)

From your list, it looks like you like seinen action manga. Try:
Blade of the Immortal
Battle Angel Alita
BLAME!
Dogs

you may like Aqua Knight too.

And also Steel Ball Run


----------



## Yozora (Feb 27, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> List me some good Seinen to read.
> 
> Currently reading/finished:
> 
> ...



action:
Kandachime
Zetman
World Embryo
Until Death do us part

comedy:
Boku to Issho


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Feb 27, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> List me some good Seinen to read.



*Action Seinen:*

















*Psychological and or Slice of Life Seinen:*


----------



## iamthewalrus (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm a manga reader who doesn't read much shonen anymore because I feel most of the stuff (besides popular titles like fma) are quite generic.  That said, will i like psyren if I start reading it?  Is it worth checking out?


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Mar 1, 2010)

iamthewalrus said:


> I'm a manga reader who doesn't read much shonen anymore because I feel most of the stuff (besides popular titles like fma) are quite generic.  That said, will i like psyren if I start reading it?  Is it worth checking out?


Fuck that

Read , a really good Shounen I thoroughly enjoyed.


----------



## Yozora (Mar 2, 2010)

Ralphy♥ said:


> Fuck that
> 
> Read , a really good Shounen I thoroughly enjoyed.



I thought Akumetsu is a seinen.


----------



## p0l3r (Mar 2, 2010)

Can someone recommend a awsome martial arts manga like change123, HSDK.Kind of lightheart/serious. I have read the breaker,veritas,hajime no ippo,monk,Gorio(wish someone would still scan that)Tiji-kun,fullcontact,ashita no yoichi.


----------



## Bilaal (Mar 2, 2010)

The MotM, Kangou Banchou.


----------



## p0l3r (Mar 2, 2010)

Woops forgot kangou banchou what is Motm?


----------



## Bilaal (Mar 2, 2010)

MotM=Manga of the Month

Also, now is a better time than ever to read KB since it's manga of the month


----------



## Bankotsu_the_Great (Mar 3, 2010)

I just got done reading Ichigo 100% after 3 days. I loved it. Are they any similar mangas of the same genre(s) that are good quality and good story? I'm craving more.


----------



## 8 (Mar 3, 2010)

Bankotsu_the_Great said:


> I just got done reading Ichigo 100% after 3 days. I loved it. Are they any similar mangas of the same genre(s) that are good quality and good story? I'm craving more.


i highly suggest "Unbalance x Unbalance". i picked it up about a week ago and ended up reading all 72 chapters in just two days. its great.

other then that:
- Suzuka, although this manga and especially the two main characters really piss me off.
- Love Hina.
- Ane Doki from the same writer. it finished just a few weeks ago.
- Kimi no Iru Machi.
- maybe mx0. it has a forced open ending. but regardless of that its awesome.


----------



## kippp3 (Mar 3, 2010)

Take notice of Kimu no Iru Machi, though. Addictive stuff.


----------



## 8 (Mar 3, 2010)

^ add "Great Teacher Onizuka" to that list.


----------



## 8 (Mar 3, 2010)

does anyone know other hilarious and very perverted manga like these ones:
Yuria 100 Shiki, My Balls, Oniichan Controll, Dimina no Do!, Bousou Shojo.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Mar 3, 2010)

8 said:


> does anyone know other hilarious and very perverted manga like these ones:
> Yuria 100 Shiki, My Balls, Oniichan Controll, Dimina no Do!, Bousou Shojo.




Naoki Yamamoto brings us this amazingly conveyed romantic comedy uniquely titled Asatte Dance. This authors known for his heavy use of psychological portrayals in conjunction to stories encompassing themes that tend to be rather harsh to those who indulge the work.

I had fun with this read! The manga made excellent use of comedic scenes a reader could completely relate too on every level. It worked completely as a gag series, on a number of occasion; I found myself laughing uncontrollably via these quirky situations the protagonist seems to always get caught up in. Even though the story's use of sexual themes seemed excessive at times, It didn't distract the reader from the plot at hand.

Altogether it all played out extremely well. The large cast of characters that help maintain a consistent comedic flow, the story that actually contained some sort of plot, and the jokes that were actually funny and you could completely relate too. A really great series everyone should consider reading.


----------



## 8 (Mar 3, 2010)

^that sounds very interesting. i'll check it out.


----------



## p0l3r (Mar 6, 2010)

Can someone recommend me a manga that has to do with traveling to different worlds in a adventure setting.I have read tsubasa chronicles. Prefer not gundam type manga.


----------



## UnknownPersonality (Mar 7, 2010)

Cowboy Bebop?

Can someone recommend a short shoujo manga that's slice-of-life?


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Mar 8, 2010)

some gender bender manga preferably girl dresses as boy ?


----------



## 8 (Mar 8, 2010)

^ "He's dedicated to roses". although i have not read it


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Mar 8, 2010)

tnx but i read it yesterday it was very good


----------



## Vamkatt (Mar 16, 2010)

Either:


Ouran high school host club 
or Nyan Koi!  

They're good Anime / Mangas


----------



## rajin (Mar 19, 2010)

have anyone heard about *adachi mitsuru*

read just his manga

romantic, based on baseball(his most manga are)

show humanistic emotions, love
cuteness of life
slice of life 
school based

girls are too have lead role
unlike most shounen women power clearly brought forward

TOUCH========= MY BELIEF ONE OF THE BEST MANGA EVER

H2

NINE

JINBE

OTHER RECOMMENDATION BY ME IS *"SUZUKA"*

*"ONANI MASTER KUROSAWA"*=== LAST 10 CHAPTERS EPIC

*"MAHAROBA"*=== SPELL MISTAKE MAYBE

*"EMMA'*========= INSTANT LOVE TYPE BUT SOCIETY BASED


----------



## iamthewalrus (Mar 20, 2010)

cross game is good too


----------



## nick1689 (Mar 20, 2010)

Im looking for the seinen version of OP/Naruto/Bleach, ie a seinen that is popular, action adventure/supernatural themed, a bit of comedy, with a vast range of chars, and a wide ranging plot

Any suggestions?


----------



## 8 (Mar 20, 2010)

nick1689 said:


> Im looking for the seinen version of OP/Naruto/Bleach, ie a seinen that is popular, action adventure/supernatural themed, a bit of comedy, with a vast range of chars, and a wide ranging plot
> 
> Any suggestions?


- Berserk
- GANTZ
- Battle Angel Alita

these are my personal favorites 
also Claymore, although its shonen it could easily qualify as seinen.


----------



## nick1689 (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks man, gantz looks great (I have heard good things about it). And i have been meaning to hit up claymore for a while

Anything else other people would suggest?


----------



## wstickman (Mar 20, 2010)

hunter x hunter


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Mar 22, 2010)

is there some similar manga like ranma 1/2 ?


----------



## Satori katsu (Mar 23, 2010)

I am currently reading the manga Pluto, I'm sure a lot of people have read it but if not then you HAVE TO! it's awesome, and if you want some info on it I'll do my best. Pluto is by by Naoki Urasawa, and is based on Osamu Tezuka's Astro Boy, specifically "The Greatest Robot on Earth" (地上最大のロボット, Chijou saidai no robotto?)  story arc, and named after the arc's chief villain. Urasawa reinterprets the story as a suspenseful murder mystery starring Gesicht, a Europol robot detective trying to solve the case of a string of robot and human deaths. It is a senien with a lot of plot twits and suspense.

 The story itself is great and it makes you get really involved unlike a lot of stories where you don't feel connected. It stirs up a lot of emotions and does something that not many stories can. It makes you feel strongly about each of the characters as if you knew them. You really connect with all of the characters and their feelings. It also makes you do a bunch of welcomed hard thinking about the story and many things. It's really really good and I would recommend it for anyone who likes stories, they really did Atom Boy justice with this one.

I'm sure many of you have read it before and it's kind of old too but it's still really great so don't flame me please. Also if anyone could give me another epic manga with a great story that would be appreciated. It doesn't have to be a murder mystery senien. I just want another


----------



## RisingVengeance (Mar 23, 2010)

I've discovered some new 'decent' manga from my days when I was bored and seeking something interesting to read.

- Rappi Rangai
- Darren Shan (Based on the Cirque Du Freak novels)
- Cavalier of the Abyss (Sequel to to Immortal Regis)
- Immortal Regis
- Ral Grad; RalΩGrado
- Togari
- Ares 
- 07 Ghost
- Karakuridouji Ultimo


----------



## c3zz4rr (Mar 26, 2010)

Could you guys recommend me some manga that reveal the most powerful character in the manga from the get go, but he isn't involved in the action or he's involved but he's not the main character , I don't care if he's the villain or helping the hero. I'll give some examples so that you guys can understand what I'm saying : The breaker, Gamaran and in some way Deadman Wonderland.


----------



## Jinibea (Mar 27, 2010)

Can someone recommend me a good popular powerfull manga. If you read my sig you know the ones Im reading and on hold. Thank you. Shounen or Shojo or Seninn I don't care really.


----------



## Dog of War (Mar 28, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> powerfull manga.



Why do you even read? You may as well invent your own crap, put it on your livejournal/dA/fanfic.net and then wank away in the OBD you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


**Johnny was beaten to a pulp. Using his last effort he looked up at his superior opponent. His defined pectoral muscles and washboard abs glistened, as the soft moonlight reflected off the sweat. "Damn" he thought, "this guy is moving at mach 216 and each of his punches deliver 14 quark tonnes of net magnitude...surely he is strong enough...to...beat...Ru...fi...and...Whitu...beeado"**


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Mar 28, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> Can someone recommend me a good popular powerfull manga. If you read my sig you know the ones Im reading and on hold. Thank you. Shounen or Shojo or Seninn I don't care really.


Your asking for something fairly ambiguous but I'll do my best in recommending you titles you might like. You mentioned "Powerful manga", are you referring to titles have are emotionally powerful; thus gripping its readers on a more personal level and connecting with said material emotionally? Or are you referring to titles that entail characters who have amassed and or come across supernatural abilities thus allowing them to combat enemies of an opposing force?

*Recommendation list:*



Definitely one of the more thrilling titles Ive had the privilege of reading to date. A Shounen delving in the intricacies of the Japanese political world that's actually handled with a fair amount of composure and maturity. The protagonist _Shou Azama_ is young and rambunctious but not to the point where the story comes off as being silly. The artwork was decent enough and there were quite a few epic moment that'll make you relish the obscene mindless killings of politicians you care nothing for.



Be forewarned that this is a rather disturbing Seinen title dealing with quite a few themes that may lead you to question your moral conscience. Freesia is set in an alternative Japanese society that is at war, and has passed a law legalizing retaliatory killings. If somebody kills your loved one, you are legally sanctioned to kill, or hire someone to kill, the victimizer. The manga is set around a character who works for a firm that specializes in these retaliatory killings.


----------



## Jinibea (Mar 28, 2010)

Ralphy♥ said:


> Your asking for something fairly ambiguous but I'll do my best in recommending you titles you might like. You mentioned "Powerful manga", are you referring to titles have are emotionally powerful; thus gripping its readers on a more personal level and connecting with said material emotionally? Or are you referring to titles that entail characters who have amassed and or come across supernatural abilities thus allowing them to combat enemies of an opposing force?
> 
> *Recommendation list:*
> 
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 2, 2010)

I want to read a manga where marijuana is HEAVILY involved.

It's a long-shot, but are there any


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 2, 2010)

Kuya said:


> I want to read a manga where marijuana is HEAVILY involved.
> 
> It's a long-shot, but are there any



Naruto 








































altho tbh, Eden goes deep into the drugs, crimes and gang scenarios, so it has alot of those 

Get it here


----------



## Refused (Apr 2, 2010)

Looking for manga like Death Note and Liar Game. Anyone who has read either will know what I mean. Mind games kind of manga with some sort of dark theme.


----------



## jux (Apr 3, 2010)

looking for a hilarious/action shounen manga


----------



## Ladd (Apr 3, 2010)

dantastic said:


> Looking for manga like Death Note and Liar Game. Anyone who has read either will know what I mean. Mind games kind of manga with some sort of dark theme.



Monster
Battle Royale
Doubt

Also see this: ch.376



jux said:


> looking for a hilarious/action shounen manga



Great Teacher Onizuka


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 4, 2010)

dantastic said:
			
		

> Looking for manga like Death Note and Liar Game. Anyone who has read either will know what I mean. Mind games kind of manga with some sort of dark theme.


Gambling Emperor Zero - Pirate Ship Noah dj
Buraiden Gai - Pirate Ship Noah dj

Both are great mangas.


----------



## Xion (Apr 7, 2010)

Berserk is hands-down the most impressive manga (of the very small amount of manga I've read, so it's not saying too much) that I have read.

Claymore, Naruto, Bleach, Hunter x Hunter, One Piece, Fairy Tail, and some more I can't remember at the moment, don't even come close to the epicness and awesome storytelling seen in Berserk.



If you want an epic adventure with massive amounts of gore, "partial" nudity, and artwork that blows all the others out of the water, read Berserk. The story is deep enough to ponder and unlike so many other series, it has a lot less cliches regarding who gets to live or die and what can happen to the characters.

It really is amazing.

Anybody who knows of a manga they think better than Berserk needs to tell me, hopefully it'd be something worth reading.

Note: Releases take millennia, so enjoy what the manga until you catch up with it.


----------



## Supreme Storm (Apr 11, 2010)

nick1689 said:


> Im looking for the seinen version of OP/Naruto/Bleach, ie a seinen that is popular, action adventure/supernatural themed, a bit of comedy, with a vast range of chars, and a wide ranging plot
> 
> Any suggestions?



Wouldn't that be Samurai Deeper Kyo? I've read 6 volumes of it and it's exactly what you're asking for, I think


----------



## Sahyks (Apr 11, 2010)

Any manga that is funny but has action in it at the same time? One that's kinda like One Piece and Beelzebub is what I'm looking for I guess.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Apr 11, 2010)

Mr. Psychs said:


> Any manga that is funny but has action in it at the same time? One that's kinda like One Piece and Beelzebub is what I'm looking for I guess.



i guess Gintama,Soul Eater,Historys Strongest Disciple Kenichi or The Breaker


----------



## Proxy (Apr 11, 2010)

Mr. Psychs said:


> Any manga that is funny but has action in it at the same time? One that's kinda like One Piece and Beelzebub is what I'm looking for I guess.



Funny + Action = Sun-ken Rock


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 11, 2010)

Any manly manga you guys can recommend?
I've already read Hokuto no Ken, JJBA and Kongou Banchou. I need more manliness! Please.


----------



## Bilaal (Apr 12, 2010)

*Toriko
Mad Bull 34*
Bastard!!
*The Legend of Koizumi*
Vinland Saga
Worst
Crows

If you like mecha, the Getter Robo manga is very manly.

Also any manga by Kazuhiko Shimamoto (i.e. Blazing Transfer Student, Gyakkyou Nine, Moeyo Pen, Hoero Pen, etc.). You can tell his work is manly cause he did all the character designs for G-Gundam


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 12, 2010)

> Toriko
> Mad Bull 34
> *Bastard!!*
> The Legend of Koizumi
> ...


Other than Bastard!! since I'm also reading it to the latest chapter translated, I haven't read those. Thanks, will be checking them out.


----------



## Jinibea (Apr 12, 2010)

Mr. Psychs said:


> Any manga that is funny but has action in it at the same time? One that's kinda like One Piece and Beelzebub is what I'm looking for I guess.



Its more action and fighting, but it has some funny parts too it.

Samurai Deeper Kyo.


----------



## Zhang_Fei (Apr 14, 2010)

Looking for a manga that´s about assassins, bounty hunters etc.  Something along the lines of Jackals or Black Lagoon.


----------



## Gecka (Apr 14, 2010)

Zhang_Fei said:


> Looking for a manga that?s about assassins, bounty hunters etc.  Something along the lines of Jackals or Black Lagoon.



There is a oneshot called Emerald that is pretty interesting


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 16, 2010)

As in "having a chance to go serial" oneshot or "old as shit ain't never gonna get picked up" oneshot ?


----------



## seaofjealousy (Apr 16, 2010)

Serious, romance manga like Dance till tomorrow?


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 16, 2010)

Currently reading JJBA part two, but something else crossed my mind earlier today.

Are there any *good * police manga with wonderful art and tits out there that I should be made aware of?


----------



## Shota (Apr 17, 2010)

DeathNote, Kuroshitsuji, or Bakuman.
You can read them all here: Ch.268


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 17, 2010)

The only police manga I'm aware of is Kochikame . It also aparently has tits .


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 17, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> The only police manga I'm aware of is Kochikame . It also aparently has tits .



Too long


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 17, 2010)

What , a measely 1600 chapters ?

And you call yourself a manga fan ?


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 17, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> What , a measely 1600 chapters ?
> 
> And you call yourself a manga fan ?



blah

1600 is too much. 

I much prefer Hajime no Ippo's eight hundred and ninety chapters, even though I've never even bothered to read it.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 17, 2010)

Actualy it's 1613                 .


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 17, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Actualy it's 1613                 .



still too damn long


----------



## Blinky (Apr 17, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a good Sci-fi manga ?


----------



## Bilaal (Apr 17, 2010)

These are the best sci-fi that I've read:
Akira
Blame
Planetes
Battle Angel Alita
Eden: It's an Endless World
Pluto


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 17, 2010)

Hmm

I've really been longing to read a good police manga, but are there any notable lawyer manga as well?


----------



## Blinky (Apr 17, 2010)

Bilaal said:


> These are the best sci-fi that I've read:
> Akira
> Blame
> Planetes
> ...



Akira is one of my favourite manga . I didn't like Planetes but I'll check out those other ones thanks .


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 18, 2010)

> I've really been longing to read a good police manga, but are there any notable lawyer manga as well?


Jiraishin
MPD Psycho


----------



## Bilaal (Apr 18, 2010)

Can someone recommend me some critically acclaimed/great manga that a lot of people don't read or know about. Basically, can someone recommend me a gem?


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 18, 2010)

Have you tried Monster?
or
20th century boys?


----------



## Bilaal (Apr 18, 2010)

I've read both of them, they're both pretty popular.

I mean stuff like Sanctuary, Solanin, Old Boy, Phoenix, Welcome to the NHK, Nausicaa, Buddha etc.

or any other manga that generally not mainstream, yet are amazing (a gem, doesn't necessarily have to be a hidden one though)


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 18, 2010)

MrCinos said:


> Jiraishin
> MPD Psycho



Reps for you

I'm sort of turned off by MPD Psycho, but Jiraishin looks promising, so thanks. 

Once I find me a good Manga about Lawyers I'll be all set


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 18, 2010)

Bilaal said:
			
		

> Can someone recommend me some critically acclaimed/great manga that a lot of people don't read or know about. Basically, can someone recommend me a gem?



Blood Alone
Bokko
Emma
Golgo 13
Harukana Machi-E
Historie
Hotman
Lucifer and Biscuit Hammer
Memories of Emanon
Parasyte
Planetes
Real
Team Medical Dragon
The Ravages of Time
Violinist of Hameln

I can be slightly biased in 2-3 instances though


----------



## Bilaal (Apr 18, 2010)

MrCinos said:


> Blood Alone
> Bokko
> Emma
> *Golgo 13*
> ...



I've read these already but I'll give the others a try, thanks.


----------



## Dante10 (Apr 19, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a Seinen with a lot of martial arts and gore? I've read Vagabond, and Vinland Saga, Aiki, and I'm currently reading Until Death Do Us Part.


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 19, 2010)

Dante10 said:
			
		

> Can anyone recommend a Seinen with a lot of martial arts and gore? I've read Vagabond, and Vinland Saga, Aiki, and I'm currently reading Until Death Do Us Part.


You should try *Blade of the Immortal* if you haven't already.

You can also try *Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru* and *Holyland*.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 19, 2010)

Bilaal said:


> Can someone recommend me some critically acclaimed/great manga that a lot of people don't read or know about. Basically, can someone recommend me a gem?


 
neg me if you dont like, but i definitely recommend *Eden - It's an endless world*. it is not very popular, but much better than some popular kids crap quality mangas.
Zetman is also recommended.


----------



## Bilaal (Apr 19, 2010)

I've read both of those already.


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 19, 2010)

Bilaal said:


> I've read both of them, they're both pretty popular.
> 
> I mean stuff like Sanctuary, Solanin, Old Boy, Phoenix, Welcome to the NHK, Nausicaa, Buddha etc.
> 
> or any other manga that generally not mainstream, yet are amazing (a gem, doesn't necessarily have to be a hidden one though)



Tekkon Kinkreet (Black and White) is great.

Have you read any of Daisuke Igarashi's works?


----------



## Dante10 (Apr 19, 2010)

MrCinos said:


> You should try *Blade of the Immortal* if you haven't already.
> 
> You can also try *Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru* and *Holyland*.



I'm reading KSKM, but I can't seem to get into BOTM. I have no idea why actually, I'll check out Holyland.


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 19, 2010)

Lawyer manga?


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 20, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> Lawyer manga?


Swindler manga 
Pirate Ship Noah dj

---
As for the lawyer manga:
Bengo! - Pirate Ship Noah dj
M.C. Law - Pirate Ship Noah dj

No idea if they are good or not though.

The ones that aren't translated (yet) seems more interesting:
Bengoshi no Kuzu - Pirate Ship Noah dj
Shimane no Bengoshi - Pirate Ship Noah dj
Toubou Bengoshi Narita Makoto - Pirate Ship Noah dj


----------



## Gspot (Apr 20, 2010)

If you're down for a long experience, Berserk is really something to consider. It's a hell of a journey, plenty fucked up, plenty inspiring, and just damn riveting storytelling.


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 20, 2010)

MrCinos said:


> Swindler manga
> Pirate Ship Noah dj
> 
> ---
> ...



Reps for you 

Guess I'll just wait. Bengo! and M.C Law don't really interest me, but I do like the idea of Shimane no Bengoshi, so I'll wait for scans eventually.


----------



## biar (Apr 28, 2010)

any manga with good mindfucks / plot-twists?


----------



## Solon Solute (Apr 28, 2010)

biar said:


> any manga with good mindfucks / plot-twists?



A few scenes from Zetman come to mind.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 12, 2010)

Does anyone know any good fighting manga, something along the lines of Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru or Veritas?


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 12, 2010)

^The breaker.


----------



## cbus05 (May 14, 2010)

Any really high quality action mangas that border on Seinen, but qualify as shounen? It doesn't have to be shounen, but I don't want a manga that's popular for tits, or mindless action. If I want to see girls naked I'll go watch some porn, I don't need it in manga. I read manga for incredible stories, so I need a plot driven manga.


Examples of what i'm looking for

-HxH
-Psyren
-Claymore
-Berserk
-Shin Angyo Onshi
-Battle Angel Alita
-Eureka 7
-One Piece (a little less serious however)
-Vinland Saga


I tried getting into Vagabond, and I'm sure I still can, but i'm looking for something with at least a little bit of supernatural-ness to it. Don't bother mentioning the popular shounen, since I've read them all. 


Here is what I've been considering after just finishing up Shin Angyo Onshi


-Blade of the Immortal
-Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer
-Ravages of time


I'm open to more ideas obviously, but some help picking the right manga couldn't hurt. Once again, don't bother suggesting any somewhat mainstream shounen since I've read all of them.


----------



## valerian (May 14, 2010)

Hokuto no Ken and Jojo's Bizarre Adventure.


----------



## MrCinos (May 14, 2010)

> Any really high quality action mangas that border on Seinen, but qualify as shounen?


*Violinist of Hameln*.


----------



## Psysalis (May 14, 2010)

Anyone one know of anything kinda scary/trippy/disturbing out there? Read Uzumaki a few months ago and had fun with that. Anything else out there kinda like it that you guys would recommend?


----------



## Gain (May 14, 2010)

try Dorohedoro

Chapter 310


----------



## Fran (May 14, 2010)

Psysalis said:


> Anyone one know of anything kinda scary/trippy/disturbing out there? Read Uzumaki a few months ago and had fun with that. Anything else out there kinda like it that you guys would recommend?



Tried Homunculus? :33


----------



## valerian (May 14, 2010)

And good Shoujo and Josei mangas?


----------



## Bilaal (May 14, 2010)

While I haven't read it I heard NANA was pretty good

Try Daa Daa Daa as well


----------



## valerian (May 14, 2010)

I'll check Nana out, thanks.


----------



## Bilaal (May 18, 2010)

It's not too late thanks


----------



## Undaunted (May 18, 2010)

I'm looking for something like Elfen Lied and Deadman Wonderland.

Lots of uncensored blood and violence and fighting, but also with supernatural/fantasy elements.


----------



## Han Solo (May 18, 2010)

cbus05 said:


> Any really high quality action mangas that border on Seinen, but qualify as shounen? It doesn't have to be shounen, but I don't want a manga that's popular for tits, or mindless action. If I want to see girls naked I'll go watch some porn, I don't need it in manga. I read manga for incredible stories, so I need a plot driven manga.
> 
> 
> Examples of what i'm looking for
> ...



Try Aqua Knight, Hokuto no Ken, JoJo's Bizarre Adventure, Lone Wolf and Cub and Houshin Engi.

You may have read a few of them already though.


----------



## MrCinos (May 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 







For anyone looking for a great shounen try *Ushio to Tora*. It's similar to Kekkaishi and Nurarihyon no Mago but with more gore in fights/story.


----------



## Gain (May 18, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> And good Shoujo and Josei mangas?



Late, but try Lady Snowblood and Gokusen if you haven't


----------



## MrCinos (May 18, 2010)

The best Shoujo I've read were Fruits Basket and Kodomo no Omocha. They are on par with best shounens/seinens for me.


----------



## Mizura (May 19, 2010)

MrCinos said:


> The best Shoujo I've read were Fruits Basket and Kodomo no Omocha. They are on par with best shounens/seinens for me.


You're comparing Those two to the best seinen? 

Eh, on the matter of Shoujo/Josei, do you have any particular preferences? Here are a few:
- Skip Beat! : once you get past the first chapter, it's hilarious, and the female protagonist is awesome.
- Tokyo Crazy Paradise: same author as above, and kick-ass heroine.
- 1/2 Prince: soooo funny. Awesome art too.
- Oresama Teacher: high-school setting, the protagonist is an ex-gang leader who tries to act straight, but it's not working out too well. But she kicks ass. 
- Saver: serious manhwa, skip the first volume, when Leya gets to the other world and becomes a warrior she's absolutely amazing.
- After School Nightmare: a rather psychological manga set in a rather surreal setting. I loved the symbolism at the end.
- Cat Street: another rather psychological manga, though not surreal like the first one. The protagonist shut herself in her room for many years after a childhood trauma. She's finally going out.
- Bride of the Water God: if nothing else, this has one of the most gorgeous arts I've ever seen in manhwa.
- Deka Wanko: the protagonist is a police girl whose nose is as good as a dog's. It's quite cute.
- Oiishi kankei: really nice josei, it's nice to see a woman decide to become independent despite being pampered all her life.
- Kimi wa Petto: skip the end of the first chapter. Otherwise, this is one of the most amazingly sweet relationships I've read (and I'm not really into sappy stuff).
- Hotaru no Hikari: working women should find this particularly entertaining. XD
- Nodame Cantabile: okay, I admit it, I don't like it that much, but a hell lot of people do. 
- Talking About...: Sex and the City, Korean manhwa style. The characters and relationships are awesome.
- H2O: those silly Koreans, how do they manage to make a high school shoujo this entertaining?
- Koukou Debut: among the better Japanese high-school shoujos. When you get to the obligatory bullying passage, the protagonist actually kicks their asses. =P
- Devil and her Song: another of the better Japanese high-school shoujos. Maria is... very blunt. But it's an interesting change from your usual protagonists.
- Glass Mask: a classic, except it's not finished yet since the author goes on hiatus years at a time. Despite the old-school style, I was really impressed by the variety of expressions and the clever writing. Hell, I even like the rival. Now if only they didn't throw that pointless love plot in. >.>;;
- V.B. Rose: it got uploaded recently, and is actually quite decent.
- The Tarot Cafe: Fantasy manhwa. Pamela is <3 . Nice art too!
- Nana: is the author ever going to write again? 

What else...

Edit: 





Bilaal said:


> It's not too late thanks


I just found this rec:

even the main character thinks it's absolutely terrible

Summary: It's about a woman who's suicidal and is dragged by her aunt (a nun) to do volunteer work to see prison inmates on death row. She starts talking with one and the two learn about life again.

It's sad. It's really sad. ;_;


----------



## MrCinos (May 20, 2010)

> You're comparing Those two to the best seinen?


Well, I'm not directly comparing them. But they are, IMO, masterpieces among shoujo as I find them the best in its genre (from what I've read). I gave the the same 10\10 score as to my favorite shounens/seinens.

---
Speaking of seinens, if someone still haven't read *Dorohedoro*:


----------



## Bilaal (May 23, 2010)

Any henshin hero manga besides Kamen Rider?


----------



## Penance (May 23, 2010)

Well, there's Kamen *Teacher*...

Seriously.


----------



## Bilaal (May 23, 2010)

Really? A henshin teacher? What does he turn into?


----------



## Penance (May 23, 2010)

into this...psyren rp ?


----------



## Ladd (May 23, 2010)

MrCinos said:


> ---
> Speaking of seinens, if someone still haven't read *Dorohedoro*:


----------



## Gain (May 23, 2010)

That girl and her manga mv's

god bless her


----------



## cbus05 (May 26, 2010)

Any REALLY good Fantasy mangas? I'm kind of looking for something along the lines of Claymore, Berserk, 


This can be Shounen or Seinen, but preferrably not CRAPPY.


I've already read.-

Berserk
Claymore
Inuyasha
Fairy Tail
Rave
Hunter X Hunter
Shin Angyo Onshi

(along with most big shounen Titles, but I don't call those fantasy really)


I'd prefer something along the lines of traditional fantasy. IE Elves, Dragons, Mages, Big Swords, Demons, or whatever it could encompass, but it doesn't have to have these. Basically something set in another world with magic and a great storyline.


----------



## Gain (May 26, 2010)

Dorohedoro

It's a bit different from those but it has magic, dinosaurs, mask, demons, zombies in a post-apocalyptic world setting

if that doesn't interest you then I guess try Bastard


----------



## Punpun (May 26, 2010)

Dorohedoro is the manga that you need to read. 

IE *you* will *never* looks at lizards the same way. :33


----------



## p-lou (May 26, 2010)

gain, it's gotten to the point to where if someone came in here asking for vintage shoujo recs you would still say dorohedoro.


----------



## Gain (May 26, 2010)

points to top of the page


----------



## p-lou (May 26, 2010)

i saw it

i still stand by what i said

and

i said vintage shoujo not good


----------



## Gain (May 26, 2010)

But of course I wouldn't recommend vintage Shoujo, that would be....horrible of me.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (May 26, 2010)

What to read first then Gantz or Dorohedoro?


----------



## Gain (May 26, 2010)

Dorohedoro for sure

I didn't care for what little I read of Gantz, and besides Dorohedoro is a pretty fast read


----------



## MrCinos (May 27, 2010)

cbus05 said:


> Any REALLY good Fantasy mangas?


*ID*: Maybe
Id probably the best tradional fantasy manga/manhwa I've read. And perfectly fits to your description.

You can also try:
*Übel Blatt* - Maybe
*The Legend of Maian* - Maybe
And two good fantasy MMORPG manhwa:
*Yureka* - Maybe
*1/2 Prince* - Maybe


----------



## cbus05 (May 27, 2010)

MrCinos said:


> *ID*: Maybe
> Id probably the best tradional fantasy manga/manhwa I've read. And perfectly fits to your description.
> 
> You can also try:
> ...




Thanks, i'll probably start Ubell Blatt and ID.


----------



## Animus (May 27, 2010)

biar said:


> any manga with good mindfucks / plot-twists?



Death Note.

Just as planned.


----------



## Zetlad (May 31, 2010)

Greetings, new to the forum and manga in general. Recommendations would be very helpful.
I have read and enjoyed: Zetman, Claymore, and Vinland saga. 
I'm currently reading Berserk and all the popular shonen like One Piece.
Shonen or Seinen, doesn't matter just looking for good action stories with great art.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Punpun (May 31, 2010)

Dorohedoro. 
Hajime no ippo.


----------



## Jinibea (May 31, 2010)

Zetlad said:


> Greetings, new to the forum and manga in general. Recommendations would be very helpful.
> I have read and enjoyed: Zetman, Claymore, and Vinland saga.
> I'm currently reading Berserk and all the popular shonen like One Piece.
> Shonen or Seinen, doesn't matter just looking for good action stories with great art.
> Thanks in advance.



Link removed

JoJo's Bizzare Adventure is a classic and I for one love everything about it. The art may seem a little weird to you at first but its very good.

Samurai Deepers Kyo, YYH, Dragon Ball, Pokemon Adventures, Hokuto no Ken, and Fullmetal Alchemist are good. Incase you didn't add them to your popular shounen list.

Hellsing is a pretty good Seinen series.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (May 31, 2010)

Zetlad said:


> Greetings, new to the forum and manga in general. Recommendations would be very helpful.
> I have read and enjoyed: Zetman, Claymore, and Vinland saga.
> I'm currently reading Berserk and all the popular shonen like One Piece.
> Shonen or Seinen, doesn't matter just looking for good action stories with great art.
> Thanks in advance.



I'd like to add:
Shin Angyo Onshi, Battle Angel Alita, Vagabond, Blade of the Immortal, Lone Wolf and Cub.

Soul Eater,Psyren, Beelzebub, The Breaker, History's strongest disciple Kenichi,Houshin Engi, Death Note


----------



## valerian (Jun 1, 2010)

Any good medieval fantasy manga, something like Berserk for example?


----------



## mary no jutsu (Jun 1, 2010)

Please recommend a series with an unpredictable plot.  The less fan-service the better, but if the story is good enough, I won't complain.


----------



## Mizura (Jun 5, 2010)

mary no jutsu said:


> Please recommend a series with an unpredictable plot.  The less fan-service the better, but if the story is good enough, I won't complain.


Uh... unpredictable? Does "weird/batshit insane" count? If it does:
- Dorohedoro
- Leviathan

If you don't mind Shoujo, you could check out After School Nightmare, it's really weird and the ending is pretty cool.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 5, 2010)

Can someone please recommend me something with heavy use of airships/steampunk type stuff?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 7, 2010)

Any manga similar to Azumanga Daioh or Yureka?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 7, 2010)

School Rumble

crap end but the ride is fun


----------



## Bleach (Jun 7, 2010)

Any post-apocolyptic series where the main char isn't a pussy in the beginning? And a lady's man


----------



## Bilaal (Jun 7, 2010)

try Hokuto no Ken


----------



## Bleach (Jun 7, 2010)

Anything relatively recent though? Like within last 10 years


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jun 7, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Any post-apocolyptic series where the main char isn't a pussy in the beginning? And a lady's man







That's all I got off the top of my head.......


----------



## c3zz4rr (Jun 8, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Any post-apocolyptic series where the main char isn't a pussy in the beginning? And a lady's man



Dorohedoro fits perfectly with the first part of your description but he's not exactly a ladies man, his sidekick is a woman though. Just give it a try it's 10 on the richter scale.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 9, 2010)

Any good Urban fantasy mangas out there?


----------



## Kaiman (Jun 11, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Any good Urban fantasy mangas out there?



Link removed


----------



## villainess (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm looking for some horror and/or mystery. I've read Uzumaki, Gyo, Manhole, Pluto, 20th CB, Doubt and such.


----------



## Undaunted (Jun 18, 2010)

villainess said:


> I'm looking for some horror and/or mystery. I've read Uzumaki, Gyo, Manhole, Pluto, 20th CB, Doubt and such.


Hellsing
Franken Fran
Gantz
Highschool of the Dead
Sankarea
Battle Royale
Judge (It's by the same mangaka as Doubt)
Domu
Fuan no Tane

enjoy.


----------



## villainess (Jun 18, 2010)

Thank you 

Domu and especially Fuan no Tane sounds very interesting, I'll check them out.


----------



## Millennium Creed (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm looking for a good adventure manga or anime. 

I like FMA, OP, HxH, DB, etc. Any others?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 18, 2010)

Shinobu Sensui said:


> I'm looking for a good adventure manga or anime.
> 
> I like FMA, OP, HxH, DB, etc. Any others?



You'd probably like Rave Master...or if you like Sienen you could go with Vinland Saga a manga about badass vikings


----------



## Blinky (Jun 18, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> You'd probably like Rave Master...or if you like Sienen you could go with Vinland Saga a manga about badass vikings



Vinland saga is about vikings ? I heard the name dropped a few times but I didn't know it was about motherfucking vikings 

*reads*


----------



## The Imp (Jun 18, 2010)

Shinobu Sensui said:


> I'm looking for a good adventure manga or anime.
> 
> I like FMA, OP, HxH, DB, etc. Any others?



If you're looking for great world building, I recommend you read Veritas.


----------



## 8 (Jun 18, 2010)

Lυ Bυ said:


> If you're looking for great world building, I recommend you read Veritas.


oh you...


----------



## Kairouseki (Jun 20, 2010)

All of you go read Homunculus now.


----------



## Sahyks (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm looking for any Mech mangas, I know the usual Gundam but any other suggestions?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 20, 2010)

Mr. Psychs said:


> I'm looking for any Mech mangas, I know the usual Gundam but any other suggestions?



Well there's the TTGL manga...but i'm sure you know about that, there's also the three AU Code Geass manga, Lelouch of the Rebellion, Nightmare of Nunnely and Suzaku of the Counter Attack

if you're looking for something more original there's Break Blade and Bremen...if you're looking for a super robot manga there's Shin Mazinger Zero


----------



## Sahyks (Jun 20, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Well there's the TTGL manga...but i'm sure you know about that, there's also the three AU Code Geass manga, Lelouch of the Rebellion, Nightmare of Nunnely and Suzaku of the Counter Attack
> 
> if you're looking for something more original there's Break Blade and Bremen...if you're looking for a super robot manga there's Shin Mazinger Zero



Yeah, I was looking for the more original. I'll look into some of these, they sound interesting. Thanks.


----------



## Bilaal (Jun 20, 2010)

Getter Robo is great too


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 20, 2010)

Bilaal said:


> Getter Robo is great too



Ah yeah, how could I have forgotten the old school. Getter Robo is good, but only a few of the chapters are actually scanned as far as I know.


----------



## Rubi (Jun 21, 2010)

Kuroshitsuji. It's an awesome manga.

Can anyone recommend me a good manga with an interesting plot, good art and shounen/shounen ai?


----------



## Kaiman (Jun 21, 2010)

^ I personally liked Banana Fish. May not be up your ally but I think it's one of the few manga with shounen-ai themes that didn't rub me the wrong way and was actually really good.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 21, 2010)

I heard Banana and I came. Unfortunately, it was yaoi.


----------



## PirateBoy (Jun 21, 2010)

Any shounen/seinen romance mangas similar to Love Hina or Unbalance x Unbalance?  I don't want any action in it please.  Ecchi and comedy is in it is always good.  

Something completed would be nice but I could live with ones that come out frequently. 

Also, I don't want the main character to be an intentional pervert. Accidental like Keitaro, but I'll live with whatever.


----------



## Lucius (Jun 23, 2010)

*Mama wa Doukyuusei* (Mama is a classmate)

I just checked that out. It's seinen romance ie there are breasts every other page. plot is basically a highschool student suddenly finds a naked girl in his bath. It turns out that girl is actually his classmate _and_ his new stepmother (wtf?). 

I'm at chapter 5. Lots of ecchi. Characters don't seem too forced and quite natural so far. Good read i find. Didn't find a thread here. Maybe I open one later if there isn't.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jun 23, 2010)

PirateBoy said:


> Any shounen/seinen romance mangas similar to Love Hina or Unbalance x Unbalance?  I don't want any action in it please.  Ecchi and comedy is in it is always good.


Both those titles mentioned are fucking terrible, horribly cliche romance stories that aren't even remotely mature seinen. Why you wastin your time on shitty harems, I have no idea.

Rec:
















_I didn't include the romance Josei list in here, would be far too long_


----------



## Kaiman (Jun 25, 2010)

PirateBoy said:


> Any shounen/seinen romance mangas similar to Love Hina or Unbalance x Unbalance?  I don't want any action in it please.  Ecchi and comedy is in it is always good.
> 
> Something completed would be nice but I could live with ones that come out frequently.
> 
> Also, I don't want the main character to be an intentional pervert. Accidental like Keitaro, but I'll live with whatever.



Touch

IT'S BASICALLY A HENTAI LOL


----------



## p-lou (Jun 25, 2010)

there is ecchi and comedy in touch

and romance too

a little bromance too

but not much


----------



## Kaiman (Jun 25, 2010)

you'll like the character in my set

he's numero uno no one is better than HIM


----------



## p-lou (Jun 25, 2010)

the epitome of a rival in a shounen romance sports manga


----------



## Kaiman (Jun 25, 2010)

even the guy above me wants some hot yoshida dong


----------



## newbieFans (Jun 27, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Vinland saga is about vikings ? I heard the name dropped a few times but I didn't know it was about motherfucking vikings
> 
> *reads*



uuhh...I think it is more about farming in viking era?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 27, 2010)

newbieFans said:


> uuhh...I think it is more about farming in viking era?



No that's just the current arc, where the main character is stuck as a slave on a farm...i'm hoping that will be over soon

the rest of the manga is about badass viking doing badass things


----------



## Blinky (Jun 27, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> No that's just the current arc, where the main character is stuck as a slave on a farm...i'm hoping that will be over soon
> 
> the rest of the manga is about badass viking doing badass things



DAAAW . I'm like 20 something chapters into it . A bit disapointed that it goes like that .


----------



## bumblemark (Jun 27, 2010)

Ralphy♥ said:


> Both those titles mentioned are fucking terrible, horribly cliche romance stories that aren't even remotely mature seinen. Why you wastin your time on shitty harems, I have no idea.
> 
> Rec:
> 
> ...



I can vouch for that first one.  is incredible, though i remember it as being particularly short. Maybe 5 or so chapters... i'm too lazy to look it up. Great blend of romance, drama, and art. Though it's hard to truly understand the underlines of the story in one read, but definitely worth reading more than once


----------



## Beef Stu (Jun 28, 2010)

Does anyone know of a shounen manga where the protagonist utilizes intelect instead of combat? (besides Death Note) I don't mind fighting but I'd prefer small amounts of action or none at all. No sports please!


----------



## Bilaal (Jun 28, 2010)

go away       .


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 28, 2010)

Beef Stu said:


> Does anyone know of a shounen manga where the protagonists utilizes intelect instead of combat? (besides Death Note) I don't mind fighting but I'd prefer small amounts of action or none at all.



Well there's Bloody Monday where the protagonist is a expert computer hacker..and then Gamble Fish I guess where the main character is a con man, using his intelligence to bring the school to it's knees.


----------



## Cash (Jun 28, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Well there's Bloody Monday where the protagonist is a expert computer hacker..and then Gamble Fish I guess where the main character is a con man, using his intelligence to bring the school to it's knees.



i cosign Bloody Monday, great manga


----------



## Kairouseki (Jun 28, 2010)

Beef Stu said:


> Does anyone know of a shounen manga where the protagonist utilizes intelect instead of combat? (besides Death Note) I don't mind fighting but I'd prefer small amounts of action or none at all. No sports please!


YOU'RE NOT TYPICALLY GOING TO FIND SHONEN MATCHING THAT CRITERIA. THEY'RE MADE FOR TEENAGE BOYS SO THEY WANT TO SEE A LOT OF ACTION. THERE MIGHT BE SOME BUT NOT MANY.


----------



## Beef Stu (Jun 28, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Well there's Bloody Monday where the protagonist is a expert computer hacker..and then Gamble Fish I guess where the main character is a con man, using his intelligence to bring the school to it's knees.


Thanks, but I'm already up-to-date on those two and they're both awesome.  Do you know of any others?



Kairouseki said:


> YOU'RE NOT TYPICALLY GOING TO FIND SHONEN MATCHING THAT CRITERIA. THEY'RE MADE FOR TEENAGE BOYS SO THEY WANT TO SEE A LOT OF ACTION. THERE MIGHT BE SOME BUT NOT MANY.


I'm aware of that but, I was just wondering if there's any I don't know of.


----------



## newbieFans (Jun 29, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> No that's just the current arc, where the main character is stuck as a slave on a farm...i'm hoping that will be over soon
> 
> the rest of the manga is about badass viking doing badass things




I just recall about that joke on VS thread...


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 29, 2010)

Beef Stu said:


> Does anyone know of a shounen manga where the protagonist utilizes intelect instead of combat? (besides Death Note) I don't mind fighting but I'd prefer small amounts of action or none at all. No sports please!


Aside from Gamble Fish and Bloody Monday (both are quite good), you can also check:

Yureka - Aki-Sora Vol.​04 RAW
Gambling Emperor Zero - Aki-Sora Vol.​04 RAW
Lost+Brain - Aki-Sora Vol.​04 RAW
Mirai Nikki - Aki-Sora Vol.​04 RAW
Hammer Session - Aki-Sora Vol.​04 RAW

And some great seinens:
The Ravages of Time - Aki-Sora Vol.​04 RAW
Liar Game - Aki-Sora Vol.​04 RAW
Kurosagi, Black Swindler - Link removed


----------



## AfterGlow (Jun 29, 2010)

Ugh, do people only read crappy cliché shonens around here?

Now these are good titles people should check out if they like good manga:

20th Century Boys
Shamo
The World is Mine
Akumetsu
Pluto
Vinland Saga
Vagabond
GANTZ
Berserk
Blade of the Immortal
Sidooh
Samurai Executioner
Uzumaki
Hoshi no Samidare
Red Eyes

So, anyone in here with some taste?


----------



## Undaunted (Jun 29, 2010)

AfterGlow said:


> Ugh, do people only read crappy cliché shonens around here?
> 
> Now these are good titles people should check out if they like good manga:
> 
> ...



I've read the majority of those mangas but there are a few unknown to me.

Thanks.


----------



## AfterGlow (Jun 29, 2010)

Undaunted said:


> I've read the majority of those mangas but there are a few unknown to me.
> 
> Thanks.



Which ones have you read and what do you like?


----------



## Bilaal (Jun 29, 2010)

AfterGlow said:


> Ugh, do people only read crappy clich? shonens around here?
> 
> Now these are good titles people should check out if they like good manga:
> 
> ...


the bolded are good but not that good, and GANTZ is awful

have you read:
Tekkonkinkreet
Freesia
Phoenix
Old Boy
Nausicca
A Revolutionist in the Afternoon
Go Go Monster
Buddha
Oyasami Punpun
Apollo's Song
etc.?


----------



## AfterGlow (Jun 29, 2010)

Bilaal said:


> the bolded are good but not that good, and GANTZ is awful
> 
> have you read:
> Tekkonkinkreet
> ...



Shamo is awesome on account of the flow in the drawings. 
Probably one of the greatest in that department.

I've got Buddha on my to read list (whenever I can find it), I'm going to watch the Old Boy movie some day, so I don't want to spoil anything by reading the manga first and I'm going to watch Tekkonkinkreet whenever it's up for a vote in the C&C club over at MAL.

If you like Berserk; read Vinland Saga.
If you like Akumetsu; read The World is Mine.

I made the akumetsu - world is mine rec some hours ago over at MAL.

"Change society through violence.

The main characters of both stories follow their own moral guidelines, which clashes with society as well as some of the readers, since they will without a doubt consider a manga contradicting their own moral beliefs to be automatically bad, despite execution.

For the rest of us which have no such qualms about the morals of the characters we follow in the story and who likes our main characters to be different from the typical, brain-dead shonen lead, both of these are great reads."


----------



## Punpun (Jun 29, 2010)

AfterGlow said:


> "Change society through violence.
> 
> The main characters of both stories follow their own moral guidelines, which clashes with society as well as some of the readers, since they will without a doubt consider a manga contradicting their own moral beliefs to be automatically bad, despite execution.
> 
> For the rest of us which have no such qualms about the morals of the characters we follow in the story and who likes our main characters to be different from the typical, brain-dead shonen lead, both of these are great reads."



Yay but no. Akumetsu isn't a complex character. 

"In the name of Justice I will kill you. Don't worry, one of my clone will also die. Justice is done." yay that's the mark of an interesting character. 

Oh and Akumetsu is just a good manga but is in no way comparable to an Urasawa work.


----------



## Beef Stu (Jun 29, 2010)

MrCinos said:


> Aside from Gamble Fish and Bloody Monday (both are quite good), you can also check:
> 
> Yureka - Link removed
> Gambling Emperor Zero - Link removed
> ...


I'm current on Mirai Nikki as well but I've never heard of the other ones. They sound interesting, thanks, I'll check them out.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 29, 2010)

AfterGlow said:


> Ugh, do people only read crappy clich? shonens around here?
> 
> Now these are good titles people should check out if they like good manga:
> 
> ...



Read the majority of those, the rest are already on my reading list


----------



## AfterGlow (Jun 29, 2010)

Mandom said:


> Yay but no. Akumetsu isn't a complex character.
> 
> "In the name of Justice I will kill you. Don't worry, one of my clone will also die. Justice is done." yay that's the mark of an interesting character.
> 
> Oh and Akumetsu is just a good manga but is in no way comparable to an Urasawa work.



And I said he was a complex character where exactly?

I said his morals differs from those of the typical brain-dead shonen lead.
Many considers him a villain, and rightly so. He is a terrorist, and he's not presenting any solution to the problem, he's just giving the people the chance to come up with a solution with a clean slate, so to say.

Does the end justify the means?
That's something the reader of the story will have to decide themselves.


----------



## AfterGlow (Jun 29, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Read the majority of those, the rest are already on my reading list



How about Legend of Koizumi?
Insane amounts of GAR and laughs.


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Jun 29, 2010)

AfterGlow said:


> I tried reading Bastard, and man did it blow...
> Boring, annoying & uncharismatic characters, crappy drawings straight out of the 80s and an unbearably uninteresting plot.
> Now, I can handle one of those things in a manga, but all three at the same time? It equals shit in my book and since I've read about 200 different titles, I know what caters to me.
> 
> ...



Fair enough.  And I know what you mean. Though the author improved a lot  the art after volume 23.
Some examples of the current art:

*Spoiler*: __ 









It was ok for me to have few giggles due to the references of  other series, the parodies and other  hilarious shit.

And yea, I have liked more Berserk so far. It was hard for me to read the series at the beginning (bastard!!).  The plot turned kinda unexpected once they killed Anthrax though.


Anyway, cool list AG.


----------



## newbieFans (Jun 30, 2010)

^ what manga is that?..the art is awesome


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 30, 2010)

Gantz is utter terrible tripe.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 30, 2010)

newbieFans said:


> ^ what manga is that?..the art is awesome



That would be Bastard!! my good man.


----------



## Beef Stu (Jun 30, 2010)

AfterGlow said:


> Ugh, do people only read crappy clich? shonens around here?
> 
> Now these are good titles people should check out if they like good manga:
> 
> ...





Bilaal said:


> the bolded are good but not that good, and GANTZ is awful
> 
> have you read:
> Tekkonkinkreet
> ...


I currently read all of the bolded and I must say they are all worth reading  Not to mention, Black Jack is another great read.


----------



## AfterGlow (Jun 30, 2010)

Beef Stu said:


> I currently read all of the bolded and I must say they are all worth reading  Not to mention, Black Jack is another great read.



Black Jack is cool, as far as I've heard and read (not much).

It's rather iconic, especially considering the time period in which it was made.

Shamo however, is something of the greatest ever made.
The flow, my God the flow...

It's beautiful. So beautiful. During the climatic battle, I was literally hanging of the edge of my seat, never have I read a manga with the same amount of feeling. It was insane how intense it was, there were no wasted movements, you felt as if you were actually watching a real fight while reading it, it was out of this world. Where other manga may have certain scenes in which you will have to stare yourself blind before actually getting what's going on, Shamo was perfect. I can't describe it in words, it was out of this world. So simple, yet so elegant, so over-powering, so perfect.

That and of course the awesomeness of the main character, being a despicable Byronic hero, far from most things featured in manga.

I never "wank" anything, I see things for what they are, but I love Shamo, and I want you to love it as well. To me, it is one of the greatest things ever drawn. So excuse me if my praise may seem to be wank.

I just want more people to read such an awesome work of art.


----------



## AfterGlow (Jun 30, 2010)

MichaelUN89 said:


> Fair enough.  And I know what you mean. Though the author improved a lot  the art after volume 23.
> Some examples of the current art:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



If you liked Bastard and Berserk, you should pick up Vinland Saga when you've got some time to spare. I doubt you'd be disappointed.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jun 30, 2010)

Zetman
Zetman
Zetman

Seriously, if you like Berserk, Vinland Saga, Claymore, and the like, you should enjoy this as well.

Chapter 5


----------



## SatoshiHyuga (Jul 1, 2010)

I highly recommend Black Cat, it's one of the best I've read, and had little slow moments. Fruits Basket is adorable, that's a must read, as is Honey Hunt.


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 4, 2010)

Death Note


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 6, 2010)

Anybody who is a fan of funny, macabre mind-fuck shit should give Franken Fran a try.

Hilarious


----------



## Soulme (Jul 7, 2010)

i am looking for somthing new to read.... and i think i am in the mood for something similar to Beelzebub....with nice comedy moments and nice action perfectly mixed together

recommend away...


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 7, 2010)

Soulme said:


> i am looking for somthing new to read.... and i think i am in the mood for something similar to Beelzebub....with nice comedy moments and nice action perfectly mixed together
> 
> recommend away...



You mean the tragically pathetic attempts at comedy, sub-par drawings, hilariously dull characters, a pacing and a plot progressing so slowly and clich?-wise it's physically painful and the most boring fights featuring a totally over-powered jackass wasting everybody with no real effort which ruins any and all suspense? You're looking for something like that?

I'd recommend SWOT, Katekyo Hitman Reborn or maybe Princess Lucia.

Or maybe Rosario + Vampire, which isn't a complete waste.
Hell, it even has a mangaka who can actually draw...


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 9, 2010)

Soulme said:


> i am looking for somthing new to read.... and i think i am in the mood for something similar to Beelzebub....with nice comedy moments and nice action perfectly mixed together
> 
> recommend away...


Kyou Kara Ore Wa!! - other work
Ocha Nigosu - other work


----------



## Gundam Meister (Jul 9, 2010)

Could anybody recommend me some humorous harem manga with a good amount of fan service i all ready read To Love Ru


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 9, 2010)

Gundam Meister said:


> Could anybody recommend me some humorous harem manga with a good amount of fan service i all ready read To Love Ru



Rosario + Vampire
Love Hina
Highschool of the Dead (well, maybe not that much humor in this one...)
Girls Saurus DX
K?mpfer
Princess Lucia

That should cover it.

Also, since you're a Gundam fan, I recommend Gundam Sousei, if you're looking for a light and funny read.


----------



## Gundam Meister (Jul 9, 2010)

AfterGlow said:


> Rosario + Vampire
> Love Hina
> Highschool of the Dead (well, maybe not that much humor in this one...)
> Girls Saurus DX
> ...


any more series to add


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 9, 2010)

Gundam Meister said:


> any more series to add



Actually, yes...

AIKI
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi
Inumimi


Those are the series I've read which fit into what you're searching for, and wghich I didn't inclue into my previous post
It's not my typical genre, although I've read a bunch of such titles.
The ones I recommend are good enough to appeal to the broad public, so to say.

Give AIKI a try, I doubt you will be disappointed, it should be perfect for you since it's a blend of comedy, ecchi and action. 
Hopefully though, you will tire of that genre, and pick up some better titles outside of the shonen/harem genre.

Just ask


----------



## diobrando (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey, i was looking for somthing supernatural that not many people know. Got any suggestions?


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 10, 2010)

diobrando said:


> Hey, i was looking for somthing supernatural that not many people know. Got any suggestions?



Maybe.

Care to define supernatural, as to limit it somewhat?

Anywho;

Bokurano
Rosario + Vampire
Baba Yaga
Butterfly
Drifters
Tomie
Xblade
Drifting Classroom
Hohzuki Island
King of Thorn

Any of these fits the criteria.


----------



## Bilaal (Jul 10, 2010)

diobrando said:


> Hey, i was looking for somthing supernatural that not many people know. Got any suggestions?



pretty much anything by Taiyo Matsumoto

but like AfterGlow said supernatural as in what?


----------



## LuFfY UzAmAkI (Jul 10, 2010)

Im looking for a few good shonens and stuff like code geass and death note. Any suggestions.


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 10, 2010)

LuFfY UzAmAkI said:


> Im looking for a few good shonens and stuff like code geass and death note. Any suggestions.



Shonen;
Gamaran
Toriko
Alive - The Final Evolution
666 Satan
Ginga Nagareboshi Gin
Karakuridouji Ultimo
Metallica Metalluca
Soul Eater

Stuff similar to DN;
Lost + Brain
Liar Game
Onani Master Kurosawa
Doubt


----------



## Bilaal (Jul 10, 2010)

Definitely read Houshin Engi as well, it's a classic shounen


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 10, 2010)

Read Kongou Banchou.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 10, 2010)

LuFfY UzAmAkI said:


> Im looking for a few good shonens and stuff like code geass and death note. Any suggestions.



I second the other suggestions but i'd like to add *Psyren*,D.Gray Man, The Breaker, JoJo's Bizarre Adventure and Ghost Sweeper Mikami


----------



## Badalight (Jul 14, 2010)

If anyone is looking for a sports manga, Rookies.

Just check my set.


----------



## Bilaal (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm looking for some good shounens too. I've read most of the stuff that's popular here, anything else? I don't care about how old it is.


----------



## Bilaal (Jul 16, 2010)

Well Gon is one of my favorite manga so I'll give this a go.

Anything else? Anyone?


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 16, 2010)

Angel Densetsu - Rather funny shonen
Sexy Commando Gaiden - Another funny one
Bio-Meat: Nectar - Not really a shonen, but fits into the genre nevertheless. Decent "Horror".
King of Thorn - Nice sci-fi.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 17, 2010)

Any (seinen) pirate and crime/mafia manga recommendations?


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 17, 2010)

αshɘs said:


> Any (seinen) pirate and crime/mafia manga recommendations?



Don't really know anything with pirates. Except Burning Hell, where a pirate shows up. It was cancelled after 4 chapters either way, but was a good read.

There's plenty of crime/mafia though;
Dead End
Baccano
Dogs
Jackals
Himizu
Sun-Ken Rock
Until Death Do Us Part


----------



## Booyal (Jul 17, 2010)

I really liked Sun-Ken Rock


Also i Just finished catching up in Nurarihyon no Mago. Any Manga to suggest that's worth checking out that I might like? Doesn't have to be with Youkai and all, but just.. good? >_>


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 17, 2010)

stoberg said:


> I really liked Sun-Ken Rock
> 
> 
> Also i Just finished catching up in Nurarihyon no Mago. Any Manga to suggest that's worth checking out that I might like? Doesn't have to be with Youkai and all, but just.. good? >_>



I know plenty of "good" manga, but what kind of manga do you like?


----------



## valerian (Jul 17, 2010)

αshɘs said:


> crime/mafia manga recommendations?



Sanctuary.


----------



## Booyal (Jul 17, 2010)

AfterGlow said:


> I know plenty of "good" manga, but what kind of manga do you like?



Honestly mostly anything, Maybe try and stay away from Sci Fi. But other than that, take your pick? i don't know lol 

I'll try and help a bit more, maybe have a bit of comedy? or alot it doesn't matter, just something that isn't too serious, i want something fun at the moment i guess


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 17, 2010)

Do you like gag manga?


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 17, 2010)

AfterGlow said:


> Don't really know anything with pirates. Except Burning Hell, where a pirate shows up. It was cancelled after 4 chapters either way, but was a good read.
> 
> There's plenty of crime/mafia though;
> Dead End
> ...



I know Burning Hell. Hope they continue it.

Thanks for the list.



Jotaro Kujo said:


> Sanctuary.



Thanks. I heard good things of this, I think.



stoberg said:


> Honestly mostly anything, Maybe try and stay away from Sci Fi. But other than that, take your pick? i don't know lol
> 
> I'll try and help a bit more, maybe have a bit of comedy? or alot it doesn't matter, just something that isn't too serious, i want something fun at the moment i guess




Try out Houshin Engi. Hilarious, entertaining and has some serious moments as well. With a likeable cast.


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 17, 2010)

αshɘs said:


> Thanks. I heard good things of this, I think..



It's probably Buronson's best work, despite how much I love Fist of the North Star.


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 17, 2010)

stoberg said:


> Honestly mostly anything, Maybe try and stay away from Sci Fi. But other than that, take your pick? i don't know lol
> 
> I'll try and help a bit more, maybe have a bit of comedy? or alot it doesn't matter, just something that isn't too serious, i want something fun at the moment i guess



Try Angel Densetsu, it's a hugely over-looked shonen and hilarious.
If you like youkai and the like, I'd recommend Rosario + Vampire, shonen battle manga with monsters and harem.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 19, 2010)

I need some recommendations for good Seinen manga, guys. Maybe something with unique art. I don't care what, just recommend it to me and I would try it.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Bilaal (Jul 19, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> I need some recommendations for good Seinen manga, guys. Maybe something with unique art. I don't care what, just recommend it to me and I would try it.
> 
> Thanks in advance



Read everything by Taiyo Matsumoto, starting with Black and White.


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 19, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> I need some recommendations for good Seinen manga, guys. Maybe something with unique art. I don't care what, just recommend it to me and I would try it.
> 
> Thanks in advance



Shamo
Dead End
The World is Mine
Akumetsu
Franken Fran
Himizu
Jackals
Sidooh
Alive!
Bokurano
Drifting Classroom
Bradherley's Coach
Helter Skelter
Nijigara Holograph


----------



## Bilaal (Jul 19, 2010)

join the OTP

and also try Dorohedoro

and Hiroaki Samura has other good manga besides BotI, and so does the mangaka of Palepoli (if i'm not mixing him up)


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 19, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> I need some recommendations for good Seinen manga, guys. Maybe something with unique art. I don't care what, just recommend it to me and I would try it.
> 
> Thanks in advance



Try anything by Daisuke Igarashi, Makoto Yukimura, Takehiko Inoue and Jiro Matsumoto.


----------



## Griever (Jul 20, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> I need some recommendations for good Seinen manga, guys. Maybe something with unique art. I don't care what, just recommend it to me and I would try it.
> 
> Thanks in advance



*Jack Frost *


*Spoiler*: _plot_ 





			
				OM said:
			
		

> Jack Frost follows the story of Junoa, the new student at the creepy Amityville High School. Things start off rather poorly for Junoa as she quickly comes to realize that the school is not as it appears. Caught in an interschool war between Vampires, Monsters and other things that go bump in the night, she must quickly learn what her new role is, as the "mirror image," and how to handle the mysterious Jack Frost.






*Onihime VS*


*Spoiler*: _plot_ 





			
				OM said:
			
		

> Weak, bullied, and pessimistic about life, that's Setsuna Kashiwagi. On the verge of jumping off a bridge, a mysterious man appears behind him and offers the contract "10 million yen in exchange for your life in a year." Skeptical at first, he accepts. Waking up the next morning, thinking it was just a dream, he notices 2 beautiful women sitting beside him. They are Kanna and Rena, Oni princesses here to claim his heart in a year.






*Shamo*


*Spoiler*: _plot_ 





			
				OM said:
			
		

> At the age of sixteen Ryo Narushima was a genius and looked to have no trouble of getting into Tokyo University and joining the elite of society. However, that summer something cracked inside Ryo's head. With a small knife he brutally murdered both of his parents only leaving his sister alive and cowering in a corner. It is at this grotesque incident that our story begins.
> 
> At volume 20, the series changed publishers, which created a restart of the chapter numbers.


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 20, 2010)

Shamo claims another fan ^^


----------



## iamthewalrus (Jul 20, 2010)

I can never get into shamo because I don't think my stomach can take it.  Gore in manga is never really a problem for me but I don't think I can stand reading all the shit the main character does (even though I want to read it).


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 20, 2010)

iamthewalrus said:


> I can never get into shamo because I don't think my stomach can take it.  Gore in manga is never really a problem for me but I don't think I can stand reading all the shit the main character does (even though I want to read it).



It's not _that_ bad. I mean, sure, he is a despicable character (not as bad as  Toshi from The World is Mine, or Haguro from Wolf Guy though), but that's what makes him so awesome. 
Some of the acts he commits are down-right awful, but they aren't really... How to say it, stretched out and gorged upon. They sort of just happen, but are rarely that graphic or disturbing, since Shamo isn't about gore. If anything, it's a good insight into the warped mind of Ryo to better understand his character.

At least to me, but I'm kind of jaded on the other hand and tired long ago on white knights and unbearably good characters.


----------



## Erika Furudo (Jul 24, 2010)

AfterGlow said:


> Angel Densetsu - Rather funny shonen
> Sexy Commando Gaiden - Another funny one
> Bio-Meat: Nectar - Not really a shonen, but fits into the genre nevertheless. Decent "Horror".
> *King of Thorn - Nice sci-fi.*



I have finished the manga, but I heard the movie adaptation was pretty disappointing. The plot felt good to me until near the end, where it kind of got out of hand with those furries.


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Jul 26, 2010)

Anyone know any good spy manga? I've searched but could only find stuff about mercenaries, gangs, assassins, and unexpectedly shoujo[+yaoi]. What I mean is manga that primarily focuses on espionage and dabble in spycraft akin to shows like Alias or Burn Notice. Thanks.


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 26, 2010)

Erika Furudo said:


> I have finished the manga, but I heard the movie adaptation was pretty disappointing. The plot felt good to me until near the end, where it kind of got out of hand with those furries.



I haven't seen the movie, I'm still waiting for a decent rip.

King of Thorn is no masterpiece, it's a decent read though.
Some cool looking monsters and good action.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 31, 2010)

Would you guys recommend Veritas and The Breaker? I've read the first few chapters but I'm wondering if I should continue.

Oh and I'd like another Shonen recommendation.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 31, 2010)

Enigma said:


> Would you guys recommend Veritas and The Breaker? I've read the first few chapters but I'm wondering if I should continue.
> 
> Oh and I'd like another Shonen recommendation.



By all means continue. both are great mangas.


----------



## BijuuMaster89 (Aug 9, 2010)

Can someone reccomend me a Good shonen that's on the verge of being a shojou?

I am currently reading kimi no iru machi and I really like the style, where it focuses on a believable male main character and has deep intricate character development between himself, and the other characters.

Doesn't HAVE to be about school life, but I do like it.

Thanks!


----------



## KuKu (Aug 9, 2010)

Any seinen (or not too childish shonen) manga (or manwha) supernatural/fantastic? I've either read all the ones recommended here or tried to....


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 9, 2010)

KuKu said:


> Any seinen (or not too childish shonen) manga (or manwha) supernatural/fantastic? I've either read all the ones recommended here or tried to....



What have you read already?
What about: 

Dorohedoro
Shin Angyo Onshi
Franken Fran
Jack Frost
Onihime VS
Zetman
Bastard


----------



## Gain (Aug 9, 2010)

KuKu said:


> Any seinen (or not too childish shonen) manga (or manwha) supernatural/fantastic? I've either read all the ones recommended here or tried to....



I would definitely second both Dorohedoro and Franken Fran

both would fall into the sci-fi/horror/comedy genres and are entertaining reads if you like that kind of thing

unless of course you already caught up to both them lol


----------



## Gain (Aug 9, 2010)

BijuuMaster89 said:


> Can someone reccomend me a Good shonen that's on the verge of being a shojou?
> 
> I am currently reading kimi no iru machi and I really like the style, where it focuses on a believable male main character and has deep intricate character development between himself, and the other characters.
> 
> ...



Try Cross Game. Though it also falls into the sports genre, it has some really good natural and hilarious interactions between the characters, and the romance isn't forced or anything like that. Not everyone will like Adachi's signature art style, but I personally love it myself. Otherwise though, just give it a try


----------



## Butcher (Aug 11, 2010)

Can someone recommend me something similar to Fairy Tail or High school of the Dead?

I would also like a good comedy,but one with a plot,and little to no romance involved if you can.


----------



## Proxy (Aug 11, 2010)

In terms of "similar to Fairy Tail", what are you aiming for?


----------



## Butcher (Aug 11, 2010)

Proxy said:


> In terms of "similar to Fairy Tail", what are you aiming for?


I guess action,and some comedy here and there.


----------



## Proxy (Aug 11, 2010)

Read La Mosca. The premise is original, has great action and an occasional bit of comedy. If not that, then look up Sun-Ken Rock. It's the manga my set is from. The characters, art, fight scenes, and comedy are done exceptional.


----------



## NarFan (Aug 12, 2010)

looking for a Comedy, Romance, Ecchi, Harem, manga with a male main, and if its action with super powers it will be better....Comedy and Romance is a must


----------



## LuFfY UzAmAkI (Aug 12, 2010)

NarFan said:


> looking for a Comedy, Romance, Ecchi, Harem, manga with a male main, and if its action with super powers it will be better....Comedy and Romance is a must



Try Omamori Himari or Inukami both are nice,light read with comedy and romance.


----------



## NarFan (Aug 14, 2010)

i watched the anime of Omamori Himari, waiting for the manga to get more chapters.
i was reading Good Ending i love it


----------



## ISeeVoices (Aug 14, 2010)

Hard to decide what to ask since i enjoy reading all types of manga.(and read quite a few)
Could you recommend me something epic (from my view) like GTO , FMA , Berserk (maybe i miss a great manga)
Doesn't matter what genre it is as long as it's good.

P.S. I've reed or i'm still reading(alphabetical) :
*Spoiler*: __ 



666 Satan
AAA
AIKI
Air Gear
Akumetsu
Ane Doki
Area no Kishi
Bakuman
Beelzebub
Berserk
Bitter Virgin
Black Cat
Bleach
The Breaker
Change 123
Clannad
Code Geass 
D.Gray-Man 
Dance in the Vampire Bund
Death Note
Dorohedoro
Eyeshield 21
Full Metal Alchemist
Full Metal Panic
GE - Good Ending
GTO
Hellsing
Historys Strongest Disciple Kenichi
I"S 
Ichigo 100%
Kamen no Maid Guy
Kimi no Iru Machi
Naruto
No Bra
One Piece
Rosario+Vampire
School Days
to-LOVE-ru
Trigun
Umi no Misaki
Veritas
Wolf Guy - Wolfen Crest


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 15, 2010)

ISeeVoices said:


> Hard to decide what to ask since i enjoy reading all types of manga.(and read quite a few)
> Could you recommend me something epic (from my view) like GTO , FMA , Berserk (maybe i miss a great manga)
> Doesn't matter what genre it is as long as it's good.
> 
> ...



I see that your list is missing some good stuff  like:

Toriko
Vagabond
Vinland Saga
Battle Angel Alita
Claymore
Houshin Engi
HunterXHunter
Liar Game
Lone Wolf and Cub
Psyren
Shamo
Shigurui
Shin Angyo Onshi
Slam Dunk
Soul Eater
The Ravages of Time
Zetman
Cross Game
Touch
Katsu


----------



## ISeeVoices (Aug 15, 2010)

wow  
That should keep me busy this summer vacation.
Thank you for your time . I think i'll start with HunterXHunter since i heard it was good (but was to busy back than to read it , so i've forgotten about it  )


----------



## Zaino (Aug 15, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can find a manga like JJBA or FotNS I want to read something old school with Villians as epic as Raoh or Yoshikage Kira.


----------



## Zaino (Aug 15, 2010)

ISeeVoices said:


> Hard to decide what to ask since i enjoy reading all types of manga.(and read quite a few)
> Could you recommend me something epic (from my view) like GTO , FMA , Berserk (maybe i miss a great manga)
> Doesn't matter what genre it is as long as it's good.
> 
> ...



Toriko, Psyren, Hokuto no Ken, JoJo's Bizzare Adventure, YuYu Hakusho, Bastard, Samurai Deepers Kyo.

I could link you to any of these great mangas


----------



## Shizune (Aug 15, 2010)

Alright.

I recently finished One Piece and I loved it. Now I'm looking for another series of similar epic-ness to read.


----------



## Zaino (Aug 15, 2010)

Alkonis said:


> Alright.
> 
> I recently finished One Piece and I loved it. Now I'm looking for another series of similar epic-ness to read.



The series your looking for is probably JJBA. Far out powers/characters. Fights are just as epic. 


Other  stuff you should look into is RAVE, for similar artstyle. 

Or try something new like Hokuto no Ken or YYH or SDK.


----------



## Shizune (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks for the help all. Will definitely look into those.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 16, 2010)

Eagle: The Making of an Asian-American President


----------



## Sunako (Aug 19, 2010)

Best funny shojos please?


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 20, 2010)

Sunako said:


> Best funny shojos please?


Fruits Basket
Obaka-chan, Koigatariki   
Chapter 45
maaru


----------



## AfterGlow (Aug 21, 2010)

Alkonis said:


> Alright.
> 
> I recently *finished* One Piece and I loved it. Now I'm looking for another series of similar epic-ness to read.



No, you didn't...


----------



## AfterGlow (Aug 21, 2010)

Zaino said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a manga like JJBA or FotNS I want to read something old school with Villians as epic as Raoh or Yoshikage Kira.



Try Riki-Oh. It's the same author as Hokuto no Ken (Fist of the North Star).


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 21, 2010)

AfterGlow said:


> Try Riki-Oh. It's the same author as Hokuto no Ken (Fist of the North Star).



Buronson created Hokuto no Ken. Takajo and Tetsuya created Riki-Oh.



Zaino said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a manga like JJBA or FotNS I want to read something old school with Villians as epic as Raoh or Yoshikage Kira.



Vagabond and Bastard!! are excellent choices.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 21, 2010)

new titles (for me) i would like to promote are:

Witch Hunter
Jackal
Ares (pretty old)


----------



## AfterGlow (Aug 21, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Buronson created Hokuto no Ken. Takajo and Tetsuya created Riki-Oh.



And here I was thinking it was the same dude, based on the extreme similarities between the titles


----------



## Pacifista (Aug 21, 2010)

Since it hasn't been said this year, I would like to promote *Parasyte*. It's a very good manga and it has been re-released by Del Rey with a great translation.

I've also started Biomega. Anyone have any words for this? Good, bad, interesting, etc? Seems pretty interesting so far...


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 22, 2010)

Pacifista said:


> Since it hasn't been said this year, I would like to promote *Parasyte*. It's a very good manga and it has been re-released by Del Rey with a great translation.
> 
> I've also started Biomega. Anyone have any words for this? Good, bad, interesting, etc? Seems pretty interesting so far...



Thanks for making me remember that series. I started reading it maybe 2 years ago, but dropped it. I think because either the scan quality or trans wasn't that good or it wasn't complete where I read it. When I have time I'll check it out again.


As for Biomega. It's worth the read you should definitely continue it. 
I would also recommend the author's previous works Blame!! and Noise (it's prequel) and also Abara.


----------



## takL (Aug 26, 2010)

i found kamui by sanpei shirato in a library in my area and am reading the volumes. its a master piece ninja manga but damn its too heavy. theres no mercy.


----------



## takL (Aug 29, 2010)

and after reading through all the 15 vols of kamui part 1, i dont recommend it unless ur cold-hearted or into nihilism. only catastrophe no catharsis.


----------



## cbus05 (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm looking for a manga similar to these- (and hopefully just as good)


Berserk
Vinland Saga
Shin Angyo Onshi
Ares
Claymore



In other words, I'm looking for a plot & character driven manga that has a somewhat serious feel to it, with great action scenes. (hopefully fitting into the aforementioned categories as well). Seinen is great, but I do like shounen too, as long as it's not just downright stupid, or dumbed down. 

I do appreciate the fantasy genre, love swordfighting, but it has to be well done of course. This isn't a necessity of course either (see SAO). I've read all the "bigtime" shounen jump titles of the past and present, so no need to waste my time on those either.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm looking for a good romance shounen like Good Ending,UnbalanceXUnbalance, Kimi no iru machi, Suzuka or Ichigo100%. Straight art, love polygon,harem, numerous confenssions and heartbreaks .

I didn't like stuff like Pastel or Love Hina.
My list ->


----------



## Punpun (Sep 2, 2010)

I recommend you Paradise kiss. :33


----------



## Soulme (Sep 2, 2010)

i am looking for a manga to read cause i'm bored. i'm in the mood for something with a genius boy/girld who gets involved in something "nasty" and helps to solve it.

i recently read bloody monday and i liked the theme + story so i am in the mood for something more serious....

and don't even try to recommend detective connan .... 

i want something more "mature"


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 3, 2010)

cbus05 said:


> I'm looking for a manga similar to these- (and hopefully just as good)
> 
> 
> Berserk
> ...




Battle Angel Alita
Lone Wolf and Cub
Blade of the Immortal
Vagabond

are mostly what I recommend. 

But you can also check out Blame! ,Biomega and the former's prequel Noise. Character-wise they aren't that interesting compared to the aforementioned titles, but they have awesome atmosphere ( especially Blame!), kickass fights, some mindfuckery and superb art style.


----------



## Moon (Sep 4, 2010)

Anyone know of a few not stupidly mature battle/fantasy shounen that are likely to be less heard of? Got a lot of recommendations just from the threads on the forums, but haven't gotten anything too new recently. Would prefer the art style to be fairly modern.

Something akin to Witch Hunter, Lucifer and Biscuit Hammer, Megalomania, Cloth Road, or Ao no Exorcist. Have tried Arago and am just not a fan, I'd prefer something based in it's own world rather than trying to fit fantasy into the real world. 

Thanks.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeah, need a manga similar to Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer as well.


----------



## AIphaInferno (Sep 11, 2010)

*Manga Recommendation.*

Am looking for a manga that has Action, Adventure, Supernatural fighting, type of thing. Do you guys have any suggestions where to find some?


----------



## AIphaInferno (Sep 11, 2010)

Am looking for a manga that has Action, Adventure, Supernatural fighting type of thing.Do you guys have any suggestion where to find some?


----------



## valerian (Sep 11, 2010)

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure.


----------



## Seal (Sep 13, 2010)

AIphaInferno said:


> Am looking for a manga that has Action, Adventure, Supernatural fighting type of thing.Do you guys have any suggestion where to find some?


JJBA
Ao no Exorcist
Nurarihyon no Mago
Deadman Wonderland
Kekkaishi
Psyren
Defense Devil


----------



## Kurushimi (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm looking for a manga similar to Hellsing, Trigun, DMC, i.e. strong/badass protagonist(isn't necessary to be dressed in red ^^). Thanks


----------



## Mider T (Sep 16, 2010)

Trinity Blood


----------



## xxxDivine-X-Strikerxxx (Sep 19, 2010)

Can you guys recommend me an ongoing manga series that is all about science fiction and mecha? It should have the same vibe as Naruto, Bleach, One Piece, Fairy Tail, and D.Gray-man.

Thanx a lot!


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Sep 19, 2010)

xxxDivine-X-Strikerxxx said:


> Can you guys recommend me an ongoing manga series that is all about science fiction and mecha? It should have the same vibe as Naruto, Bleach, One Piece, Fairy Tail, and D.Gray-man.
> 
> Thanx a lot!



Battle Angel Alita and Battle Angel Alita Last Order


----------



## xxxDivine-X-Strikerxxx (Sep 23, 2010)

Bubi said:


> Battle Angel Alita and Battle Angel Alita Last Order



I'll try to read that. Thanx. 

Anyways, I have another request if ya guyz dont mind... Can you recommend me, still an ongoin manga, that is released *WEEKLY* and already has an anime??? Any genre well do this time. I only knew of Naruto, Bleach, One Piece, & Fairy Tail. So I hope the recommended manga has the same vibe of the said series I mentioned.

Thanx a billion times!


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Sep 30, 2010)

I want a good manga that is released weekly or at least gets often updates too but I don't care if it has an anime or not.


----------



## ichigeau (Oct 7, 2010)

oh hello there

someone know a manga with really good art style/drawing and is enjoyable
it can be annything, humoristic or all serious and crap i just want someting fun to watch i dont really search a good story it dosent mather


i search good art fun for the eyes and not a good story :33


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Oct 7, 2010)

ichigeau said:


> i search good art fun for the eyes and not a good story :33



Good art but shitty plot is an Oh Great speciality try to read: Tenjou Tenge and Air Gear.

But there are a lot of mangas with both awesome art and plot: works by Inoue,Miura,Hayashida Q,Ōkubo,Samura,Hirohiko Araki  etc etc


----------



## mary no jutsu (Oct 8, 2010)

I want something with a solid and serious plot.  I think i'm in a seinen mood so pleaes help me out.  Nothing sappy and shoujo, if it involves romances make sure it's in the josei genre.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 8, 2010)

ichigeau said:


> oh hello there
> 
> someone know a manga with really good art style/drawing and is enjoyable
> it can be annything, humoristic or all serious and crap i just want someting fun to watch i dont really search a good story it dosent mather
> ...



Yeah, this is one of those occasions when recommending Air Gear or Tenjo Tenge seems to be justifiable.

Anyways, check out Dorohedoro. Gorgeous art style and the story is also enjoyable. It has some black humor, gore, likable cast and great interactions.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 8, 2010)

Anyone know of any series with an Eastern Setting? Or the includes eastern religions or mythologies?

I've already read Houshin Engi btw


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 10, 2010)

Looking for something like


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 12, 2010)

Need a manga similar to Yakitate!! Japan and/or Eyeshield 21


----------



## 8 (Oct 14, 2010)

i wanted to read/watch slam dunk. do you guys recommend the anime or the manga?


----------



## Punpun (Oct 14, 2010)

.... The manga.


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 15, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Need a manga similar to Yakitate!! Japan


Addicted to Curry ( Link removed )
and Bambino ( Link removed ) come to mind.


*Spoiler*: _Bambino_ 









Bambino currently is my favorite manga with the main theme of cooking.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 15, 2010)

8 said:


> i wanted to read/watch slam dunk. do you guys recommend the anime or the manga?



As Mandom wrote, choose the manga.


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm planning to read Berserk and I want to know if the manga is release weekly, monthly or togashi release?


----------



## God Movement (Oct 15, 2010)

Pretty random.


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 15, 2010)

God Movement said:


> Pretty random.



Ah, How many chapters a year?


----------



## Zaino (Oct 15, 2010)

UndineWrath said:


> Ah, How many chapters a year?



3-4 chapters I think


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 15, 2010)

The usual rythm lately was Miura making 3-4 chapters in a row, then going on 2-3 months break, another 2-3 chapters, then maybe a longer break....and so on....


----------



## 8 (Oct 15, 2010)

Mandom said:


> .... The manga.





αshɘs said:


> As Mandom wrote, choose the manga.


aight, manga it is then.



UndineWrath said:


> I'm planning to read Berserk and I want to know if the manga is release weekly, monthly or togashi release?


its supposedly bi-weekly, but it takes a lot of long breaks.

definitely worth reading though. to me its one of the greatest manga.


----------



## ichi 15 (Oct 15, 2010)

please i need to read some manga or manwha as good as unbalance x 2. recommendation please.


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 16, 2010)

Zaino said:


> 3-4 chapters I think





αshɘs said:


> The usual rythm lately was Miura making 3-4 chapters in a row, then going on 2-3 months break, another 2-3 chapters, then maybe a longer break....and so on....





8 said:


> its supposedly bi-weekly, but it takes a lot of long breaks.
> 
> definitely worth reading though. to me its one of the greatest manga.



Thank you!


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Oct 16, 2010)

ichi 15 said:


> please i need to read some manga or manwha as good as unbalance x 2. recommendation please.



I had your same problem back in the day when i finished with Unbalancex2, that feeling of emptiness  

if you're looking for something ecchi/harem or a similar artwork:






if you're looking for romance/love polygon instead:




and *100%Ichigo* and *I''s* off course


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Oct 25, 2010)

Any manga suggestions for a fan of D. Gray Man?


----------



## riki-oh (Oct 25, 2010)

stop reading d gray man 

that's how i would do it


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Oct 25, 2010)

PewPewSoulEater said:


> Any manga suggestions for a fan of D. Gray Man?



*Ao no exorcist* -> 
*Arago* -> 
*Full metal alchemist* -> 
*Soul Eater* -> 

all good shounens with the supernatural a la D.Gray stuff.. imo you should try even *Houshin Engi*


----------



## ichi 15 (Oct 26, 2010)

> I had your same problem back in the day when i finished with Unbalancex2, that feeling of emptiness
> 
> if you're looking for something ecchi/harem or a similar artwork:
> 
> ...



Onihime VS
The Legend of Maian
Rosario+Vampire

Those 3 are pretty good manga specially Rosario+ Vampire. but Kimi no iru Machi is not that good til the end.In my view Yuzuki is a real bitch: she went to the countryside and take advantage of Haruto good nature, them go back to tokyo just to dump him.
and my experience tell me when a girl loves a guy, she doesn't care about other people.everyone could die less the one she loves. there is reason, or logic that can justify yuzuki behavior.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Oct 27, 2010)

Any of the current SJ manga any good?
I read OP, Bleach, Naruto, Hitman and FT( not really SJ but oh well).
I dropped Psyren, Toriko and Bakuman. Are they still good?


----------



## Eltonious (Nov 1, 2010)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Any of the current SJ manga any good?
> I read OP, Bleach, Naruto, Hitman and FT( not really SJ but oh well).
> I dropped Psyren, Toriko and Bakuman. Are they still good?



Reborn!, Gin Tama, Hunter x Hunter (even though it is on hiatus right now I believe), and Beelzebub. Bakuman is great, you should try picking it up again.


----------



## Eldrummer (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey, Toriko is pretty good man. I'm not reading Psyren right now since I stopped 30 chapters ago (didn't drop it, though) but I'm gonna read from where I left because the manga is reaching it's end.

Bakuman is a good read and has been pretty good in terms of popularity. Not really my kind of manga, however it's good. Don't you wanna try reading Nurarihyon no Mago? It turns awesome after chapter 60 and the art is unique.

Enigma looks promising and did well in it's first chapter ranking. Beelzebub has some good moments too and lots of funny scenes.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Nov 1, 2010)

Oh yeah I started Mago before then dropped it, picked it up again, then dropped it again haha.

Is there a good website for Gintama scans? I would read but I cant seem to find any.


----------



## ichigeau (Nov 1, 2010)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Is there a good website for Gintama scans? I would read but I cant seem to find any.




try bleachexile, best online manga site i know

oh there  
ch.327

there is tons of other manga too


----------



## Saturday (Nov 1, 2010)

So I'm reading Naruto, Bleach, Fairy Tail, One Piece and Beelzebub right now.

I've finished YYH, Death Note, and FMA.
My favorites being YYH, OP, and Death Note.

So any suggestions? ( I was recommemded Breaker is it good)


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 1, 2010)

-Jojo's Bizarre Adventure
-Mahou Sensei Negima
-20th Century Boys
-Pokemon Special

Read them. All of them kick major ass.

Superb characters, plot writing, and general awesomeness galore.


----------



## Jade (Nov 6, 2010)

Anything good based on historical events or periods? I know of Ravages of Time, any others somewhat like that(based on a historical period).


----------



## Ruby (Nov 6, 2010)

Aurora said:


> Anything good based on historical events or periods? I know of Ravages of Time, any others somewhat like that(based on a historical period).



I haven't read it yet, but the new manga of the month "Houshin Engi" is based of old Japanese legends/history. I would give that a shot. 

Saiyuki is also based off of Japanese legends/history.  

Though I don't know any series based off of pure historic events.


----------



## Ruby (Nov 6, 2010)

greenbeast44 said:


> So I'm reading Naruto, Bleach, Fairy Tail, One Piece and Beelzebub right now.
> 
> I've finished YYH, Death Note, and FMA.
> My favorites being YYH, OP, and Death Note.
> ...



Mahou Sensei Negima
Jojo's Bizzare Adventure
Hokuto no Ken
Pokemon Adventures 
Rurouni Kenshin
Bastard!!
Toriko


The Breaker is an amazing series. Infact now is a good time to read it cause the sequal just came out.


----------



## mary no jutsu (Nov 6, 2010)

Aurora said:


> Anything good based on historical events or periods? I know of Ravages of Time, any others somewhat like that(based on a historical period).



I love historical manga 

I'd highly recommend Vagabond, blade of the immortal, vinland saga, cesare, and Shut Hell.  These series come to mind when I think historical.  Monster is based off stuff that happened during the cold war so some would classify it as historical.

If you don't mind shoujou/jousei i'd recommend legend of nereid and red river, but they tend to get a little melodramatic.  

If you know of any good historical series help me out too.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 7, 2010)

I found COnfidential COnfessions recently
out

It's really really well written :3


----------



## Stunna (Nov 13, 2010)

Has anyone on here read MAR? It's by Nobuyuki Anzai.


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 21, 2010)

Aurora said:


> Anything good based on historical events or periods? I know of Ravages of Time, any others somewhat like that(based on a historical period).



Well i recommend you  Sidooh, Histore, Lone Wolf and Cub, Vagabond and Vinland Saga all of them are based on a historical period and are very good mangas.

And if you don't care  if they are based on modern history periods i recommend you also Adolf, Enmma,  A Distant Neighborhood ,and Count Cain


----------



## AfterGlow (Nov 22, 2010)

Aurora said:


> Anything good based on historical events or periods? I know of Ravages of Time, any others somewhat like that(based on a historical period).



Samurai Executioner


----------



## Unholy Paint (Nov 27, 2010)

Just thought I'd give a general recommendation for Urasawa Naoki's work. 
He's quite an excellent author, and is superb at crafting a complex, suspenseful story. He also puts a great deal of thought into character designs (In terms of both personality and illustration). Despite the size of his casts, each character is distinctive and unique down to their very facial structure - a level of detail that's becoming quite rare in recent years. 

Perhaps the best known amongst his manga is *Monster*, a series following Dr. Tenma Kenzou, a gifted brain surgeon, in his pursuit of the elusive and enigmatic Johan, a former patient-turned-serial killer who proves to be truly terrifying in his complete lack of remorse and his unmatched brilliance. Monster has received an anime adaption by Madhouse (A well-known studio known for many other adaptions held in high regard, along with many original works) - while this adaption is quite well-made, I would personally suggest reading the manga first.


Another great title worth looking into is *20th Century Boys*. This series jumps around to different points in the life of the protagonist, Kenji. The story basically concerns the rise of a cult leader - known only as 'Friend' - with aspirations of world domination. Friend's actions are found to parallel the childhood games played by Kenji and his friends, resulting in an eerie atmosphere and the mystery surrounding Friend's true identity. As I mentioned before, the series moves from one timeframe to another, moving between events unfolding in the present and those from Kenji's childhood and adolescence. The plot is extremely convoluted, and contains a great deal of masterfully-handled suspense. 20th Century Boys has a nostalgic feel to it, with recurrent elements of the 70s, 80s, and 90s - any music enthusiasts out there will also appreciate a great deal of references to the artists of these decades (The title itself being a reference to "20th Century Boy", by T.Rex). The series has also been adapted into a live-action movie trilogy, which was in fact one of the largest productions in the history of Japanese cinema. While the films are quite enjoyable, even three movies is not enough to contain the enormous and intricate plot of this series; I would recommend viewing them after the manga as supplemental material.
Any prospective readers should note that the series' concluding chapters are published separately under the title, *21st Century Boys*.


Perhaps my personal favourite of Urasawa's manga is *Pluto*. The story is essentially Urasawa's retelling of "The Greatest Robot on Earth", an installment in Astro Boy by Tezuka himself, of whom Urasawa was an avid fan. Pluto, however, takes this rudimentary storyline and completely revolutionises it into a gripping series following Gesicht - a detective and an extremely humanlike robot - in his investigation of a strange string of murders. The series is not only a highly enjoyable read, but brings up many truly profound questions concerning human nature and the fine line between artificial intelligence and life. Urasawa manages to make the reader question the true limit of emotional depth, and how far one should truly extend one?s compassion. I would highly suggest Pluto to nearly anybody. It's a truly remarkable work.


----------



## Punpun (Nov 27, 2010)

You forgot Happy!.


----------



## Unholy Paint (Nov 29, 2010)

Mandom said:


> You forgot Happy!.



I'm rather glad you brought this up. I had considered including Happy!, but in the end I decided not to - partly for brevity, and partly because I didn't think readers new to Urasawa's work would find it quite as accessible as Monster, 20th Century Boys, and Pluto. 

I was also considering including Urasawa's current series, Billy Bat, but groups have been translating it sporadically, so there have been periods of months on end without any sign of an update; it might be more advisable to wait until it's completed to start reading, as it would demand a lot of patience to keep up with intermittent releases in a series that's looking to be as long and complex as Billy Bat.

Anyway, Happy! and Billy Bat deserve mention as well, and any readers out there who have found Urasawa Naoki's other titles intriguing should definitely give them a try.


----------



## Dei (Nov 29, 2010)

I am currently looking for a manga similar to: Alive the final evolution and Deadman Wonderland i just love the style these two mangas have. anyone got any recomendations? 
And i would recomend Alive to anyone its such an amazing and underated manga.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Nov 29, 2010)

Deiboom said:


> I am currently looking for a manga similar to: Alive the final evolution and Deadman Wonderland i just love the style these two mangas have. anyone got any recomendations?



Yeah Alive is pure gold in the shounenverse, the mangas that i've read more similar to Alive are:

 (obviously )

ULTIMO

Similar to Deadman Wonderland:


----------



## Dei (Nov 29, 2010)

Bubi said:


> Yeah Alive is pure gold in the shounenverse, the mangas that i've read more similar to Alive are:
> 
> (obviously )
> 
> ...


Thank you i have tried to start on psyren but i didnt get into it i might try it agian
Btw is the gantz anime a good adaptation or should igo with the manga?


----------



## DocTerror (Dec 5, 2010)

I need a good harem/ecchi series along lines of To Love-Ru. Ive read Ichigo 100%, Aki Sora, Ane Doki. Looking for something preferably with good amount of chapters.


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 5, 2010)

DocTerror said:


> I need a good harem/ecchi series along lines of To Love-Ru. Ive read Ichigo 100%, Aki Sora, Ane Doki. Looking for something preferably with good amount of chapters.


Love Hina.

It's far more than just harem and ecchi though. It's also a romance title but the character development and story are superb. A definite must read.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 5, 2010)

DocTerror said:


> I need a good harem/ecchi series along lines of To Love-Ru. Ive read Ichigo 100%, Aki Sora, Ane Doki. Looking for something preferably with good amount of chapters.



Love Hina is shit imo, really awful and predictable. Pastel is another reading to avoid.

you may give a try to:

UnbalanceXUnbalance
Rosario+Vampire
Princess Lucia
Onihime VS
Aflame Inferno

More similar to Ichigo 100% with a lot of chapters, more romance and drama are:

Good Ending
Kimi no iru machi
Suzuka
I''s
Mahoraba (not really drama here )


----------



## Bilaal (Dec 9, 2010)

i'm looking for something surreal, i guess maybe similar to Tekkonkinkreet (surreal but not _too_ out there). i'll also take anime suggestions


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 9, 2010)

Bubi said:


> Love Hina is shit imo, really awful and predictable. Pastel is another reading to avoid.


Don't listen to this person, everyone.


----------



## Hunter (Dec 9, 2010)

DocTerror said:


> I need a good harem/ecchi series along lines of To Love-Ru. Ive read Ichigo 100%, Aki Sora, Ane Doki. Looking for something preferably with good amount of chapters.



Girl-Sarus series is pretty good, although there is a trap in the manga, beware of the trap.


----------



## Gain (Dec 9, 2010)

Bilaal said:


> i'm looking for something surreal, i guess maybe similar to Tekkonkinkreet (surreal but not _too_ out there). i'll also take anime suggestions



Coo's World
Plastic Girl
My Street
Keep On Vibrating
Dead End
Homunculus

i'll think of more later


----------



## p-lou (Dec 9, 2010)

read believers, bilaal


----------



## riki-oh (Dec 9, 2010)

you can't go wrong with riki oh


----------



## Bilaal (Dec 9, 2010)

Kate Nash said:


> Coo's World
> Plastic Girl
> My Street
> Keep On Vibrating
> ...



i've already read Keep on Vibrating but the rest of those look interesting

EDIT: ew plastic girl, i'm not reading that




p-lou said:


> read believers, bilaal



i've already read that too


----------



## vanilla (Dec 10, 2010)

R.O.D. (Read or Die) all time favorite simply because I love the main character Yomiko, she's so naive and totally a book worm. 
I have some of the manga, sadly not all of them but it is my first recommendation to friends (even if they like totally different stuff).  I have the OVA too, so yes, I recommend watching that also.


----------



## DocTerror (Dec 19, 2010)

Bubi said:


> Love Hina is shit imo, really awful and predictable. Pastel is another reading to avoid.
> 
> you may give a try to:
> 
> ...



Ok so I read UnbalanceXUnbalance and didn't really care for it. Wasn't ecchi enough and the harem sucked. Are any of the ones listed better?


----------



## Gain (Dec 19, 2010)

DocTerror said:


> Ok so I read UnbalanceXUnbalance and didn't really care for it. Wasn't ecchi enough and the harem sucked. Are any of the ones listed better?



Read *Nana to Kaoru* or *Maka Maka*


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Dec 19, 2010)

DocTerror said:


> Ok so I read UnbalanceXUnbalance and didn't really care for it. Wasn't ecchi enough and the harem sucked. Are any of the ones listed better?


The only mindless ecchi title I care for is , I suggest you read that. Its pure ecchi entertainment without the cliche' requisites.

I also had alot of fun with , , and . Though they are tagged as ecchi, they have a slightly more mature demeanor about them and go past your average panty shot; so be forewarned.


----------



## Nikushimi (Dec 21, 2010)

Hmm, I think this is the first time I've sought recommendations, but I'm itching to get into a new series. Anime or manga, it doesn't really matter. Preferrably manga. I just need something to cleanse the palate after the epic disappointment that was Psyren.

Instead of listing all the mainstream shit I've tried getting into already, I think it would be much more productive to just insist on something not-so-mainstream.

Relevant criteria...actually, I don't really care. What typically hooks me into a series is one or a few really, really awesome characters that I find unique or badass (usually superficial things, like unique character designs). I got into Bleach because I thought Menos Grande looked cool (and liked the name), I got back into Bleach after a break from reading it because I thought Nnoitora looked cool and acted like a badass, I got into TTGL because of all the Kamina fans practically worshipping the ground he drilled through (and because he was indeed a badass), I got into JJBA because of Dio Brando's memetic awesomeness, and so on.

*Characters I Like:*

Itachi (Naruto)
Kisame (Naruto)
Deidara (Naruto)
Gai (Naruto)
Killer Bee (Naruto)
Nnoitora (Bleach)
Kenpachi (Bleach)
Don Kanonji (Bleach)
Keigo (Bleach)
Wanderweiss (Bleach)
Kamina (TTGL)
Viral (TTGL)
Light (Death Note)
L (Death Note)
Mello (Death Note)
Ryuk (Death Note)
Ed (Fullmetal Alchemist)
Wrath (Fullmetal Alchemist)
Scar (Fullmetal Alchemist)
Armstrong (Fullmetal Alchemist)
Grana (Psyren)
Dio (JJBA)
Kenshin (Rurouni Kenshin)
Shishio (Rurouni Kenshin)


Not even close to all of them, but it's a start. I can't seem to find the universal trait/commonality between all of them, but this list should at least make my general tastes apparent.

Basically, find me a badass, and I can (probably) learn to like the story.


EDIT: Also, one of my friends (whose opinion I have much respect for) says Trigun/Trigun Maximum is one of the best series of all time. Can I get a second opinion?


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 21, 2010)

*Nikushimi* if you want a manga with badass characters you should read: Mugen no jūnin, Berserk, Vinland Saga, Shin Angyo Onshi, Vagabond, Battle Angel Alita, and GTO.

For trigun i wouldn't say that is the best manga ever, but is a very enjoyable manga.


----------



## Nikushimi (Dec 22, 2010)

Samavarti said:


> *Nikushimi* if you want a manga with badass characters you should read: Mugen no jūnin, Berserk, Vinland Saga, Shin Angyo Onshi, Vagabond, Battle Angel Alita, and GTO.
> 
> For trigun i wouldn't say that is the best manga ever, but is a very enjoyable manga.



Thanks. I've already read a little of Berserk and liked it, so it's just a matter of when I feel like getting back into it again. A couple of friends of mine have also recommended Vinland Saga, so I guess I should give that a try. I'll probably check out the others out of curiosity, too.

I looked up GTO (presumably "Great Teacher Onizuka") on Wikipedia, and it sounds like a very different kind of series than I typically read, but I suppose that can turn out to be a good thing. The few exceptional series I've read have always been enjoyable, refreshing alternatives to what I usually get into.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 22, 2010)

Should I read Toriko or Pokemon Special (Adventures)?

I want to eventually read both, but only have time for one right now.


----------



## Gain (Dec 22, 2010)

Definitely Toriko

the other one is pretty boring


----------



## Kuya (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks! And I thought Pokemon Special was pretty popular over here.


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 23, 2010)

Pokemon Special is epic. 

Pay no attention to Kate Nash's ramblings. Some people just have no taste.


----------



## Gain (Dec 23, 2010)

PA's epic level is only like a 2

Toriko is cranked all the way to 11 !!!


----------



## Kuya (Dec 23, 2010)

I don't know what to pick now  Toriko or Pokemon Adventures!!!

Ive only played the Blue, Red, and Yellow games


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 23, 2010)

You don't need to have played the games to understand and appreciate the story.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 23, 2010)

I would read both if I was you. Toriko is shorter so got with that first.



Kate Nash said:


> Definitely Toriko
> 
> the other one is pretty boring



Don't pay attention to this person.

Gain-chan doesn't know what's what .


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 23, 2010)

Probably Toriko. Pokemon is really nothing special. People over hype it here because

- This is a Naruto site, so naturally people here grew up with Pokemon.

- People think it's good because it's not complete shit like the anime is. So it looks good by comparison.


----------



## Eldrummer (Dec 23, 2010)

Read Toriko first. It's a great manga released in a weekly-basis and with only 120 chapters until now. After that you will have time to read Pokemon and wait for Toriko's chapter of the week..

EDIT: for the guy that asked about Gantz >> Take the manga. The anime is crap.


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 23, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> Probably Toriko. Pokemon is really nothing special. People over hype it here because
> 
> - This is a Naruto site, so naturally people here grew up with Pokemon.
> 
> - People think it's good because it's not complete shit like the anime is. So it looks good by comparison.


You missed the option where we just happen to find it is a good manga even in isolation.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 23, 2010)

Kuya said:


> Should I read Toriko or Pokemon Special (Adventures)?
> 
> I want to eventually read both, but only have time for one right now.



Toriko

it's good, believe me


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm looking for a martial arts manga, i don't care about the art but i need good and intense plot. Please no more samurai mangas .

My mangalist -> 

EDIT I'm looking also for some reviews about Blue Heaven and Parasyte. Are they good?


----------



## Penance (Dec 27, 2010)

Parasyte's actually really good, if you're into main characters becoming useful...


----------



## legoffjacques (Dec 29, 2010)

Here's a list the manga i've read so far
.Real 
Vagabond
Slam Dunk
Kukou no ito
Bambino!
All Rounder Meguru
Teppuu
Shamo 
MSN 
Rookies
Kenji 
Berserk 
Planetes
Vinland Saga
20th Century Boys 
Project Arms 
Eden 
Blame 
FMA
Akira 
Basilisk 
Cesare 
Psyren 
Jackals 
Gamaran
One Piece 
Holyland 
Claymore 
Beelzebuub
Soul Eater 
Crimson Hero
Rainbow 
.Giant killing 
Homunculus
Ore to akuma no  blues
Mugen no JuuninF
Could someone recommend me some beautiful seinen, or shounen that are actually good?


----------



## Gain (Dec 29, 2010)

read *Dorohedoro* man!


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Dec 29, 2010)

legoffjacques said:


> Could someone recommend me some beautiful seinen, or shounen that are actually good?


1.*Aesthetically pleasing Manga recommendations:
*
*Gritty Artwork:* _(Sketch quality varies)_

Freesia
Dorohedoro
Abara
C.A.T
Gogo Monster
Kaijuu no Kodomo
Witches
Tropical Citron
Takemitsu Zamurai
Dead End
Smuggler
Biomega
Ohikkoshi
Gunjou
Shigurui
Ultra Heaven
Becchin to Madara
A Revolutionist in the Afternoon

*Aesthetic Realism:* _(Level varies)_

Sanctuary
Me and the Devil Blues
REAL
Lone Wolf and Cub
Oyasumi Punpun
Solanin
Gantz
Shin Angyo Onshi
Eden: Its an Endless World
Akumetsu
Sekai no Owari to Yoakemae
The Ravages of Time
Unhuman
Samurai Executioner
Path of the Assassin
Battle Royale
Wolf Guy
Zetman
Hotman
Kamigami no Itadaki
Nijigahara Holograph
Kaikisen  Return to the Sea

*All around Aesthetics:* _(Purely subjective)_

Still writing......


----------



## Kei (Dec 29, 2010)

Jesus

Very funny and I love the old school drawing, it just beginning but love it so far


----------



## Stalin (Dec 31, 2010)

I need some underground manga or any really good manga that isn't well known.


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 31, 2010)

Jojo's Bizarre Adventure.

It's very long and still on going but it is superbly written and has a wonderful set of interesting and likable characters. It has action, comedy, badassery, and just excellent writing and creativity all around. I highly recommend it. Give it a go, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 31, 2010)

I need something wacky, something along the lines of Bobobo.


----------



## Bilaal (Dec 31, 2010)

The Cheat said:


> I need some underground manga or any really good manga that isn't well known.



everything by him, starting with Black and White


----------



## Ladd (Jan 1, 2011)

The Cheat said:


> I need some underground manga or any really good manga that isn't well known.





Bilaal said:


> everything by him, starting with Black and White



This man speaks the truth.


----------



## G (Jan 1, 2011)

Have anyone of you ever read Mao-Chan or Rinne?
..theyre kinda good imo.


----------



## Sahyks (Jan 2, 2011)

So I just finished the '20th Century Boys' series, it didn't take me long at all. I probably should've savored it rather than read it all so fast, but oh well. Anyway, could anyone recommend me some manga that are like that one, it was just so addictive.


----------



## Ladd (Jan 2, 2011)

Mr. Psychs said:


> So I just finished the '20th Century Boys' series, it didn't take me long at all. I probably should've savored it rather than read it all so fast, but oh well. Anyway, could anyone recommend me some manga that are like that one, it was just so addictive.



The obvious suggestion would be Urasawa's two other flagship series, Monster and Pluto.


----------



## Sahyks (Jan 2, 2011)

Ladd said:


> The obvious suggestion would be Urasawa's two other flagship series, Monster and Pluto.




Yeah, I've been looking into those too. Thanks.


----------



## Bilaal (Jan 2, 2011)

Mr. Psychs said:


> So I just finished the '20th Century Boys' series, it didn't take me long at all. I probably should've savored it rather than read it all so fast, but oh well. Anyway, could anyone recommend me some manga that are like that one, it was just so addictive.



try Old Boy too

and read MW, then read Monster


----------



## legoffjacques (Jan 5, 2011)

I definitely recommend Slam Dunk and REAL,both from Inoue. Then Vinland Saga, Planetes, 20th Century Boys and Pluto. Even Vagabond, if you can go past some slow paced frames, the art surely is something else.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jan 6, 2011)

^I want to recommend Blade of the Immortal, because everyone's read it and obvious recommendations are obvious O_o


----------



## Bilaal (Jan 6, 2011)

i recommend Naruto


----------



## Dei (Jan 7, 2011)

Does anyone have any recomendations for some mangas similiar to Liar game, Bakuman or Battle royale


----------



## Ladd (Jan 7, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> Does anyone have any recomendations for some mangas similiar to Liar game, Bakuman or Battle royale



If you like Liar Game you might want to try One Outs by the same mangaka.


----------



## Dei (Jan 7, 2011)

Ladd said:


> If you like Liar Game you might want to try One Outs by the same mangaka.



I don't like sport mangas.


----------



## Punpun (Jan 7, 2011)

Those three manga have nothing in common.....


----------



## Dei (Jan 8, 2011)

Mandom said:


> Those three manga have nothing in common.....



i know that But i want to find mangas similiar to those genres.


----------



## Samavarti (Jan 8, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> Does anyone have any recomendations for some mangas similiar to Liar game, Bakuman or Battle royale



Well similar to Liar Game you should read Monster, Tobaku Mokushiroku Kaiji, Death Note, and ES

Similar to Battle Royal: Gantz, Bokurano, Shadow Star, and Kiseijuu

Similar to Bakuman: Hikaru No Go, Beck and Histore.


----------



## Soul (Jan 16, 2011)

Berserk, Death Note, Full Metal Alchemist and Soul Eater.



Deiboom said:


> Does anyone have any recomendations for some mangas similiar to Liar game, Bakuman or Battle royale



You will enjoy Death Note if you liked Liar Game


----------



## Dei (Jan 16, 2011)

Soul said:


> Berserk, Death Note, Full Metal Alchemist and Soul Eater.
> 
> 
> 
> You will enjoy Death Note if you liked Liar Game



I have read all of those except beserk i might give it a try


----------



## Da Realest (Jan 17, 2011)

Does anyone know some good action manga with wit a bit of comedy Or just a good action manga?


----------



## Goom (Jan 17, 2011)

I recommend Tasogare Otome x Amnesia its about this ghost of this 15 year old girl who died 50 years ago in a highschool.  She sees that this boy from her past school can see her and they both try to figure out how she died since the ghost can no longer remember anything about her death.

Its pretty refreshing and funny as some points. There is a hint of horror though.


----------



## aionaraP (Jan 18, 2011)

> I need something wacky, something along the lines of Bobobo.



i think i know a manga thats suited for you but wait i cant seem to remember the title im sure it sounded like b-bb-bbo-bo-bob-bobob-bobobo-bleach?


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Jan 21, 2011)

Anybody know any good seinin that's NOT gritty or depressing? Alternatively, anyone know any good pure westerns, and not space westerns?


----------



## Blaze (Jan 21, 2011)

I want a manga with more smart or confident type characters like Akagi(Akagi), Nougami Neuro(Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro), Kazuya(Ghost Hunt), Rei Oogami(Code Breaker), Akiyama(Liar game), Tomu Shirasagi(Gamble Fish), Alucard(Hellsing), who are either confident or smart or strong or all of them. Anything that dies not have loud, brash type shonen main characters...tired of those. I love grey or dark type characters more so any will do.

This is my manga list:


I need to expand my list with more mangas.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 21, 2011)

You could give Houshin Engi a try. Taikoubou (the protagonist) isn't your typical shounen lead. And the series is funny and entertaining.

Also from your list you should continue reading JJBA. Joseph (pt 2) is awesome.



kijogigo said:


> Anybody know any good seinin that's NOT gritty or depressing? Alternatively, anyone know any good pure westerns, and not space westerns?



-Dorohedoro. It's pretty lighthearted, though it's bloody as hell so I don't know if you would like it...

-Ghost in the Shell. Compared to the anime adaptation it's more fun. If you saw the movie then you would be surprised how different Motoko is for example.

-Hanaotoko. The art style is pretty surreal and whimsical, maybe not your thing, but it's a great read. From the same author you can try other titles as well: Ping Pong, ZERO, Black and White. 

-Yokohama Kaidashi Kikou. Absolutely charming manga.

For western only a oneshot named Emerald comes to mind. You can find that in the stickied oneshot/single vol thread.


----------



## Blaze (Jan 21, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> You could give Houshin Engi a try. Taikoubou (the protagonist) isn't your typical shounen lead. And the series is funny and entertaining.
> 
> Also from your list you should continue reading JJBA. Joseph (pt 2) is awesome.


Sounds good.

I've been on hold for JJBA for a while really need to go back into and get to part 2.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 21, 2011)

Sasuke fans fagging up my JJBA

Is nothing sacred to you


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Jan 21, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> You could give Houshin Engi a try. Taikoubou (the protagonist) isn't your typical shounen lead. And the series is funny and entertaining.
> 
> Also from your list you should continue reading JJBA. Joseph (pt 2) is awesome.
> 
> ...



Cool, I did read the first chapter of Dorohedoro but never got around to continuing it for some reason, although if it really is lighthearted I'll give it another try. Also, I did read Emerald after hearing that it was drawn by the same guy as BotI. I'll try these others out in the meantime thanks


----------



## Blastrix (Jan 22, 2011)

Im seriously getting tired of the stereotypical girls there is in like every anime and manga. Can someone name me a manga without any cute blushing (the hinata ones)/tsundere/crazy manga girls in it? I guess what im looking for is a manga with a girl acting like a normal girl would irl, without it being a manga focusing solely on romance. (I wouldnt mind reading a manga with a badass woman in it either though (Like Revy from Black Lagoon).


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 22, 2011)

Go and start reading Battle Angel Alita. Now.



kijogigo said:


> Cool, I did read the first chapter of Dorohedoro but never got around to continuing it for some reason, although if it really is lighthearted I'll give it another try. Also, I did read Emerald after hearing that it was drawn by the same guy as BotI. I'll try these others out in the meantime thanks



It has some serious, dark moments in it, but overall it's really funny, with cool character interactions and dark humor. But as I said, it's bloody....really bloody 
No problem btw.


----------



## Blastrix (Jan 22, 2011)

Noted 

10char


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 22, 2011)

Claymore has badass females. Though recent chapters have been rather uneventful, sadly.


----------



## p-lou (Jan 22, 2011)

Blastrix said:


> Im seriously getting tired of the stereotypical girls there is in like every anime and manga. Can someone name me a manga without any cute blushing (the hinata ones)/tsundere/crazy manga girls in it? I guess what im looking for is a manga with a girl acting like a normal girl would irl, without it being a manga focusing solely on romance. (I wouldnt mind reading a manga with a badass woman in it either though (Like Revy from Black Lagoon).



obligatory nausicaa rec

as far as stuff that doesn't involve fighting or combat with solid female protagonists

town of evening calm, country of cherry blossoms - extremely touching, well told story about the lingering effects of the nuclear bomb dropped on hiroshima.  it's super short though.

sexy voice and robo - a witty, fun, and at times absurd episodic story of a girl working to make her dream come true: become a spy.  nico is a bit of a spaz and over the top at times, but always incredibly engaging and endearing. 

solanin - 20 somethings the manga.  how did we end up where we are, where do we want to be, and how are we gonna cope when things go wrong? the characters, their interactions with each other, and the way they react to the events around them all feel very real.


----------



## Pastelduck (Jan 24, 2011)

If anybody hasn't started reading it yet I would recommend Tower of God.  Such a good story with interesting characters.  Also the art is great and not many manga are in color like this one.  The first chapter or two seems slow but after that it is amazing.  In addition the story is told after the third chapter in 6 pages with about 20 frames a piece and when you start reading/scrolling down the pages I get the feeling I am watching a movie.   If you enjoyed Naruto during the Chunin exams and/or Hunter x Hunter during the hunter test, my guess is that you will enjoy the tower of god.  I can't recommend enough.


----------



## Bilaal (Jan 25, 2011)

can someone recommend me a manga with protagonists with similar relationships like the ones in Tekkon Kinkreet, Becchin and Madara, or Michiko to Hatchin

in just a sucker for these kinds of mangas


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 25, 2011)

Blastrix said:


> Im seriously getting tired of the stereotypical girls there is in like every anime and manga. Can someone name me a manga without any cute blushing (the hinata ones)/tsundere/crazy manga girls in it? I guess what im looking for is a manga with a girl acting like a normal girl would irl, without it being a manga focusing solely on romance. (I wouldnt mind reading a manga with a badass woman in it either though (Like Revy from Black Lagoon).



Battle Angel Alita, Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind and Aqua Knight are the ones that immediately to mind.

JJBA Stone Ocean works aswell.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 25, 2011)

Blastrix said:


> Im seriously getting tired of the stereotypical girls there is in like every anime and manga. (I wouldnt mind reading a manga with a badass woman in it either though (Like Revy from Black Lagoon).



Go read  and  now 

I second for Battle Angel Alita (without the sequel) and Nausicaa, two masterpieces


----------



## Penance (Jan 25, 2011)

Awesome recommendations, guys...


----------



## Punpun (Jan 25, 2011)

If anybody could recommend something in the same level as Oyasumi Punpun. 

(I'm planning to read other work from Isio Asano so not work from him)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Enigma (Jan 25, 2011)

Could someone recommend me something with kinda a revenge driven plot. It doesn't even have to be the main story. A single instance where someone is out for revenge works as well.


----------



## ichigeau (Jan 25, 2011)

Enigma said:


> Could someone recommend me something with kinda a revenge driven plot. It doesn't even have to be the main story. A single instance where someone is out for revenge works as well.



not a manga but an anime *gankutsuou the count of monte cristo* wich focus about revenge but its more at the end of the show. (the start focus more on diferent characters)


----------



## Dei (Jan 25, 2011)

Enigma said:


> Could someone recommend me something with kinda a revenge driven plot. It doesn't even have to be the main story. A single instance where someone is out for revenge works as well.



I would recomend Deadman Wonderland, Battle Royale, Liar Game also have revenge elements.


----------



## 8 (Jan 25, 2011)

i'm looking for some comedy, where the protagonist pretend to be something he isn't. my favorites so far: 
mx0: just an average guy pretends to be a skilled magician.
zippy ziggy: two-faced douche pretends to be a nice guy.


----------



## Enigma (Jan 25, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> not a manga but an anime *gankutsuou the count of monte cristo* wich focus about revenge but its more at the end of the show. (the start focus more on diferent characters)



Anime works too. Thanks. I'll check it out soon. :33



Deiboom said:


> I would recomend Deadman Wonderland, Battle Royale, Liar Game also have revenge elements.



I read Battle Royale and Liar Game. I started reading Deadman Wonderland. It's pretty interesting. Doesn't seem like a typical shonen. 

Thank you. :33


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 26, 2011)

Mandom said:


> If anybody could recommend something in the same level as Oyasumi Punpun.
> 
> (I'm planning to read other work from Isio Asano so not work from him)
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Haven't started reading Osayumi Punpun yet, but looking at its summary and genre listings you could give Town of Evening Calm, Country of Cherry Blossoms a try, if you haven't read that already.
I recommended it in the oneshot/single volume thread.


----------



## Punpun (Jan 26, 2011)

I already read it. Thanks anyways.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 26, 2011)

I see. Did you like it?

Other title I could think of would be Yokohama Kaidashi Kikou. It's a very subtle, cute manga with some bittersweet feeling to it due to the nostalgia-vibe coming up here and there. Though if you're looking for a series that has classical drama, heartbreaking moments in it then this won't fit the criteria. 



Enigma said:


> Could someone recommend me something with kinda a revenge driven plot. It doesn't even have to be the main story. A single instance where someone is out for revenge works as well.



SAO already has been mentioned in the Fc, but some other titles:

if you want a series that's long, heavy, bleak, really heartbreaking then Lone Wolf and Cub


if you want something full with action then Red Eyes (though it's still ongoing and scans are slow)


----------



## Da Realest (Feb 6, 2011)

Does anyone know any good action manga that are completed?


----------



## Punpun (Feb 6, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> I see. Did you like it?



It was a good read to say the least



> Other title I could think of would be Yokohama Kaidashi Kikou. It's a very subtle, cute manga with some bittersweet feeling to it due to the nostalgia-vibe coming up here and there. Though if you're looking for a series that has classical drama, heartbreaking moments in it then this won't fit the criteria.



Thanks I'm gonna read it then.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 6, 2011)

Da Realest said:


> Does anyone know any good action manga that are completed?



What kind of action are you looking for? Gunfights with explosions; martial arts; fights with supernatural elements being involved?

I can definitely recommend:

-Domu
-Akira
-Battle Angel Alita
-Eden:It's an Endless World!

These have all awesome action scenes varying from gunfights, cyborg action and martial arts to psychic powers etc.


----------



## Da Realest (Feb 6, 2011)

^Yea I was looking for a more supernatural action manga


----------



## Samavarti (Feb 7, 2011)

Da Realest said:


> ^Yea I was looking for a more supernatural action manga



If you are searching for a supernatural action manga then you should read Shin Angyo Onshi, Berserk, Sengoku Youko and Kekkaishi.


----------



## Penance (Feb 7, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> If you are searching for a supernatural action manga then you should read *Shin Angyo Onshi*, Berserk, Sengoku Youko and Kekkaishi.



Yup-Shin Angyo Onshi, first...


----------



## Dei (Feb 7, 2011)

Da Realest said:


> Does anyone know any good action manga that are completed?



Alive the final evolution


----------



## Judge Fudge (Feb 8, 2011)

Da Realest said:


> Does anyone know any good action manga that are completed?


Crying Freeman and Offered are good if you're looking for crazy supernatural action manga.


αshɘs said:


> What kind of action are you looking for? Gunfights with explosions; martial arts; fights with supernatural elements being involved?
> 
> I can definitely recommend:
> 
> ...


I just finished this series last week, turned to shit after volume 8 but the ending was really well done.


----------



## Kei (Feb 12, 2011)

Can anyone recommend me something that can make me cry or a good horror manga??


----------



## legoffjacques (Feb 12, 2011)

For horrors try Kiseijuu  and Dorohedoro  .For shounen stuff Highschool of the Dead and Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro. For something that make you cry try Shin Angyo Onshi or i dunno, REAL?


----------



## Bilaal (Feb 12, 2011)

for something that might make you cry, perhaps Apollo's Song by Osamu Tezuka.

as well as anything by Inio Asano


----------



## Elder (Feb 13, 2011)

Could someone recommend a manga about stereotypical horror monsters?(the ikes of vampires or werewolves. Hell, even Frankenstein-monsters could do).

I already read Wolf Guy, and Vampire Knight. 

It doesn't need to be an horror manga, just to have one of the things i specified. Thanks in advance


----------



## Bilaal (Feb 13, 2011)

all that really comes to mind is Cowa by Akira Toriyama


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 13, 2011)

Elder said:


> Could someone recommend a manga about stereotypical horror monsters?(the ikes of vampires or werewolves. Hell, even Frankenstein-monsters could do).
> 
> I already read Wolf Guy, and Vampire Knight.
> 
> It doesn't need to be an horror manga, just to have one of the things i specified. Thanks in advance


Try *Higanjima*, it's a good series.
Link removed

*The Record of Fallen Vampire* with vampires and dhampires (half-vampires) is great too:
Link removed

P.S. My Top 3 mangas with Vampires (which I usually don't like): Blood Alone, Noblesse and The Record of Fallen Vampire.


----------



## Punpun (Feb 13, 2011)

Shiki. Vampire and Werewolve.


----------



## Elder (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys. I will read them all


----------



## Bilaal (Feb 15, 2011)

i'd also recommend Gon. i don't know how relaxing you'll find it, but it has no text so it's a quick and almost brainless (but still highly enjoyable read) and it's hilarious. oh, and it isn't "cutesy" in the slightest, you don't fuck with Gon.


----------



## Punpun (Feb 16, 2011)

Read stuff by adachi.. Touch, H2...


----------



## G (Feb 19, 2011)

Any good new shonen manga out there?


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 19, 2011)

Try out 

Scans aren't frequent, but it's a promising series.


----------



## Punpun (Feb 19, 2011)

Toriko, Beelzebub.


----------



## Griever (Feb 19, 2011)

The legend of maian 
Gamaran
Aflame Inferno
Id (one of my favorite series )
Shade - the other side of light 
Kandachime (not a shounen but i think it still fits)

Don't know how 'new' thay are, but thay're worth a read.


----------



## blackhound89 (Feb 21, 2011)

any good manga with a female protagonist?


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 21, 2011)

blackhound89 said:


> any good manga with a female protagonist?



Nausicaa
Battle angel alita
C.A.T.
Ghost in the sheel
Aqua Knight 
JJBA parts 5 and 6

no combat stuff:

Yotsuba
Sexy voice and robo (i liked it a lot, thanks to p-lou's reccomendation)
Solanin 
CTRL + T
Town of evening calm, country of cherry blossoms


----------



## Scizor (Feb 21, 2011)

Recommendations off the top of my head:

Dragon ball
Katekyo hitman reborn! (minus the first arc =P)
Monster
The breaker (Manhwa)
The breaker: New waves (Part II of The breaker)
Veritas (Manhwa)


----------



## Kuya (Feb 22, 2011)

Just caught up to Toriko. What should I read now


----------



## Mangopunch (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey guys, I want to read a manga at my work where i supervise a lab in between breaks. I want to read something that's light hearted, episodic in content preferably and contains no nudity, but violence is ok as long as it doesn't fall into gore. Also no romance please(unless it romantic comedy with emphasis on comedy), I tend to make cringe faces when I read those and people will be frightened.


----------



## Mangopunch (Feb 22, 2011)

Kuya said:


> Just caught up to Toriko. What should I read now



Yakitate japan, the #1 food manga.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 22, 2011)

Mangopunch said:


> Hey guys, I want to read a manga at my work where i supervise a lab in between breaks. I want to read something that's light hearted, episodic in content preferably and contains no nudity, but violence is ok as long as it doesn't fall into gore. Also no romance please(unless it romantic comedy with emphasis on comedy), I tend to make cringe faces when I read those and people will be frightened.



Dragon ball
Death note
Naruto
Katekyo hitman reborn!

=D


----------



## Kuya (Feb 24, 2011)

Should I read 20th Century Boys or Mahou Sensei Negima?

I've read Monster & Pluto (loved them both)
I'm up to date w/ most popular Shounen


----------



## Penance (Feb 24, 2011)

DEFINITELY read 20th Century Boys...(Monster and Pluto were both BOSS, as well)


----------



## Jena (Feb 26, 2011)

Mangopunch said:


> Hey guys, I want to read a manga at my work where i supervise a lab in between breaks. I want to read something that's light hearted, episodic in content preferably and contains no nudity, but violence is ok as long as it doesn't fall into gore. Also no romance please(unless it romantic comedy with emphasis on comedy), I tend to make cringe faces when I read those and people will be frightened.



[Sorry that these are all generic aka popular shows. Hopefully one or two of them you haven't read before.]

Azumanga Daioh
Tsubasa: Reservoir Chronicle/XXXHolic
Chrono Crusade (tone becomes progressively darker, however)
Full Metal Panic
The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya
Saiyuki
Bakuman
Great Teacher Onizuka
Peacemaker Kurogane
This is a webcomic, but I think it matches what you're after:


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Feb 26, 2011)

Any fics similar to Shaman King or The Breaker?


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 27, 2011)

Recommend me a sport manga where the main character and his team actually win the tournament in the end. The art must be good as well.


----------



## Punpun (Feb 27, 2011)

Prince of Tennis.


----------



## Jena (Feb 27, 2011)

Rokudaime said:


> Recommend me a sport manga where the main character and his team actually win the tournament in the end. The art must be good as well.



Crimson Hero (ongoing)


----------



## jux (Mar 6, 2011)

Are there any steampunk orientated mangas out there (a side from FMA)? Doesn't matter the genre.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 6, 2011)

I only read the first chapter of it, but maybe Jabberwocky can be classified as such. Otherwise I can only think of animes, like Laputa or Howl's Moving Castle. 

you can also check these lists

Ichigo even said this


----------



## jux (Mar 6, 2011)

cheers ashes


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 6, 2011)

I picked up I Am A Hero last night, and I must say it's a very entertaining read, far removed from cutesy crap and more disturbing like Uzumaki.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 6, 2011)

Threads of time. An awesome manwa revolving around the Mongol invasion of Korea. The whole thing justs fits into place in the end. One of the best manga's/manwa's I've read in  loooong time.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 7, 2011)

Yesterday I read Gon. Recommending it to anyone looking for a series that's rich in detail (very, very rich) and fun to read. And all that without any dialogue and sound /thumbsup


----------



## Bilaal (Mar 7, 2011)

seconding Gon

classic manga


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 7, 2011)

I need a recommendation, which feels somewhat weird since I'm usually the one giving recommendations, something like the following:

Shamo
I Am A Hero
Dorohedoro
Vinland Saga
Berserk
7 Seeds
The World is Mine
Akumetsu
Pluto
Billy Bat
20th Century Boys
Blitz Royale 
Wolf Guy
Bokurano

For more info check my manga list over at MAL.

NO SHONEN CRAP!


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 7, 2011)

Based on that list and after skimming through your MAL account:

Battle Angel Alita
Blame!
Domu
Eden: It's an Endless World!
Freesia

off the top of my head


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 7, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> Based on that list and after skimming through your MAL account:
> 
> Battle Angel Alita
> Blame!
> ...



I always wanted to read BAA, but I've never seen it on any online readers (aside from last order), Blame I am slightly familiar with. But I'll check out Domu, Freesia and Eden


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 8, 2011)

BAA is up at animea and manga-haven for example.


----------



## zapman (Mar 8, 2011)

Rokudaime said:


> Recommend me a sport manga where the main character and his team actually win the tournament in the end. The art must be good as well.



crossgame, its very good and the sport is baseball.



Im still looking for a romance anime similar to unblanced x2
and also something like, the breaker.


----------



## Hakke360 (Mar 14, 2011)

Alright guys ive been looking for this manga and the only thing I remember about it was the first chapter the main character was asked to protect a girl ( he run a protection agency of some sort), in the end of the chapter  he had a and won. 
  But its a little echi with 4 or 5 girls introduced all in the first chapter. He had a flashback where he was kidnapped as kid, and was rescued by a women, he then asked how to become they eventually send him to a dojo. And the dojo girl keep beating him.

Anyway if you know help me out . I cant remember the name or anyone in the manga


----------



## Wizard (Mar 17, 2011)

*Some good manga?*

Hey can any of you reccomend manga. These are the manga i like: Naruto, Fairy Tail, and One Piece. The sports manga i like are Slam Dunk and Eyeshield 21. Last i also like hikaru no go. could any of you tell me some good manga to read?


----------



## Punpun (Mar 17, 2011)

Any stuff by Asano Isio.. There was a recommendation thread by the way.


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 17, 2011)

Here's the aforementioned recommendation thread:


----------



## Shinsengumi (Mar 17, 2011)

Does anyone know a good martial art series like *The Breaker*? 

Not including:
*AIKI
Kenichi
Veritas*


----------



## 8 (Mar 17, 2011)

zapman said:


> Im still looking for a romance anime similar to unblanced x2


you could give these other manhwa by the same author (Im, Dal Young) a try:

*The Legend of Maian
Re:Birth - The Lunatic Taker
Aflame Inferno
Freezing
Onihime Vs
Phantom King*

these ones i listed are action based, but they have a romance sub-plot. and just as in unbalance x2 they all focus "younger male - adult female" pairs. also they have the exact same art style.


for student - teacher pairs maybe *Wolf Guy*. the teacher in this one is like a copy from unbalance. but i have to warn you that romance is by far not the main genre, and it include gore/rape/torture.

for just a purely romance based manga maybe *Kimi no iru machi*.



> and also something like, the breaker.


the closest thing to the breaker must be *Veritas*.



Hakke360 said:


> Alright guys ive been looking for this manga and the only thing I remember about it was the first chapter the main character was asked to protect a girl ( he run a protection agency of some sort), in the end of the chapter  he had a and won.
> But its a little echi with 4 or 5 girls introduced all in the first chapter. He had a flashback where he was kidnapped as kid, and was rescued by a women, he then asked how to become they eventually send him to a dojo. And the dojo girl keep beating him.
> 
> Anyway if you know help me out . I cant remember the name or anyone in the manga


that must be *Kure-nai*. 



Shinsengumi said:


> Does anyone know a good martial art series like *The Breaker*?
> 
> Not including:
> *AIKI
> ...


you may like *Holyland* as well.


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 18, 2011)

Shinsengumi said:


> Does anyone know a good martial art series like *The Breaker*?
> 
> Not including:
> *AIKI
> ...



*Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru* is quite good.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 18, 2011)

Does anyone know a shoujo one-shot? (But no mature content)

Thanks by now.


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 18, 2011)

Moon~ said:


> Does anyone know a shoujo one-shot? (But no mature content)
> 
> Thanks by now.



I am a Piano
Love Letter (although it's two chapters)


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you so much!!


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 18, 2011)

Shinsengumi said:


> Does anyone know a good martial art series like *The Breaker*?
> 
> Not including:
> *AIKI
> ...



Holyland
Noritaka
Kenji
Sakigake!! Otokojuku 
Souten no Ken


----------



## Jena (Mar 23, 2011)

Moon~ said:


> Does anyone know a shoujo one-shot? (But no mature content)
> 
> Thanks by now.



Toumei na Sekai
We Can Fly!
Kon no Ki Konoha


I'm in an emo mood and want to read something sad, or at the very least serious. It doesn't have to have a "every character dies at the end!" depressing conclusion, but something that's a bit melancholy. Er-so I guess pretty much anything that isn't a comedy or action. I'd also like it to be completed or near completed since I'm bored with waiting for new chapters to be released from the other series I'm reading. Thanks!


----------



## Matador (Mar 23, 2011)

Can anyone recommend me a Manga that bases around Thriller/Mystery?

Manga Like: Mirai Nikki, Alive etc.

Content doesn't matter.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 23, 2011)

^ You ever tried Monster? If not, then go and try it. I could also mention 20th Century Boys and Pluto, but Monster's better than those.  
There is also Nijigahara Holograph, Adolf, MW and Ode to Kirihito.



Jena said:


> I'm in an emo mood and want to read something sad, or at the very least serious. It doesn't have to have a "every character dies at the end!" depressing conclusion, but something that's a bit melancholy. Er-so I guess pretty much anything that isn't a comedy or action. I'd also like it to be completed or near completed since I'm bored with waiting for new chapters to be released from the other series I'm reading. Thanks!



Solanin
What a Wonderful World
Before Dawn and the End of the World
Town of evening Calm, Country of Cherry Blossoms
Apollo's Song
Bradherley's Coach (disturbing at some points, but it's a really good manga )


----------



## Pastelduck (Mar 28, 2011)

AfterGlow said:


> *Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru* is quite good.



I do like KSKM however FYI it isn't over the top as The breaker.  It is more based on reality-ish .  Still the manga story is good (I like the new arc they are on), really like the over the top characters and some good humor in there as well.

Also must get my plug in for Tower of God.  One of the best manga out right now.   The best part is that it is pretty new with only 39 chapters.  If you like the Chunin exams in Naruto you will like Tower of God.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Mar 30, 2011)

bleach and naruto are good


----------



## Solon Solute (Mar 30, 2011)

Shinsengumi said:


> Does anyone know a good martial art series like *The Breaker*?
> 
> Not including:
> *AIKI
> ...



Shamo.
Hajime no Ippo?


----------



## Kuya (Apr 1, 2011)

what's a good streaming manga site that doesn't have any talking advertisements?


----------



## Jena (Apr 1, 2011)

^Mangafox.
Although they have a tendency to be behind in updates (I mean, not have the latest chapter of X series even though it's already been released).


----------



## ichigeau (Apr 1, 2011)

Kuya said:


> what's a good streaming manga site that doesn't have any talking advertisements?



bleachexile
(well i dont have anny pub on firefox with add block) and the scan are in good quality from the stuff i saw.

Wallpaper


----------



## Kuya (Apr 6, 2011)

Something really good to read when I'm high. Nothing scary though please cuz I don't want it to ruin my high.


----------



## Eldrummer (Apr 6, 2011)

I would recommend Homunculus but it can be a lot scary or gross.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 6, 2011)

Just read random chapters of Air Gear. Oh! Great's dialogues might be enjoyable if you're high.


----------



## Bilaal (Apr 6, 2011)

does Air Gear even have a plot?


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 6, 2011)

Good question  I only read random chapters of it, but some people who I know are reading it from the beginning usually say "it's supposed to be about sky skating, but otherwise I don't know what the fuck is going on".lol


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 7, 2011)

Kuya said:


> Something really good to read when I'm high. Nothing scary though please cuz I don't want it to ruin my high.


*Ultra Heaven*



> The story is set in a dystopian alternative present where any kind of substance able to alter the state of mind is legalized and authorized for consumption at home or in designated places called Pomp Bars.
> These products, once considered very dangerous, are now freely advertised on TV. The bartender chooses the ones more suited to his customers and serves them with special cocktails.
> 
> When the Pompies movement obtained the liberalization of the drugs it seemed a historically meaningful change destined to improve the world - a dream realized in a manner that radically affected humanity's way of life.
> ...


----------



## sphicentnxaur (Apr 13, 2011)

I highly recommend LIAR GAME to those who are into mind games and strategical concepts. This is really one hell of a manga. 5/5


----------



## KameoDash (Apr 16, 2011)

Here is a great manga, even though it was originally a novel
READ CIRQUE DU FREAK manga version!!!


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 16, 2011)

After reading Arakawa's Silver Spoon I've this urge to try out some Slice of Life manga. Any suggestions?


----------



## Saturday (Apr 16, 2011)

Which Pokemon manga is the best?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 16, 2011)

greenbeast44 said:


> Which Pokemon manga is the best?


Pokemon Special (aka Pokemon Adventure).


----------



## Blinky (Apr 16, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> After reading Arakawa's Silver Spoon I've this urge to try out some Slice of Life manga. Any suggestions?



I'm not much of a slice of life guy myself but I quite like Genshiken:


> College freshman and ACG lover Kanji Sasahara settled down his extracurricular activity in Genshiken (The Society for the Study of Modern Visual Culture) in order to become a true and thorough otaku. Meanwhile, Saki Kasukabe, the girlfriend of another freshman Genshiken member (also a bishounen) Makoto Kohsaka, was dragged into Genshiken's otaku-ish activities reluctantly, yet her resentful attitude towards otakus is changing without her notice.



I know it sounds lame considering the subject matter (otakus smh) but it's actually an enjoyable read


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 16, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> After reading Arakawa's Silver Spoon I've this urge to try out some Slice of Life manga. Any suggestions?


I'll name some of the best ones:

Aqua
Aria
Emma
Hotman
Otoyome-gatari
Oyasumi Punpun (depressive one)
Yokohama Kaidashi Kikou
Yotsuba&


Slice of Life is one of my favorite genres


----------



## Blinky (Apr 16, 2011)

Argh I should have mentioned Yotsuba& too. Great stuff. So funny.


----------



## PikachuAsuncion (Apr 16, 2011)

Fruits Basket perfect for teens and those who are young at heart. Once you get over the wishy washy feeling of the first volume, the story branches out very nicely. Almost all the characters have a reason for being in the manga and a back story. Some better than others, but it made me happy that there weren't many characters who were just "there".


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm looking for something really funny, like Wa!, Mahoraba, Prunus Girl, Hyakko or Yotsuba.

Even stuff like Kenka Shoubai would be ok.


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 17, 2011)

Bubi said:


> I'm looking for something really funny, like Wa!, Mahoraba, Prunus Girl, Hyakko or Yotsuba.
> 
> Even stuff like Kenka Shoubai would be ok.



Arakawa Under the Bridge
Katteni Kaizo (really ridiculous kind of humour ) 
Mudazumo Naki Kaikaku
Sket Dance (slow start though)
Umisho


----------



## legoffjacques (Apr 18, 2011)

Given that i've already read stuff like Slam dunk, FMA, Beck, One Piece, Kekkaishi, Yu Yu Hakusho and Hajime No Ippo, could someone recommend some good shounen, far for quality from stuff like Bleach or Naruto?


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 20, 2011)

legoffjacques said:


> Given that i've already read stuff like Slam dunk, FMA, Beck, One Piece, Kekkaishi, Yu Yu Hakusho and Hajime No Ippo, could someone recommend some good shounen, far for quality from stuff like Bleach or Naruto?



Ghost Sweeper Mikami
Hikaru no Go
Karakuri Circus 
Konjiki no Gash Bell
Kyou Kara Ore Wa
Lucifer and Biscuit Hammer (Hoshi no Samidare)
Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro
Rurouni Kenshin
Shingeki no Kyojin
Toriko
Ushio to Tora 
*Violinist of Hamelin*


----------



## violentrl (Apr 22, 2011)

Anyone know a good action manga where the bad guy wins? It doesn't have to be typical shonen series.


----------



## Jena (Apr 22, 2011)

violentrl said:


> Anyone know a good action manga where the bad guy wins? It doesn't have to be typical shonen series.



Chrno Crusade, but only in the anime version.
La Portrait de Petite Cossette (that's a bit of a stretch though-not sure if character counts as a "villain")

That's all I can think of, sorry.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm in the mood for some:

1. horror. I've read works by Junji Ito (Uzumaki, vol3 of Museum of Terror) since he seems to be considered the master of horror, but I wasn't that impressed. I need something really really good.

2. detective story. If it has some occult elements, that's good too. The demography doesn't matter in this case.

3. or just some bizarre, surreal stuff

Any good recs? I would prefer finished series.


----------



## p-lou (Apr 25, 2011)

check out some yoshihiro tatsumi.  abandon the old in tokyo has one story that's pretty standard japanese horror in it.  it's got some real weird bizarre stuff in it too, but more of a gritty and downtrodden real world spin to it than surreal fantastic one to it.  push man and other stories has been scanned as well, but i haven't read it.  it's some older manga and really is a starting point in history for manga for adults.  without tatsumi you wouldn't have a jiro matsumoto, and i know you would cry about that. (:




and i haven't seen (or looked) for scans of it, but black blizzard is another neat tatsumi read.  he really started with pulp action and detective stories.  it's not the greatest story and the art isn't great, but it's a cool look at how things were back in the 50's and how manga has changed and developed from stuff like that.

i know you've been reading some furuya stuff, but if you want more weird ass shit from him make sure you check out the chapters of garden that kotonoha has done.  some of them are really great.


----------



## zapman (Apr 26, 2011)

looking for any Police manga. 

like some badass cop taking out trash and yakuza or whatever and solving crimes 'L' ish style


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 26, 2011)

You could give Jiraishin a try. I haven't read it, but according to the premise it's about an old fashioned hardcore cop.  



p-lou said:


> check out some yoshihiro tatsumi........



I've been meaning to check out Abandon the old... and other Tatsumi stuff ever since they've been dumped. Now, I'll definitely start reading them. Thanks.

And I already read those Garden chapters. Good stuff indeed.



> without tatsumi you wouldn't have a jiro matsumoto, and i know you would cry about that. (:


----------



## Punpun (Apr 26, 2011)

Jiraishin is a must read. :33

You should read it ashes.


----------



## Samavarti (Apr 26, 2011)

zapman said:


> looking for any Police manga.
> 
> like some badass cop taking out trash and yakuza or whatever and solving crimes 'L' ish style


You could try with Sanctuary and Pluto.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 28, 2011)

Mandom said:


> Jiraishin is a must read. :33
> 
> You should read it ashes.



The premise certainly sounds interesting, I might give it a try sometime later. Takahashi's other titles Alive! and Blue Heaven didn't leave a big impression on me though, so I hope this is way better.


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 29, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> The premise certainly sounds interesting, I might give it a try sometime later. Takahashi's other titles Alive! and Blue Heaven didn't leave a big impression on me though, so I hope this is way better.



Jiraishin is much better than those manga (IMO).


----------



## lucid1 (Apr 30, 2011)

I would recommend Parasyte to anyone. Short and sweet series that's good throughout.


----------



## Punpun (Apr 30, 2011)

MrCinos said:


> Jiraishin is much better than those manga (IMO).


Jiraishin has some fascinating antagonist/arc.


----------



## Griever (May 1, 2011)

violentrl said:


> Anyone know a good action manga where the bad guy wins? It doesn't have to be typical shonen series.



Hellsing... 

I can't really think of anyothers.


----------



## Furious George (May 2, 2011)

Looking for an adventure manga similar to Toriko and/or One Piece.

Any suggestions?


----------



## MrCinos (May 3, 2011)

Cyckness said:


> Looking for an adventure manga similar to Toriko and/or One Piece.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Violinist of Hameln. Very epic and funny at times adventure shounen.

Id - The Greatest Fusion Fantasy.


----------



## Furious George (May 3, 2011)

MrCinos said:


> Violinist of Hameln. Very epic and funny at times adventure shounen.
> 
> Id - The Greatest Fusion Fantasy.



Thanks.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (May 3, 2011)

Cyckness said:


> Looking for an adventure manga similar to Toriko and/or One Piece.
> 
> Any suggestions?



JoJo's bizarre adventure
Souten no Ken
Sakigake!! Otokojuku
Monster Hunter Orage
Hoshin Engi

i second Violinist of Hameln but not Id because i found it really predictable.


----------



## Furious George (May 3, 2011)

Bubi said:


> *JoJo's bizarre adventure*
> Souten no Ken
> Sakigake!! Otokojuku
> Monster Hunter Orage
> ...



Which JoJo are you referring to? I'm not sure exactly how it works but I heard there is more then one world in that series and the one I started to read (about a girl who went to prison) wasn't to my liking...


----------



## Dei (May 4, 2011)

Could anyone recommend a good romance manga something similar to Toradora story wise? 




Cyckness said:


> Looking for an adventure manga similar to Toriko and/or One Piece.
> 
> Any suggestions?



You might like Fairy tail its fairly decent. I would also recomend Alive the final evolution though it might not be considerd "epic" adventure but it is a superior shounen manga.


----------



## Furious George (May 4, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> You might like Fairy tail its fairly decent. I would also recomend Alive the final evolution though it might not be considerd "epic" adventure but it is a superior shounen manga.



Meh, I tried the 1st chapter of Fairy Tail and it didn't hook me. I'll get around to trying it again eventually.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (May 4, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> Could anyone recommend a good romance manga something similar to Toradora story wise?



Are you looking for shounen romance with school life? love polygons and clumsy male?

Ichigo 100%
Suzuka
Kimi no iru machi
GE - Good Ending 
Unbalance X Unbalance
I''s


----------



## Jena (May 4, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> Could anyone recommend a good romance manga something similar to Toradora story wise?


kimi ni todoke is relatively similar.


----------



## Kool-Aid (May 4, 2011)

looking for mangas like veritas and the breaker, basically kinda real world setting and about martial arts.

also, vampire and/or werewolf manga


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (May 4, 2011)

Kool-Aid said:


> looking for mangas like veritas and the breaker, basically kinda real world setting and about martial arts.



Holyland 
Worst (not really martial arts)
Shamo (more more dark but imo the best)
Tough


----------



## MrCinos (May 5, 2011)

Kool-Aid said:


> also, vampire and/or werewolf manga



Vampire Juujikai (The Record of Fallen Vampire) - vampires, half-vampires, aliens + more or less serious story with plenty of interesting plot twists.
Blood Alone

Even though I usually dislike vampire theme, both these manga are great.


----------



## urca (May 6, 2011)

does anyone know what manga this is??

and i'd like to ask about another manga,there was a post for it here if i wasnt mistaken,the genre is comedy (not sure about other tags),i remember there was a post on its thread with a panel says something like 'brother or oniichan im not sure anyway,marry me so you can hit me everyday' or something like that,if someone knows it please tell me ^_^


----------



## ichigeau (May 6, 2011)

urca said:


> does anyone know what manga this is??



its from toriko ?


----------



## Goom (May 11, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> Could anyone recommend a good romance manga something similar to Toradora story wise?



Zero no Tsukaima is very similar to toradora but its set in a alternate universe with magic.  There is a manga but I feel that the anime and the original Light Novel do it much more justice.

It's really good.


----------



## Dei (May 14, 2011)

I want to read somethign similar to Gantz and Battle royale. Anyone got any good recomendations?


----------



## Punpun (May 14, 2011)

But.. the only comparison between the two is the gore. You want a manga with lot of blood ?


----------



## MrCinos (May 14, 2011)

Well, both of them share survival theme.



Deiboom said:


> I want to read somethign similar to Gantz and Battle royale. Anyone got any good recomendations?


Bokurano
Cage of Eden
Dragon Head
Higanjima
Kanojo o Mamoru 51 no Houhou
Metro Survive
Parasyte (easily the best, and IMO better than BR and Gantz put together)


----------



## Griever (May 15, 2011)

Kool-Aid said:


> looking for mangas like veritas and the breaker, basically kinda real world setting and about martial arts.



taboo-tatoo 
Aiki 
Ping
tenjou tenge (alot of people complain about the plot, but i like it)
Zero
Zero - Circle of Flow
the Hanma Baki series
Tiji-kun!

also may want to try Kandachime.  



> also, vampire and/or werewolf manga



Hellsing 
Rosario+Vampire
Tsukihime
Wolf guy 
Trinity Blood
Dance in the vampire bund


----------



## ichi 15 (May 16, 2011)

please can someone recommend me some good action manwha.

so far i have read:
veritas
the breaker, new rave
ares
Id
dangu (40 chapters or so)
yureka
blade of the phantom master
hot blooded woman
king of hell (all available chapter)
legend of maian
which hunter
aflame inferno


----------



## Fran (May 17, 2011)

Could anyone recommend anything as super interesting as To-Love Ru?


----------



## Goom (May 18, 2011)

ichi 15 said:


> please can someone recommend me some good action manwha.
> 
> so far i have read:
> veritas
> ...



Try Black God, its from the person who wrote legend of maian and aflame inferno


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (May 24, 2011)

I would like to reccomend a great manga. Bokko (Strat?ge). 

Chapter 396

The protagonist (Kakkuri) is just a bald and a fatty, but the guy is so fucking awesome that words can'td escribe it. 

Good historical mmanga with lot's of strategy and good action. Great art as well.


----------



## Black☆Star (May 24, 2011)

Armpits said:


> Could anyone recommend anything as super interesting as To-Love Ru?



Chobits, Girls bravo, Sora no Otoshimono


----------



## Sahyks (May 31, 2011)

Can someone recommend me a manga like Oyasumi Punpun?


----------



## αshɘs (May 31, 2011)

Perhaps you could give The Chronicle of the Clueless Age a try.

here


----------



## Sahyks (May 31, 2011)

I'll try it out, thanks.


----------



## violentrl (Jun 2, 2011)

Anyone know a great action manga where main character or secondary lead character dies but the series still continues?


----------



## Jena (Jun 4, 2011)

^Death Note 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Umm...I _think_ Legend of the Galactic Heroes is like that, where most of the main characters die but the series continues. I'm not really sure, however. I've never actually read it...my friend just told me that's what happens.


----------



## Eldrummer (Jun 4, 2011)

Maybe you will like Gantz.


----------



## urca (Jun 6, 2011)

There was a manga posted here with a summary containing a tower that has everything inside it or something like that,i dont really remember it,if anyone knows that manga please post it ,thanks.


----------



## Jena (Jun 6, 2011)

^I think you're talking about Hotel.
It's an incredibly good one-shot. You'll want to grab some tissues, though.


----------



## urca (Jun 6, 2011)

Jena said:


> ^I think you're talking about Hotel.
> It's an incredibly good one-shot. You'll want to grab some tissues, though.


 actually i found the manga,and its called Tower Of God,but ima rep you for tryin to help,thanks .


----------



## Hunter (Jun 7, 2011)

Can anyone recommend me a new Martial Arts manga series? 

I've currently read Shamo, but then stopped due to it ticking me off. I'll tell why in the spoiler.

But at the moment the only one's I'm reading History's Strongest, Karate Shoukoushi, Holy Land.
I finished Breaker. But, I'm still looking, there's got to be more unknown to me, right?



*Spoiler*: __ 



If any Shamo fans out there want to know why it pissed me off, is due to the fact that it strays from the story a bit. I also disliked the fact that Ryo defeated Son Goku, a top peak human at best. After that, time strayed forward, introduced other characters, then Ryo looks so weak for some odd reason. Now, it seems Ryo is weaker than he was at China, when he was a beast fighting Goku with his own style of Kung Fu and Karate.


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 7, 2011)

> Can anyone recommend me a new Martial Arts manga series?



*Gamaran* would be an excellent choice.


----------



## violentrl (Jun 7, 2011)

Jena said:


> ^Death Note
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I've seen death note and it's not that good as people said it was. Way too inconsistent and the ending was terrible. Light's IQ dropped by 100 at the last chapter. It was a solid manga overall though. 

As a detective manga, I prefer Monster.


----------



## Alpha (Jun 8, 2011)

Anyone know a good school fighting manga/manwha something like Veritas or something?


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 8, 2011)

Eyeshield 21 said:


> Anyone know a good school fighting manga/manwha something like Veritas or something?



You could try with The Breaker or Tenjou Tenge


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 8, 2011)

Eyeshield 21 said:


> Anyone know a good school fighting manga/manwha something like Veritas or something?


Change Guy
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru
Holyland 
Green Boy 
Hanza Sky


----------



## Saturday (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm looking for something that will without a doubt make me cry...


----------



## Jena (Jun 9, 2011)

greenbeast44 said:


> I'm looking for something that will without a doubt make me cry...



Well, it depends on how much of a crybaby you are, but all these made me tear up [some are sadder than others, Hotel is probably the saddest IMO]:

Chrno Crusade
Wolf's Rain
I Am a Piano
Hanatsukihime
We Can Fly!
Hotel
The Music of Marie
Kon no Ki Konoha
Hybrid Child (The second story, this is a mild shounen-ai)

Hopefully one of those will do something for you.


----------



## legoffjacques (Jun 9, 2011)

Triumphant said:


> Can anyone recommend me a new Martial Arts manga series?
> 
> I've currently read Shamo, but then stopped due to it ticking me off. I'll tell why in the spoiler.
> 
> ...



All rounder meguru
Teppuu
Sun Ken Rock (this is more action oriented, tough)
Veritas
Kenji
Tough


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 9, 2011)

greenbeast44 said:


> I'm looking for something that will without a doubt make me cry...



depends, but here are some emotional stuff

Town of Evening Calm, Country of Cherry Blossom
REAL


----------



## Punpun (Jun 9, 2011)

greenbeast44 said:


> I'm looking for something that will without a doubt make me cry...



Legend of the Strongest Man Kurosawa.


----------



## Eldrummer (Jun 10, 2011)

greenbeast44 said:


> I'm looking for something that will without a doubt make me cry...



Bitter Virgin: Fate / Zero manga


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2011)

greenbeast44 said:


> I'm looking for something that will without a doubt make me cry...



I'm going to add another one I've read today

Our Happy Hours or better know as Watashitachi no Shiawase na Jikan


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 11, 2011)

greenbeast44 said:


> I'm looking for something that will without a doubt make me cry...


*Ai-ren*
*Saikano*

Ai-ren remains to be my favorite romance story among manga. It hit me hard when I finished it.

this
Just read the comments, you should find your crying portion in that manga


----------



## Bilaal (Jun 11, 2011)

no mentions of Apollo's Song, Goodnight Punpun, or Bradherley no Basha yet?

these got to me emotionally


----------



## Saturday (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks Guys for all the recommendations. I'll start with Chrono Crusade and move on from there.


----------



## cbus05 (Jun 15, 2011)

Looking for something similar to Vinland Saga.


I've already read Vinland Saga, Berserk, Claymore, Basilisk, and a few others. I tried Ubell Blatt but wasn't too much of a fan. I also tried Vagabond but for some reason couldn't get into it too much.


In other words, I want something with a VERY strong plot and good writing, preferably set in a fantasy-esque setting (although that's not a requirement). If it's focused on humor or romance, I'm not interested.


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 15, 2011)

cbus05 said:


> Looking for something similar to Vinland Saga.
> 
> 
> I've already read Vinland Saga, Berserk, Claymore, Basilisk, and a few others. I tried Ubell Blatt but wasn't too much of a fan. I also tried Vagabond but for some reason couldn't get into it too much.
> ...



I recommend you Shin Angyo Onishi, Mugen no Juunin and Nausica? of the Valley of the Wind


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 17, 2011)

I want to read some Adachi again. I thought of starting Katsu, but any other recs are appreciated. 
Already read Touch and Adventure Boys.

And I also want to read something by Naoki Yamamoto. I really liked Believers. Any recs?


----------



## Bilaal (Jun 18, 2011)

Katsu was my first Adachi manga and I enjoyed it immensely. It kinda reads like other Adachi manga (with his trademark development and humor), but it's still an awesome and quick read.

I've actually been trying to read more Naoki Yamamoto myself. I loved Arigatou and Dance Till Tomorrow is a decent, fun read. The only others that are fully translated to my knowledge are Blue and The Voices that Call Me, though I haven't read either yet. Anyway read Arigatou, it's awesome.


----------



## Death Note (Jun 21, 2011)

I am looking for something that's a decently quick read (something I can finish in a day or two),  no fighting, and pretty much all strategy and what not. Much like Death Note was I suppose is what I'm trying to get to.


----------



## Goom (Jun 21, 2011)

cbus05 said:


> Looking for something similar to Vinland Saga.
> 
> 
> I've already read Vinland Saga, Berserk, Claymore, Basilisk, and a few others. I tried Ubell Blatt but wasn't too much of a fan. I also tried Vagabond but for some reason couldn't get into it too much.
> ...



Try Ares, it completed a little while ago and its story is pretty good


----------



## Six02 (Jun 22, 2011)

I haven't the slightest idea if these have been posted yet but none the less three suggestions I have are.
Hoshi No Samidare/Lucifer and the Biscuit hammer.
mangafox

Sengoku Youko
mangafox

Both of these are by the same author.

And finally The Ravages of Time.

mangafox


----------



## cbus05 (Jun 22, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> I recommend you Shin Angyo Onishi, Mugen no Juunin and Nausica? of the Valley of the Wind



Unfortunately, I've read these as well. Should have stated all that I've read.



> Try Ares, it completed a little while ago and its story is pretty good



Once again, I probably should have mentioned this in my OP. Great recommendation, but I've already read it .


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 23, 2011)

cbus05 said:


> Unfortunately, I've read these as well. Should have stated all that I've read.
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, I probably should have mentioned this in my OP. Great recommendation, but I've already read it .


You might want to check up on some of these:

Dangu
Dorohedoro
Higanjima
Karakuri Circus
Kurozuka
Shigurui
Shingeki no Kyoujin


If you haven't already.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 23, 2011)

cbus05 said:


> Looking for something similar to Vinland Saga.
> 
> 
> I've already read Vinland Saga, Berserk, Claymore, Basilisk, and a few others. I tried Ubell Blatt but wasn't too much of a fan. I also tried Vagabond but for some reason couldn't get into it too much.
> ...



You ever tried Historie? I haven't read it yet, but hear good things about it.

There's also Lone Wolf and Cub if you haven't read that already.

And maybe The Ravages of Time.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 23, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a manga that will make me go.

OH MY GOD WHAT THE HELL IS THAT. WHY WOULD ANYONE DRAW SHIT LIKE THAT.

You know something that will disturb me.


----------



## p-lou (Jun 23, 2011)

a jiro matsumoto manga


----------



## Jena (Jun 23, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Can anyone recommend a manga that will make me go.
> 
> OH MY GOD WHAT THE HELL IS THAT. WHY WOULD ANYONE DRAW SHIT LIKE THAT.
> 
> You know something that will disturb me.



Uzamaki 

Franken Fran has some WTF moments too.


----------



## Storminator Steel (Jun 23, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Can anyone recommend a manga that will make me go.
> 
> OH MY GOD WHAT THE HELL IS THAT. WHY WOULD ANYONE DRAW SHIT LIKE THAT.
> 
> You know something that will disturb me.



Ever heard of Gantz? It's terrible.

Ch.2


----------



## p-lou (Jun 24, 2011)

there's also samura's torture porn art book


----------



## Bilaal (Jun 24, 2011)

anything by Usamaru Furuya for sure (Palepoli, Plastic Girl, etc.)


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 24, 2011)

God's Child and Journey to the End of the World had disturbing moments as well.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 26, 2011)

Storminator Steel said:


> Ever heard of Gantz? It's terrible.
> 
> This



Yeah read some of it. Dropped it. Just didn't find the story or art good.

Read Uzumaki too it was okay.

Anyone wanna link me one of the suggested some of them are kinda hard to find in good quality or at all.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 26, 2011)

If you have access to the otp you will find most of them in the manga dump, on the last couple of pages. Here are some links

God's Child 
Journey to the End of the World 
Keep on Vibrating  (you will also find other Jiro mangas dumped by Bilaal and me)
Palepoli 

I also have a link to Samura's torture porn atbook p-lou mentioned  before, if you want. That's some nasty shit


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 26, 2011)

Hmm I think I'll start with Keep on Vibrating then move onto God's Child.

I might look at that samura torture porn thing later.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 26, 2011)

WOW this is pretty fucked up.


----------



## Alpha (Jun 27, 2011)

Anyone know of any good sports manga, already read the major ones looking for ones which aren't well known.


----------



## Jena (Jun 27, 2011)

^Well, there's Crimson Hero, but it has a lot of shojo undertones.


----------



## Alpha (Jun 27, 2011)

I can deal with that, which sport is it based around?


----------



## Jena (Jun 27, 2011)

Volleyball

tends to stab in areas that don't exactly deem fatal


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jul 2, 2011)

Okay I'm looking for a good anime or manga with shooters and guns, any recommendations?


----------



## Punpun (Jul 2, 2011)

Trigun.
Texhnolyze.
Kaiba.

Though those are animu.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jul 2, 2011)

Punpun said:


> Trigun.
> Texhnolyze.
> Kaiba.
> 
> Though those are animu.



So do any of them have shootout outs and martial arts instead of superpowers and magic?

And what about hit man reborn?


----------



## Punpun (Jul 2, 2011)

There is shotouts in Trigun. In Tex too. No Superpower or magic in those three anime. KHR is an ignominy.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jul 2, 2011)

Punpun said:


> There is shotouts in Trigun. In Tex too. No Superpower or magic in those three anime. KHR is an ignominy.



kl kl what about Black Lagoon, Gungrave, Hellsing, Cowboy Beebop or Devil May Cry?


----------



## Punpun (Jul 2, 2011)

Black Lagoon is based on an island/city where differents mafias are fighting and cohabiting. It's okay. 

Never watched gungrave and DMC. 

Beebop and Hellsing are two classics. Though there is magic in Hellsing.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jul 2, 2011)

Punpun said:


> Black Lagoon is based on an island/city where differents mafias are fighting and cohabiting. It's okay.
> 
> Never watched gungrave and DMC.
> 
> Beebop and Hellsing are two classics. Though there is magic in Hellsing.



But they still fight with guns in hellsing?


----------



## deathofevangelion (Jul 3, 2011)

Kimi no Knife is kinda good with guns and shit.


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 3, 2011)

Dreadlock Luffy said:


> Okay I'm looking for a good anime or manga with shooters and guns, any recommendations?



You could try with Eden: It's an Endless World! and Gunslinger Girl.

Also i think that CAT had some gunfights, i read some chapters time ago, so i may be remembering wrong.


----------



## cbus05 (Jul 6, 2011)

Six02 said:


> I haven't the slightest idea if these have been posted yet but none the less three suggestions I have are.
> Hoshi No Samidare/Lucifer and the Biscuit hammer.
> blitz a top tier shinigami like Shunsui
> 
> ...



Just finished up Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer, it was awesome. It got a little bogged down in the middle, but the ending more than made up for it. Thanks!


----------



## Alpha (Jul 8, 2011)

Looking for manga like Wolf Guy - Ookami no Monshou


----------



## Ansem1013 (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm looking for a manga that could be considered as a work of literary excellence. Something that I can just show to people whenever they say "comics can't be deep or critically analyzed and that if one wishes to analyze a work, they should look towards literary classics, like blah blah blah." I'm looking for something at Watchman level.

I'm sorry if this is a weird request


----------



## Punpun (Jul 10, 2011)

Show them Furuya's work.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 10, 2011)

just a couple that could be considered "literally excellent" though I'm not an expert in this

The Mussic of Marie
Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind
Town of Evening Calm, Country of Cherry Blossoms
Lone Wolf and Cub
Blade of the Immortal

and if you really want to analize, try Nijigahara Holograph

I guess


----------



## Ansem1013 (Jul 10, 2011)

Punpun said:


> Show them Furuya's work.



I'm not familiar with the author


----------



## Punpun (Jul 10, 2011)

Ansem1013 said:


> I'm not familiar with the author



he also demonstrated that he's knowledgeable and skilled when he was lecturing GF.

There.


----------



## Ansem1013 (Jul 10, 2011)

Punpun said:


> he also demonstrated that he's knowledgeable and skilled when he was lecturing GF.
> 
> There.



any specific recommendations from his works?


----------



## SilverBaller (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm looking for a manga similar to Black Lagoon and Jormungand, or a manga that it's on the same level like Monster, 20th century boys,Pluto,..(basically: seinen, good story, no supernatural elements...)


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 10, 2011)

Ansem1013 said:


> any specific recommendations from his works?



first of all, this:
His movements only started getting slower some time later.


----------



## Jena (Jul 10, 2011)

Second the Music of Marie thing. It's definitely what I'd call literary.

Link to read since it's relatively hard to find the whole thing online


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 10, 2011)

SilverBaller said:


> I'm looking for a manga similar to Black Lagoon and Jormungand, or a manga that it's on the same level like Monster, 20th century boys,Pluto,..(basically: seinen, good story, no supernatural elements...)



You should read Eden It's and Endless World,  CAT, and  Vinland Saga.

Also Dorohedoro might like you, even though it has plenitude of supernatural elements, it's a very good seinen manga.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 10, 2011)

SilverBaller said:


> I'm looking for a manga similar to Black Lagoon and Jormungand, or a manga that it's on the same level like Monster, 20th century boys,Pluto,..(basically: seinen, good story, no supernatural elements...)



I second Samavarti advices (especially C.A.T. for the female lead) and you may also like:

Battle Angel Alita
Ghost in the Shell
Sun Ken Rock (	trendoid )
Sanctuary
Jiraishin
The World is Mine
Blame 
Freesia


----------



## Punpun (Jul 10, 2011)

Ansem1013 said:


> any specific recommendations from his works?



His first one, Palepoli. Bear in mind he didn't knew how to do a manga. The guy is a freakin genius.


----------



## Ansem1013 (Jul 11, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> just a couple that could be considered "literally excellent" though I'm not an expert in this
> 
> The Mussic of Marie
> Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind
> ...





αshɘs said:


> first of all, this:
> looking in that direction





Punpun said:


> His first one, Palepoli. Bear in mind he didn't knew how to do a manga. The guy is a freakin genius.



okay, thanks, both of you. I have some reading to go do


----------



## Alpha (Jul 15, 2011)

Looking for a fighting school life manga, something like crows/worst/wolf guy

With a decent level of art.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 15, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> Looking for a fighting school life manga, something like crows/worst/wolf guy
> 
> With a decent level of art.



Holyland is good and the art is decent.

Change Guy is funny but was rushed and ruined toward the end.

Shamo is the best fighting manga imo.


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 15, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> Looking for a fighting school life manga, something like crows/worst/wolf guy
> 
> With a decent level of art.


Holyland
Beelzebub
Zippy Ziggy
Veritas


----------



## Saturday (Jul 15, 2011)

Which manga is overall better: Soul Eater or Liar Games?

I'm going to read both of them but do you guys recommend one over the other?


----------



## Alpha (Jul 15, 2011)

Bubi said:


> Holyland is good and the art is decent.
> 
> Change Guy is funny but was rushed and ruined toward the end.
> 
> Shamo is the best fighting manga imo.



Change guy and shamo got it, thanks.



MrCinos said:


> Holyland
> Beelzebub
> Zippy Ziggy
> Veritas



Zippy Zippy isn't one I read I will check that out cheers.

Veritas was truly amazing.

Holyland about 20-30th chapter I got bored. Cant remember, I dont even remember if there is up 30 chapters.

Beelzebub is just hilarious.

Thanks for responding.


----------



## HolyDemon (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm looking for gag/4koma manga like Gintama, Sket Dance, Medaka Box and Yandere Kanojo. Chapters are non-related and there are no main plot, but there are character development and progression in character development.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 19, 2011)

Is there any fucking manga about archaelogy? I mean as archaelogy as the main subject, can be shonen, seinen, whatever the fuck. Long as Archaelogy is the theme.

If I can't fine one, I'll write a fucking archaelogy manga myself.


----------



## Jena (Jul 19, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> Is there any fucking manga about archaelogy? I mean as archaelogy as the main subject, can be shonen, seinen, whatever the fuck. Long as Archaelogy is the theme.
> 
> If I can't fine one, I'll write a fucking archaelogy manga myself.



Uh, there's Explorer Woman Ray, but I don't know if that's a manga or not. Or if it's even worth watching.

There are some archeologists in Mahou Sensei Negima. Now that you've mentioned it, I can't really think of any mangas exclusively donated to it.


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 20, 2011)

HolyDemon said:


> I'm looking for gag/4koma manga like Gintama, Sket Dance, Medaka Box and Yandere Kanojo. Chapters are non-related and there are no main plot, but there are character development and progression in character development.



Hoozuki-san Chi no Aneki
Mangaka-san to Assistant-san to
Wa! (by Kojima Akira)
Working!!
Yotsuba&

not sure about character development and progression:
Imouto wa Shishunki
Nichijou 
Seitokai Yakuindomo


----------



## Alpha (Jul 20, 2011)

Looking for a sherlock homes esqe manga?


----------



## Penance (Jul 20, 2011)

Erm...Bloody Monday, arguably...


----------



## Refresh (Jul 21, 2011)

i dont know where i saw it but whoever reccomended veritas, thank you. that shit was amazing but bitter sweet because it will probably never return.

EDIT: I dont know the specific name of the different kinda of styles of manga, but can anyone reccomend mangas with vertias type of style, like how the characters look? again im probably being way to vague but any suggestions would be amazing, action type, basically i just finished veritas and im craving a similar story.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## HolyDemon (Jul 21, 2011)

MrCinos said:


> Hoozuki-san Chi no Aneki
> Mangaka-san to Assistant-san to
> Wa! (by Kojima Akira)
> Working!!
> ...



I've only read 3 of them before, Hoozuki-san, Mangaka-san and Yotsuba&. And they're all hilarious, though Mangaka-san seems to be a bit stagnant on the jokes lately. Will definitely check all the other.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 21, 2011)

Penance said:


> Erm...Bloody Monday, arguably...



I saw there was a new series realised and it piqued my interest in Blood Monday, will check it out.



Refresh said:


> i dont know where i saw it but whoever reccomended veritas, thank you. that shit was amazing but bitter sweet because it will probably never return.
> 
> EDIT: I dont know the specific name of the different kinda of styles of manga, but can anyone reccomend mangas with vertias type of style, like how the characters look? again im probably being way to vague but any suggestions would be amazing, action type, basically i just finished veritas and im craving a similar story.
> 
> Thanks for any help!



Hard to find something similar to Veritas it was so good. But here are some which I think are similar. 

Gamaran - Art is good, battles are amazing. Storyline is really good.

Wolf Guy - School life, its beast. Literally.

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru - Most similar to Veritas in terms of wants to get stronger. But really good manga with some amazing moments.

Sun-Ken Rock. This is beast.

Each Manga I said I feel all has art that is rival to Veritas with stories that are really good.


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 22, 2011)

Any good, action packed angels vs demons mangas out there? Preferably a story where it's not so clear as to who are the real bad guys.

I always liked that kind of set up, and lately after playing Darksiders I've been hooked up on it even more. As for the basic genre it can be anything from shounen to seinen, but please no shoujo's, can't stand them.


----------



## Goobtachi (Jul 22, 2011)

Where can i find Jackals scans?

And any seinen that are Jackals-like?


----------



## Oceania (Jul 22, 2011)

Well Im a fan of Claymore/Berserk, so what other good mangas are out there? Preferibly ones directed to an older demographic.


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 22, 2011)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> Well Im a fan of Claymore/Berserk, so what other good mangas are out there? Preferibly ones directed to an older demographic.



You might want to try with:

Shin Angyo Onishi
Vinland Saga
Ares
Vagabond
Mugen no Juunin


----------



## Basilikos (Jul 24, 2011)

PPsycho said:


> Any good, action packed angels vs demons mangas out there? Preferably a story where it's not so clear as to who are the real bad guys.
> 
> I always liked that kind of set up, and lately after playing Darksiders I've been hooked up on it even more. As for the basic genre it can be anything from shounen to seinen, but please no shoujo's, can't stand them.


Bastard!! is a manga that sounds right up your alley then. It might seem bland at first but stick with it because things get pretty damn epic.


----------



## Drakor (Jul 24, 2011)

Does anyone else read this manga? Gekiryuuchi? I'm curious on how far the raws are for it. 

If not, its a fighting manga thats shaping to be pretty nice. Reminds me of Holyland but author focus on fights being less honorable and more violent like how a normal street fight would be


----------



## illmatic (Jul 24, 2011)

Gekiryuuchi 

3 Volumes/ 15 Chapters (Complete)

ch. 9 was latest release so its behind by 6 chapters


----------



## blackhound89 (Jul 24, 2011)

some good chinese manga besides ravages of time please


----------



## HolyDemon (Jul 27, 2011)

Any recommendation for a manga with realistic ninja (*Not* mythical ninja and magical ninja who think it's cool to kill everyone and their mom, or preach about love and peace all the time...) ?


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 27, 2011)

The only ninja stuff I remember was this oneshot by Arakawa 
Chapter 944

Wasn't anything special, but you can give this a try.


----------



## Goom (Jul 27, 2011)

Looking for good tragedy mangas

What i'm looking for is kind of like Battle Royal and Ares.  It can have any element except it should have some tragedy in it.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 27, 2011)

Read the story of my life.


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 27, 2011)

Goom said:


> Looking for good tragedy mangas
> 
> What i'm looking for is kind of like Battle Royal and Ares.  It can have any element except it should have some tragedy in it.



I recommend you Bokurano, 7 Seeds, Shin Angyo Onishi, Basara, Berserk, Banana Fish and Vinland Saga.


----------



## Goom (Jul 27, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> I recommend you Bokurano, 7 Seeds, Shin Angyo Onishi, Basara, Berserk, Banana Fish and Vinland Saga.



Already read SAO, Berserk, and Vinland saga.  I'll check out the other ones though


----------



## Excalibur (Aug 1, 2011)

Okay, so I need a good underrated Seinen manga to read or something similar to a sci-fi. Any recommendations anyone!


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 2, 2011)

Supreme Buu said:


> Okay, so I need a good underrated Seinen manga to read or something similar to a sci-fi. Any recommendations anyone!


Planetes 
Ai-Ren
Terra e...
Birdy the Mighty (II)
-Hitogatana-
Red Eyes


----------



## Platinum (Aug 2, 2011)

Recommend me something steampunky .


----------



## HolyDemon (Aug 2, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Recommend me something steampunky .



Beside the obvious Fullmetal Alchemist, I can think of Shingeki no Kyojin, Dorohedoro, Chrno Crusade, Dr.Grayman (though I had lost interest in this one for quite a long time).

Btw, I'm needing more gag/comedy manga. Genre, artstyle, plot, audience target don't matter, as long as you think it can chain you into  a serial laughter through every chapter.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 2, 2011)

I already read D. Gray-man, Shingeki no Kyojin, and read FMA.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 2, 2011)

Supreme Buu said:


> Okay, so I need a good underrated Seinen manga to read or something similar to a sci-fi. Any recommendations anyone!



Planetes is definitely worth a read.

There's also 2001 Nights.



Platinum said:


> Recommend me something steampunky .



There aren't many steampunkish stuff out there.

And Dorohedoro is definitely not something I'd associate with steampunk.

You can give Jabberwocky a try.



HolyDemon said:


> Btw, I'm needing more gag/comedy manga. Genre, artstyle, plot, audience target don't matter, as long as you think it can chain you into  a serial laughter through every chapter.



hmm, you could give these a chance

Palepoli
Short Cuts

I don't know about "the chain you into  a serial laughter through every chapter" part though, but these are unique and weird.


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 2, 2011)

Supreme Buu said:


> Okay, so I need a good underrated Seinen manga to read or something similar to a sci-fi. Any recommendations anyone!



Well as they already say Planetes is a really good Sci-fi manga.

Also, you should read Battle Angel Alita, Pluto, 7 Seeds and Bokurano.


----------



## Excalibur (Aug 2, 2011)

MrCinos said:


> Planetes
> Ai-Ren
> Terra e...
> Birdy the Mighty (II)
> ...





αshɘs said:


> Planetes is definitely worth a read.
> 
> There's also 2001 Nights.





Samavarti said:


> Well as they already say Planetes is a really good Sci-fi manga.
> 
> Also, you should read Battle Angel Alita, Pluto, 7 Seeds and Bokurano.



, all sounds interesting, I will look up the summaries to these later and thanks again...


----------



## illmatic (Aug 2, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Recommend me something steampunky .



Tegami Bachi
Kuroshitsuji
D-Gray man


----------



## HolyDemon (Aug 3, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> hmm, you could give these a chance
> 
> Palepoli
> Short Cuts
> ...



I have read both, when I used to search for horror manga. The mangaka is definitely someone I'd regard as satirically funny. I meant it that a comedy piece could build up through multiple chapters (while still retaining the quality of each individual joke), for example: Cromartie High School, Violin of Hameln, Crayon Shin, Sket Dance, Hajime no Ippo, etc...


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 3, 2011)

You could try Soredemo Machi wa Mawatteiru, it's light hearted atmosphere makes it pleasant to read and the jokes are pretty funny.


----------



## HolyDemon (Aug 3, 2011)

PPsycho said:


> You could try Soredemo Machi wa Mawatteiru, it's light hearted atmosphere makes it pleasant to read and the jokes are pretty funny.



will do. Sypnosis seems awesome.


----------



## Wu Tang Chessboxing (Aug 3, 2011)

I need something that combines science fiction and samurai. Or at least a futuristic manga with lots of sword fighting.


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 3, 2011)

Wu Tang Chessboxing said:


> I need something that combines science fiction and samurai. Or at least a futuristic manga with lots of sword fighting.



Try with Until Death Do Us Part, it's the only one i can think that meets your specifications.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm looking for a sports manga like Rookies,Slam Dunk, Real or Touch.


----------



## HolyDemon (Aug 5, 2011)

Bubi said:


> I'm looking for a sports manga like Rookies,Slam Dunk, Real or Touch.



I'd recommend Baby Steps (tennis, shounen), Eyeshield (US football, shounen), H2, Cross Game (baseball, same artist as Touch), All Rounder Meguru (MMA, shounen), D-ASH (track & field, seinen), Kokou no Hito (Rock Climbing, seinen), Major (baseball, shounen).


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 5, 2011)

Bubi said:


> I'm looking for a sports manga like Rookies,Slam Dunk, Real or Touch.



Though I haven't read it myself, Hajime no Ippo seems to be very popular and is always mentioned when these titles come up. 

Otherwise there's Ping Pong (this has some petty intense matches) and ZERO, both by Taiyo Matsumoto. They're not like Slam Dunk or Touch, but since you mentioned REAL ...


----------



## p-lou (Aug 5, 2011)

those 4 don't really have much in common

i mean, 2 of them are by the same dude and 3 of them aren't really that much about the sport

the only thing they really have in common is that they are good

my suggestion is to pick any other adachi manga and just run with it


----------



## HolyDemon (Aug 5, 2011)

p-lou said:


> those 4 don't really have much in common
> 
> i mean, 2 of them are by the same dude and 3 of them aren't really that much about the sport



What they have in common is that they are all about high-school sports. 



> my suggestion is to pick any other adachi manga and just run with it



Personally, I think anyone remotely interested in shounen should all read Adachi's work.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 5, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> Otherwise there's Ping Pong (this has some petty intense matches) and ZERO, both by Taiyo Matsumoto. They're not like Slam Dunk or Touch, but since you mentioned REAL ...



Thanks! Sure i'll give a try and maybe i'll cover all the way toward Tekkonkinkreet, is about time. 



p-lou said:


> my suggestion is to pick any other adachi manga and just run with it



Adachi's stuff is fruity but my friends told me that his mangas all look alike. I'll read anyway.


----------



## Dei (Aug 6, 2011)

Im looking for somethign similar to Good Ending.


----------



## Punpun (Aug 6, 2011)

Kimi no iru machi. Suzuka. Every ntr mango.

If GE is wat I believe it to be.


----------



## HolyDemon (Aug 6, 2011)

Punpun said:


> Kimi no iru machi. Suzuka. Every ntr mango.
> 
> If GE is wat I believe it to be.



But Suzuka isn't NTR. Suzuka throughout everything didn't really anybody else in mind beside Yamato. She didn't even fool around like Yamato, who is yet another spineless niceguy.

And if we were to consider male and female to be equal in manga, every single harem manga out there is just NTR. GE has its plot based on


----------



## Lucciola (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm looking for manga similar to Adachi's works. Something interesting, funny, and slow paced. Preferably not shoujo...


----------



## HolyDemon (Aug 6, 2011)

Lapis Lazuli said:


> I'm looking for manga similar to Adachi's works. Something interesting, funny, and slow paced. Preferably not shoujo...



For sports manga, Baby Steps has good pacing till now, and the main character is quite unique. Hajime no Ippo might be a good contender, though the romance is too underdeveloped to be relevant, and you might even view it as shounen-ai.

For non-sport genre, Kekkaishi has really good slow romance, though a bit cliche. Sket dance does a very nice job transitioning friendship into romance, though you might be weired out by the seemingly non-related chapters, which drops a lot of subtle hints for a future pairing. Angel Densetsu handles relationship really well, even the one-sided ones have good closure; however, the humor, while good from the start, gets a bit repetitive later on. Kyou kara ore wa makes even romance of side-characters enjoyable, on top of being funny as hell.

If you like slow development after the point of dating, you should try Yandere Kanojo and Love Roma. The main male protagonist will definitely remind you of Adachi's protagonist, clueless yet witty, perverted yet well-mannered. Arakawa under the bridge would blast you away with its awesomely weird comedy.

None of them, with the exception of Hajime no Ippo, has attractive arts, some even challenge your sense of beauty, but well, same thing can be said about Adachi's manga.


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 7, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty's Bitch said:


> Just catched up to Sekitou what a great recommendation. Got anything else similar to this one?


Try *Sakuranbo Syndrome*, not that similar but it's a great romance series with some comedy in it and excellent art:


----------



## deathgod (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm looking for a good mature manga, preferably seinen. The genre doesn't matter but the art has to be good. I haven't read a good manga in a while and have been in withdrawl. Some of the manga's that I've read (off the top of my head) and liked to give you some idea of my tastes: Veritas, Jackal, the Breaker, SAO, Claymore, Wolf Guy, 20th Century Boys and the authors other works, bokurano, One Piece, FT, Naruto, Bleach, Black Cat, Eyeshield, Shamo, Tough, beserk, 666 Satan, PoT, Grappler Baki, Gamaran, sun ken rock, ToLoveRu, All rounder Meguru, Teppu, AIKI, D.Grayman, HunterxHunter and thats all i can remember right now. I'm pretty much a fan of anything as long as it's good. Thanks.


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 9, 2011)

deathgod said:


> I'm looking for a good mature manga, preferably seinen. The genre doesn't matter but the art has to be good. I haven't read a good manga in a while and have been in withdrawl. Some of the manga's that I've read (off the top of my head) and liked to give you some idea of my tastes: Veritas, Jackal, the Breaker, SAO, Claymore, Wolf Guy, 20th Century Boys and the authors other works, bokurano, One Piece, FT, Naruto, Bleach, Black Cat, Eyeshield, Shamo, Tough, beserk, 666 Satan, PoT, Grappler Baki, Gamaran, sun ken rock, ToLoveRu, All rounder Meguru, Teppu, AIKI, D.Grayman, HunterxHunter and thats all i can remember right now. I'm pretty much a fan of anything as long as it's good. Thanks.


You've read 20th Century Boys so give Urasawa's two other series, Pluto and Monster, a try.

I would also recommend Bastard!! and Trinity Blood. Both have fantastic artwork and great plots.


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 9, 2011)

deathgod said:


> I'm looking for a good mature manga, preferably seinen. The genre doesn't matter but the art has to be good. I haven't read a good manga in a while and have been in withdrawl. Some of the manga's that I've read (off the top of my head) and liked to give you some idea of my tastes: Veritas, Jackal, the Breaker, SAO, Claymore, Wolf Guy, 20th Century Boys and the authors other works, bokurano, One Piece, FT, Naruto, Bleach, Black Cat, Eyeshield, Shamo, Tough, beserk, 666 Satan, PoT, Grappler Baki, Gamaran, sun ken rock, ToLoveRu, All rounder Meguru, Teppu, AIKI, D.Grayman, HunterxHunter and thats all i can remember right now. I'm pretty much a fan of anything as long as it's good. Thanks.



I recommend you:

Shingeki no Kyojin
Dorohedoro 
Hoshi no Samidare
Eden It's and Endless World
Kaze no Tani no Nausica?  
Music of Marie
Banana Fish
The Ravages of Time
Adolf ni Tsugu


----------



## deathgod (Aug 9, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> I recommend you:
> 
> Shingeki no Kyojin
> Dorohedoro
> ...



thx some of those i've read but the others i'll give a try

@Basilikos

I started to read Bastard! but the artstyle turned me off. I heard it gets better after a while but I couldn't make it to that point. I'll check out Trinity Blood tho thanks. I've already read Pluto and Monster


----------



## Alpha (Aug 10, 2011)

Looking for a new Baseball manga.

Something like Major, Last Inning or One outs.


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 10, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> Looking for a new Baseball manga.
> 
> Something like Major, Last Inning or One outs.



Try with Cross Game, Touch, H2, Rookies, and Ookiku Furikabutte.


----------



## Lucciola (Aug 11, 2011)

HolyDemon said:


> For sports manga, Baby Steps has good pacing till now, and the main character is quite unique. Hajime no Ippo might be a good contender, though the romance is too underdeveloped to be relevant, and you might even view it as shounen-ai.
> 
> For non-sport genre, Kekkaishi has really good slow romance, though a bit cliche. Sket dance does a very nice job transitioning friendship into romance, though you might be weired out by the seemingly non-related chapters, which drops a lot of subtle hints for a future pairing. Angel Densetsu handles relationship really well, even the one-sided ones have good closure; however, the humor, while good from the start, gets a bit repetitive later on. Kyou kara ore wa makes even romance of side-characters enjoyable, on top of being funny as hell.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much! I already know Hajime no Ippo. I'm reading Kekkaishi and Baby Steps and I like them a lot!


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 12, 2011)

Recommending "The Arms Peddler".



> The world has become a desolate, lawless land where bandits roam free, innocent people suffer, and demons lurk around every corner. Sona Yuki is traveling with his family when they are attacked by bandits. His entire family is murdered, and he is left with a snake mark on his hand. As he is about to die, a women comes up to him and gives him an option: continue to live in this harsh environment or die peacefully now. Yuki chooses life and Garami, the woman, gives him a second chance at life in exchange for his servitude. Garami is a weapons merchant and a gun for hire that travels from town to town for clients. Yuki sees how brutal and unforgiving this world can truly be


.

Art:
Bankai
Bankai

Garami = Most Badass Female Character I've ever seen.

Still rather new so nothing is really missed yet.


----------



## HolyDemon (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm looking for slice-of-life/romance seinen, like Haru Yo Koi, Living Game, and Maison Ikkoku. Drama and comedy should be mostly light.


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 12, 2011)

HolyDemon said:


> I'm looking for slice-of-life/romance seinen, like Haru Yo Koi, Living Game, and Maison Ikkoku. Drama and comedy should be mostly light.



Blood Alone (partially)
Emma
Family Compo
Hourou Musuko
Kareshi Kanojo no Jijou  
Kimagure Orange Road  
Little House with an Orange Roof / Orange Yane no Chiisana Ie  
Mahoraba
Melo Holic (there's some significant drama, but of a good quality)
Natsu no Zenjitsu
Nodame Cantabile
Sekitou Elergy


----------



## deathgod (Aug 13, 2011)

Any good action/battle/psychological manga's similar to Vertitas/Breaker/Wolf Guy/Gantz? Meaning seinen with good art. I dl'd the recommendation given to me earlier and am currently reading Dance in the Vampire Bund but I normally read several at once so I wanna have something for when I'm done. Thx.


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 13, 2011)

deathgod said:


> Any good action/battle/psychological manga's similar to Vertitas/Breaker/Wolf Guy/Gantz? Meaning seinen with good art. I dl'd the recommendation given to me earlier and am currently reading Dance in the Vampire Bund but I normally read several at once so I wanna have something for when I'm done. Thx.



Try with Battle Royale, Berserk, Shin Angyo Onishi, Until Death Do Us Part and Battle Angel Alita.


----------



## deathgod (Aug 14, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> Try with Battle Royale, Berserk, Shin Angyo Onishi, Until Death Do Us Part and Battle Angel Alita.



I've already read those. Anything else?


----------



## HolyDemon (Aug 18, 2011)

MrCinos said:


> Blood Alone (partially)
> Emma
> Family Compo
> Hourou Musuko
> ...



To be frank I wasn't very thrilled by your list initially, since I noticed a KareKano, Emma, and Nodame was quite disappointing. Though the inclusion of F.Compo, Sekitou and Orange House encourage me to check other title. I'm glad I did; Melo Holic was really amazing, though it wasn't something I had expected with my recommendation (drama is pretty over-the-top, for instance). The latest plot twist kinda reminds me of Hanako to Guuwa no Tera, which is pretty unique a work itself. Also, my thirst for Yandere protagonist was sated, ever since Mirai Nikki. So I'm really thankful.

Maybe I should ask for a recommendation for Yandere MC, while I'm at it.  And please, no School days


----------



## guydo (Aug 20, 2011)

Angel Sanctuary


----------



## Greed (Aug 21, 2011)

I recommend Shingeki no Kyojin

Link removed

Not for the faint of heart though, it can be quite depressing to some as its considered one of those "Anyone can die" manga, but its very enjoyable to read no less and as far as I know, it's still ongoing


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 21, 2011)

deathgod said:


> Any good action/battle/psychological manga's similar to Vertitas/Breaker/Wolf Guy/Gantz? Meaning seinen with good art. I dl'd the recommendation given to me earlier and am currently reading Dance in the Vampire Bund but I normally read several at once so I wanna have something for when I'm done. Thx.



Eden: It's an Endless world, It's seinen and scifi. It's very good I'd definately reccomend it. recommend is also pretty good.


----------



## deathgod (Aug 21, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Eden: It's an Endless world, It's seinen and scifi. It's very good I'd definately reccomend it. recommend is also pretty good.



Thx but I've read that one as well 

I'm liking Arms Peddler, Kay Faraday

I'm currently reading Brave, Btoom, Gekiryuuchi, they're all pretty good but not that many chapters out so far.


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 21, 2011)

Sorry I meant to write Jormungand as a reccomendtion also but I must have wiped it by accident.


----------



## deathgod (Aug 21, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Sorry I meant to write Jormungand as a reccomendtion also but I must have wiped it by accident.



Thx I'll give that one a go


----------



## Garfield (Aug 23, 2011)

Haven't read a good manga in many many months. Would like reccs please.

What I've enjoyed:

Liar Game
Death Note
Sidooh
Akumetsu
Until Death do us Part
Berserk
Tenjou Tenge
BECK
Mx0
Bartender
Ichigo 100%
Kekkaishi

Would like something thoughtful, with good strategy games if possible please. But any other genre fitting my interests is also fine


----------



## dream (Aug 23, 2011)

Shin Angyo Onshi is wonderful, read it if you haven't yet.


----------



## Jena (Aug 23, 2011)

I'd like to recommend Zettai Heiwa Daisakusen
It's an entertaining and pretty short shoujo manga. It's a classic tale of opposites attract, but it manages to be very funny and sweet. It's not profound, but it is a good read. It's really satisfying to see the two main characters end up together. And Euda's chibi faces are great.


----------



## HolyDemon (Aug 23, 2011)

adee said:


> Haven't read a good manga in many many months. Would like reccs please.
> 
> What I've enjoyed:
> 
> ...



I don't know how Ichigo 100% has anything to do with strategy or thoughtfulness, but if you're looking for works that would force your mind to think, both strategically and philosophically, try:
Bokko
Kenji
Sanctuary 

All are completed series.


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 23, 2011)

adee said:


> Haven't read a good manga in many many months. Would like reccs please.
> 
> What I've enjoyed:
> 
> ...


Jojo's Bizarre Adventure
Negima
Bastard!!
Yu Yu Hakusho
666 Satan
20th Century Boys
Rurouni Kenshin

Those should keep you busy for a while.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 24, 2011)

I have a question:

I'd like to start following Gintama, but I'm not sure:
Should I start watching the anime or should I start reading the manga?


----------



## Varg (Aug 26, 2011)

anime is really the better one for a comedy like gintama.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 26, 2011)

Any good series about space, astronauts and such? Read Planetes and 2001 Nights before, enjoyed them. 


Or something that's similar to Yokohama Kaidashi Kikou.


----------



## Varg (Aug 26, 2011)

st&rs and  uchuu kyoudai   were just recently picked up for scans , might interest you.


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 26, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> Any good series about space, astronauts and such? Read Planetes and 2001 Nights before, enjoyed them.
> 
> 
> Or something that's similar to Yokohama Kaidashi Kikou.



You could try with Toward The Terra and Stardust Memories for a space manga.

And Yotsubato! and Aria for something like Yokohama Kaidashi Kikou.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 27, 2011)

I read a couple of volumes of Yotsuba. Wouldn't call it similar to YKK. 

Will look up the other series mentioned. Thanks guys.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 27, 2011)

If you haven't already, read Battle Angel Alita and the sequel, Last Order.


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 27, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> I read a couple of volumes of Yotsuba. Wouldn't call it similar to YKK.
> 
> Will look up the other series mentioned. Thanks guys.



Now that i think so you could also try with Mushishi, it not quite the same, but it has some similarities.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 28, 2011)

It's on my to-read list. I liked Waters by Urushibara and read good opinions about Mushishi. 



Darth Nihilus said:


> If you haven't already, read Battle Angel Alita and the sequel, Last Order.



I already did/am reading it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 29, 2011)

Waters, mein square


----------



## Wu Tang Chessboxing (Aug 29, 2011)

Anyone have any martial arts/action seinen recommendations


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 29, 2011)

Wu Tang Chessboxing said:


> Anyone have any martial arts/action seinen recommendations


I've heard Hajime no Ippo is great; never read it myself though.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 29, 2011)

Wu Tang Chessboxing said:


> Anyone have any martial arts/action seinen recommendations



Haven't read them, but All-Rounder Meguru and Shamo are supposed to be good.


----------



## Badalight (Aug 31, 2011)

I need a new manga. Slice of life would be good, doesn't have to be though. Also it needs to be kind of short. Please less than 100 chapters (though around 50 would be best). 

Also saying 95 chapters and having it be a monthly manga where each chapter is 40 pages doesn't count...


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 1, 2011)

Badalight said:


> I need a new manga. Slice of life would be good, doesn't have to be though. Also it needs to be kind of short. Please less than 100 chapters (though around 50 would be best).
> 
> Also saying 95 chapters and having it be a monthly manga where each chapter is 40 pages doesn't count...



Chokotto Sister (8 Volumes)
G Senjou Heaven's Door (3 Volumes)
Harukana Machi-E (2 Volumes) - this is a masterpiece among short manga  that everyone should read IMO.
Level E (3 Volumes)
Love Roma (5 Volumes)
Miman Renai (5 Volumes)
My Name is Zushio (4 Volumes)
Sumire 16-sai!! (5 Volumes)
Usagi Drop (9 Volumes)


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 1, 2011)

I've watch both GTO and the Slam Dunk anime. Does the animation adaptation of these differ greatly on their manga counterpart? I'm planning to read them again actually to refresh my memory of how good these series are. I'm just curious If there are uncovered arcs or censored moments that didn't make it to its anime adaptations. No need to show scans of these said moments.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 1, 2011)

Chapter 82

This manga is just ridiculous


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Sep 5, 2011)

Anybody have a recommendation for a yuri manga with a student-teacher relationship? Oh, and not too long.


----------



## Jena (Sep 5, 2011)

Eisenheim said:


> I've watch both GTO and the Slam Dunk anime. Does the animation adaptation of these differ greatly on their manga counterpart? I'm planning to read them again actually to refresh my memory of how good these series are. I'm just curious If there are uncovered arcs or censored moments that didn't make it to its anime adaptations. No need to show scans of these said moments.



It's been a _long_ time since I read/watched GTO, but from what I remember the anime and the manga were pretty similar.


----------



## lucid1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Anyone who hasn't read Akira should do so now. Just a thought.


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 5, 2011)

I saw the movie and didn't like it.

Is the manga different?


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 5, 2011)

Well, the movie only/mostly covers the first two volumes (to an extent).

And yes, it's definitely a series most manga fans should read.


----------



## MdB (Sep 5, 2011)

Don't bother with the anime. Read it.


----------



## PDQ (Sep 5, 2011)

Is there a mystery series like Detective Conan except more plot centric rather than mystery of the week centric?


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 6, 2011)

PDQ said:


> Is there a mystery series like Detective Conan except more plot centric rather than mystery of the week centric?


Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro.


----------



## Kuya (Sep 6, 2011)

please recommend me a manga that's full of


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Sep 6, 2011)

Naruto???????????//


----------



## dream (Sep 6, 2011)

Kuya said:


> please recommend me a manga that's full of



Tenjho Tenge


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 6, 2011)

Kuya said:


> please recommend me a manga that's full of


Most of the manhwa will do (Veritas, Freezing, etc).

Air Gear
Change 123
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi
Ikkitousen  
Kanojo wa Kanno Shosetsuka
Mahou Tsukai Kurohime
Maken-Ki
Nana to Kaoru
Nozoki Ana
Sekirei
Sun-ken Rock
Tenjou Tenge


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 6, 2011)

Can anyone recommend me something similar to Vinland Saga?

(no Berserk please, I've been pointed that way before and I know Berserk well)


----------



## Blade (Sep 6, 2011)

A historical like manga?


How about The Ravages of Time?


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 6, 2011)

There's also Shin Angyo Onshi


----------



## lucid1 (Sep 6, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> I saw the movie and didn't like it.
> 
> Is the manga different?



The plot of the movie suffers a little because they had to condense 6 volumes into two hours, so they ended up only adapting the first three volumes. Akira himslef isn't really in the movie whereas he features pretty heavily in the manga. It's just way more fleshed-out with more sub-plots and characters, although it's still a relatively short manga. Plus the ending is really melancholy and awesome.

Still though if you didn't like the movie then i worry about your taste in general


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 6, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Can anyone recommend me something similar to Vinland Saga?
> 
> (no Berserk please, I've been pointed that way before and I know Berserk well)



Shin Angyo Onishi and The Ravages of Time are quite good recommendations, you could also try with Historie or Vagabond.


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 6, 2011)

Toast456 said:


> Still though if you didn't like the movie then i worry about your taste in general


Worrying about the subjective tastes of someone you don't even know is asinine.


----------



## Litho (Sep 9, 2011)

I forgot the title, but apparantly there's a manga or manhwa or manhua about a chinese dynasty that's supposed to be really good, but forgot the title and so can't look for it.


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 9, 2011)

Litho said:


> I forgot the title, but apparantly there's a manga or manhwa or manhua about a chinese dynasty that's supposed to be really good, but forgot the title and so can't look for it.



The Ravages of Time maybe?


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 9, 2011)

Litho said:


> I forgot the title, but apparantly there's a manga or manhwa or manhua about a chinese dynasty that's supposed to be really good, but forgot the title and so can't look for it.


Houshin Engi?


----------



## Litho (Sep 9, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> The Ravages of Time maybe?





Basilikos said:


> Houshin Engi?



Hmm, looks like The Ravages of Time might be it, because frankly Houshin Engi doesn't look like something I would be interested while The Ravages of Time looks very good.

Thanks to both of you for answering.


----------



## p-lou (Sep 9, 2011)

maybe sangokushi?


----------



## Saphira (Sep 10, 2011)

Which one of these manga is better: Gantz or JoJo's Bizarre Adventures? I'd read them both but I only have time for one...so,which one should I start?


----------



## dream (Sep 10, 2011)

saphira said:


> Which one of these manga is better: Gantz or JoJo's Bizarre Adventures? I'd read them both but I only have time for one...so,which one should I start?



JoJo's Bizarre Adventures is by far the better manga in practically every aspect.  The characters are better along with the plot.  Gantz on the other hand is just mindless violence and pretty artwork.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 10, 2011)

As Goob said, go with JJBA. Aside from what he mentioned, Araki is just way more creative than Oku. Gantz doesn't start out bad though, but later it really really goes downhill.



> pretty artwork.



that's debatable. I looked at the latest chapters, the art was anything, but pretty


----------



## Saphira (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I'll go with JJBA then. I'm more interested in character development and plot rather than mindless fights.

Btw, are there any other manga you recommend that have good character development?


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 11, 2011)

saphira said:


> Btw, are there any other manga you recommend that have good character development?


Lucifer and Biscuit Hammer / Hoshi no Samidare
Onani Master Kurosawa
Oyasumi Punpun
Rainbow
Sekitou Elergy

They are all pretty different from each other though.


----------



## Eldrummer (Sep 11, 2011)

saphira said:


> Thanks for the advice. I'll go with JJBA then. I'm more interested in character development and plot rather than mindless fights.
> 
> Btw, are there any other manga you recommend that have good character development?



Both are great mangas that you should read. JJBA is pretty long, so I think you should read Gantz first because it's a very visual manga without lots of text and it's a fast read. When you catch up with the japanese chapters you'll have time to read Jojo.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 11, 2011)

saphira said:


> Thanks for the advice. I'll go with JJBA then. I'm more interested in character development and plot rather than mindless fights.
> 
> Btw, are there any other manga you recommend that have good character development?



Actually Gantz _has_ character development in the early stages. The protagonist turns from a douchebag into a leader, hero figure. And there are parts in JJBA that are basically about fights only (though definitely not mindless)

As for other mangas, to name some

Vagabond
Blade of the Immortal
REAL
Battle Angel Alita
Planetes

the last two are completed


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 11, 2011)

I want to read some Taiyo Matsumoto mangas but i'm not sure where to begin, any suggestions?


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 11, 2011)

I suggest you start with his more accessible works like Ping Pong or ZERO and then if you liked them, move onto Black & White/Tekkonkinkreet.


----------



## Wu Tang Chessboxing (Sep 11, 2011)

Is Drifters any good?


----------



## p-lou (Sep 11, 2011)

i still think tekkonkinkreet is the place to start with t. matsumoto.  it really is quintessential matsumoto.  if not, ping pong is probably the next best place to jump in.

hanaotoko is still my favorite t. matsumoto manga, but i wouldn't suggest starting with it.


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 11, 2011)

Well i saw Tekkonkinkreet movie and i liked a lot, i'm nost sure how loyal is to the manga though, but i think i may begin with it, thanks for the recommendations.


----------



## p-lou (Sep 11, 2011)

the movie is alright.  there are a few small changes and some of the order of events aren't the same.  but it captures the essence of the manga fairly well.  i still prefer the manga.


----------



## 8 (Sep 12, 2011)

does anyone know something like *mx0*, *transfer student storm bringer*, *zippy ziggy*? with a protagonist pretending to be great. using bluffs, strategy (and good luck) to win.


----------



## dream (Sep 12, 2011)

8 said:


> does anyone know something like *mx0*, *transfer student storm bringer*, *zippy ziggy*? with a protagonist pretending to be great. using bluffs, strategy (and good luck) to win.



Hoshin Engi's main character is almost what you are looking for.  The main character uses his brain to win battles.


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 12, 2011)

Joseph Joestar from part 2 of JJBA also counts.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Sep 12, 2011)

8 said:


> does anyone know something like *mx0*, *transfer student storm bringer*, *zippy ziggy*? with a protagonist pretending to be great. using bluffs, strategy (and good luck) to win.



Munsu from Shin Angyo Onshi


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 13, 2011)

Any depressing manga out there?


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 13, 2011)

Eisenheim said:


> Any depressing manga out there?


Oyasumi Punpun
Ai-ren (the heaviest one IMO)
Ikigami
Rainbow
Saikano

Melo Holic


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 13, 2011)

Eisenheim said:


> Any depressing manga out there?



Bokurano
Narutaru
Watashitachi no Shiawase na Jikan
Hikari no Machi
Music of Marie
Adolf ni Tsugu


----------



## 8 (Sep 13, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Hoshin Engi's main character is almost what you are looking for.  The main character uses his brain to win battles.





Basilikos said:


> Joseph Joestar from part 2 of JJBA also counts.





Bubi said:


> Munsu from Shin Angyo Onshi



i've already read JJBA part 2 and Shin Angyo Onshi.

but how could i have forgotten Joseph Joestar. he was so cheap and dirty, and badass at the same time. 

also Munsu, in the last arc he indeed fit my requests.

i was originally looking for something more lighthearted and comical. but recommendations such as these are also great. if anyone still know something quite similar let me know. mainly i'd like a protagonist who get away with lies and bluffs.

i'll check out Hoshin Engi. thanks for recommendations!


----------



## 8 (Sep 13, 2011)

Eisenheim said:


> Any depressing manga out there?


i picked up Nana about a year ago. it starts out cheerful, but as you go on it turns very depressive.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 13, 2011)

Eisenheim said:


> Any depressing manga out there?



Bradherley's Coach
REAL
Solanin
Uncivilized Planet
Abandon the Old in Tokyo
The Push Man and Other Stories
Good-Bye
Lone Wolf and Cub


----------



## Jena (Sep 13, 2011)

Eisenheim said:


> Any depressing manga out there?



Depends on how you define depressing, but at least IMO:
-The Music of Marie
-Hotel
-Hanatsukihime
-Chrno Crusade
-Fruits Basket
-Kon no ki Konoha
-Tadayoedo Shizumazu, Saredo Naki mo Sezu (warning: relatively graphic yaoi)
-Toumei na Sekai
-We can fly
-Haibane Renmei
-Confidential Confessions


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 14, 2011)

8 said:


> i picked up Nana about a year ago. it starts out cheerful, but as you go on it turns very depressive.


Not really in a mood for a long series thanks anyway.


αshɘs said:


> Bradherley's Coach
> REAL
> Solanin
> Uncivilized Planet
> ...


So far I only read Solanin out of all your recommendations. I'll be picking up the short series. Thanks.


Jena said:


> Depends on how you define depressing, but at least IMO:
> -The Music of Marie
> -Hotel
> -Hanatsukihime
> ...



Not really fan of reading shoujo so I'll be trying Hotel. Thanks for your recommendations.


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Sep 14, 2011)

Depressing manga :Nijigahara Holograph.


----------



## urca (Sep 16, 2011)

hiyaz
what is this manga??

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 16, 2011)

urca said:


> hiyaz
> what is this manga??
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Sket Dance


----------



## hellosquared (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey anyone can recommend (completed) manga that are moderately sized  (<100 chapters)


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 16, 2011)

hellosquared said:


> Hey anyone can recommend (completed) manga that are moderately sized  (<100 chapters)


Which demographic?


----------



## hellosquared (Sep 16, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> Which demographic?



I have an open mind


----------



## Gain (Sep 16, 2011)

^ I can recommend you tons of shit



If you're interested in a specific genre, I can narrow it down a bit


----------



## HolyDemon (Sep 17, 2011)

My first ever sophisticated shonen (and a very depressing gag): Sayonara Zetsubou-Sensei

Try taking it serious, and you're in for a headache with political references


----------



## Lucciola (Sep 17, 2011)

someone please rec me some manga about wars, knights, magic, monsters with no romance or romance is not the main theme.


----------



## Griever (Sep 17, 2011)

Lapis Lazuli said:


> someone please rec me some manga about wars, knights, magic, monsters with no romance or romance is not the main theme.



Legend of tyr
The legend of maian
Ubel Blatt
Yureka (though it is like .hack)
Id (great series)


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 17, 2011)

Lapis Lazuli said:


> someone please rec me some manga about wars, knights, magic, monsters with no romance or romance is not the main theme.


Bastard!! has a lot of that stuff. It's an awesome manga so give it a try.


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 17, 2011)

Lapis Lazuli said:


> someone please rec me some manga about wars, knights, magic, monsters with no romance or romance is not the main theme.



Berserk
Shin Angyo Onishi
Claymore


----------



## Varg (Sep 20, 2011)

Lapis Lazuli said:


> someone please rec me some manga about wars, knights, magic, monsters with no romance or romance is not the main theme.



besides the ones mentioned,ravages of time  and zipang should interest you perhaps. more realistic than fantasy  though.


----------



## zapman (Sep 23, 2011)

some recs please, looking for a new romance manga

I like ones that actually have progression and more light hearted

e.g
Sekitou Elergy
Akagami no ShirayukiHime

ones im over, but still read

Good Ending :/
KNIM
UxU

Also shounen or seinen action/whatever manga with a good romance are all good.
e.g

Magico
minds gone blank on others atm


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 23, 2011)

Love Hina has plenty of romance along with a great plot and character development.


----------



## Kuya (Sep 23, 2011)

Something i can catch up to and add to my weekly readings.

Reading Naruto, Bleach, One Piece, Fairy Tail, HxH, Toriko, Reborn, Ippo

Dropped Defense Devil and Beezlebub early, should I give them another chance?


----------



## zapman (Sep 23, 2011)

The Breaker and give Beezlebub another chance


----------



## Varg (Sep 27, 2011)

Kuya said:


> Something i can catch up to and add to my weekly readings.
> 
> Reading Naruto, Bleach, One Piece, Fairy Tail, HxH, Toriko, Reborn, Ippo
> 
> Dropped Defense Devil and Beezlebub early, should I give them another chance?


tower of god's pretty good, breaker series too. though scans are a bit irregular sometimes for the latter.


----------



## Saturday (Oct 1, 2011)

Looking for something that really makes you think about life and the world, morals, ethics, philosophy.

Preferable with some emotional impact to it.


----------



## Jena (Oct 1, 2011)

Saturday said:


> Looking for something that really makes you think about life and the world, morals, ethics, philosophy.
> 
> Preferable with some emotional impact to it.



Pretty much everything by Usamaru Furuya.

Here are some of his works


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 1, 2011)

Saturday said:


> Looking for something that really makes you think about life and the world, morals, ethics, philosophy.
> 
> Preferable with some emotional impact to it.



Well like they said before any Furya Usamaru work.

Also Asano Inio and Taniguchi Jiro are quite recommendable.


----------



## Saturday (Oct 2, 2011)

I've read both of the Hikari manga and enjoyed them but they were quite short and they're incomplete.

Do you either of you strongly recommend one of his works specifically?


----------



## p-lou (Oct 2, 2011)

when it comes to furuya it's all about the music of marie


----------



## David (Oct 3, 2011)

I haven't read HxH yet because it was on hiatus, but now that it's back, I'm considering trying it.

How would you guys rate it?


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 3, 2011)

David said:


> I haven't read HxH yet because it was on hiatus, but now that it's back, I'm considering trying it.
> 
> How would you guys rate it?



Quite good at least till the Chimera Ants arc where the quality of the manga drops and becomes quite inconsistent, specially after the hiatus, neverthless the rest of the manga is definitely worth of reading specially York Shin arc, which is one of the best shounen arcs i have read.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 3, 2011)

Saturday said:


> Looking for something that really makes you think about life and the world, morals, ethics, philosophy.
> 
> Preferable with some emotional impact to it.



Eden: It's an Endless World!
Bokurano
Mushishi
Believers
Ressentiment
Freesia



David said:


> I haven't read HxH yet because it was on hiatus, but now that it's back, I'm considering trying it.
> 
> How would you guys rate it?



Well, I only watch the anime (I'm 46 episodes into it), but based on that, you're better off reading other series. It gets huge amount of praise for how sophisticated and mature it is, but I have yet to be really entertained by it...


----------



## haegar (Oct 3, 2011)

Saturday said:


> Looking for something that really makes you think about life and the world, morals, ethics, philosophy.
> 
> Preferable with some emotional impact to it.



I guess morals and ethics, though not as much philosophy per se:
[Hadena]_Kyoukai_Senjou_no_Horizon_01_[8bit_1280x720_H264_AAC]

scans are by endless abyss, sometimes a wee bit late but overall it's ok...


----------



## Punpun (Oct 3, 2011)

Follow my advice or not but in my humble opinion HxH is a huge waste of time. And I read it completely.


----------



## konatachan (Oct 5, 2011)

IDK if this was already mentioned (don't have the time to go through 140 pages of posts) But, I'd like to recommend Bakuman. It's both a love story, and just plain hilarious at the same time. Plus it gives you some insight on what goes on in the offices of manga making magazines(specifically, shonen jump!). It may not all be true, of course, but it sure is entertaining. :3


----------



## konatachan (Oct 6, 2011)

David said:


> So I stayed with HxH and *holy shit* the guys who did this are ruthless
> 
> Obvious spoiler and gore coming up
> 
> Fucked up Renji?


Wohohoooooah that's sick. specially the flying eyeball. it's kinda awesome though ;D (doesn't know the plot) may have to check that manga out :3


----------



## Jena (Oct 7, 2011)

David said:


> blitz



This is what I feel like when I try to do calculus.


----------



## Guru (Oct 8, 2011)

OK, so not to go on about myself but can anybody reccomend manga i should try based on what I've already read? 

*completed: *

Dragonball(z), Deathnote, Buso Renkin

*Started reading but kind of forgot about:
*
Samurai deeper Kyo, Toriko, Hikaru no go

*Still reading: *

Air Gear, HST, Fairy tail (although I have no idea why). 

Thing is I've always been a bit of SJ biggot in my reading, while my friends always been a bit more interested in older stuff like Buddha, raganorak and king of hell. 

Can anybody reccomend any manga for me? And no takehiko inoue please everytime i try and read a page of his I end up staring at the beautiful art for several hours.


----------



## haegar (Oct 8, 2011)

I was bored over waiting for FT and just started reading *history's strongest disciple kenichi *- not too bad I say, nice ecchi, fights n comedy and some crazy ass characters... otherwise.. hm dunno... doesn't rly fit with your list but epic arcs and nice art would be *shin angyo onshi*? captivating, both art n story...


----------



## Gain (Oct 8, 2011)

Guru said:


> OK, so not to go on about myself but can anybody reccomend manga i should try based on what I've already read?
> 
> *completed: *
> 
> ...



Blade of the Immortal
Dorohedoro
Music of Marie
The World Is Mine

I think you might like the first three choices better but idk


----------



## Guru (Oct 8, 2011)

Cheers for the advice guys I'll check them out  

Art's really important to me so I might have to make sure it's up to scratch


----------



## Beef Stu (Oct 14, 2011)

I've been itching to read a manga with an *interesting* yet *confident* teenage protagonist and a story that's not _too_ dark. Actually, I'd prefer a more optimistic genre, ya know, something to brighten up my day. I've read FMA, One Piece, Naruto, Toriko, Soul Eater, Defense Devil and Fairy Tail and I don't like Hunterxhunter, Reborn, and Bleach. I'd prefer an action manga. If anyone suggests Buster Keel, then I just might go kill a few kittens. Thanks!


----------



## Varg (Oct 14, 2011)

Beef Stu said:


> I've been itching to read a manga with an *interesting* yet *confident* teenage protagonist and a story that's not _too_ dark. Actually, I'd prefer a more optimistic genre, ya know, something to brighten up my day. I've read FMA, One Piece, Naruto, Toriko, Soul Eater, Defense Devil and Fairy Tail and I don't like Hunterxhunter, Reborn, and Bleach. I'd prefer an action manga. If anyone suggests Buster Keel, then I just might go kill a few kittens. Thanks!



hoshi no samidare(definitely) and battle angel alita(probably)


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Oct 14, 2011)

Beef Stu said:


> I've been itching to read a manga with an *interesting* yet *confident* teenage protagonist and a story that's not _too_ dark.



Hoshin Engi
Violinist of Hameln 
Get Backers
Samurai Deeper Kyo


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 14, 2011)

Bubi said:


> Samurai Deeper Kyo


SDK is pretty dark, actually.

The main character isn't a teenager either.


----------



## haegar (Oct 15, 2011)

looking for a manga present for my sis' kid. he's 12.

criteria: 
1) it should be published in english already, not necessarilly all of it but say the first 4 or 5 volumes...
2) it should be something a boy his age enjoys HOWEVER, I have to get it passt my sis' censorship. For that reason, stuff like say FairyTail or Kenichi is out, cause she'd prly say that for Fanservice heavy stuff he can wait some more...
3) Bleach or Naruto are too long - best case, a story that is done within say 250 chaps max. ( also, wouldn't hurt to get something which is slightly deeper than the big three in terms of character development/plot etc)
4) example: I did get him Serei no Moribito anime for his last birthday, he liked that, and it was approved by the "authorities", too 

I've been thinking of getting him Nurarihyon no Mago, but I'd be happy to get some alternatives... any ideas, lemme know, thx


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 15, 2011)

haegar said:


> looking for a manga present for my sis' kid. he's 12.
> 
> criteria:
> 1) it should be published in english already, not necessarilly all of it but say the first 4 or 5 volumes...
> ...


You could try with Basara and Battle Angel Alita, and if he dosen't mind some slow paced manga Twin Spica and Mushishi are also good options.


----------



## Varg (Oct 16, 2011)

good shonen recommendations?

have read hxh,hst,jjba,fma,yyh,saint seiya,flame of recca, ranma 1/2,gb,sdk,hsdk,ippo ,toriko,db,rurouni kenshin ,law of ueki and fail tale. 

not interested in conan 
don't like the fully  echhi tenjjo tenge/ikki tousen  type battle manga  at all. so what would you people recommend?


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 16, 2011)

shashank41 said:


> good shonen recommendations?
> 
> have read hxh,hst,jjba,fma,yyh,saint seiya,flame of recca, ranma 1/2,gb,sdk,hsdk,ippo ,toriko,db,rurouni kenshin ,law of ueki and fail tale.



Some from my 8+/10 list:

Angel Densetsu (finished)
Beelzebub
Break Blade
Change Guy (finished)
City Hunter
Full Metal Panic (finished) and Full Metal Panic Sigma
Ghost Sweeper Mikami (finished)
Gintama
Great Teacher Onizuka (finished)
Hajimete no Aku
Hikaru no Go (finished)
Id
Karakuri Circus
Kekkaishi (finished)
King of Hell 
Kongou Banchou
Konjiki no Gash!! (finished)
Kyou Kara Ore Wa (finished)
Lucifer and Biscuit Hammer (finished)
Magi
Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro (finished)
Medaka Box
Mahou Sensei Negima
Noblesse
Nurarihyon no Mago
Sengoku Youko 
Shingeki no Kyojin 
Sket Dance
Tetsuwan Birdy II
Tower of God
Trace (finished)
Violinist of Hameln (finished)
Ushio to Tora (finished)
Witch Hunter 
Yankee-kun to Megane-chan
Yureka
Zettai Karen Children
Zippy Ziggy


----------



## Beef Stu (Oct 18, 2011)

shashank41 said:


> hoshi no samidare(definitely) and battle angel alita(probably)



I used to keep up with Hoshi no Samidare until my favorite character died...idk I might give it another shot. I've tried reading Battle Angel Alita before and couldn't get used to it, but I guess I'll try it again.



Bubi said:


> Hoshin Engi
> Violinist of Hameln
> Get Backers
> Samurai Deeper Kyo



I'll give Hoshin Engi a second chance...Violinist of Hameln sounds promising. I'll look into Get Backers and I _might_ give Samurai Deeper Kyo a second chance.

Thanks for the suggestions guys. I'm still open for more.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 18, 2011)

Try Sexy Voice and Robo perhaps? It's far from an action manga, but the main character Nico Hayashi fits the "interesting yet confident teenage protagonist" part and the story also isn't dark.


----------



## p-lou (Oct 18, 2011)

i will second sexy voice.  it definitely sounds like what you're describing.  there isn't action like you'd see in a wsj comic or any shonen, but there is plenty of excitement.


----------



## Beef Stu (Oct 19, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> Try Sexy Voice and Robo perhaps? It's far from an action manga, but the main character Nico Hayashi fits the "interesting yet confident teenage protagonist" part and the story also isn't dark.





p-lou said:


> i will second sexy voice.  it definitely sounds like what you're describing.  there isn't action like you'd see in a wsj comic or any shonen, but there is plenty of excitement.



Though I do prefer action manga, Sexy Voice and Robo fits the bill quite nicely. It somewhat reminds me of Bloody Monday, another non-action manga I enjoy. Both protagonists of each series are talented teenagers with an alter ego. I'm not sure why, but I really like Iou Kuroda's art style too. Thanks for the suggestion, guys! This one's a keeper. I just wish there were more action series like this...eh, they're probably just hiding somewhere.


----------



## Tion (Oct 19, 2011)

Someone rec me a manga that:
1) Is Senien/Shonen
2) Has a really intricate plot that deals with it's themes maturely
3) Has a large cast
4) Deals with politics
5) Has a really interesting urban setting/alternative universe setting in general

Something like 20th Century Boys or FullMetal Alchemist? Avoid mecha if possible.


----------



## KnockxKnock (Oct 19, 2011)

Tion said:


> Someone rec me a manga that:
> 1) Is Senien/Shonen
> 2) Has a really intricate plot that deals with it's themes maturely
> 3) Has a large cast
> ...



My set might betray me, but I seriously think that the characteristics you are looking for, describe *Hunter x Hunter* really well. 

Though it starts slow. I'd say it's a really mature *shounen*, despite the appearances.

*Blade of the Immortal* and *Historie* are great *seinen* manga that you might enjoy also.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 20, 2011)

Tion said:


> Someone rec me a manga that:
> 1) Is Senien/Shonen
> 2) Has a really intricate plot that deals with it's themes maturely
> 3) Has a large cast
> ...



Nausica? of the Valley of the Wind
Akira
Battle Angel Alita
Eden: It's an Endless World!
Freesia

fit those points in some way. And even though it's a mecha, I suggest Bokurano. 

All of these series are completed.


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 20, 2011)

Tion said:


> Someone rec me a manga that:
> 1) Is Senien/Shonen
> 2) Has a really intricate plot that deals with it's themes maturely
> 3) Has a large cast
> ...


*Sanctuary * (realistic setting)
*Ikigami* (doesn't have large cast though)

--
*Mudazumo Naki Kaikaku*


----------



## hellosquared (Oct 23, 2011)

It's interesting, most of the mangas I've started reading, I just picked by looking at kf2 first page. I scroll down, look at Topic headings, if it's discussed a lot and the synopsis interests me, I go and read it. Never disappointed so far. I guess any manga people actually care enough to go and post about in a forum must have some quality. My personal favorites always pop up back into the first page long enough from the buzz of a new chp.


----------



## PDQ (Oct 24, 2011)

What manga do you think has the most heavily strategy-oriented fights?

HxH, FMA, Kenichi, Naruto, Kongo Bancho, Aiki, and Medaka Box all have some but I'd like to see something more strategy intensive, Mx0 and Mirai Nikki were closer to what I'm looking for.  I'm looking for something where people are constantly trying to outwit one another 10 steps ahead in battle.

What else is there?


----------



## ashher (Oct 24, 2011)

Can anyone suggest a manga, a mature shoen/seinen with a realistic setting with good gunfights?


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 24, 2011)

PDQ said:


> What manga do you think has the most heavily strategy-oriented fights?
> 
> HxH, FMA, Kenichi, Naruto, Kongo Bancho, Aiki, and Medaka Box all have some but I'd like to see something more strategy intensive, Mx0 and Mirai Nikki were closer to what I'm looking for.  I'm looking for something where people are constantly trying to outwit one another 10 steps ahead in battle.
> 
> What else is there?


Part 2 of Jojo's Bizarre Adventure has a lot of that thanks to Joseph Joestar.

There's also Death Note but it's not really a series with fights per say.


----------



## Wu Tang Chessboxing (Oct 24, 2011)

Anyone have a shounen or seinen manga that in some way has to do with wolves. Whether it be a main character or the whole plot.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm looking for sci-fi or cyberpunk manga.

The likes of Alita, Akira, Biomega, Blame, Ghost in the sheel, Eden, Planetes or even something with the decay and gritty art of Dorohedoro or C.A.T.

And also i'm looking for a fantasy, rich and fascinating world like Nausicaa or the Music of Marie.

I heard something about Aria and Aqua, are they any good?


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 25, 2011)

I haven't read Aria and Aqua, but they are mainly slice of life and are supposed to be rather similar to Yokohama Kaidashi Kikou. And I only read good things about them. 
For something fantasy-esque, there's Mushishi, Witches, Hanashippanashi and Coo's World. Problem is, outside of Coo's World which is mostly set in a dream world, the others have a normal setting. But they're good.

For something sci-fi I can rec you 2001 Nights and Stardust Memories. Both are about mankind's exploration into space. I don't know if you read Abara by Nihei, if not, then check it out. For something crazy, there's Fourteen


----------



## KAM18 (Oct 27, 2011)

looking for some good action series with a good plot and good characters. Something like Hunter x Hunter or Yu Yu Hakusho. No Naruto , Bleach or One Piece though


----------



## Gain (Oct 27, 2011)

^ Dorohedoro

KonoSetsu one


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 1, 2011)

Bubi said:


> I'm looking for sci-fi or cyberpunk manga.
> 
> The likes of Alita, Akira, Biomega, Blame, Ghost in the sheel, Eden, Planetes or even something with the decay and gritty art of Dorohedoro or C.A.T.



Metropolis and Phoenix by Tezuka and Twin Spica by Kou Yaginuma.



Bubi said:


> And also i'm looking for a fantasy, rich and fascinating world like Nausicaa or the Music of Marie.



Witches and Children of the Sea by Daisuke Igarashi might work.


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 1, 2011)

Nico Robin said:


> I'm actually into good realistic fighting manga with some realistic blood, gore and drama (but not overly emphasized like some series if you know what I mean). Right now I like Overbleed (Gekiryuuchi) a lot, well, can't call it very realistic but at least it's better than supershounens. Can't say I don't enjoy One Piece and some other shounen of that sort, it's just harder to find good strategic fighting manga with makes your blood boil with adrenalin caused by the feeling of reality. Yes and I'm current in Hajime no Ippo and KSKM which are remotely close to what I'm looking for.



You should try with Shamo, Ashita No Joe, Vinland Saga and Holyland.


----------



## Raptorz (Nov 5, 2011)

Someone recommend me a manga that's about cooking. I have already read Hell's Kitchen, Bambino, Yakitate Japan Addicted to Curry, Iron wok, and Toriko. I am not really into the bakery ones ( Yakitate Japan was an exception) and please provide a bit of the plot. Thank you.


----------



## Primavera (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm looking for a good shoujo-ai manga without smut. If possible, I'd like it to be a little more complex than "girl meets girl and they fall in love, but there are other people who want to keep them apart." Maybe something with a more meaningful relationship similar to Sailor Moon's Haruka/Michiru. Thanks for any help you can give. (:


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 6, 2011)

Primavera said:


> I'm looking for a good shoujo-ai manga without smut. If possible, I'd like it to be a little more complex than "girl meets girl and they fall in love, but there are other people who want to keep them apart." Maybe something with a more meaningful relationship similar to Sailor Moon's Haruka/Michiru. Thanks for any help you can give. (:


You could try with Aoi Hana, Sasameki Koto and RG Veda


----------



## Primavera (Nov 11, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> You could try with Aoi Hana, Sasameki Koto and RG Veda


Thanks for the recs; I'll check them out. (:


----------



## Stripes (Nov 15, 2011)

Raptorz said:


> Someone recommend me a manga that's about cooking. I have already read Hell's Kitchen, Bambino, Yakitate Japan Addicted to Curry, Iron wok, and Toriko. I am not really into the bakery ones ( Yakitate Japan was an exception) and please provide a bit of the plot. Thank you.



I know of two, but there more Shojo. If you wouldn't mind that?



Primavera said:


> I'm looking for a good shoujo-ai manga without smut. If possible, I'd like it to be a little more complex than "girl meets girl and they fall in love, but there are other people who want to keep them apart." Maybe something with a more meaningful relationship similar to Sailor Moon's Haruka/Michiru. Thanks for any help you can give. (:



Peach Girl or Papillon. Both beautiful stories and I love the artist Miwa Ueda, they have a solid theme through both and I find them very page turning. ;')

And the people keeping them a part is a strong protagonist through both.


----------



## Raptorz (Nov 15, 2011)

Stripes said:


> I know of two, but there more Shojo. If you wouldn't mind that?



I would love to give them a try.


----------



## DocTerror (Nov 15, 2011)

I need another ongoing Shonen to read, preferably a fighting one. I'm already reading Naruto, One Piece, Bleach, HXH, Hajimme no ippo, HSD Kenichi, Air Gear, Vinland Saga, Berserk and I'm waiting to read Fairy Tail until anime arc ends.


----------



## Stripes (Nov 18, 2011)

Raptorz said:


> I would love to give them a try.



So so so sorry for the late reply. 


*Spoiler*: _Kitchen Princess_ 











*Spoiler*: _Mixed Vegetables_ 









I wanna write big paragraphs of why these are so great but I rather not spoil. But i can say that the setups of each story are interesting and I never got bored reading them. They just keep you moving. And made me crave food. ;U;


----------



## Raptorz (Nov 21, 2011)

Stripes said:


> So so so sorry for the late reply.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Kitchen Princess_
> ...



Thanks mate.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 24, 2011)

Im looking for a shounen action/fighting/martial arts manga. Something along the lines of fist of the north star, yu yu hakusho, etc. It can be futuristic, or modern. 

Also, im really looking for what I like to refer to as "high school/gang/ bad ass" mangas....if that makes any sense. lol. Something along the lines of Great Teacher Onizuka. Thanks alot.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Nov 25, 2011)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Im looking for a shounen action/fighting/martial arts manga. Something along the lines of fist of the north star, yu yu hakusho, etc. It can be futuristic, or modern.



JoJo Bizarre Adventures
Hoshin Engi
Rurouni Kenshin
Toriko
Alive the final evolution



> Also, im really looking for what I like to refer to as "high school/gang/ bad ass" mangas....if that makes any sense. lol. Something along the lines of Great Teacher Onizuka. Thanks alot.



Crows
Worst
Holyland
The Breaker [at the start is a lot similar to GTO]
Rookies [sport shounen, but is very good and with badass high schoolers]


----------



## Ha-ri (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm looking for a comic/action series similar to Hitman Reborn. I really loved those early chapters and haven't read anything similar to those from other series. Also a slice of life/comedy similar to school rumble. Basically I like comedy.


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 26, 2011)

> I'm looking for a comic/action series similar to Hitman Reborn. I really loved those early chapters and haven't read anything similar to those from other series. Also a slice of life/comedy similar to school rumble. Basically I like comedy.


Comedy, Action, awesomeness. One Piece!


----------



## Ha-ri (Nov 26, 2011)

Louis-954 said:


> Comedy, Action, awesomeness. One Piece!



Already watching the anime.


----------



## Varg (Nov 27, 2011)

Ha-ri said:


> I'm looking for a comic/action series similar to Hitman Reborn. I really loved those early chapters and haven't read anything similar to those from other series. Also a slice of life/comedy similar to school rumble. Basically I like comedy.



*Gintama*,Angel Densetsu,*Great Teacher Onizuka,*Yotsubato!,Kyou Kara Ore Wa,*Detroit Metal City * 

for a hilarious off beat manga,try  palepoli too.


----------



## Danchou (Nov 28, 2011)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Im looking for a shounen action/fighting/martial arts manga. Something along the lines of fist of the north star, yu yu hakusho, etc. It can be futuristic, or modern.
> 
> Also, im really looking for what I like to refer to as* "high school/gang/ bad ass" *mangas....if that makes any sense. lol. Something along the lines of Great Teacher Onizuka. Thanks alot.


Read Cromartie High School


----------



## Remo (Nov 29, 2011)

Does anyone have suggestions for art books with crazy styles

like something reminiscent of Taiyo Matsumoto, Q Hayashida, Jiro Matsumoto, etc.

much appreciated yo


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 30, 2011)

Hmm, well, I don't know how "crazy" Tsutomu Nihei's style is, but Hayashida was his assistant back then. His art book "Blame! and so on" is pretty neat. (If you haven't heard of him already that is.)

There's also Moebius' 40 Days in the Desert B. He's no mangaka though; actually French, but he was a massive inspiration for Taiyo Matsumoto and many others. (But you might have heard of him too.)

There are also these sites which have tons of art book reviews, you might find some stuff to your liking:


----------



## Lucciola (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm looking for manga that are set in the old Western times like Vinland Saga, Historie, Cesare. It doesn't have to have historical references, I just want something with similar style of clothing. Preferable with serious story, no romance, and less fantasy elements as possible (no fairies, pixies...)


----------



## Smite92 (Dec 5, 2011)

Howdy folks,

Was just wondering if anyone could recommend some good manga to me? I currently read OP, Bleach, Naruto, FT and Beelzebub and have read Zatch Bell and MAR. 

Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 5, 2011)

What kind of mangas? Similar to the ones you mentioned or different stuff?


----------



## Smite92 (Dec 6, 2011)

Similar I guess, but any brilliant manga will do


----------



## Markness (Dec 6, 2011)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Im looking for a shounen action/fighting/martial arts manga. Something along the lines of fist of the north star, yu yu hakusho, etc. It can be futuristic, or modern.





Smite92 said:


> Howdy folks,
> 
> Was just wondering if anyone could recommend some good manga to me? I currently read OP, Bleach, Naruto, FT and Beelzebub and have read Zatch Bell and MAR.
> 
> Any suggestions would be appreciated!



Battle Angel Alita, along with its sequel (Last Order), and Houshin Engi should be up your alley, especially if you are in a reading slump. BAA is technically a seinen but it has taken a swing towards shounen as of late with the ZOTT. Houshin Engi has a sense of adventure that some modern shounens lack and some powerful characters. You should also try Riki-Oh. It's very HnK-like but far more brutal and less optimistic.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 6, 2011)

I second BAA and HE. You can also try Slam Dunk, Fullmetal Alchemist and Shin Angyo Onshi for example.


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 7, 2011)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Also, im really looking for what I like to refer to as "high school/gang/ bad ass" mangas...


Definitely try Kyou Kara Ore Wa!!



IMO, it's the best delinquent manga (fully) available in English.


----------



## Smite92 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Rubi (Dec 8, 2011)

Can anyone recommend me a psychological manga with a nice art and a nice heroine? (No Sakuras or Medakas.) Even if it's without a heroine.


Or maybe mangas like.. Death Note, Bloody Monday, Kuroshitsuji, Code Geass, Axis Powers Hetalia, etc.


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 8, 2011)

Rubi said:


> Can anyone recommend me a psychological manga with a nice art and a nice heroine? (No Sakuras or Medakas.) Even if it's without a heroine.


Oyasumi Punpun would be the best choice.

And also Homunculus and Kimi to Knife.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 8, 2011)

Rubi said:


> Can anyone recommend me a psychological manga with a nice art and a nice heroine? (No Sakuras or Medakas.) Even if it's without a heroine.



not sure if these qualify, but off the top of my head:

Bokurano 
Coo's World
Hiroki Endo Short Stories
Memories of Emanon
Planetes
Wendy ()


----------



## kayanathera (Dec 10, 2011)

can someone recomand some mangas with a good storyline,something that gets you glued to it and you wanna see what happens next?along the lines of death note, shigurui,code geass.thanks


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 10, 2011)

kayanathera said:


> can someone recomand some mangas with a good storyline,something that gets you glued to it and you wanna see what happens next?along the lines of death note, shigurui,code geass.thanks



Try with:

The Ravages of Time
Vinland Saga
Shin Angyo Onshi
Monster and Urasawa manga in general
Historie


----------



## kayanathera (Dec 11, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> Try with:
> 
> The Ravages of Time
> Vinland Saga
> ...



thanks,I am already reading Vinland saga and waiting for the farming arc to end


----------



## Stripes (Dec 16, 2011)

Since I'm starting the break I wanna new manga to pass the time, I'm not looking for a shonen at the moment since I'm involved in four at the moment. So that leaves me with a shoujo, or anything homo. As long as it is complete and not a huge long series that drag on, I'm fine. 8)

If I need anymore specifics I will, I just wanna see what people can give me.


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 16, 2011)

Stripes said:


> Since I'm starting the break I wanna new manga to pass the time, I'm not looking for a shonen at the moment since I'm involved in four at the moment. So that leaves me with a shoujo, or anything homo. As long as it is complete and not a huge long series that drag on, I'm fine. 8)
> 
> If I need anymore specifics I will, I just wanna see what people can give me.



You should try with Banana Fish, Basara, 7 Seeds, X, Glass Mask, and 	Kuragehime.


----------



## sugamama (Dec 16, 2011)

beelzebub or hunter x hunter ?


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 16, 2011)

sugamama said:


> beelzebub or hunter x hunter ?



I personally prefer Hunter X Hunter, but it depends of what are you looking for, if you are looking for some light shounen manga with comedy then you should read Beelzebub, if you are searching for something more dark then you should read Hunter x Hunter.


----------



## blackhound89 (Dec 16, 2011)

could someone recomend me some action manga(seinen,shounen whatever) that has a good female character(someone that have an interesting personality).Thanks


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 16, 2011)

blackhound89 said:


> could someone recomend me some action manga(seinen,shounen whatever) that has a good female character(someone that have an interesting personality).Thanks



You should try with:

Battle Angel Alita
The Arms Peddler
Claymore
Nausica? of the Valley of the Wind
Hoshi No Samidare


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Dec 16, 2011)

Can you recommend manga that cheer you up? That has plenty of fun and stuff like that.


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 16, 2011)

Soledad Eterna said:


> Can you recommend manga that cheer you up? That has plenty of fun and stuff like that.


You should try with:

Kuragehime
Yotsubato!   
Gintama
Yokohama Kaidashi Kikou  
Cross Game


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Dec 16, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> You should try with:
> 
> Kuragehime
> Yotsubato!
> ...



Thanks!    .


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 16, 2011)

Soledad Eterna said:


> Can you recommend manga that cheer you up? That has plenty of fun and stuff like that.



I think _Twin Spica_ and _Chihayafuru_ both have a warm, comforting feel to them. (Although the former also has some sad, touching scenes.)


----------



## Sup Brah (Dec 17, 2011)

Can you recommend a manga that's sexual? I don't mean like a hentai where it's just sex but an adult manga with heavy nudity and such. Preferably well drawn .
Hopefully one even exists


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 17, 2011)

Sup Brah said:


> Can you recommend a manga that's sexual? I don't mean like a hentai where it's just sex but an adult manga with heavy nudity and such. Preferably well drawn .
> Hopefully one even exists


Futari Ecchi qualifies. It is a combination of romance, sex education, and comedy all in one. The art is good but not amazing. The manga is a worthwhile read and I recommend it.


----------



## Sup Brah (Dec 17, 2011)

Yea, i've actually read that  Was definitely a good read tho!


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 18, 2011)

Sup Brah said:


> Can you recommend a manga that's sexual? I don't mean like a hentai where it's just sex but an adult manga with heavy nudity and such. Preferably well drawn .
> Hopefully one even exists


Nozoki Ana, my favorite manga among such series.


----------



## Bilaal (Dec 18, 2011)

Sup Brah said:


> Can you recommend a manga that's sexual? I don't mean like a hentai where it's just sex but an adult manga with heavy nudity and such. Preferably well drawn .
> Hopefully one even exists



let me introduce you to my good friend Jiro Matsumoto. 

pretty much everything he makes is just as you described and are great reads (his manga are a tiny bit wierd but i'm sure that doesn't bother a mature reader looking for cool adult manga, such as yourself)


----------



## sugamama (Dec 18, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> I personally prefer Hunter X Hunter, but it depends of what are you looking for, if you are looking for some light shounen manga with comedy then you should read Beelzebub, if you are searching for something more dark then you should read Hunter x Hunter.



I started beelzebub. i will try hunter x hunter later on


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Dec 18, 2011)

Any manga that is similar to Monster?


----------



## Bilaal (Dec 18, 2011)

Narutofann12 said:


> Any manga that is similar to Monster?



the two obvious ones are MW and Old Boy. you can also try his other two most popular manga pluto and 20th century boys.


----------



## Sup Brah (Dec 18, 2011)

MrCinos said:


> Nozoki Ana, my favorite manga among such series.





Bilaal said:


> let me introduce you to my good friend Jiro Matsumoto.
> 
> pretty much everything he makes is just as you described and are great reads (his manga are a tiny bit wierd but i'm sure that doesn't bother a mature reader looking for cool adult manga, such as yourself)



Thanks! Will check em out!


----------



## haegar (Dec 18, 2011)

Lookin for some sort of dark, gritty seinen dealing with modernity and urban life. Something somewhat psychological and maybe a touch socio-critical, plot and character driven, action not neccessarily required. Strong female leads welcome but likewise not a must. If it happens to be good plot and characters it can also have some fantasy or sci-fi elements, but the general gist would be "realistic"  ...

(need some light read for the merry xmas days ya know )


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 18, 2011)

haegar said:


> Lookin for some sort of dark, gritty seinen dealing with modernity and urban life. Something somewhat psychological and maybe a touch socio-critical, plot and character driven, action not neccessarily required. Strong female leads welcome but likewise not a must. If it happens to be good plot and characters it can also have some fantasy or sci-fi elements, but the general gist would be "realistic"  ...
> 
> (need some light read for the merry xmas days ya know )



You should try with:

Eden It's and Endless World
Bokurano
Hikari no Machi
GUNNM


----------



## haegar (Dec 18, 2011)

thx. Eden sounds interesting. Already read Alita


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 18, 2011)

Sup Brah said:


> Can you recommend a manga that's sexual? I don't mean like a hentai where it's just sex but an adult manga with heavy nudity and such. Preferably well drawn .
> Hopefully one even exists



Naoki Yamamoto has some stuff that might interest you. Believers and Arigatou are very good series. His art might put you off though. Probably not what you would call well drawn.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 18, 2011)

Did someone say Arigatou 

But other than that mein square

Bastard!!
Berserk
Devilman
Kiseijuu/Parasyte
Ichi the Killer
Wolf Guy/Wolfen Crest

Just a few


----------



## Bilaal (Dec 18, 2011)

I'd like to add Dance till Tomorrow to the Naoki Yamamoto recommendations.


----------



## 민찬영 (Dec 23, 2011)

Did you guys already know about Shiki?


----------



## Fran (Dec 24, 2011)

I just browsed over the first 30 odd pages of Eden: It's an Endless World.

Woahhhhh, mind fucking blown, I'm in love.


----------



## haegar (Dec 25, 2011)

Fran said:


> I just browsed over the first 30 odd pages of Eden: It's an Endless World.
> 
> Woahhhhh, mind fucking blown, I'm in love.




yeah; rly lookin forward to starting it within the next days, just gonna finish Jiraishin first  anyways, a good recomendation it was, thx again...


----------



## Fran (Dec 25, 2011)

Just read the first volume of Eden and I'm really impressed. This is the first manga I've read that's actually managed to talk about religion without sounding horribly melodramatic. The flashback sequence was done wonderfully and yeah, blown away. The urban exploration where he picks up a CK Suit and shoots a bird is great too, and the arrival of the woman who's mostly mechanical and is unable to cry was touching- it reminds me of a scene from Pluto where the robots were attempting to mimic human grief.


I can really recommend this.


----------



## haegar (Dec 26, 2011)

I browsed first 50 pages or so, but don't spoiler me on anything beyond that


----------



## EpicBroFist (Dec 26, 2011)

Any manga similar to Claymore? or Btooom!?


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 26, 2011)

EpicBroFist said:


> Any manga similar to Claymore? or Btooom!?



Berserk
Shin Angyo Onishi
The Arms Peddler
Black Lagoon   
Vinland Saga
Battle Royale 
Bokurano


----------



## EpicBroFist (Dec 26, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> Berserk
> Shin Angyo Onishi
> The Arms Peddler
> Black Lagoon
> ...



Thank you, I'll make sure to check those out.


----------



## haegar (Dec 27, 2011)

dunno royal and bokurano, but being a clay fan I can otherwise strongly support those recommends


----------



## Wu Tang Chessboxing (Dec 29, 2011)

Something with a more modern to near future setting, combining both scifi and supernatural elements is good but not neccisary. Good art and fight/action scenes but not mindless hack n slash, punch, etc. Of course a good plot and interesting characters. Maybe a little on the darker side also.


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 29, 2011)

Wu Tang Chessboxing said:


> Something with a more modern to near future setting, combining both scifi and supernatural elements is good but not neccisary. Good art and fight/action scenes but not mindless hack n slash, punch, etc. Of course a good plot and interesting characters. Maybe a little on the darker side also.



Eden It's And Endless World
Battle Angel Alita
Akira
Domu
Dorohedoro


----------



## haegar (Dec 29, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> Eden It's And Endless World
> Battle Angel Alita
> Akira
> Domu
> Dorohedoro



might add *The Arms Peddler* to the list for postapocalyptic/supernatural, (no typical scifi setting/technology as such...) good arts n characters, some hack and slay that however is embedded in plot (I'd still call it good fights but thats subjective I guess). downside is not overly many chaps out yet.


----------



## Markness (Dec 30, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> Battle Angel Alita



I second this one easily. In some ways, I find BAA to be the sci-fi answer to Berserk. There are some similarities such as both debuting in 1990, show the best and worst in humanity, and have a very visceral art style in the beginning that became more refined later on. In addition, Gally and Guts also not only have names that start with a g, they both had some of the worst childhoods imaginable. Combat wise, both series have a lot of moments that induce sympathy pain (I can't help but feel "Oww!" when viewing some passages) though BAA fights tend to be more complex and involve sophisticated techniques while Berserk as of late has just been hack and slash.


----------



## blackhound89 (Dec 31, 2011)

does someone know any manga,anime with woman who uses swords like arshes nei and saber from fate stay night


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 31, 2011)

blackhound89 said:


> does someone know any anime with woman who uses swords like arshes nei and saber from fate stay night


This thread is for manga, not anime. But to answer your question, Claymore and Negima both have swordswomen so consider trying those.


----------



## blackhound89 (Dec 31, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> This thread is for manga, not anime. But to answer your question, Claymore and Negima both have swordswomen so consider trying those.



sorry , i forgot to post anime,manga. Unfortunatelly i am already reading those two


----------



## AfterGlow (Jan 6, 2012)

blackhound89 said:


> does someone know any manga,anime with woman who uses swords like arshes nei and saber from fate stay night



Check out Jackals, it recently finished.
It's not about female sword fighters per se, but there are some female characters wielding swords (and other weapons) in it.


----------



## haegar (Jan 6, 2012)

hm. I don't remember, could be... I was just trying to come up with something related to woman/sword ala F/N ... if it sucks sry XD


----------



## David (Jan 11, 2012)

Any manga like HxH and FMA?


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 11, 2012)

Shingeki no Kyojin, perhaps


----------



## Random101 (Jan 22, 2012)

Been following this series Magi for a while now, and strangely it's starting to seriously pay off. Basically follows one such magi, the Shota Aladdin, and his Genie Ugo, as they bop around the world trying to find a way to free Ugo's full body from his flute. He meets and befriend's Alibaba, frees slaves like the young Slave Girl Mor, conquered an exceedingly dangerous dungeon full of perhaps the weirdest slimes I've ever scene, and more developments as the story progresses. 

Started off pretty generic despite obvious ties to that Disney movie you might have heard of, but lately, particularly in the most recent chapters, it's been building up some interesting battle mechanics regarding Djinn and regular users, as well as the much more advanced Magi themselves. Sinbad also showed up at some point, who turns out to be quite the badass mentor to the fledgling group despite... well... 


*Spoiler*: __ 










Seriously though, as of roughly the mid forties, the series started to hit a real stride regarding combat when the magic started to take the fore and the mechanics of that and the Djinn started to come into play. A few tasters of it to see if you might be interested.

Magic: 
Here
Here
Here
Here

Djinn: 
Here
Here
Here
Here

Djinn Vessels:
Here
Here

Djinn 'equips':
Here
Here
Here
Here

I wouldn't suggest running through all of this, this is the first particularly major battle where the mechanics come into play, and serves more as a showcase of what's to come, when what's to come hasn't quite happened yet. It hasn't gotten that far since this point, but because of these showcase chapters, I think it might be worth your notice if some of these pages catch your interest. Could be worth your time.


----------



## Ansem1013 (Jan 28, 2012)

Random101 said:


> Been following this series Magi for a while now, and strangely it's starting to seriously pay off. Basically follows one such magi, the Shota Aladdin, and his Genie Ugo, as they bop around the world trying to find a way to free Ugo's full body from his flute. He meets and befriend's Alibaba, frees slaves like the young Slave Girl Mor, conquered an exceedingly dangerous dungeon full of perhaps the weirdest slimes I've ever scene, and more developments as the story progresses.
> 
> Started off pretty generic despite obvious ties to that Disney movie you might have heard of, but lately, particularly in the most recent chapters, it's been building up some interesting battle mechanics regarding Djinn and regular users, as well as the much more advanced Magi themselves. Sinbad also showed up at some point, who turns out to be quite the badass mentor to the fledgling group despite... well...
> 
> ...


this series looks pretty interesting...


----------



## Badalight (Jan 28, 2012)

I need a long manga. The genre doesn't matter, I just need something with a great length.

I've already read One Piece, Jojo's, and Ippo so don't recommend those. 

Long means 300+ chapters


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 28, 2012)

Badalight said:


> I need a long manga. The genre doesn't matter, I just need something with a great length.
> 
> I've already read One Piece, Jojo's, and Ippo so don't recommend those.
> 
> Long means 300+ chapters


Samurai Deeper Kyo is a good start.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 28, 2012)

Badalight said:


> I need a long manga. The genre doesn't matter, I just need something with a great length.
> 
> I've already read One Piece, Jojo's, and Ippo so don't recommend those.
> 
> Long means 300+ chapters



u could try hoshin engi, gantz,inuyasha,flame of recca or case closed.


----------



## Samavarti (Jan 29, 2012)

Badalight said:


> I need a long manga. The genre doesn't matter, I just need something with a great length.
> 
> I've already read One Piece, Jojo's, and Ippo so don't recommend those.
> 
> Long means 300+ chapters



Try with The Ravages of Time, Battle Angel Alita (Last Order Included),  Hunter x Hunter, and Fullmetal Alchemist.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jan 29, 2012)

yeah case closed is a good call


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Jan 31, 2012)

There's also *3X3 Eyes* with 40 volumesh. 95 is out!



> Pai is a strange, provincial woman who has come to Tokyo from the Tibetan highlands. Somewhere in Tokyo is a young man who can help her in her quest... to become human!
> When Pai finally finds Yakumo, they set off in search of the artifact that can transform her, but it will take all of her mystical powers to keep the reckless Yakumo alive, even if she has to steal his soul to protect him!


----------



## Elder (Jan 31, 2012)

Someone knows a manga like Hideout?
An horror that doesnt resolve about long dark haired girls, haha. Thanks


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 4, 2012)

Does anyone know of any decent romance mangas?


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 4, 2012)

Divine Death said:


> Does anyone know of any decent romance mangas?


Love Hina is a very good romance title. It also has solid story, character development, and comedy.


----------



## Varg (Feb 4, 2012)

Divine Death said:


> Does anyone know of any decent romance mangas?


Sekitou elergy and Maison ikkoku.


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 4, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> Love Hina is a very good romance title. It also has solid story, character development, and comedy.


I already read that one. Thanks, though.


shashank41 said:


> Sekitou elergy and Maison ikkoku.



Thanks.


----------



## Samavarti (Feb 4, 2012)

Divine Death said:


> Does anyone know of any decent romance mangas?



Basara, Touch, Watashitachi no Shiawase na Jikan and Ashita no Ousama.


----------



## Pariston (Feb 10, 2012)

Any Manga Similar to HxH?


----------



## Samavarti (Feb 10, 2012)

Pariston said:


> Any Manga Similar to HxH?



Try with Hoshi no Samidare, FMA, Shingeki no Kyojin and Yu Yu Hakusho.


----------



## Sheireen (Feb 11, 2012)

Divine Death said:


> Does anyone know of any decent romance mangas?



Dengeki Daisy

Torikagoshou no Kyou mo Netai Juunintachi


----------



## TemplateR (Feb 14, 2012)

Does anyone know of any fresh ( at most 2 years old ) baseball-manga with tragedy elements like "Area no Kishi" ?


----------



## Byrd (Feb 14, 2012)

Does anyone have any recommendations for manga like Blood Lad or Ao No Exorcist?


----------



## SaishuSoda (Feb 14, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for manga like Blood Lad or Ao No Exorcist?



I assume you already know about the Big 3, so I would reccomend;


----------



## Byrd (Feb 14, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> I assume you already know about the Big 3, so I would reccomend;



Yeah I do and I read those lol


----------



## Samavarti (Feb 14, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for manga like Blood Lad or Ao No Exorcist?



Try with Pandora Hearts, Kekkaishi and Kazam


----------



## Misao (Feb 14, 2012)

For a few giggles I'd recommend Pretty Face. Whitout spoiling anything it's about a boy who suffers an accident and wakes up after a while in the body of a girl. It's really fun, although weird some times. Dangu is pretty nice too with samurai action.


----------



## TemplateR (Feb 14, 2012)

So is there any ongoing baseball manga like "Area no Kishi" ( since there is no manga, which startet in the last 2 years >.> ) ?


----------



## Misao (Feb 14, 2012)

TemplateR said:


> So is there any ongoing baseball manga like "Area no Kishi" ( since there is no manga, which startet in the last 2 years >.> ) ?



You have H2. It's a really superb baseball manga, with a lot of intelligent humour and whatnot. There is also  Cross Game too. Both are very similar.


----------



## TemplateR (Feb 15, 2012)

HollyGolightly said:


> You have H2. It's a really superb baseball manga, with a lot of intelligent humour and whatnot. There is also  Cross Game too. Both are very similar.



I want an actuall ongoing manga not a finished manga.


----------



## Markness (Feb 15, 2012)

Divine Death said:


> Does anyone know of any decent romance mangas?



Oh my Goddess!/Ah! My Goddess! if you haven't read it already. Smooth and easy storytelling, incredible creativity, plenty of humor, and the character development evolves nicely.


----------



## Salem (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm looking for two different kinds of manga:

1.) One that doesn't require much thought or comprehension. A good example would be Fairy Tail.

and

2.) One that's considered intelligent and complex. Similar titles include 20th Century Boys and Monster.

Thank you.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Feb 16, 2012)

Numinous said:


> I'm looking for two different kinds of manga:
> 
> 1.) One that doesn't require much thought or comprehension. A good example would be Fairy Tail.
> 
> ...



*1.) *


You probably already know it, but put it in here in case you didn't.


Same mangaka, its his manga he worked on before starting Fairy Tail. You'll notice some of the similarities betwen the characters right away.


First 60 chapters its a gag manga but then becomes a battle manga that still keeps its simple storytelling.


Hilarious gag manga. 


Slightly darker themes, but still quite simple.

*2.)*


Fits the description, and is by the same mangaka.


 Engaging psychological thriller that puts a very thin line between good and evil.


Starts out simple, but quickly becomes an amazing psychological manga.


Great manga, with a deep storyline and characters. Is definitely worth a read.


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 16, 2012)

Numinous said:


> I'm looking for two different kinds of manga:
> 
> 1.) One that doesn't require much thought or comprehension. A good example would be Fairy Tail.
> 
> ...



1.) 

Ghost Sweeper Mikami
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru
Konjiki no Gash Bell
Kyou Kara Ore Wa
Lucifer and Biscuit Hammer
Needless
Ocha ni Gosu
Ushio to Tora
Violinist of Hameln

2.)

Ai-Ren
Blood Alone
Kimi no Knife
Knight Run
Legend of the Strongest Man, Kurosawa
Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro
MW
My Name is Shingo
Omoide Emanon
Oyasumi Punpun
Parasyte
Planetes
Rainbow
REAL
Sanctuary
Takemitsu Zamurai
Team Medical Dragon
The Ravages of Time


----------



## Princess Ivy (Feb 17, 2012)

I would like to read a new manga too but if possible, I wanted a brief summary of the theme and plot.

Something that isn't 150-200 chapters yet. No gore and sexual scenes. No extreme/complicated romance like shoujo mangas. Preferably that the main character is actually in good nature, pure and kind (to friends, to world). I would like it if main character would be easy to understand and not someone who has mysterious thoughts and intentions.


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 22, 2012)

^This thread isn't exactly for requests like that...


----------



## blackhound89 (Feb 22, 2012)

some good action manga with a tsundere character that at least appear once in a while?
Something like negima,kenichi,to aru,etc.
Thank you


----------



## blackhound89 (Feb 22, 2012)

Samavarti said:


> You should reas Hoshi no Samidare, Cross Game and Maison Ikkoku.
> .


thanks man , but unfortunatelly i already read hoshi no samidare(and loved it by the way) ; About the other two , for what i searched they arent exactly action right? but thanks anyway man


----------



## SaishuSoda (Feb 22, 2012)

blackhound89 said:


> some good action manga with a tsundere character that at least appear once in a while?
> Something like negima,kenichi,to aru,etc.
> Thank you




Great action manga, that has a tsundere character in the main group.





_Let me know if those don't fit the description._


----------



## Samavarti (Feb 22, 2012)

blackhound89 said:


> thanks man , but unfortunatelly i already read hoshi no samidare(and loved it by the way) ; About the other two , for what i searched they arent exactly action right? but thanks anyway man


Sorry, i forgot about the action part, you should try Sengoku Youko, Psycho Staff and Pandora Hearts then.


----------



## blackhound89 (Feb 23, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> Great action manga, that has a tsundere character in the main group.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm, i am reading rosario+vampire since it is being released in my country but thanks anyway.
I watched the zero no tsukaima anime , do you know if the manga is better(or more complete) than the anime? 
Hmm, perhaps i will try ao no exorcist , thanks by the tip man


----------



## SaishuSoda (Feb 23, 2012)

blackhound89 said:


> I watched the zero no tsukaima anime , do you know if the manga is better(or more complete) than the anime?


The manga follows the original novel that both are based off of. While the anime made changes to the plot/storyline to make it fit within the episode limit.



> Hmm, perhaps i will try ao no exorcist , thanks by the tip man


No problem.


----------



## Shouko (Feb 23, 2012)

Some good harem manga where main hero is not a total bitch? The art must be nice, cute girls are required  

Some good detective manga, no fights, superpowers on anything like that - something similiar to Death Note should be good.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Feb 23, 2012)

Shouko said:


> Some good harem manga where main hero is not a total bitch? The art must be nice, cute girls are required




Keima is an awesome main character, that doesn't go into the 'bitch mold' most harem male protagonists suffer from.


Good art, and the male lead is competent enough to take care of himself.



> Some good detective manga, no fights, superpowers on anything like that - something similiar to Death Note should be good.




Great psychological thriller.


Sequel to Doubt.


No powers at all. Male lead (Akiyama) is similar to Light. The art isn't great, but the content is amazing.


_Let me know if those don't fit the description._


----------



## Shouko (Feb 23, 2012)

I had already read TWGOK, Kimi no Iru Machi and Liar Game but I will check Doubt and Judge.

Thanks.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Feb 23, 2012)

Shouko said:


> I had already read TWGOK, Kimi no Iru Machi and Liar Game but I will check Doubt and Judge.
> 
> Thanks.


No problem.


----------



## Kanki (Feb 24, 2012)

This will sound stupid, but are there any manga's like Naruto out there?

I'd like to read another one, but I'm not really a manga 'person'. I only got involved with Naruto originally because it was the only English speaking programme on tv when I was in Mexico.

I've heard good things about One Peice so I watched 10 episodes just to check it out (and read the equivalent manga chapters) but it all seemed a bit....cheesy? Does it carry on like that or does it become 'darker' and more edgy?


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 24, 2012)

^You could try 666 Satan (aka O-Parts Hunter) which is by Seishi Kishimoto (Masashi's brother). It's a nice read and has a similar feel to Naruto at times.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Feb 24, 2012)

Kakashi Is God said:


> This will sound stupid, but are there any manga's like Naruto out there?
> 
> I'd like to read another one, but I'm not really a manga 'person'. I only got involved with Naruto originally because it was the only English speaking programme on tv when I was in Mexico.
> 
> I've heard good things about One Peice so I watched 10 episodes just to check it out (and read the equivalent manga chapters) but it all seemed a bit....cheesy? Does it carry on like that or does it become 'darker' and more edgy?



I would say read up to the 'Arlong Arc' and if you don't like it by then, its probably not your type of manga. I personally didn't become hooked on One Piece until chapters 220-250. Nothing special in those chapters, just it finally sinks in that you love those characters.

*Reccomendations*


Great manga, and main character had to go through similar childhoods.


Both manga are similar, and the mangaka is Kishimoto's brother. (Author of Naruto)


Elements in Naruto were inspired by Hunter x Hunter. 



_Let me know if those don't fit the description._


----------



## EpicBroFist (Feb 26, 2012)

Anything similar to Sun-ken Rock?


----------



## SaishuSoda (Feb 26, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> Anything similar to Sun-ken Rock?




Both involve a story with a serious setting, but they never takes themselves too seriously.
Part 1 is about the teacher/master, and Part 2 is about the disciple.


Somewhat similar styles of comedy. 

_Let me know if those don't fit the description._


----------



## reaperunique (Mar 1, 2012)

I've searched through the forum but didn't find anything that suits what I need so I though I'd ask it.

I'm looking for a romance series. Nothing dark, some drama is fine but nothing extreme and exaggerated. Preferably it should be an action series as well to make it more interesting.

What I'm reading and what I've read:


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 1, 2012)

reaperunique said:


> I've searched through the forum but didn't find anything that suits what I need so I though I'd ask it.
> 
> I'm looking for a romance series. Nothing dark, some drama is fine but nothing extreme and exaggerated. Preferably it should be an action series as well to make it more interesting.
> 
> What I'm reading and what I've read:



Full summaries are inside the links.


A fun read although it isn't a battle manga. It has drama but not the overly angsty kind.


Good action-romance series.


Decent action manga with quite a bit of romance.


It may be on your 'on hold' list, but I highly reccomend it. Great manga with a decent amount of romantic elements put in.


A manga adaptation from the same mangaka duo that is doing Deadman Wonderland right now. It's a great series, and takes an interesting turn away from the anime.


I personally didn't like it, but it is a very popular action-romance.


_Let me know if those don't fit the description._


----------



## reaperunique (Mar 1, 2012)

I know all of them, will check it out, got anything else? Something less known for example?


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 1, 2012)

Really good read. Decent amount of romance in Part 1, but there is alot more romance in Part 2.



That list is just off the top of my head. I can probably think of a few more but my experience with romance battle mangas is somewhat limited.


----------



## reaperunique (Mar 1, 2012)

Aah, that's more like it  
Already reading Blood Alone.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 3, 2012)

Anyone got any recommendations for another good action manga 

don't want Naruto


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 3, 2012)

Before I reccomend anything, do you have anymore details on what you are looking for? 

Dark, Shonen, Senien, light hearted, complex/simple plot etc.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 3, 2012)

Senien or Shonen


----------



## Samavarti (Mar 3, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Anyone got any recommendations for another good action manga
> 
> don't want Naruto



Try with:

Mugen no Juunin
The Five Star Stories
Kazan
Dorohedoro
Devilman
Mother Sarah
Nausicaa of the Valley of Wind


----------



## Byrd (Mar 3, 2012)

Samavarti said:


> Try with:
> 
> Mugen no Juunin
> The Five Star Stories
> ...



Now this is what I am talking about lol

any more I should check out and do any of these have a slice of comedy in them?


----------



## Samavarti (Mar 3, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Now this is what I am talking about lol
> 
> any more I should check out and do any of these have a slice of comedy in them?



Dorohedoro, Kazan, and The Five Star Stories have some comedy.

Mugen no Juunin has some comedy too but in a lesser amount.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Mar 3, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> Both involve a story with a serious setting, but they never takes themselves too seriously.
> Part 1 is about the teacher/master, and Part 2 is about the disciple.
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry for the late response.

I know both these series, any other recommendations that are similar to Sun-Ken-Rock.

Also any manga that have similar art because I greatly enjoyed panels like these...


----------



## Byrd (Mar 3, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> Sorry for the late response.
> 
> I know both these series, any other recommendations that are similar to Sun-Ken-Rock.
> 
> Also any manga that have similar art because I greatly enjoyed panels like these...



Read Freak Squeele for some amazing art


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 3, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Senien or Shonen





















_Let me know if those don't fit the description._


----------



## Samavarti (Mar 3, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> Sorry for the late response.
> 
> I know both these series, any other recommendations that are similar to Sun-Ken-Rock.
> 
> Also any manga that have similar art because I greatly enjoyed panels like these...


Try with Shamo or Shi ga Futari o Wakatsu Made.

As for mangas with a somewhat similar art, i would say Rookies, Zetman, Blade of the Immortal and Vagabond.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 3, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> Sorry for the late response.
> 
> I know both these series, any other recommendations that are similar to Sun-Ken-Rock.
> 
> Also any manga that have similar art because I greatly enjoyed panels like these...



I second Samavarti's reccomendation on 

I don't really have anything to add on his other reccomendations because they are all solid choices.


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 4, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> Sorry for the late response.
> 
> I know both these series, any other recommendations that are similar to Sun-Ken-Rock.
> 
> Also any manga that have similar art because I greatly enjoyed panels like these...



You might want to give I Am a Hero a try, a great (and fucked-up) read


----------



## reaperunique (Mar 5, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> Full summaries are inside the links.
> 
> 
> A fun read although it isn't a battle manga. It has drama but not the overly angsty kind.
> ...





Bubi said:


> 7 Seeds Kenpachi sliced cleanly through the the building without touching it
> 
> Princess Lucia Kenpachi sliced cleanly through the the building without touching it
> 
> ...





SaishuSoda said:


> Really good read. Decent amount of romance in Part 1, but there is alot more romance in Part 2.
> 
> 
> 
> That list is just off the top of my head. I can probably think of a few more but my experience with romance battle mangas is somewhat limited.



So I've checked all of them and some of them have shit endings to me (e.g. Maoyuu maou Yuusha), have annoying characters or are ones that I've seen as anime and won't bring much new to the table (even though you may say they will).

I've already started or finished the ones that I do like so I was wondering if you got anything more and maybe now also with romance that doesn't end bad or might not end bad. I hate shit like that, I'm a positive guy so negative endings (not ending up together) annoy me.

Oh action manga or manwha or whatever, without a lot of romance are fine too but then I do not want stupid forced drama (the breaker is a good example of how it should be, some romance, bits of drama but that still turns out ok, etc.).

So, in short, action and romance, but if romance,NO bad endings or bitter sweet ones (e.g. they love each other but it can't be because [fill in retarded reason here]), I want positive stuff.


----------



## Markness (Mar 5, 2012)

Shouko said:


> Some good harem manga where main hero is not a total bitch? The art must be nice, cute girls are required



Oh My Goddess! would fit this. Keiichi doesn't flip-flop at all since he's already committed to Belldandy and stands up for himself when he needs to. She and her sisters along with plenty of the other females have a good mix of beauty and cuteness. Also, unlike some other harem tales, not every girl is after Keiichi. Belldandy's older sister, Urd, just wants to heat up things between her and Keiichi. Her younger sister, Skuld, wants to break them apart. Peorth originally wanted Keiichi to get in her pants (Or rather her bikini-like garment)but she moved on. Lind doesn't have those sort of feelings for him at all and Hild just jokes around.



Byrdman said:


> Senien or Shonen



Ushio and Tora, JoJo's Bizarre Adventure, Battle Angel Alita, and Outlanders. I'm currently reading all of them and they have plenty of action with some occassional doses of humor.


----------



## reaperunique (Mar 7, 2012)

Nobody  ?


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 7, 2012)

reaperunique said:


> Nobody  ?


Like I said before, my experience with (non-dark) romance-action manga is somewhat limited and 85% of the ones I've read have bittersweet endings.

Sorry, can't help you out too much on this one.


----------



## Samavarti (Mar 7, 2012)

reaperunique said:


> Nobody  ?


You could try with Hoshi No Samidare or Beck.


----------



## NRG (Mar 8, 2012)

Any manga's based on Werewolves?

Or any similar to Pokemon/Digimon but a lot less well known?


----------



## Stringer (Mar 8, 2012)

NRG said:


> Any manga's based on Werewolves?


There's one called: 'Wolf Guy - Wolfen Crest'

It's a Seinen.


----------



## Killerqueen (Mar 13, 2012)

NRG said:


> Or any similar to Pokemon/Digimon but a lot less well known?



_Dragon Drive _


----------



## Enigma (Mar 15, 2012)

So recently I've been obsessed with Zetman. Could not stop reading. Now I'm all caught up. 

Are there any similar manga? As in interesting story, suspense, etc.?


----------



## Samavarti (Mar 15, 2012)

Enigma said:


> So recently I've been obsessed with Zetman. Could not stop reading. Now I'm all caught up.
> 
> Are there any similar manga? As in interesting story, suspense, etc.?



You could try with:

Dorohedoro
Shin Angyo Onshi
Monster
Shingeki no Kyojin
Berserk


----------



## Ankit (Mar 19, 2012)

I have just finished Hajime No Ippo. I loved it. Can someone please tell me some more manga with never giving up spirit, fighting back and chasing dreams?


----------



## Kumanri (Mar 20, 2012)

I am just wondering about a series called Hakuouki 薄桜鬼. It seems like it has anime and game spin-offs and is hugely popular. There are quite a few manga series running at the same for this title but I don't know where to start. Does anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## Samavarti (Mar 20, 2012)

Ankit said:


> I have just finished Hajime No Ippo. I loved it. Can someone please tell me some more manga with never giving up spirit, fighting back and chasing dreams?



Try with Ashita No Joe, Rookies, Cross Game, and GTO.


----------



## DocTerror (Mar 22, 2012)

Anyone know if Beelzebub, Katekyo Hitman Reborn or Mahou Sensei Negima are worth reading?


----------



## Scratchy (Mar 22, 2012)

DocTerror said:


> Beelzebub



Yes



> KHR



No.

Didn't like Negima. So no.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 22, 2012)

DocTerror said:


> Anyone know if Beelzebub, Katekyo Hitman Reborn or Mahou Sensei Negima are worth reading?


Depends what you like, frankly.

I know nothing about the first two. But Negima is excellent IMO. However, the earlier chapters are....not so good. Endure them and the manga is pretty smooth sailing from there with awesome fights and loads of character development.


----------



## dream (Mar 22, 2012)

DocTerror said:


> Anyone know if Beelzebub, Katekyo Hitman Reborn or Mahou Sensei Negima are worth reading?



Beelzebub is a hilarious manga, I highly recommend it.  KHR was rather good at first but eventually it becomes bad though I lately hear that it has improved.  Negima is a good read if you can make it past the first few volumes.


----------



## Higawa (Mar 24, 2012)

So Im in need of a new Manga since Berserk takes so long^^
I read all the Shounen ones ofc but I look for more Seinen, I read Gantz, I finished Blame, Biomega, Shin Angio Onshi
Started Tenjou tenge a while ago but need to catch up there
Also read Kami Sama no Iutoori but also slow with chaps^^

Well I heard in the Forum Claymore is good and Vagabond, I really loved the Berserk setting. Would you say those two are good reading?
Apart from that two I look for an intelectuel one with lots of turn arounds and mysterious characters any ideas there?
Hope you can help me


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 24, 2012)

Haven't read Claymore. Vagabond is good, but not if you're looking for a Berserk-esque setting, since it's a samurai series.
As for something with twists and mystery, I suppose you heard of Urasawa and his works Monster, 20th CB or Pluto? If not, they're worth checking out.


----------



## gargavi15 (Mar 24, 2012)

Please suggest me some good Shonen Mystery manga.


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 24, 2012)

gargavi15 said:


> Please suggest me some good Shonen Mystery manga.


*Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro*


----------



## Kumanri (Mar 24, 2012)

Try Psychic Detective Yakumo.

It is a fairly new series about a young guy who has the power to see spirits teaming up with the police to bust murder crimes. It is a lighter version of an older manga series called Psychometrer Eiji imo.


----------



## gargavi15 (Mar 24, 2012)

Kumanri said:


> Try Psychic Detective Yakumo.
> 
> It is a fairly new series about a young guy who has the power to see spirits teaming up with the police to bust murder crimes. It is a lighter version of an older manga series called Psychometrer Eiji imo.


Its a shoujo manga.


----------



## gargavi15 (Mar 24, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> *Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro*


Yes its a good one. I have read the first chapter. Cone on suggest me some more. Alright, which is the best one in your opinion ?


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 25, 2012)

Looking for mangas similar to Id and Dark Mage


----------



## Kumanri (Mar 26, 2012)

gargavi15 said:


> Its a shoujo manga.



Really? I thought it is fairly shounen material if you overlook the bishounen drawing style. I guess it's still ok for guys to read?


----------



## Varg (Mar 26, 2012)

Shock Therapy said:


> Looking for mangas similar to Id and Dark Mage



check out superior, rebirth,bastard!  and paladin.


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 26, 2012)

Shock Therapy said:


> Looking for mangas similar to Id and Dark Mage



I'll add

*King of Hell*:
reading it

*Magician*:
reading it

*Shin Angyo Onshi*:
reading it

*The Legend of Maian*:
reading it

*The Sacred Blacksmith*:
reading it

*Tower of God* (somewhat):
reading it

*?bel Blatt*:
reading it


----------



## Danchou (Mar 26, 2012)

gargavi15 said:


> Yes its a good one. I have read the first chapter. Cone on suggest me some more. Alright, which is the best one in your opinion ?


Psyren is another good mystery shounen manga.


----------



## Alpha (Mar 27, 2012)

Looking for a manga, with a loner main character. Can be a strong delinquent or something.

Something on the same level of Wolf Guy and Kokou no Hito. That sorta emotional depth. 

And if you haven't read Wolf Guy or Kokou no Hito. Go read them now. Kokou no Hito is better.


----------



## Penance (Mar 27, 2012)

^Too much rape......


----------



## Matador (Mar 27, 2012)

Looking for a Manga similar to Mirai Nikki. And I mean Manga, with the slightly eerie tone. The Anime kinda messed it up IMO, turned it into a Shoujo Anime.

-Loner Main Character, doesn't have to be a complete wimp like Yukiteru.
-Definitely a Survival Game, where people are forced to kill each other.
-Dark Tone. I don't exactly like Gorish Manga, I would prefer if it doesn't have too much Gore.

That's about it. I'm indifferent towards Yandere, so don't worry about that.


----------



## Alpha (Mar 28, 2012)

Penance said:


> ^Too much rape......



Yeah. But before that was amazing. It's why I said Kokou no Hito is the better of the two.



~Shadow~ said:


> Looking for a Manga similar to Mirai Nikki. And I mean Manga, with the slightly eerie tone. The Anime kinda messed it up IMO, turned it into a Shoujo Anime.
> 
> -Loner Main Character, doesn't have to be a complete wimp like Yukiteru.
> -Definitely a Survival Game, where people are forced to kill each other.
> ...



Read Kokou no Hito. About a loner rock climber, I know may not sound good. But the emotional depth and drawing of this manga is amazing. With first ten chapters you won't be able to put it down and it just gets better and better with every chapter.


----------



## Stripes (Mar 28, 2012)

Just need a 'yuri' manga with plot. An I don't mind if its pretty long; I'd actually encourage it. Please & thank you.


----------



## gargavi15 (Mar 29, 2012)

Please suggest me a good horror mystery manga.


----------



## Danchou (Mar 31, 2012)

~Shadow~ said:


> Looking for a Manga similar to Mirai Nikki. And I mean Manga, with the slightly eerie tone. The Anime kinda messed it up IMO, turned it into a Shoujo Anime.
> 
> -Loner Main Character, doesn't have to be a complete wimp like Yukiteru.
> -Definitely a Survival Game, where people are forced to kill each other.
> ...


Deadman Wonderland.It has a bit of gore though.





gargavi15 said:


> Please suggest me a good horror mystery manga.


Another, Shingeki no Kyojin, Bokurano, Mirai Nikki.


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 31, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

